# Tourentreff Raum Kassel - Teil 2



## Thomas (24. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## daniel77 (24. Oktober 2010)

Da es irgendwie umständlich ist für jede Tour einen Thread zu eröffnen, kann man alles in einen schreiben und diesen einfach fortführen. 

Bitte schreibt Datum,Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt und eine kleine Tourenbeschreibung (Länge, Ziel, etc)

Dann mach ich gleich mal den Anfang: *Sonntag 11.3.2007; 12.15Uhr, Treffpunkt an der Stadthalle (Friedrich-Ebert-Straße) in Kassel.
40-50km lange Tour durch den Habichtswald, evtl. Richtung Baunatal/Schauenburg; mittlere Geschwindigkeit, Dauer ca. 3-4 Stunden*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (24. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Herbsteinbruch ist wohl Wintervorbereitung und einmummeln angesagt?

Ein kleines Angebot von mir, noch hält das Wetter: 

Kaffeetrinkfahrt mit dem Rennrad, jetzt: 14 Uhr 40 ab Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad Niestetal-Sandershausen, Info 0173/5183510

@flado, ich hoffe, die OP hat funktioniert, in knapp drei Wochen bin ich auch wieder dran mit meinem lahmen Flügelchen und bin auf HannMünden gespannt @weimi78; also Gute Besserung allen rekonvaleszensierenden und zusammengeflickten!


----------



## flado (24. Oktober 2010)

danke...bin doch etwas mehr aufgeschnitten worden...liege jetzt in einer gibsschale hier rum...
na ja wird schon wieder....morgen zum nächsten check...
mal sehen was rauchi so sagt....
bis denne...


----------



## onkel_c (25. Oktober 2010)

flado schrieb:


> ...liege jetzt in einer gibsschale hier rum...



sounds not so good!


----------



## flado (25. Oktober 2010)

also habe ja jetzt meine fünfte knie OP. hinter mir,aber so 
eine wie beim herrn rauch möchte ich nicht nochmal haben...
habe mich gefühlt wie ein getriebe bei VW was am band hängt..
voll assi!!!!
die nachbehandlung genauso schlecht...das schlimme ist das man
wenn man den herrn rauch mal sieht,ihm dann ganz schnell was fragen muss
sonst bekommt man gar nix raus wie es gelaufen ist...will jetzt einfach nur hoffen
das er gute arbeit gemacht hat,wenn nicht schlage ich ihm die gibsschale um die
ohren...
bis denne...


----------



## Weimi78 (25. Oktober 2010)

Das bestätigt meine Meinung über ihn. Ich kann es hier nur noch mal empfehlen. Dr.Fieseler in Hann.Münden. Der Weg lohnt sich!

Der Alois ist jetzt auch bei ihm in Behandlung und mein Kreuzband hat er wieder richtig gut hinbekommen. Ich habe am Samstag 30 Minuten Handball gespielt und OP war am 27.04.! Fürs Kreuzband eine hervorragende Zeit, obwohl es sicher ein bisschen früh ist. ;-)


----------



## bergroff (26. Oktober 2010)

flado schrieb:


> ...die nachbehandlung genauso schlecht...



Ja, so ging es mit meinem lahmen Flügelchen auch in der Schlange bis ins Treppenhaus und bei 1/2-Minuten Behandlungsterminen im Rausch des Rauchs oder seinem Kollegen.

Das Ende vom Lied, ist zwar schön, daß ich grad wieder passabel mit 28,5 Zoll die Fuldatrails geländeradfahren kann, aber falsch operiert wurde und übernächste Woche wieder auf 0 in HannMünden gebracht werde; dafür war dort die Erstbehandlung echt super und kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Nix für ungut, gute Besserung und wird schon, das Rad ist rund und wird schon wieder rollen!


----------



## flado (26. Oktober 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ja, so ging es mit meinem lahmen Flügelchen auch in der Schlange bis ins Treppenhaus und bei 1/2-Minuten Behandlungsterminen im Rausch des Rauchs oder seinem Kollegen.
> 
> Das Ende vom Lied, ist zwar schön, daß ich grad wieder passabel mit 28,5 Zoll die Fuldatrails geländeradfahren kann, aber falsch operiert wurde und übernächste Woche wieder auf 0 in HannMünden gebracht werde; dafür war dort die Erstbehandlung echt super und kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> Nix für ungut, gute Besserung und wird schon, das Rad ist rund und wird schon wieder rollen!


 ja danke..
alles wird gut


----------



## onkel_c (27. Oktober 2010)

sicherlich heilt die zeit viele wunden ... dennoch sind GUTE ADRESSEN für uns verunfallte immer interessant. meine damalige weber c (kapitalschaden!) wurde von dr. raible in den städtischen kliniken operiert und dann von dr. brand im rehazentrum nachbehandelt. beide adressen kann ich nur empfehlen!

wer sich jedoch wie ich nach meiner jetzigen calcaneus fraktur für eine konservative behandlungsmethode entscheidet benötigt eigentlich einen guten orthopäden. dies schließt aber auch ein, innerhalb einer akzeptablen zeit einen termin zu bekommen. und diese schnittmenge termin-qualität geht in kassel aus meiner sicht leider gegen null!


----------



## TKS (28. Oktober 2010)

Allen Verunfallten gute Besserung! 

We Lust hat, mit dem Renner KS-Hann Münden-Umschwang-Nieste-KS zu fahren. Es Geht um ca. 12 Uhr in der Sonne los. Meine erste Ausfahrt nach 4 Wochen Pause.

Nach dem tollen Dünsberg-Rennen (Ne, Flado) nicht mehr gefahren, mal sehen wies läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (28. Oktober 2010)

ja ganz toll...heute beim rauch gewesen,fäden bleiben noch eine woche drin..
das heißt noch eine woche mit gibsschale hier rumliegen...voll assi ....
das heißt natürlich auch das meine komplette oberschenkelmuskulatur weg ist..
die ist nämlich jetzt nach oben gerutscht in die wampe...
na ja ab dezember gibts dann hoffentlich vollgas....
bis dann und viel spaß beim fahren heute,werde an dich denken...


----------



## Cube-Chris (28. Oktober 2010)

Kommt dieses WE jemand mit Biken, evtl. richtung Bilstein, im Notfall auch Habichtswald  ???
Samstag od. Sonntag ist egal gerne auch beide tage.

MfG  Chris


----------



## TKS (28. Oktober 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Kommt dieses WE jemand mit Biken, evtl. richtung Bilstein, im Notfall auch Habichtswald  ???
> Samstag od. Sonntag ist egal gerne auch beide tage.
> 
> MfG  Chris



Ich schaffe es wenn überhaupt nur am So. Zwischen 7 und 9:30 Uhr. Mal sehen ob ich das hinkriege...


----------



## flado (28. Oktober 2010)

ja..ja..fahrt ihr mal alle schön....


----------



## TKS (28. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht passt Du ja in Onkel C's Anhänger? ;-) Dann nehmen wir Dich mit !


----------



## TKS (28. Oktober 2010)

Und an Dieser Stelle mal ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch an Onkel C !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (28. Oktober 2010)

ja,ja danke. aber nach über 17 jahren ist's dann eher nichts außergewöhnliches ;-).

ich weiss nicht, ob die lütte den platz frei gibt. das bezweifel ich. und wenn der herr flado da drin sitzen könnte, müsstest *du* den karren ziehen, denn ich besitze weder oberschenkelmuskulatur, noch wadenmuskulatur und auch alles was mit dem sprunggelenk zusammenängt hat gerade mal noch einen 20% status. nach meiner weber c damals habe ich über ein besch... jahr benötigt um wieder an meine alte leistungsstärke anzuknüpfen. dann hätte ich sogar in diesem jahr die gesamtwertung im ixs cup gewonnen wenn nicht dieser mist passiert wäre....
that's no fun. kopf hoch jungs ihr seid in bester gesellschaft. wir sollten uns vielleicht mal zum rehasport treffen .


----------



## bergroff (28. Oktober 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> that's no fun. kopf hoch jungs ihr seid in bester gesellschaft. wir sollten uns vielleicht mal zum rehasport treffen .


Na klar, vielleicht sollten wir rekonvaleszensierenden, @flado, @weimi, @onkel_c, @bergroff, wer noch?, mit rehasport, Männergymnastik und so ein eigenes Team für den Winterpokal bilden, damit schlagen wir bestimmt so manche.
Wir bessern uns, bestimmt.


----------



## bergsprint (28. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht es denn am sonntag aus-vielleichtmit den ortschildsprintern fahren ?


----------



## flado (29. Oktober 2010)

fahr du mal ein paar punkte ein herr bergsprint,ich werde mich
mit den anderen kollegen für bauch...beine...po übungen treffen...grins..
bis denne und gute besserung jung´s...


----------



## flado (29. Oktober 2010)

flado schrieb:


> ja..ja..fahrt ihr mal alle schön....


 
mit dem hänger ist aber gar nicht so eine schlechte idee..
da bekomme ich mal ein bisschen frische luft und onkel c
kann sich seine waden ein bisschen aufpumpen...


----------



## Prinzchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Ab Donnerstag gibts wieder Nightride 18:10 vorm Schopp.

Diesjahr mit Einkehr...


----------



## TKS (29. Oktober 2010)

Aufderalm? Und wer holt uns ab wenn wir besoffen sind?


----------



## Prinzchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Du hast doch deine Laterne...


----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ohh Mann, das verkommt hier ja zum "Rehasport-Treff Kassel" fahrt ihr in euren Medizinsportvereinen wenigstens auf den Hamsterrädchen?

Ich hab heute mal meinen freien Tag genutzt und bin etwas "Velo" gefahren, war geiles Wetter hier, leider hats auf dem letzten Trail eine von meinen Aerolight Speichen erwischt  jetzt sind nur noch 23 weiss 








eigentlich sieht man am Horizont die Urner Alpen









Ihr könnt ja mal ein paar Bilder von euren Gesundheits-Sport Aktivitäten einstellen


----------



## TKS (29. Oktober 2010)

... Im Aerolite- und Olympic- zerstören bin ich auch ganz vorn dabei dieses Jahr ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (30. Oktober 2010)

bist ja schließlich der Quax.


----------



## Ilovemybike (30. Oktober 2010)

So geiles Wetter und ich kann kein Radfahren ;_( weil ich krank bin^^

lol aber Saisonziel erreicht Ötzi bestanden *G* 

Jetzt nur noch nen bisschen Chillig Kurbeln


----------



## flado (31. Oktober 2010)

wie kann man den hier bilder hochladen??gibt´s doch gar nicht .....
fühle mich ja als wenn ich noch nie am 
PC bilder hochgeladen hätte...also nicht lachen,sondern sagen wie es geht...


----------



## TKS (31. Oktober 2010)

flado schrieb:


> wie kann man den hier bilder hochladen??gibt´s doch gar nicht .....
> fühle mich ja als wenn ich noch nie am
> PC bilder hochgeladen hätte...also nicht lachen,sondern sagen wie es geht...



Antworten -> Anhänge verwalten -> Datei auswählen, hochladen und fertig

Bilder dürfen nicht zu groß sein; wenn Du eins verkleinern willst: http://www.fotosverkleinern.de/

Und wenn Du dann nicht mehr weiter weißt: http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## TKS (31. Oktober 2010)

... oder willt Du uns mit fiesen OP-Fotos schocken? Dann warte ich noch mit dem Frühstücken


----------



## bergroff (31. Oktober 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... oder willt Du uns mit fiesen OP-Fotos schocken? Dann warte ich noch mit dem Frühstücken



Da sind wir aber mal gespannt, wir haben gestern in schönstem bike-Wetter über Frau Holle von vorne rüber gerätselt, was er denn nun hat und ob Dr. R. der Ritzer es richtig gemacht hat. 

Das ein 28 1/2 Zoller auch mal in den Feuchtgebieten dort oben absäuft und die Schläuche mehrmals putt macht, da reden wir jetzt nicht drüber. Auf jeden Fall ist Mauers' süßer schmaler Racing Ralph echt topp für solche Verhältnisse @ prinzchen. Nur hatten wir keinen Fotoapparat dabei, sonst hätten wir gegen die Nordschweiz locker anstinken können, so schön die Licht- und Fahrverhältnisse für Fotos dort waren. 

Vielleicht geht es um 13/13 Uhr 30 nochmals in die Richtung, sollte sichs Wetter bessern, noch wer?


----------



## El Butre (31. Oktober 2010)

flado schrieb:


> wie kann man den hier bilder hochladen??g...also nicht lachen,sondern sagen wie es geht...


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185


----------



## flado (31. Oktober 2010)

10 tage rum...sieht immer noch irgendwie ******* aus..
hoffentlich hat der keinen mist gebaut...


----------



## bergroff (31. Oktober 2010)

flado schrieb:


> 197859[/ATTACH]
> 
> ..Da sind wir mal wieder im Gesundheitsthread gelandet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (31. Oktober 2010)

das problem bei mir ist,das er mir ein ganglion (überbein)aus dem knie geholt hat,deswegen der lange schnitt und das still legen des gelenks...soll sich durch
die ruhe nix mehr nachbilden...am donnerstag kommt hoffentlich alles ab und dann
gibt´s auch keine assi trombose spritzen mehr..da ich mir aber durch das rumliegen einen kleinen speckring angefressen habe sind die jetzt gar nicht mehr so schlimm..
bin wirklich mal gespannt was er am donnerstag sagt und wann ich mit rollentraining
anfangen kann...
werde nämlich balde verückt hier in der bude...


----------



## tschabo007 (31. Oktober 2010)

flado schrieb:


> das problem bei mir ist,das er mir ein ganglion (überbein)aus dem knie geholt hat,deswegen der lange schnitt und das still legen des gelenks...soll sich durch
> die ruhe nix mehr nachbilden...am donnerstag kommt hoffentlich alles ab und dann
> gibt´s auch keine assi trombose spritzen mehr..da ich mir aber durch das rumliegen einen kleinen speckring angefressen habe sind die jetzt gar nicht mehr so schlimm..
> bin wirklich mal gespannt was er am donnerstag sagt und wann ich mit rollentraining
> ...



Ich hab auch ein Ganglion, am hinteren Kreuzband........und am 10.11. Termin.........
Mal schauen wie es bei Dir heilt.....dann kann ich ja entscheiden.
Gute Besserung


----------



## TKS (31. Oktober 2010)

Hm, mal sehen was bei mir nicht stimmt...

... ich habe momentan keine Zeit 

Allen Invaliden hier gute Besserung!!! Ist doch ne super Ausrede wenn man im ersten Rennen 2011 total abkackt. Und wenn nicht und man landet weit vorne ist die Bewunderung der Groupies umso höher 

Ich denke Ihr solltet wirklich eine Reha-Gruppe gründen.


----------



## flado (31. Oktober 2010)

danke tks...gibt keine ausreden 2011...werde vollgas geben ab dezember...muss nur sehen das ich mich nicht so offt verfahre nächstes jahr...grins..


----------



## Prydz (31. Oktober 2010)

Bin ich völlig verrückt oder hab ich wirklich nen Söhre-Radler beim Supertalent mitm Flugzeug gesehen?


----------



## bergsprint (31. Oktober 2010)

du hast den söhreradler bei seiner hauptsportart gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (1. November 2010)

ich begrüße alle winterpokaler und wünsche viel spass.die lupinekiller sind geladen -auf zum nightride.wer nicht im ostend teilnehmen kann/will oder den hals nicht voll genug bekommt- ist im westend eingeladen.dienstags 18h+  
heute ist projekt 72 bei mir angelaufen-hoffentlich wird es nicht wieder P88


----------



## Prinzchen (1. November 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Hm, mal sehen was bei mir nicht stimmt...
> 
> ... ich habe momentan keine Zeit
> 
> ...



Denk dran, daß das erste Rennen im Feb. ist...


----------



## flado (1. November 2010)

wo denn???
du meinst doch nicht etwa das indoor 12 stunden mtb-rennen oder??
am 26.02.2011


----------



## Cube-Chris (1. November 2010)

http://bikedorado.com/ausschreibung.html

meinste das ?


----------



## TKS (1. November 2010)

Oha, die Brettings haben mal wieder zugeschlagen... Schaunmermal wie es wird ;-)


----------



## TKS (1. November 2010)

Ich war übrigens mal norddeutscher Vize-Hobbymeister 

Das brachte mir Ruhm, Ehre, Geld und Frauen :-D


----------



## Prinzchen (1. November 2010)

flado schrieb:


> wo denn???
> du meinst doch nicht etwa das indoor 12 stunden mtb-rennen oder??
> am 26.02.2011



Du bist angemeldet 

Ich reich dann Getränke (Gespritzten und so...)


----------



## TKS (1. November 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Du bist angemeldet
> 
> Ich reich dann Getränke (Gespritzten und so...)



Nenene, Wir fahren doch zusammen. Trinken wir halt Gespritzten dabei. 12 Stunden lang...


----------



## flado (1. November 2010)

genau das rennen...
simmer doch dabei oder??
wenn mein hacken dann wieder in ordnung ist...


----------



## Prinzchen (1. November 2010)

flado schrieb:


> genau das rennen...
> simmer doch dabei oder??
> wenn mein hacken dann wieder in ordnung ist...



Muss erstmal schaun, obs eine Invalidenwertung gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (1. November 2010)

na klar..habe ich schon geguckt...
fahre in der handycap wertung (mann ohne knie).
rechne mir dort richtig was aus...


----------



## daniel77 (1. November 2010)

katholische Feiertage sind schon was feines..........


----------



## bergroff (1. November 2010)

Allerheiligen, pahh, klar wird natürlich an einem solchen Tag wie heute gearbeitet, nicht wie da unten in der Schweiz da, wenigstens am Reformationstag konnte hier gefahren werden. Die Steinbergtrails mit Verlängerungen können sich durchaus mit den Juraausläufern messen, da sind wir gaaar nicht neidisch. Wenn auch die Bildchen im Lichtschatten und dank der Schulter etwas leiden: 
im letzten Rest des Schmugglerpfades liegt alles quer, doch bringt der schmale racing ralph einen bergroff un-a-bergroaf über Stock und Stein, zwischen Farn und Wurzelwerk über Grenzpfade rund um den Steinberg im Abendsonnenschein:


----------



## onkel_c (3. November 2010)

bei so schönem wetter fahre ich nicht. erst wieder wenn es backsteine hagelt, richtig sauig ist und ordentlich windet. diese schönwetter fahrerei ist doch öde


----------



## OPM (8. November 2010)

Bald ist's vorbei mit der Schlammspritzerei:
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/neuschnee-hohen-gras-996460.html


Wobei ich gegen Schlamm garnix habe, der Regen von oben ist das Problem.


----------



## flado (8. November 2010)

hi...grüße die schlammschleudern aus kassel,habt ja die ersten punkte eingefahren...aber viele sind das ja auch noch nicht!!!!könnt jetzt langsam
aus den winterschlaf rauskommen und mal punkte einfahren oder laufen oder
auch andere sachen machen...ich werde euch eventuell ab ende dieser woche wieder
unterstützen,dann kann ich vielleicht das erste mal wieder auf die rolle...haut rein bis denne....


----------



## TKS (8. November 2010)

...Umzug bzw. Renovieren nervt halt. Muss ich dann mal als Alternativsportart eintragen. Ab Dezember dann wieder Vollgas 

War aber echt sch... kalt heute. 4 Grad im Schnitt und ich finde meine Neoüberzieher nicht mehr...


----------



## flado (9. November 2010)

stimmt ja du hast ja den umzugsstress auch noch...geht auch vorbei...
können ja hoffentlich mal ein runde zusammenfahren im dezember...
bis dann....


----------



## benito2 (10. November 2010)

Gutentag, ich arbeite in Kassel für die nächste 6 monaten. Kann jemand zu mir sagen, wo die beste strecken (oder treffen) sind.
Grüße,
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (10. November 2010)

benito2 schrieb:


> Gutentag, ich arbeite in Kassel für die nächste 6 monaten. Kann jemand zu mir sagen, wo die beste strecken (oder treffen) sind.
> Grüße,
> Ben



Hallo,

am Besten im Habichtswald (MTB). 

Rennrad immer Sonntags um 10 oder 11 Uhr Ortschildtreff am Ortsschild Wolfsanger (Fuldatalstrasse Ortsausgang Kassel). 

Oder sich hier verabreden ;-)


----------



## Prydz (11. November 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Rennrad immer Sonntags um 10 oder 11 Uhr Ortschildtreff am Ortsschild Wolfsanger (Fuldatalstrasse Ortsausgang Kassel).



Viel Spaß!

Wenn einer guckt, immer nur durch die Nase atmen beim Fahren!


----------



## flado (11. November 2010)

so jungs das waren die ersten punkte...
warum sieht man die 2 punkte mit dem eintrag krafttraining beim team nicht??


----------



## TKS (11. November 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> 
> Wenn einer guckt, immer nur durch die Nase atmen beim Fahren!



*grins* OK, man muss ja nicht mit denen fahren. Da gibt es immer ein paar Hobbyradler wie mich mit denen man sich zusammentun kann wenn man den 40er Schnitt nicht mehr fahren will.


----------



## TKS (11. November 2010)

Sachma Bergsprint: Erzeugst Du mit Deiner Rolle eigentlich auch Strom?

War heute mal kurz bei Euch im Königstor: Neoprenüberzieher kaufen und dringend nen 120er Vorbau mit Idiotenlenkerklemmung. War leider nur der Truvativ mit den bunten Profi-Aufklebern da - jetzt ist der Crosser glatt das Doppelte wert... 

Haben Euch heute die Tschechen ausgeraubt?


----------



## hutsche (12. November 2010)

Hey Leute, eben einen Startplatz für die Transgermany bekommen. Wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass ich jetzt top motiviert bin.
Flado, wann biste wieder im Freien unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (12. November 2010)

hi...habe gestern das erste mal auf der rolle gesessen...halbe stunde.... ging einigermaßen....mal sehen was ich in den nächsten tagen für fortschritte mache...
wollte ja heute wieder fahren,habe mir aber jetzt auch noch eine schöne grippe eingefangen..schitt....mal sehen vielleicht nächstes wochenende mal eine kleine lockere runde an der frischen luft...bis denne....


----------



## daniel77 (18. November 2010)

Nochmal ein Pic vom letzten WE bevor der Winter nun endgültig Einzug hält:




Blick vom Passwang auf den Alpenhauptkamm (nein die Spitze in der Mitte ist nicht das Matterhorn)


----------



## bergroff (18. November 2010)

Pahh, du mit deinen Schneebergen im Hintergrund, die Fulda- und Steinbergtrails waren die letzten Tage auch nicht schlecht.

Wenn ich danach nicht vom Krankenbett an der Werra Richtung Bilstein wehmütig geguckt hätt. Also Teil II des lahmen Flügelchen mit Dr. F. dank Tipp @weimi78 sehr gut überstanden bis auf die 4 Einstiegslöcher mit Fädchen und Verfärbungen, einem frisch zusammengeflickten Labrum mit Dübeln unterm Schulterdach, das sollte erst mal dann reichen. Einarmig übern Bürohof radeln geht glatt schon, aber mehr nicht -Scheibenkleister- bis nächstes Jahr, spätestens am Zollstock. 

Das Rad ist rund, und rollt dann wieder!


----------



## bergsprint (19. November 2010)

schaut mal da rein

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/radwegpflicht102.html


----------



## TKS (19. November 2010)

... Ich dachte sowieso dass ab 01.09.10 die Radwegepflicht aufgehoben wird. Hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## hutsche (20. November 2010)

Das Urteil heißt doch zunächst nur, dass die Ämter aufgestellte Verkehrszeichen (Vz.) überdenken müssen und neue nicht willkürlich aufstellen dürfen. Was ändert das für den Bürger TKS? Zunächst nichts, denn auch ein rechtswidriges Vz. muss grundsätzlich befolgt werden und bedeutet nicht automatisch einen nichtigen Verwaltungsakt, den man nicht befolgen müsste. Der liegt nur bei ganz offensichtlichen Missständen vor (z.B. Fantasie-Vz., durch Privatperson aufgestellte, sich gegenseitig widersprechende Vz. o.ä.)

Das ist auch gut so, denn dem Bürger soll im Straßenverkehr nicht die rechtliche Würdigung von Vz. überlassen werden; er soll sie im Sinne des sicheren Straßenverkehrs auch im Zweifelsfall befolgen.

Ich benutze Radwege übrigens selbst nur, wenn es mir passt.


----------



## bergroff (21. November 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich benutze Radwege übrigens selbst nur, wenn es mir passt.



Richtig, so mach ichs auch, aber lass dich nicht erwischen, ist jedes Mal eine Ermessensfrage und die Schildersuche, nix anderes ist bei dem Urteil rausgekommen; das gilt erst mal nur für sogenannte Multifunktionsstreifen, diese blödsinnigen Fahrradgehwegstreifen, wo keiner so recht weiß, das Gefährdungspotential untereinander und besonders durch die querenden AutofahrerInnen groß ist; der Kommentar, wer es nachlesen will:

www.taz.de/1/archiv/digitaz/artikel/?ressort=wu&dig=2010%2F11%2F20%2Fa0157&cHash=14982d8c03

Grundsätzlich seh ich uns als Radfahrer besser auf der Straße aufgehoben, derzeit kämpf ich in Sandershausen um so einen Fahrradschutzstreifen entlang der Hannoverschen Straße, geht von der Planung her, aber die wenigsten, insbesondere nicht die Verkehrspolizisten von vorgestern, mögen das (noch). Da muß sich noch einiges ändern für uns Radfahrer!

bergroff


----------



## onkel_c (22. November 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Da muß sich noch einiges ändern für uns Radfahrer! bergroff



richtig! nur wird sich nix ändern. der individuelle autoverkehr besitzt über die gesamte breite eine extrem starke lobby. radler stören nur ....


----------



## Prinzchen (23. November 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> richtig! nur wird sich nix ändern. der individuelle autoverkehr besitzt über die gesamte breite eine extrem starke lobby. radler stören nur ....



...und die Strassenbahnen erst...


----------



## bergroff (23. November 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Blick vom Passwang auf den Alpenhauptkamm (nein die Spitze in der Mitte ist nicht das Matterhorn)



....ist doch bestimmt der Niesen, der mit 11'674 Stufen die längste Treppe der Welt hat, oder fast daneben? Noch nee Brause aus der Schweiz bitte, sollte es passen . Auf jeden Fall ein Toprevier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. November 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> ....ist doch bestimmt der Niesen, der mit 11'674 Stufen die längste Treppe der Welt hat, oder fast daneben? Noch nee Brause aus der Schweiz bitte, sollte es passen . Auf jeden Fall ein Toprevier.



Nein, falsch!
Es ist der Titlis in den Engelberger Alpen, Chris und Michi werden den nächstes Jahr noch genauer kennenlernen


----------



## TKS (23. November 2010)

Wann steigt denn die große Schweizfahrt?


----------



## bergroff (23. November 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wann steigt denn die große Schweizfahrt?



Ich dachte, ein Großraumabteil wär schon reserviert (Die mit den Krücken oder Armschlingen passen auch ins Gepäcknetz)!?


----------



## daniel77 (23. November 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wann steigt denn die große Schweizfahrt?



Voraussichtlich Ende August/Anfang September 2011; 5 Tages-Tour von Luzern nach Bern mit allen Trail- und Landschaftlichen Höhepunkten die es so gibt, z.B. Jochpass-Trail, Eiger-Trail, Lauterbrunnental, Hahnenmoospass um nur einige zu nennen 

Wer mit will kommt mit, übernachtet wird meist in Hütten/Massenlager; Basel-Luzern und Bern-Luzern gehts mit dem Zug (jeweils `ne Stunde) .


----------



## TKS (23. November 2010)

Schade, da sind die Sommerferien schon vorbei :-(


----------



## daniel77 (24. November 2010)

Mal so als Teaser


----------



## onkel_c (24. November 2010)

so, dann starten wir mal am wochenende ins wintertraining. der meißner meldet 25cm schnee und die loipen sollen alle zum we gespurt sein.

muss ich nur noch die latten entstauben ...


----------



## OPM (27. November 2010)

Heute morgen mal schnell den Schnee getestet, bevor's nächste Woche erstmal wieder taut.


----------



## Weimi78 (28. November 2010)

Nabend zum Edersee-Tatort,

rund um den Steinberg ist noch grad so befahrbar, aber die Wege sind schon sehr vereist. 

@Bergroff: die Op ist gut verlaufen. Die Pflege ist sau anstrengend. Bring Deiner Frau mal nen Strauß Blumen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (29. November 2010)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> @Bergroff: die Op ist gut verlaufen. Die Pflege ist sau anstrengend. Bring Deiner Frau mal nen Strauß Blumen. ;-)



Da gibt es ja wohl gewisse Unterschiede post-op zwischen Männlein und Weiblein, da steh ich meinen Mann und komm schon klar bis aufs Fädenziehen, selbst Männergymnastik unter weiblicher Anleitung klappt, gell @bergsprint; 
und @weimi78, dann pfleg mal schön und ordentlich weiter und zieh die Spikes übern Steinberg an, wir brauchen keinen neuen im Gesundheitsthread

Gute Besserung allen und spätestens bis zum Bergauffahren unter Zeitnahme auf den Zollstock im zeitigen Frühjahr (2011!).


----------



## TKS (29. November 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> bis zum Bergauffahren unter Zeitnahme auf den Zollstock im zeitigen Frühjahr (2011!).



... noch in diesem Jahrhundert? Wow!


----------



## bergroff (29. November 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... noch in diesem Jahrhundert? Wow!


Bestimmt! und noch vor den Thüringern mit ihrem Pleß-Kissel-Cup und der 2. Werraenergie Radjagd heute übern Ticker, wasndat: www.pummpaelz.de


----------



## bergroff (30. November 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... noch in diesem Jahrhundert? Wow!



Wir haben schon mal vorgebaut und vorgeübt, jetzt ist es raus, weitere Infos folgen: 

Bergauffahren unter Zeitnahme auf den Zollstock zur Skulptur und Landmarke "Zollstock" im Kaufunger Wald immerzuß bergroff

Sonntag, den *10.04.2011*


----------



## TKS (1. Dezember 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Wir haben schon mal vorgebaut und vorgeübt, jetzt ist es raus, weitere Infos folgen:
> 
> Bergauffahren unter Zeitnahme auf den Zollstock zur Skulptur und Landmarke "Zollstock" im Kaufunger Wald immerzuß bergroff
> 
> Sonntag, den *10.04.2011*



... ist vorgemerkt 

Das letzte Mal Bergzeitfahren war da um 1996, vom Kaufunger Verein ausgerichtet (glaube ich...). Gibt's dieses Mal auch einen Ausklang mit Bratwurst und Schoppen? Und machen wir anschließend eine Bergabwertung den Zollstock runter?  Mit Kombiwertung damit sich keiner die Bremsen abbaut um bergauf schneller zu sein...


----------



## onkel_c (1. Dezember 2010)

dann plädiere ich aber auch für eine getrennte wertung - bergauf lasse ich dann weg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Bekomme ich als Letzter einen Trostpreis?

Wenn wir den Zollstock einmal oben sind würde ich eine Einkehr auf dem Bilstein vorschlagen?!? Oder von was für einer Massenveranstaltung sprechen wir?


----------



## bergroff (1. Dezember 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Gibt's dieses Mal auch einen Ausklang mit Bratwurst und Schoppen? Und machen wir anschließend eine Bergabwertung den Zollstock runter?  Mit Kombiwertung damit sich keiner die Bremsen abbaut um bergauf schneller zu sein...



Es sollen bereits die ersten Bremsen und Kettenblätter abgebaut werden, da ist bergroaf im Kombi richtig und lassen uns dazu vielleicht was feines einfallen. Werden wohl aber keinen Trail wegen der Forstamtlichen bekommen und einen großen Bogen um Apels KAlm machen. Die Rennleitung bekommt schon mal Bescheid.


----------



## flado (1. Dezember 2010)

na das hört sich ja gut an....da bin ich als neuer hessenturmkönig 2010 natürlich dabei....grins...
werde alles geben um zollstockkönig zu werden....grins...


----------



## TKS (2. Dezember 2010)

flado schrieb:


> na das hört sich ja gut an....da bin ich als neuer hessenturmkönig 2010 natürlich dabei....grins...
> werde alles geben um zollstockkönig zu werden....grins...



... diesmal ist aber die Konkurrenz quantitativ und qaulitativ stärker, Herr von und zu Hessenturm  Ich habe schonmal im Laden auf dem Minirad geübt und habe einen herausragenden Platz in der Ladenrunde eingefahren...


----------



## flado (2. Dezember 2010)

das wär auch schlimm wenn´s nicht so wär....
hatte ja eigentlich überhaupt keine konkurrenz...
da hätte ich auch mit einem klappfahrrad gewonnen...
das macht ja dann auch keinen spaß...
sonst alles klar bei dir??


----------



## TKS (2. Dezember 2010)

flado schrieb:


> das wär auch schlimm wenn´s nicht so wär....
> hatte ja eigentlich überhaupt keine konkurrenz...
> da hätte ich auch mit einem klappfahrrad gewonnen...
> das macht ja dann auch keinen spaß...
> sonst alles klar bei dir??



Passt, außer dass ich heute eigentlich auf den Glühweinmarkt wollte und eine Sitzung zu lange gedauert hat. Prinzchen und die anderen: Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (2. Dezember 2010)




----------



## TKS (5. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Bild 

Aber leider falsches Sportgerät 

Hoffentlich gibts endlich mal passenden Schnee am Essigberg damit man mit den Skiern nicht immer bis zum Meißner fahren muss.

P.S.: Wer kann mir gegen einen Kasten Bier die Skatingtechnik zeigen wenn ich passende Skier habe? Immer nur klassisch reicht jetzt mal langsam...


----------



## flado (5. Dezember 2010)

zeige ich dir dann junge...
in der skatingtechnik bin ich unschlagbar!!!


----------



## TKS (5. Dezember 2010)

flado schrieb:


> zeige ich dir dann junge...
> in der skatingtechnik bin ich unschlagbar!!!



Klasse, Danke schonmal!!!!!  Nörten-Hardenberger oder doch lieber Hansa? Alternativ dann Oettinger  OK, leckeres feines Hütt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (5. Dezember 2010)

nur wenn ich eine palette faxe bier kriege (1 liter büchsen )


----------



## TKS (5. Dezember 2010)

flado schrieb:


> nur wenn ich eine palette faxe bier kriege (1 liter büchsen )



... dann aber Dosenstechen mit den Literdosen. War ich mal unschlagbar drin... Anschließender Rülpser mit der Lautsärke eines startenden Jets inklusive; is aber knappe 18 Jahre her


----------



## flado (5. Dezember 2010)

ja so wirds gemacht..holen wir die alten saufzeiten mal wieder zurück...


----------



## bergroff (6. Dezember 2010)

Einen schönen Nikolausi wünsch ich dann mal für heute!


----------



## onkel_c (7. Dezember 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S.: Wer kann mir gegen einen Kasten Bier die Skatingtechnik zeigen wenn ich passende Skier habe? Immer nur klassisch reicht jetzt mal langsam...



hier gibt es schon genug verletzte. willst du dir ernsthaft knie und fußgelenke verbiegen? denk doch mal nach, faxestechen liegt ja auch schon eine ewigkeit zurück . 

ich wäre froh, wenn ich beim klassisch 'gehen' mal den stock aus dem kiefer nehmen könnte ...

in einem sind wir aber eins: die fahrerei nervt! hoffe auf das wochenende ...


----------



## TKS (7. Dezember 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> hier gibt es schon genug verletzte. willst du dir ernsthaft knie und fußgelenke verbiegen? denk doch mal nach, faxestechen liegt ja auch schon eine ewigkeit zurück .
> 
> ich wäre froh, wenn ich beim klassisch 'gehen' mal den stock aus dem kiefer nehmen könnte ...
> 
> in einem sind wir aber eins: die fahrerei nervt! hoffe auf das wochenende ...



Nur die harten komm inn Garten 

Reicht denn der Schnee am Essigberg mal endlich? Laut HP ist gewalzt, aber nicht gespurt. Und auch nur die 4,5 km Wald- bzw. 5 km Gooooooolfgähnplatzrunde  zum Meißner fahren habe ich keine Lust mehr, wird nur das Auto dreckig; im Ernst: was da für ne Zeit draufgeht. Und wer die Pflicht für die blöden Sprühanlagen für Scheinwerfer erfunden hat wird von mir höchstpersönlich überfahren...  ... oder zahlt die Reinigung für die Fußgänger an der Ampel


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2010)

Update für alle Skilangläufer: 

Die Loipen am Loipenhaus (nördlich der Landstraße) funktionieren (gestern Mittag ausprobiert). Manchmal muss man sich eben selbst die Loipe 'spuren', aber die 7,5 km-Runde geht. Das meiste ist gewalzt, man kommt mit entsprechendem Wachs ganz gut voran. Die Schneedecke ist mehr als ausreichend gewesen und nach den Schneefällen von heute Nacht gibt es vermutlich gar keine Probleme.

Die Skatingrunde scheint auch zu gehen, alternativ skatet man halt auf der Loipenspu; da dort noch nichts maschinell präariert ist geht das denke ich mal i.O.

Sobald das Konto OK sagt gehts mit Skating los. Wer Lust hat sich mit mir zusammen zum Obst zu machen: Gerne!


----------



## Prydz (9. Dezember 2010)

Wer hat denn in Kassel eine gute Auswahl an Abfahrtskiern?

Hab bisher Kaufhof und Sportarena gesichtet.


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Wer hat denn in Kassel eine gute Auswahl an Abfahrtskiern?
> 
> Hab bisher Kaufhof und Sportarena gesichtet.



evtl. noch Skimax (Bettenhausen) abklappern. Die haben auch grade ein paar Angebote an Billig-Rödelskiern aus dem letzten Jahr so wie ich es gesehen habe. Reicht ja evtl. aus fürs Rumrutschen alle paar Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prydz (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauch eigentlich nur Schuhe.
Danke Dir für den Tipp! Werde dort mal reinschaun.


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2010)

... Oder Du wartest einen der Skibasare im neuen Jahr ab. Da gibt's Gebrauchtes zum kleinen Preis.


----------



## Prydz (11. Dezember 2010)

Dann ist es leider schon zu spät. Ich geh nachher mal auf Schuhjagd .


----------



## daniel77 (11. Dezember 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Dann ist es leider schon zu spät. Ich geh nachher mal auf Schuhjagd .



Lieber mehr in Richtung hochpreisige Schuhe gehen, ab obere Mittelklasse (ca.300 aufwärts) wird besserer, stabilerer Schaum für die Innenschuhe verwendet, d.h. sie passen auch nach 3 Jahren so wie am ersten Tag. Bei günstigeren Modellen weitet sich der Schaum des Innenschuhs mit der Zeit aus und du hast zuviel Platz, also Blasen, blaue Zehennägel, sprich alles was man bei Skifahren nicht will.


----------



## TKS (12. Dezember 2010)

... Platz 65 für die Schlammschleudern aus Kassel unter Leitung von Bergsprint *Daumen hoch*

... nach den 3 Stunden teilweise im Regen bei 4 Grad ist heute die Nase zu ... Hat das Prinzchen mal wieder echt Recht gehabt...


----------



## flado (12. Dezember 2010)

das geht doch was die schlammschleudern so leisten oder??
da ich ja auch erst ende november eingestiegen bin,ist das schon
in ordnung....so werde mich mal wieder in die hütte verziehen und
die rolle in bewegung setzen...also jung´s immer weiter so und die
top 30 könnten wir dann noch bis sylvester schaffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prydz (13. Dezember 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Lieber mehr in Richtung hochpreisige Schuhe gehen, ab obere Mittelklasse (ca.300 aufwärts) wird besserer, stabilerer Schaum für die Innenschuhe verwendet, d.h. sie passen auch nach 3 Jahren so wie am ersten Tag. Bei günstigeren Modellen weitet sich der Schaum des Innenschuhs mit der Zeit aus und du hast zuviel Platz, also Blasen, blaue Zehennägel, sprich alles was man bei Skifahren nicht will.



Das sagst du so leicht . 

Aber ganz billige werde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## TKS (13. Dezember 2010)

Sachma Flado, 

kennst Du gar keinen Schmerz? Fast 4 Stunden auf der Rolle fahren, wie geht denn sowas ohne anschließende seelische Schäden? Krass...


----------



## bergsprint (13. Dezember 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Sachma Flado,
> 
> kennst Du gar keinen Schmerz? Fast 4 Stunden auf der Rolle fahren, wie geht denn sowas ohne anschließende seelische Schäden? Krass...



muß wohl VW geschädigt sein


----------



## flado (14. Dezember 2010)

das habe ich mich auch danach  gefragt...wird aber glaube ich nie wieder vorkommen...habe ein bisschen frust gehabt und musste es wegstrambeln...
grins...grins...


----------



## TKS (14. Dezember 2010)

... Glühwein hilft auch gegen Frust ;-)


----------



## hutsche (14. Dezember 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Glühwein hilft auch gegen Frust ;-)



In diesem Sinne: Samstag 18 Uhr Zeit für Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## flado (14. Dezember 2010)

stimmt!!!deswegen geht´s am samstag erst schön in die therme und dann einen suffen auf dem weihnachtsmarkt....mit dabei sind : hutsche...fischer und meine wenigkeit....also wer lust hat ein mtb -jahresabschlußweihnachtsglühweinsuffen zu machen der kommt mit....


----------



## tschabo007 (15. Dezember 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> muß wohl VW geschädigt sein



Da kennst wohl auch jemanden


----------



## TKS (15. Dezember 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Da kennst wohl auch jemanden



... apropos: ich glaube mein DSG macht immer lautere Geräusche. Bald hat der es dann in der Hand wenn er es schön fein zerlegen darf


----------



## daniel77 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht's wettertechnisch aus in hessisch-Sibirien? Sind Spikes notwendig oder reichen Winterreifen? Gruesse aus dem 25 Grad warmen Marrakech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (21. Dezember 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's wettertechnisch aus in hessisch-Sibirien? Sind Spikes notwendig oder reichen Winterreifen? Gruesse aus dem 25 Grad warmen Marrakech



Hab mir gerade ein Paar Skating Skier bestellt


----------



## daniel77 (21. Dezember 2010)

Dann also Kufen fuers Bike?
@Torsten: ich glaub ich muss mir deine Kiste mal genauer absehen


----------



## bergroff (22. Dezember 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's wettertechnisch aus in hessisch-Sibirien? Sind Spikes notwendig oder reichen Winterreifen? Gruesse aus dem 25 Grad warmen Marrakech



Du Sack, von wegen 25 Grad, einfach so flüchten ohne zu fragen, also, einfach Schnee satt hats'! Guckste und noch mehr.


----------



## daniel77 (22. Dezember 2010)

Na dann pack ich die Spikes auch mal ein 
Freu mich schon auf ein Paar Touren mit euch zwischen den Jahren.


----------



## bergroff (23. Dezember 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Na dann pack ich die Spikes auch mal ein
> Freu mich schon auf ein Paar Touren mit euch zwischen den Jahren.



Ein Tag Tauwetter und dann kommt er wieder, der Schnee und damit du in deiner Exklave da unten weißt, was du sowohl in deiner Wahlheimat also auch hier verpasst, ein kleines Suchbild:


----------



## bergsprint (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## flado (24. Dezember 2010)

danke..ein frohes fest an alle...


----------



## bergroff (24. Dezember 2010)

jo mai, dann kommet das Weihnachtsfest und lasset euch gut bescheren, frohes Fest!


----------



## tschabo007 (24. Dezember 2010)

Moin ihr Luschen.....

Auch von hier schöne Weihnachten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (26. Dezember 2010)

@daniel muß leider arbeiten

wie schaut es denn  mit einer neujahrsausfahrt aus ?


----------



## flado (26. Dezember 2010)

wäre schön...aber zu kalt....


----------



## daniel77 (26. Dezember 2010)

@all:  merry christmas!

zum biken is mir doch dann zuviel Schnee 
war heute mal joggen, is nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.




bergsprint schrieb:


> @daniel muß leider arbeiten
> 
> wie schaut es denn  mit einer neujahrsausfahrt aus ?



ich komm da morgen mal vorbei


----------



## bergsprint (31. Dezember 2010)

hallo 
hier mal etwas für leute die nur im warmen auf der halben strecke aufgeben wollen

http://www.germanquest.de/artikel/deutsche-12-std-indoor-mountainbike-meisterschaft-2011-12319.html

ich wünsche euch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr

amm 1.1 11h ausfahrt nach hamü wie jedes jahr

lg


----------



## flado (31. Dezember 2010)

ohne mich...da liege ich noch im koma...
fahre jrtzt mal nach kaufungen und gucke mir den sylvesterlauf an...
letztes jahr war ich ja noch dabei und bin mit 30:47 auch gut 
durchgekommen...

wünsche allen einen guten rutsch ins neue und sauft nochmal richtig einen...

ab morgen ist dann nämlich schluß damit,dann wird für die neue saison traniert...

bis dann....


----------



## TKS (1. Januar 2011)

Moin. 

Ein frohes Neues. 

Was isn hier los? Kaum ahlt man sich mal 10 Tage in der Ägyptischen Sonne... ;-)

@ Prinzchen: Ich will auch Skatingskier. Wo hastn die her?
@ Daniel: Kein Problem. Sag einfach Bescheid. 
@ Bergsprint: mein Name (zusammengeschrieben)@googlemail.com Ich kann aber bis jetzt nur klassisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (1. Januar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> amm 1.1 11h ausfahrt nach hamü wie jedes jahr
> 
> lg



... und wie wars im Regen? 

So'n Mist, ich wollte heute morgen vor dem Frühstück im Swimmingpool schwimmen gehen, aber die Seen hier in D sind ja alle zugefroren  Draußen bei 25 Grad Frühstücken wie sonst ging auch nicht, also runter zum Strand - ach so, ist ja doch Schnee. Hm, dann halt einen Cocktail und ab aufn Liegestuhl - gibts ja auch nicht. OK, dann bekomme ich keinen Sonnenbrand mehr, irgendwas Positives muss das Ganze ja haben 

Ich wollte morgen mal mitm Crosser und Stollenreifchen (sonst komme ich nicht aus unserem Wohngebiet weg) im Fuldatal rumschleichen. Erste Ausfahrt seit knapp 2 Wochen. Wer mit mir ablosen will ist herzlich eingeladen. Losfahren so irgendwann nachm Frühstück gegen Mittag. 

P.S.: An alle Autofetischisten hier: Ist es auch 15 Jahre nach meiner letzten VAG-Erfahrung immer noch so dass die 4-Zylinder-Motoren wenn sie eine Weile (11 tage) bei Kälte draußen rumgestanden haben etwas sehr unrund laufen? Sorry, bin eine ganze Weile Japaner gefahren, die kennen sowas nicht  OK, es war nicht das typische 'auf-3-Zylinder-laufen', aber deutlich spürbar. War auch super, zügig im Parkhaus loszufahren und an der ersten scharfen Rechtskurve zu merken dass anscheinend Eis auf den Scheiben war; war ich endlich wieder ganz wach


----------



## TKS (1. Januar 2011)

Ach so, für die die es noch nicht kennen:

http://www.naturpark-habichtswald.de/

Ist ab diesem Jahr anscheinend auch endlich sehr aktuell.

Für den Meißner:

http://www.naturpark-mkw.de/wintersport/172

Ist schon immer sehr aktuell

Weiß jemand wie es aktuell auf der Stellbergseeloipe aussieht?


----------



## bergsprint (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues
im fulletal war es eher einsam !
Axel und Sandra sind uns auf dem rückweg entgegen gekommen und auf der hinfahrt war es wohl der Falk,konnte man aber nicht so gut erkennen weil es morgens noch so kalt war das der dauerregen auf der brille gefrohren ist.bin gerade dabei die schminnhäute die gewachsen sind aufzutauen.man sieht sich hoffentlich bald mit bike.

LG


----------



## daniel77 (1. Januar 2011)

Happy New Year! 
War hier im Laufental auch schön neblig und kühl, egal kann nur besser werden, wir sehen uns im Kellerwald


----------



## onkel_c (1. Januar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Weiß jemand wie es aktuell auf der Stellbergseeloipe aussieht?



jepp, zumindest bis freitag sah es sehr gut aus. heute hat es aber laut meinen eltern auch dort geregnet, wenn auch nur leicht. ich denke noch sind die bedingungen ganz gut.

der schnee war heute am hohen g. auch schon pappig. es hat aber meist geschneit. 

zum nächsten we könnte das alles schon anders aussehen, zumindet laut erster wetterprognosen. dann jibbet wieder echte matschpampe.

euch allen einen guten start und passt auf eure knochen auf .


----------



## loris (1. Januar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Frohes Neues
> im fulletal war es eher einsam !
> Axel und Sandra sind uns auf dem rückweg entgegen gekommen und auf der hinfahrt war es wohl der Falk,konnte man aber nicht so gut erkennen weil es morgens noch so kalt war das der dauerregen auf der brille gefrohren ist.bin gerade dabei die schminnhäute die gewachsen sind aufzutauen.man sieht sich hoffentlich bald mit bike.
> 
> LG



Das war für mich das erste Mal nach der letzten OPvor kurzem und dann direkt am Doc vorbei nach HannMünden. Danke @bergsprint und @ziegenpeter fürs mitschleifen eines von Heiligabend noch mit Seitenstrangangina, Nebenhöhlenvereitertem und mehr zurückgebliebenen. Die U-Hose und das 2. Paar Söckchen konnt ich ausfringen, an der Fulda ists halt manchmal naß, grad an solch schönen Tagen. Jetzt kanns nur besser werden.

2011 wird gut und besser! Packen wirs an.

@bergroff (als Gast bei @loris)


----------



## bergroff (2. Januar 2011)

verpasst: @bergsprint, soll ich dir mal die 1 1/2 h Schnee-cruisen für den Winterpokal weitergeben, anstrengend, aber schön, werden bestimmt doppelt gepunktet.


----------



## TKS (2. Januar 2011)

loris schrieb:


> Das war für mich das erste Mal nach der letzten OPvor kurzem und dann direkt am Doc vorbei nach HannMünden. Danke @bergsprint und @ziegenpeter fürs mitschleifen eines von Heiligabend noch mit Seitenstrangangina, Nebenhöhlenvereitertem und mehr zurückgebliebenen. Die U-Hose und das 2. Paar Söckchen konnt ich ausfringen, an der Fulda ists halt manchmal naß, grad an solch schönen Tagen. Jetzt kanns nur besser werden.
> 
> 2011 wird gut und besser! Packen wirs an.
> 
> @bergroff (als Gast bei @loris)



Sandra hatte heute schon gefragt, wer mit bergsprint unterwegs war. Im Eisregen Rennrad fahren - Verrückte unter sich


----------



## OPM (3. Januar 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> verpasst: @bergsprint, soll ich dir mal die 1 1/2 h Schnee-cruisen für den Winterpokal weitergeben, anstrengend, aber schön, werden bestimmt doppelt gepunktet.


----------



## daniel77 (3. Januar 2011)

Wintertour bei Sonne und Hochnebel.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (3. Januar 2011)

... Ohne Federung und mit Alurahmen? So kann man doch gar nicht fahren

Schönes Zaskar


----------



## daniel77 (4. Januar 2011)

....mit tut auch schon alles weh....hatten die Bravos doch recht...


----------



## TKS (4. Januar 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ....mit tut auch schon alles weh....hatten die Bravos doch recht...



... habt ihr in der Schweiz auch ne eigene Bike-Bravo oder lest Ihr da die deutsche Bike-Bild? 

Unter 160mm Federweg vorn wie hinten kombiniert mit 203er Bremsscheiben, Ergon-Griffen und 2,4er UST-Schlappen geht doch heute gar nix mehr...  Ach so, ich habe den dann obligatorischen Camelbak vergessen weil keine 2 Flaschen mehr im Carbonrahmen Platz haben...

@ Prinzchen: Was ist denn nu unser Motto für 2011? Rigid Bike und Hardtail hatten wir schon, jetzt wäre es mal soweit, ein Fullyjahr auszurufen oder sollen wir uns an ein 29er rantrauen? Auf jeden Fall wäre dann für 2013 Singlespeed dran  Oder Onkel Rohloffs Lehrerschaltung.


----------



## daniel77 (4. Januar 2011)

wir lesen Bike-Bild als CH-Edition, is 3â¬ teurer und hat dafÃ¼r einen extra lokalpatriotischen Sonderteil. 

btw wÃ¤re ich fÃ¼r ein Fullyjahr, aber mit Starrgabel


----------



## Prinzchen (4. Januar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... habt ihr in der Schweiz auch ne eigene Bike-Bravo oder lest Ihr da die deutsche Bike-Bild?
> 
> Unter 160mm Federweg vorn wie hinten kombiniert mit 203er Bremsscheiben, Ergon-Griffen und 2,4er UST-Schlappen geht doch heute gar nix mehr...  Ach so, ich habe den dann obligatorischen Camelbak vergessen weil keine 2 Flaschen mehr im Carbonrahmen Platz haben...
> 
> @ Prinzchen: Was ist denn nu unser Motto für 2011? Rigid Bike und Hardtail hatten wir schon, jetzt wäre es mal soweit, ein Fullyjahr auszurufen oder sollen wir uns an ein 29er rantrauen? Auf jeden Fall wäre dann für 2013 Singlespeed dran  Oder Onkel Rohloffs Lehrerschaltung.



Ich fahr ein 160mm 29er mit absenkbaren Sattelstütze,  Carbonummanteltem Titanrahmen mit Variogabel und Speedplaypedal.
Nicht zu vergessen der 780er Lenker mit 60er Vorbau. Am Lenker ist Platz für drei GPS Geräte, damit ich die einzelnen Werte (Höhenmeter pro Minute, G-Force, Reibwert der Bremse) im Blick hab.


----------



## TKS (4. Januar 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Ich fahr ein 160mm 29er mit absenkbaren Sattelstütze,  Carbonummanteltem Titanrahmen mit Variogabel und Speedplaypedal.
> Nicht zu vergessen der 780er Lenker mit 60er Vorbau. Am Lenker ist Platz für drei GPS Geräte, damit ich die einzelnen Werte (Höhenmeter pro Minute, G-Force, Reibwert der Bremse) im Blick hab.



...SRM vergessen...


----------



## bergsprint (4. Januar 2011)

http://www.acorntreppenlifte.de/?so...eppenlifte_e&gclid=CNrtvvOOoaYCFQY03wod4SIDnw

damit du dein bike aus dem keller holen kannst.

weiß jemand ob es ein bikathlon gibt.die letzte veranstalltung sollte ja nur wegen massiver nachfrage stattfinden,wurde dann ja aus fadenscheinigen gründen ein tag vorher abgesagt.
gibt es denn eine ähnliche veranstaltung irgendwo ?


----------



## bergroff (4. Januar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ...SRM vergessen...



SRM, den SachensuchRadarMelder hätten wir gerade gut gebraucht, eine späte Mittagspausentour die als zusätzlichen Nightright im crossen Schnee beim Suchen des Schlosses endete (warum muß Sohnemann seinem Vater auch alles nach machen, @Loflo, daß nächste Mal mit Beinkleid über den Waden!).


----------



## TKS (4. Januar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> http://www.acorntreppenlifte.de/?so...eppenlifte_e&gclid=CNrtvvOOoaYCFQY03wod4SIDnw
> 
> damit du dein bike aus dem keller holen kannst.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (4. Januar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> http://www.acorntreppenlifte.de/?so...eppenlifte_e&gclid=CNrtvvOOoaYCFQY03wod4SIDnwweiß jemand ob es ein bikathlon gibt.die letzte veranstalltung sollte ja nur wegen massiver nachfrage stattfinden,wurde dann ja aus fadenscheinigen gründen ein tag vorher abgesagt.
> gibt es denn eine ähnliche veranstaltung irgendwo ?



Meinste den "bikeathlon" zu Sontra?, der wurde schon letzten Februar wegen des 24-Stunden-Rennens abgesagt, das soll wohl wieder Mitte August stattfinden, guckste:
www.mtb-sontra.de/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=162

Meinste den kurzfristig im letzten Jahr abgesagten Frühjahrsklassiker am 1. Märzwochenende, genannt "f-biathlon" einer gewissen Gruppe in gelbblauen Laibchen, das entscheidet sich übermorgen, Donnerstag abend 20 Uhr; weißte, kommste doch, wirst dann Funktionär und dann klappet es, oder?

Das Rad ist rund, und rollt auch übern Schnee!

@Bergroff


----------



## flado (4. Januar 2011)

dann sagt aber gleich mal bescheid wann das stattfindet....wird dann im kalender gleich eingetragen....


----------



## TKS (4. Januar 2011)

Von was hängt es denn ab ob es stattfindet? Von den gezischten Bierchen?


----------



## flado (4. Januar 2011)

na da bin ich aber wirklich mal gespannt ob die fun-biker das mal wieder hinbekommen...wäre auf jedenfall eine lustige sache.....gebt euch mal mühe...


----------



## Weimi78 (5. Januar 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> SRM, den SachensuchRadarMelder hätten wir gerade gut gebraucht, eine späte Mittagspausentour die als zusätzlichen Nightright im crossen Schnee beim Suchen des Schlosses endete (warum muß Sohnemann seinem Vater auch alles nach machen, @Loflo, daß nächste Mal mit Beinkleid über den Waden!).



Mensch Alois, hast Du das gute,bunte schon aus dem Schlafzimmer geholt?!? Lass es Dir nicht klauen!


----------



## TKS (5. Januar 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade ein Paar Skating Skier bestellt



So, ich jetzt auch. Pünktlich zum Tauwetter nächste Woche habe ich sie dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. Januar 2011)

Tauwetter? Heute nicht.......








Michi und Chris können sich die Berge im Hintergrund schonmal etwas genauer einprägen.........


----------



## Prinzchen (6. Januar 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Tauwetter? Heute nicht.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kein Schoppen zur Brotzeit


----------



## El Butre (6. Januar 2011)

Teebeutel in der Suppenschüssel


----------



## bergroff (6. Januar 2011)

El Butre schrieb:


> Teebeutel in der Suppenschüssel



schon mal was von einer bol gehört, bei meiner Oma gabs da immer zuckerwarme Milch drin -die Nähe zu Frankreich lässt grüßen- Heutzutags wird sowas als Müslischüssel mißbraucht.


----------



## TKS (6. Januar 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> schon mal was von einer bol gehört, bei meiner Oma gabs da immer zuckerwarme Milch drin -die Nähe zu Frankreich lässt grüßen- Heutzutags wird sowas als Müslischüssel mißbraucht.



Stimmt, da gabs anno 92 in der Prowengs immer Kafä Ole.


----------



## bergroff (6. Januar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Stimmt, da gabs anno 92 in der Prowengs immer Kafä Ole.



Ich spräch von anno tobak '67 und den ersten heimlichen Milchkaffee, lecker, sach ich!


----------



## daniel77 (6. Januar 2011)

Teebeutel in Suppenschüssel = Holdrio > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holdrio


----------



## TKS (6. Januar 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Teebeutel in Suppenschüssel = Holdrio > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holdrio



... ist ja widerlich  Obstler in den Tee schütten... Dann lieber ne Runde Fernet


----------



## daniel77 (6. Januar 2011)

das is eben die Punkrock-Variante von Hagebuttentee


----------



## bergsprint (7. Januar 2011)

der funbiker biathlon soll wohl am 13.03.stattfinden ,näheres später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (7. Januar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> der funbiker biathlon soll wohl am 13.03.stattfinden ,näheres später



Super, bin dabei!


----------



## bergsprint (7. Januar 2011)

dann gibt ja einen netten jahresbeginnn mit biathlon ,zollstock und naumburg


----------



## onkel_c (7. Januar 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ... bei meiner Oma gabs da immer zuckerwarme Milch drin ....



ach du schei*e:kotz: da wird mir ja nur beim gedanken daran schon sowas von übel. warme milch ist ja für sich schon .... aber dann noch mit zucker.


----------



## flado (7. Januar 2011)

na das hört sich doch gut an...da sind wir doch dabei!!!
aber was gibts dann am zollstock??habe ich da was verpasst???
gibt mal eine info!!!


----------



## bergroff (7. Januar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch gut an...da sind wir doch dabei!!!
> aber was gibts dann am zollstock??habe ich da was verpasst???
> gibt mal eine info!!!



10.04.20*11* Bergauffahren unter Zeitnahme für Mountainbikes mit funzionierender Bremsanlage oder Bergauflaufen mit den Füßen zum Zollstock droben von Kaufungen aus, wie schon mal kommuniziert; und wie gesagt, das Rollatorenrennen verschieben wir um ein paar Jahre wie anbei. Weitere Infos folgen noch aus dem wilden Kasseler Osten.

immerzuß bergroff!


----------



## bergroff (7. Januar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> dann gibt ja einen netten jahresbeginnn mit biathlon ,zollstock und naumburg



Also, da gibt es jetzt noch mehr zu notieren, zusammengefasst und ohne Gewaehr auf Vollständigkeit fürs Nordhessische:

06.02. Bikeexpo im Hessenland KS/Leipziger Straße 
26.02. Rothenburg a.d. Fulda Hotelparkhausdauerfahrt
01.03. mobile Leistungsdiagnostik bei Mauers
13.03. funbiker-biathlon in Niestetal
03.04. Bezirksmeisterschaften CC Naumburg
10.04. Zollstock, Bergauffahrt unter Zeitnahme für MTB oder Lauf 

gaanz was neues: SKS Rohloff MTB Nordhessencupwertung 2011! mit:
17.04. Kellerwald
19.06. Bilstein
21.08. Zierenberg

Ronshausen fällt dieses Jahr leider aus

22.05. Bischhausen
11.06. Willingen als Extrapreisklasse

usw.


----------



## onkel_c (10. Januar 2011)

@ TKS:  sach ma siehst du wirlich so alt aus, wie mir heute geschildert wurde?  trag's mit fassung es kommt noch schlimmer, ich weiß wovon ich rede!

in diesem sinne: ALLES GUTE!


----------



## TKS (10. Januar 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> @ TKS:  sach ma siehst du wirlich so alt aus, wie mir heute geschildert wurde?  trag's mit fassung es kommt noch schlimmer, ich weiß wovon ich rede!
> 
> in diesem sinne: ALLES GUTE!



Danke!


----------



## flado (11. Januar 2011)

moin jung´s...so jetzt nochmal schnell arbeiten und dann sachen packen...
morgen früh geht´s mit hutsche an den gardasee....10-13 grad und sonne
da wird das fahrrad fahren doch spaß machen oder???
da kommt freude auf!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (11. Januar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> moin jung´s...so jetzt nochmal schnell arbeiten und dann sachen packen...
> morgen früh geht´s mit hutsche an den gardasee....10-13 grad und sonne
> da wird das fahrrad fahren doch spaß machen oder???
> da kommt freude auf!!!!



Na dann viel Spaß 

Ich warte derweil mal auf neuen Schnee für meine neuen Skier...


----------



## bergsprint (11. Januar 2011)

probiers doch mal mit wasserski


----------



## bergroff (11. Januar 2011)

Hey du da, Ilovemybike , machst den Sonderpreis bei flic-flac mit deiner Flug-Show, das ist ja toll, herzlichen Glückwunsch!; dann kannste ja schlauchlose Reifen kaufen, damit das Training noch besser ohne Platten klappt.


----------



## flado (11. Januar 2011)

gardasee hat sich erledigt...
krank...*******....*******..


----------



## TKS (11. Januar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> gardasee hat sich erledigt...
> krank...*******....*******..



F*ck... :-(


----------



## flado (12. Januar 2011)

stimmt...
ist zwar noch nicht so schlimm,aber kann man nicht riskieren..
dafür ist es zu weit und zu teuer und wenn es mich dann richtig umhaut
da unten wäre es glaube sehr ärgerlich...schade wetter ist super da unten
und die kilometer hätte ich auch gut gebrauchen können..
na ja hier wird es ja auch mild....aber nass.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (15. Januar 2011)

http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/detailansicht-news/artikel/15-bike-expo-kassel.html


----------



## bergroff (18. Januar 2011)

Terminprobleme, Lustlosigkeit oder wer weiß, haben vielleicht keinen Mumm:

funbiker-MTB-Biathlon 2011 13.03.2011  *** ABGESAGT!!!*
Das Rad rollt weiter, anders oder anderswo.


----------



## bergsprint (18. Januar 2011)

..was zu erwarten war..?


----------



## bergroff (18. Januar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ..was zu erwarten war..?


"!!!" und nicht "?"


----------



## TKS (18. Januar 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> "!!!" und nicht "?"



... Termin gelöscht. 

Dann wird das nächste Mal wohl kaum noch einer von außerhalb Kassels kommen, bzw. sich eine Teilnahme vornehmen. Entweder man lässt so eine Veranstaltung jedes Jahr stattfinden oder gar nicht.

OK, ich würde die Organisationsarbeit auch nicht machen wollen und ohne eine Menge Freiwillige geht das nicht.


----------



## bergsprint (18. Januar 2011)

...oder gar nicht ist wohl der plan


----------



## daniel77 (18. Januar 2011)

Naja, schade drum ists auf jeden Fall, dafür verschiebt sich der Saisonstart dann auf den 17.4.2011, ham  wir noch (mehr) Zeit die Schwarte loszuwerden


----------



## bergroff (18. Januar 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Naja, schade drum ists auf jeden Fall, dafür verschiebt sich der Saisonstart dann auf den 17.4.2011, ham  wir noch (mehr) Zeit die Schwarte loszuwerden



Nix da, du Wahlschweizer, Hessenforst hat uns heute grünes Licht gegeben, da gibts kein Vertun:

Bergauffahren für Mountainbikes und Bergauflaufen unter Zeitnahme, 
das "Zollstockrennen" 10.04.2011 steht!


----------



## flado (18. Januar 2011)

das ist gut ein tag vorher kyffhäuser-marathon und dann den zollstock erklimmen....
saisonstart ist aber schon 26 februar 12 stunden rennen....


----------



## onkel_c (19. Januar 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...
> Bergauffahren für Mountainbikes...unter Zeitnahme,
> das "Zollstockrennen" 10.04.2011 steht!



wie lang braucht es denn in etwa da hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (19. Januar 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wie lang braucht es denn in etwa da hoch?



Teste doch mal an: Parkplatz überm Roßgang in Oberkaufungen und dann Schotterpiste immer nur bergroff, ca. 4,5 km; im Ziel warten dann dann frischgezapftes Bier und Bratwurst, zurück gehts mit dem Planwagen


----------



## daniel77 (19. Januar 2011)

Nö, Saisonstart is am 17.4., kommt jetzt eh wieder Schnee da muss ich zum trainieren mal wieder auf Bügelbrett ausweichen, Yipiehh


----------



## flado (20. Januar 2011)

ist das der parkplatz oben am krankenhaus??
gibt es auch eine ausschreibung über das rennen?
massenstart oder einzelstart und so,muss man ja
mal wissen...


----------



## bergroff (20. Januar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ist das der parkplatz oben am krankenhaus??
> gibt es auch eine ausschreibung über das rennen?
> massenstart oder einzelstart und so,muss man ja
> mal wissen...



Kommt doch noch alles genauer als Ausschreibung, ist ja noch etwas Zeit, Parkplatz ist weiter nördlich oberhalb vom Roßgang-Trail und wie beim Hessenturmkönig gehts einzeln los, die LäuferInnen in Blöcken, beim Planwagenfahren starten gleichzeitig bis zu 20, aber im Schritttempo, wer dann nicht mehr von der B-Quelle anders runter kommt.


----------



## flado (20. Januar 2011)

alles klar...da weiß ich schonmal ein bisschen bescheid...
da bin ich doch auf jeden fall dabei...


----------



## bergroff (22. Januar 2011)

Heute hat die Söhre wieder Feuchtgebiete achstief und oben über in der Hohen Söhre einen dicken Zuckerflaum von Schnee gezeigt, es ist wieder Winterlich in Nordhessen, herrliche Trailverhältnisse und herrliches Trailwetter, Putzen hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## flado (23. Januar 2011)

ihr seid schon verrückt,bei diesem wetter im wald rumzugurcken...aber nur die harten kommen in den garten oder wie heißt das....
ich liege seid donnerstag auf dem sofa....krank...
nervt langsam.....


----------



## xkasimirx (23. Januar 2011)

Servus,
hab eben meine ziemlich neue Gore-bike-wear Hose (windstopper) aus der Waschmaschine gezogen und festgestellt, dass sich auf der rechten Arschbacke ein 2cm langer Schnitt befindet!
Kennt jemand hier in Kassel einen guten Reparaturservice, der so etwas fachgerecht flicken kann?
Es gibt ja den offiziellen Reparaturservice von Gore aber da ist man schnell mal 30 los.


----------



## flado (24. Januar 2011)

macht bei mir alles meine schwiegermutter...grins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (24. Januar 2011)

So, gestern habe ich das erste mal in diesem Jahr den Bilstein erklommen. Ab dem Umschwang wunderbar auf einer ganz leichten Schneedecke zu fahren und echt empfehlenswert. Für die Läufer unter uns noch ein Event.


----------



## TKS (24. Januar 2011)

... bei dem Schnee hole ich doch schon fast wieder meine Skier raus 

Do. probiere ich es mal wieder auf dem Meißner 

Nönö, das MTB bleibt schon mit dem letzten Septemberschmutz und krummem Schaltauge im warmen Keller.


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo allerseits auch wenn Ihr mich nicht kennt  Ich bin eigentlich im Frankfurtforum aktiv....aber ich wollt mal den Weimi78 fragen wie es eigentlich so ausschaut??

Du weißt schon ....Und lässt Dich Dein Cheffe in die Berge Gassi gehen ? 

Gruß

Google aus dem Eisbärenthread


----------



## TKS (27. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich wollte heute Mittag mal auf den Meissner hoch, die neuen Langlauf-Latten testen bevor sie endgültig eingemottet werden.

Wer Lust hat mitzukommen - einfach Bescheid geben. Muss nur vorher schnell in Spangenberg vorbei, die Teile abholen.


----------



## flado (27. Januar 2011)

moin...macht ihr mal alle schön sport...
ich muss schön hier rumhängen,so ne ********...
will hoffen das ich am wochenende wieder locker anfangen
kann...
viel spaß auf dem meißner und hoffentlich drehen wir balde mal
ne runde zusammen TKS...
wenn es die verhältnisse zulassen werden wir mal die treppenläufe
am herkules machen oder hasste dazu keinen bock??


----------



## TKS (27. Januar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> moin...macht ihr mal alle schön sport...
> ich muss schön hier rumhängen,so ne ********...
> will hoffen das ich am wochenende wieder locker anfangen
> kann...
> ...



Wazu Treppenläufe wenn man momentan suuuuuper Kraftintervalle am Essigberg fahren kann? 

Nene, mal im Ernst: Ich war so bekloppt da am Dienstag Nachmittag mal hochzufahren: Starker Schneefall, dazu eine nicht gestreute Strasse auf der Kuppe (Streubezirkwechsel), 4 Autos, die im Graben lagen (einer davon hatte mich kurz vorher überholt, den hats schön zerfetzt) und eine innerhalb von 2 Minuten komplett übergefrorene Fahrbahndecke. Ging mit den Asphaltschneidern super gut  Und bergab dann alles abgefroren. Eigentlich müsste ichs ja besser wissen, aber manchmal muss sowas einfach mal sein 

Bringen denn Treppenläufe überhaupt was im Vergleich zu.... einfach mal Fahrradfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (27. Januar 2011)

Manchmals passt es dann auch mit anderen wegen, kurzfristig mal ab in den Südwesten und dann in den rutschigen Schweinetrail, shorttrack, immer bergroff mit Grüßen von

bergroff


----------



## Weimi78 (27. Januar 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Manchmals passt es dann auch mit anderen wegen, kurzfristig mal ab in den Südwesten und dann in den rutschigen Schweinetrail, shorttrack, immer bergroff mit Grüßen von
> 
> bergroff



Bitte versuch Dich nicht wieder den Abhang runter zu stürzen und denk an Deine Schulter!


----------



## Weimi78 (27. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits auch wenn Ihr mich nicht kennt  Ich bin eigentlich im Frankfurtforum aktiv....aber ich wollt mal den Weimi78 fragen wie es eigentlich so ausschaut??
> 
> Du weißt schon ....Und lässt Dich Dein Cheffe in die Berge Gassi gehen ?
> 
> ...



So, Cheffe hat sein Ok gegeben und ich buche heute!


----------



## flado (27. Januar 2011)

also um power in die beine zu bekommen,war das für mich immer eine
gute sache,aber das ist ja bei jedem anderst....ich hatte aber immer das
gefühl das mich das auf dem fahrrad nochmal nach vorne bringt,kannst es ja
einfach mal testen....ist auf jeden fall ne harte nummer wenn du da vier mal hochgelaufen bist....werden wir einfach mal testen....


----------



## TKS (27. Januar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> also um power in die beine zu bekommen,war das für mich immer eine
> gute sache,aber das ist ja bei jedem anderst....ich hatte aber immer das
> gefühl das mich das auf dem fahrrad nochmal nach vorne bringt,kannst es ja
> einfach mal testen....ist auf jeden fall ne harte nummer wenn du da vier mal hochgelaufen bist....werden wir einfach mal testen....



Juoo, machen wir. Ich habe heute meinem Spitznamen mal wieder alle Ehre gegeben: 20 Minuten hats gedauert, dann war der eine der ehemals UVP 290  - Carbon-Skistöcke durch und ich konnte 3 km ohne Stöcke weiterfahren...  Dann habe ich schnell das letzte Paar bei Kletterkogel ergattert, nachdem alle anderen nix mehr dahatten. Morgen mache ich dann das neue Paar kaputt.

@ alle Skilangläufer hier: Aufm Meissner ist es super, allerdings vermutlich nur noch morgen denn am Wochenende ist angeblich Bezirksmeisterschaft und wahrscheinlich die Hölle los. So wurde es mir jedenfalls gesagt.


----------



## onkel_c (28. Januar 2011)

steel is real 

weißt du wann am wochenende? oder an beiden tagen ?


----------



## El Butre (28. Januar 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> weißt du wann am wochenende? oder an beiden tagen ?


 
Am Samstag ab 14 Uhr!

http://www.tsv-retterode.de/


----------



## Weimi78 (28. Januar 2011)

Die Skifahrer können Richtung Bilstein. Mit dem Bike nicht mehr zu empfehlen! Eben getestet.


----------



## bergroff (28. Januar 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Die Skifahrer können Richtung Bilstein. Mit dem Bike nicht mehr zu empfehlen! Eben getestet.



Wo war dein Bescheid! Da hätt ich doch die Arbeit so oder so in den Abend geschoben und das Rad mit übern Bilstein geschoben. Aber vielleicht sollt ich doch noch den Rocket Ron gegen einen Nobby tauschen. Denk dran, morgen mittag!


----------



## Weimi78 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich denk Du treibst Dich an der Mosel rum, deswegen hab ich mich nicht noch mal gemeldet. Ich hab morgen 18.30 ein Spiel in Hünfeld, also nix Biken. ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Januar 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> So, Cheffe hat sein Ok gegeben und ich buche heute!


Hey Super! Ich freu mich auf den zweiten, gemeinsamen Cross  Jetzt müssen wir aber noch schön trainieren  Im märz holen wir uns schon mal die erste Power in Malle. Rennradfahren ist ja nix für Dich..Oder?

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bergabraser (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir durch den fred gelesen habe, traue ich mich kaum Eure Vertrautheit zu stören 
Aber: Ich bin jetzt seit 4 Monaten in KS (Student) und habe seit einer  Woche ein MTB. Ich hatte annodazumal schon eins, aber sagen wir mal  lieber: Ich bin bei knapp über null  Naja, immerhin fahre ich seit der  Hälfte meines Lebens RR, macht 12 Jahre 

Naja, langer Text und der (kurze) Sinn: Ich würde jetzt Sonntag (30.Jan)  gern 'ne Runde drehen, gern mit jemandem, die/der sich hier  auskennt/auskennen. Dachte an 3-4 Stunden am Vormittag/Mittag. 'Ne  schöne Tour, aber nicht nur Feldwege (die find ich auch selbst...) In  welche Richtung aus KS raus ist mir egal. Ich lege es nicht auf Tempo  (weder hoch noch runter) an. Naja, bedenkt halt, dass ich quasi ein  "Anfänger"-Schild hinten drauf hab. Nee, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht 

Tja sonst? Ich bin nicht besonders voreingenommen, etwas vernarrt in  Fahrräder allgemein (es werfe der den ersten Schnee, der es nicht ist).  Vielleicht so viel: Ich fahre nur mit großem Respekt ggü. der Natur und  Respekt ggü. anderen Menschen, die unterwegs sind. Aber das sehen die  meisten hier auch nicht anders, glaube ich.

Insofern: Ich freue mich, wenn 's klappt.

Gruß Bergabraser

ps: Der Name ist nicht Programm, sondern in Analogie zum RR-Forum, da  bin ich als bergaufraser unterwegs. Für das eine habe ich zu wenig  Kondition, für das andere zu wenig Technik. Bloß was wofür?


----------



## TKS (28. Januar 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Die Skifahrer können Richtung Bilstein. Mit dem Bike nicht mehr zu empfehlen! Eben getestet.


  Ist da gespurt für Skating?


----------



## TKS (28. Januar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich mir durch den fred gelesen habe, traue ich mich kaum Eure Vertrautheit zu stören
> Aber: Ich bin jetzt seit 4 Monaten in KS (Student) und habe seit einer  Woche ein MTB. Ich hatte annodazumal schon eins, aber sagen wir mal  lieber: Ich bin bei knapp über null  Naja, immerhin fahre ich seit der  Hälfte meines Lebens RR, macht 12 Jahre
> ...



Rennrad ist schonmal um 11 Uhr am Ortsschild Wolfsanger, wie immer (auch Samstags). Da kommst Du auf jeden Fall auf 4 Stunden. Im Windschatten kann man es schön aushalten, aber: Rennrad mit Schutzblechen die bis auf den Boden schleifen ist Pflicht, sonst gibt es Mecker von der Nordhessischen Radprominenz 

Ich wollte am Sonntag ca. 3h mit dem Renner durchs Fuldatal, Grundlage. Wenn Du Lust hast, sag einfach Bescheid.


----------



## Bergabraser (28. Januar 2011)

@ TKS

Das geht ja fix. 
Sonntag muss ich unbedingt MTB fahren. Is halt neu, muss nochmal (und nochmal und nochmal) eingeweiht werden... Da freu ich mich jetzt schon 'ne Woche drauf, in der ich gar nicht zum fahren gekommen bin.
Am RR hab ich keine Schutzbleche, nicht mehr... Wenn sie nötig werden, bin ich meist laufen. Aber auf Dein Angebot komm ich in Zukunft gern noch mal zurück.

Gute Fahrt
Bergabraser


----------



## Weimi78 (29. Januar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ist da gespurt für Skating?



Leider nix gespurt.


----------



## flado (29. Januar 2011)

hi tks...wann willste fahren sonntag??kannst ja bei mir vorbeikommen,dann drehe ich eine kleine runde mit dir....


----------



## bergsprint (29. Januar 2011)

ich denke ich werde morgen mal eine kleine ENTSPANNTE runde mtb fahren .war 1 woche krank also ganz locker.würde ja lieber rr fahren, aber wenn ich mit den ortsschildsprintern fahre liege ich gleich wieder um.ich habe noch die spikes drauf ,brauche ich die oder muß ich ein sauberes rad nehmen ?
@bergabraser kannst mitkommen aber keine 4 h


----------



## bergroff (29. Januar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ich denke ich werde morgen mal eine kleine ENTSPANNTE runde mtb fahren .
> 
> Die Fulle-trails sind schon mal rechts und links heute mit Sommerreifen gebügelt worden, schoen verfroren, und dann könnt ich ja mitkommen und fahr freiwillig mit der Starrgabel, hab aber noch ein Kundengespräch zur Frühschoppenzeit, aber dann schaufel ich Zeit für euch, @bergabraser und  @bergsprint. Rund um den Steinberg gibts schönes zum bergroff un a bergroaf sanft und entspannend zu fahren, da würd ich vorschlagen 12 Uhr 30 oder 13 Uhr Bushaltestelle Schwimmbadparkplatz Niestetal-Sandershausen, oder gibts besseres im Angebot?!
> 
> bergroff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (29. Januar 2011)

viel zu spät ,aber mal schauen wann ich aufstehe


----------



## bergroff (29. Januar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> viel zu spät ,aber mal schauen wann ich aufstehe



Bin extra früh in Benterode, da schläfst du bestimmt noch und wie ich dich kenne, mußte zum Kaffee mit dicker Sahnetorte wieder zuhause sein.

Also, ganz relaxt, wir sind doch flexibel und tauschen nochmals Termine aus.


----------



## Bergabraser (29. Januar 2011)

@bergroff:
Danke, ist mir aber zu spät. Ich krieg keine Torte, hab aber um die Kaffeekuchenzeit 'n "Lerntreffen".
Wenn' s ok ist, klink ich mich ein, wenn ich 's nächste Mal seh, dass ihr 'ne passende Fahrt plant.

Gute Fahrt


----------



## xkasimirx (30. Januar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> @bergroff:
> Danke, ist mir aber zu spät. Ich krieg keine Torte, hab aber um die Kaffeekuchenzeit 'n "Lerntreffen".
> Wenn' s ok ist, klink ich mich ein, wenn ich 's nächste Mal seh, dass ihr 'ne passende Fahrt plant.
> 
> Gute Fahrt


haben wir uns letzte woche an der rasenallee getroffen? du warst mit nem schwarzen nerve am unterwegs richtig?
wir waren zu dritt.


----------



## bergroff (30. Januar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> @bergroff:Gute Fahrt



Frau Holle lässt in ihrem Pfade grüßen. Von vorne bergroff hat sie ein jungfräuliches Winterkleid mit zartem weißen Flaum, die Feuchtgebiete sind frostig hardcore zu befahren und oben auf wurde ihr übel mitgespielt, Harvester untenrum und von oben das Haar wild zerzaust mit Wind- und Schneebruch, da ist manches Stoßen -wie die Schweizer so sagen- angesagt!


----------



## Bergabraser (30. Januar 2011)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> haben wir uns letzte woche an der rasenallee getroffen? du warst mit nem schwarzen nerve am unterwegs richtig?
> wir waren zu dritt.



Ja. Welches hast Du? Ich erinner mich auf jeden Fall gut an das orangene Nerve  

So am Rande: Bin beim Herkules vorbei und seh da drei Leute mit insgesamt 4 Rädern. Heißt zwei von denen sind von da mit Einrädern (und standesgemäßer Bereifung) runter gefahren! Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GAZZ30 (30. Januar 2011)

Bergabraser schrieb:


> JSo am Rande: Bin beim Herkules vorbei und seh da drei Leute mit insgesamt 4 Rädern. Heißt zwei von denen sind von da mit Einrädern (und standesgemäßer Bereifung) runter gefahren! Respekt



Jaja, diese "MädchenSportBetreiber". Wer's einmal raus hat, will nie wieder "Bi"cyceln. 
Gruzz aus der einspurigen Welt an alle Stützradfahrer


----------



## flado (31. Januar 2011)

so jung´s heute mal wieder langsam anfangen....ein-einhalb wochen krank,das reicht...jetzt erst einmal 5km laufen,mal sehen wie es geht,fühle mich ja immer
noch ein bisschen *******....aber egal das 12 stundenrennen steht vor der tür...
so auf geht´s....


----------



## TKS (31. Januar 2011)

Weil ichs mir nicht notiert habe: Wann ist nochmal das Hamsterradfahren in Rotenburg?

Flado, sorry, habe es erst heute gelesen mit Sonntag. Ich habe keine Mail bekommen vom Forum dass es einen neuen Beitrag gibt. Passiert komischerweise öfters.


----------



## TKS (31. Januar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> so jung´s heute mal wieder langsam anfangen....ein-einhalb wochen krank,das reicht...jetzt erst einmal 5km laufen,mal sehen wie es geht,fühle mich ja immer
> noch ein bisschen *******....aber egal das 12 stundenrennen steht vor der tür...
> so auf geht´s....



... armer Flado  Mal bitte eine Runde Mitleid hier im Forum


----------



## xkasimirx (31. Januar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... armer Flado  Mal bitte eine Runde Mitleid hier im Forum



!


----------



## bergroff (31. Januar 2011)

Zitat von *TKS* 

 
_... armer Flado  Mal bitte eine Runde Mitleid hier im Forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
! 		


xkasimirx schrieb:


> !


----------



## flado (31. Januar 2011)

danke jung´s,aber für diese verarsche werde ich euch bei den nächsten rennen schön zersägen...das habt ihr jetzt davon...
tks das rennen ist am 26.02
einer und zweier startplätze sind schon voll,aber ausnahmen gibt es ja immer..
bist du dabei?


----------



## Prinzchen (1. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Weil ichs mir nicht notiert habe: Wann ist nochmal das Hamsterradfahren in Rotenburg?
> 
> Flado, sorry, habe es erst heute gelesen mit Sonntag. Ich habe keine Mail bekommen vom Forum dass es einen neuen Beitrag gibt. Passiert komischerweise öfters.



Machen wir die alte Taktik: Nach jeder Runde einen Schoppen und dann Rumrandalieren


----------



## TKS (1. Februar 2011)

Kann nich muss arbeiten.

Aber zum Bierchen und randalieren komme ich 

Ich sag nur: Psssssst, die Profis müssen schlafen

oder (nachts um 3 am Fahrerlager bei den Deutschen Meisterschaften): Wo gehtn die sch... Alarmanlage an der Karre aus?


----------



## Weimi78 (2. Februar 2011)

Trail vom Steinberg zum Ingelheimteich gestern Abend. Dank der Wanderer richtig gut zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (2. Februar 2011)

Moin - wie sieht es Sa. oder So. aus , hat jemand Zeit & lust ? Hauptsache Wald , Treffen hier in Ks?  L.g: Knochenhart


----------



## Prinzchen (3. Februar 2011)

Mal was für die unter 30 jährigen 

Web 2.0 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mauers-Baikschopp/189793691045155


----------



## TKS (3. Februar 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Mal was für die unter 30 jährigen
> 
> Web 2.0
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mauers-Baikschopp/189793691045155



Habe kein Account da... bin aber auch schon über 30 

Ist der Hutsche im Trainingslager? 14 Grad - nicht schlecht...


----------



## flado (3. Februar 2011)

ja hutsche lässt es sich in portugal glaube gutgehen....
der macht richtig was für unser punktekonto....
das wetter hier macht einfach nur krank...jetzt wird es zwar wärmer am wochenende
aber dann kommt wieder der assi wind....macht auch keinen spaß...
mal sehen ob ich meinen trainingsrückstand irgendwann mal wieder aufhole...
na ja wird schon....


----------



## TKS (4. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ja hutsche lässt es sich in portugal glaube gutgehen....
> der macht richtig was für unser punktekonto....
> das wetter hier macht einfach nur krank...jetzt wird es zwar wärmer am wochenende
> aber dann kommt wieder der assi wind....macht auch keinen spaß...
> ...



Jetzt gleich um 7 Uhr 2,5h durchs Fuldatal. Danach geht's nach FFM zur Arbeit. 

Wenn Du Lust hast gerne  Wetter war doch schon immer so hier rund um Kassel.


----------



## Prinzchen (4. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ja hutsche lässt es sich in portugal glaube gutgehen....
> der macht richtig was für unser punktekonto....
> das wetter hier macht einfach nur krank...jetzt wird es zwar wärmer am wochenende
> aber dann kommt wieder der assi wind....macht auch keinen spaß...
> ...



Ich find Gegenwind super, besserer Trainingseffekt


----------



## TKS (4. Februar 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Ich find Gegenwind super, besserer Trainingseffekt



War aber schon echt assi gerade der Wind...


----------



## Prinzchen (4. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> War aber schon echt assi gerade der Wind...



Dagegen gibts den Gruber... 

Nicht vergessen, Sonntag ist


----------



## flado (6. Februar 2011)

man..man nicht schlecht,auf der bike-expo waren ja sogar fachmänner aus haiti...
solltet ihr vielleicht bei den rennen anziehen,wenn nicht mit guten zeiten,dann wenigstens mit coolen sachen auffallen....grins..grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (6. Februar 2011)

Gibts Bilder im Gesichtsbuch? Sorry, hat heute leider nicht geklappt...


----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2011)

Moin, war ja mal wieder in KS, hab mit den Burschen aber nur Thekensport betrieben, dafür war heute mal "richtig" Sport angesagt:




.....erst noch Hochnebel.....




....dann Sonne satt und gute Aussichten.....


----------



## TKS (6. Februar 2011)

Schön da, aber leider auch kein Schnee mehr...

In FFM ist auch schon der Frühling im Kommen, dann dauert das bei uns noch etwa 3 Wochen.


----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2011)

Freu dich nicht zu früh, der Winter kommt bestimmt nochmal.....(hoffentlich aber nur da hinten und nicht hier vor der Haustür)


Hab übrigends jetzt doch deinen Motor mit anderer Hülle gekauft


----------



## TKS (6. Februar 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht zu früh, der Winter kommt bestimmt nochmal.....(hoffentlich aber nur da hinten und nicht hier vor der Haustür)
> 
> 
> Hab übrigends jetzt doch deinen Motor mit anderer Hülle gekauft



... Also nen Golv gädieiiiii. Gute Wahl! Bin grade am Wochenende 400 km auf der BAB gefahren. Die ersten 200 hin mit nem 145er Schnitt und zurück dann nur noch ein 135er Schnitt weil sich die Mitfahrer übers Kurvenschneiden in den Kasseler Bergen beschwert hatten ;-) 

Über den Verbrauch reden wir jetzt besser nicht... Aber der 55l-Tank hätte für die 400 km haargenau ausgreicht


----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2011)

Jooaahh, der Verbrauch is jetzt eben nicht wie mitm Polo Diesel, dafür können sich die ganzen grauen Herren mit ihren V8 SUV`s oder Oberklasse Schlitten mal so richtig warm anziehen, bin die 550km von KS nach Hause mit `nem 130er Schnitt und flockigen 10l/100km gefahren, geht in Ordnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (6. Februar 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Jooaahh, der Verbrauch is jetzt eben nicht wie mitm Polo Diesel, dafür können sich die ganzen grauen Herren mit ihren V8 SUV`s oder Oberklasse Schlitten mal so richtig warm anziehen, bin die 550km von KS nach Hause mit `nem 130er Schnitt und flockigen 10l/100km gefahren, geht in Ordnung...



10l sind realistisch wenn man nicht ständig mit Kickdown voll bis über die Maximaldrehzahl hinaus auf 7200 Touren beschleunigt ;-)  Einfach schnell laufen lassen ist besser. Bei mir sind's aber 10 Liter Super Plus. Mit Super habe ich immer toral verrußte Endrohre und eine verzögerte Leistungsabgabe. Aber steht ja auch "mind. Roz 95" drauf.


----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2011)

ok, fahr im Moment noch (normales) Super, werde die nächste Tankfüllung aber auch mal Super Plus reinmachen, Russ hatte ich bisher keinen an den Endrohren.


----------



## Prydz (7. Februar 2011)

Wegen euch sterben die Eisbären aus!


----------



## TKS (7. Februar 2011)

Prydz schrieb:


> Wegen euch sterben die Eisbären aus!



... Und alle können in Zukunft im Winter mit kurzen Sachen Radfahren...


----------



## daniel77 (7. Februar 2011)

Prydz schrieb:


> Wegen euch sterben die Eisbären aus!



Ich bin Vegetarier, bei dem (mehr) CO2 Ausstoss den Fleischfresser verursachen könnte ich Hummer fahren.....


> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,470825,00.html


----------



## hutsche (7. Februar 2011)

Das CO2 stoßen doch die Tiere aus. Und die esse ich. Also tue ich etwas AKTIV für die Umwelt!


----------



## TKS (7. Februar 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Das CO2 stoßen doch die Tiere aus. Und die esse ich. Also tue ich etwas AKTIV für die Umwelt!



*rofl*


----------



## Prydz (7. Februar 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Das CO2 stoßen doch die Tiere aus. Und die esse ich. Also tue ich etwas AKTIV für die Umwelt!


----------



## bergroff (7. Februar 2011)

Prydz schrieb:


> Wegen euch sterben die Eisbären aus!


Da beweg ich doch glatt turbogetriebene 720 km für satte 3 1/2 Stunden Trails und ess dabei Fleisch- und Gemüseberge beim Familienfeiern on tour zwischen freeridern und bemosten Felsklippen hoch über der Mosel als Vorgeschmack fürs Moselhöhenbiking mit Almabtrieb am 1. Oktoberwochenende


----------



## El Butre (8. Februar 2011)

Irgend ein User hier im Forum hatte mal geschrieben das es die verdammte Pflicht eines jeden Mountainbikers ist, mindestens einmal im Leben einen Harvester in die Luft zu sprengen.Heute hatte ich das Bedürfnis!!  Ein -ehemaliger-Singltrail am Ahlberg im Reinhardswald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (8. Februar 2011)

Ich komme auch grade ausm Wald. Viele Wege total im A... Forstwirtschaft halt. 

Und jetzt outen: Wer benutzt neues weißes Papier statt recyceltem (wofür auch immer ;-)) und wer hat einen Kamin oder ne Pelletheizung? Leute mit Wurzelholz im Luxusschlitten fallen raus, das wird ja am Amazonas abgeholzt. Also nicht so schlimm.


----------



## bergsprint (8. Februar 2011)

wenn der holzpreis niedrig ist macht der hessenforst masse.
sobald die spuren hart sind eignen sie sich doch gut zum federgabel einstellen.
auf der strasse ist es im moment eh sonniger


----------



## TKS (8. Februar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wenn der holzpreis niedrig ist macht der hessenforst masse.
> sobald die spuren hart sind eignen sie sich doch gut zum federgabel einstellen.
> auf der strasse ist es im moment eh sonniger



war heute mal der erste Einsatz fürs MTB seit September. Schnell ein neues Schaltauge dran, Kriechöl auf die Federgabel und Schaltung endlich mal eingestellt. Hat Spaß gemacht, im Schatten wars aber echt frostig


----------



## Prinzchen (9. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich komme auch grade ausm Wald. Viele Wege total im A... Forstwirtschaft halt.
> 
> Und jetzt outen: Wer benutzt neues weißes Papier statt recyceltem (wofür auch immer ;-)) und wer hat einen Kamin oder ne Pelletheizung? Leute mit Wurzelholz im Luxusschlitten fallen raus, das wird ja am Amazonas abgeholzt. Also nicht so schlimm.



Puh, Glück gehabt 

Der pseudo Hessenforst vergibt die Aufträge ja jetzt an den billichste von jwd (Geiz ist Geil) und darf danach die Wege auf Kosten der Volkswirtschaft wiederhersteller, die hams drauf...


----------



## TKS (9. Februar 2011)

Da bekomme ich doch grade eine Mail von einem Hotel auf den Bahamas:

Mal zum träumen....

Die zwei Palmen würden die Söldner des Hessenforsts vermutlich auch noch mit dem Harvester schreddern.


----------



## bergroff (9. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Da bekomme ich doch grade eine Mail von einem Hotel auf den Bahamas:
> 
> Mal zum träumen....
> 
> Ahh, links, der Anfang einer northshore-sektion und hinten rechts der Sandkasten, frag mal Helmut, der kennt sich aus: Kilometer um Kilometer durch den Sand, das gibt pralle Oberschenkel, der down-hill-Hügel wird noch aufgespült, oder? Und, den blauen Himmel haben wir doch auch schon fast so, nur der mobile Heizstrahler muß auf den Gepäckträger


----------



## Bergabraser (9. Februar 2011)

Der Forst sagt: Wir müssen hier schlagen, sonst geht der Wald kaputt.
Der Jäger sagt: Wir müssen hier jagen, sonst geht der Wald kaputt.
Aber: Sowohl Förster wie Jäger, gehen durch Nistplätze und Sterbebetten der Tiere, stören Tiere, die sie nicht sehen und machen platt, was in den Weg kommt (gut, Jäger weniger).

'Ne Strecke, die nach Mensch riecht, ist für die Tiere ok. Aber wenn so ein Harvester quer durch -und die pflügen ja echt 2m breit und einen halben Meter tief- geht, dann ist mit Sicherheit alles rundum verstört. "Off-Trail" ist vor dem Gesichtspunkt genauso daneben, aber auf einem 30cm breiten Band wiederholt fahren? Nicht annähernd so schlimm. Zumal die abgesteckt sind und Rückzugsräume bleiben. So lange nicht stärker vernetzt wird.
Aber nicht erwischen lassen, das ist schließlich gesetzlich verboten.

ps. Schaut mal hier, falls es neu ist (bin selbst ja "neu", kann 's daher nicht einordnen): www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=439048

Wie kann ich eigentlich den Link auf ein Wort legen? Z.B. auf HIER?

Gruß


----------



## OPM (9. Februar 2011)

Bilder vom vorletzten Samstag.


----------



## El Butre (10. Februar 2011)

sehr schönes und sehr stimmungsvolles Foto! Klasse! 
versuch doch hiermal Dein Glück

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/panorama-lokal/schoensten-leserfotos-monats-februar-fs-1105620.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (12. Februar 2011)

morgen rennradfahren fällt wohl aus.wurd heute mittag doch etwas entschleunigt .hat jemand vorschläge für morgen ?


----------



## TKS (12. Februar 2011)

Morgen um acht ab mit dem RR nach Bad Karlshafen und zurück. Dann noch ne Runde dran hängen damit es um die 6 Stunden werden. Der Schnee ist dich morgen schon wieder weggetaut. Schade dass es heute zum Skilanglauf nicht gereicht hat.  So sind aus den drei Stunden Rennrad eine Stunde laufen geworden


----------



## flado (12. Februar 2011)

viel spaß jungs...aber bei dem wetter lege ich mich lieber auf das sofa...
ich warte schön bis es wärmer wird die ******* da draußen mache ich nicht mit...
das macht keinen spaß...


----------



## Prinzchen (12. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Morgen um acht ab mit dem RR nach Bad Karlshafen und zurück. Dann noch ne Runde dran hängen damit es um die 6 Stunden werden. Der Schnee ist dich morgen schon wieder weggetaut. Schade dass es heute zum Skilanglauf nicht gereicht hat.  So sind aus den drei Stunden Rennrad eine Stunde laufen geworden



Da bin ich dabei, wenn nicht so getrödelt wird


----------



## TKS (12. Februar 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei, wenn nicht so getrödelt wird




Prima!!! Dann können wir schön schwätzen und den Lenkradfesthaltern winken. Bin morgen um kurz vor / nach acht bei Dir. Alternativ fahren wir bei zuviel Schnee mit den Autos ein Rennen auf der Landstraße. Ich gehe gleich nochmal die 1,70-100 Oktan-Soße bei Shell tanken.


----------



## TKS (12. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> viel spaß jungs...aber bei dem wetter lege ich mich lieber auf das sofa...
> ich warte schön bis es wärmer wird die ******* da draußen mache ich nicht mit...
> das macht keinen spaß...



Wechei, Sitzpinkler, am-Montag-Blumen-Käufer,... *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (12. Februar 2011)

Korrektur: 9 Uhr, 5 Stunden Grundlage (locker) einmal Bad Karlshafen durchs Flusstal hin und zurück  Mitfahren nur mit Schutzblech bis auf den Boden. ;-)


----------



## bergroff (12. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> We*i*chei*er*, Sitzpinkler, am-Montag-Blumen-Käufer,... *grins*



Mit schönen Grüßen vom tief verschneiten Bilstein, wir, @Dr. Knochenhart und Co., haben denn mal im Tiefschnee gespurt......


----------



## hutsche (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

von mir ein paar EindrÃ¼cke aus dem Trainingslager an der Algarve. Bisher das beste Wetter der letzten Jahre gehabt, morgen und Ã¼bermorgen steht wohl etwas Regen an, aber am Dienstag gehts auch schon nach Hause.


























Wer es sich fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste Jahr Ã¼berlegen sollte: Sehr gÃ¼nstig das ganze (2 Wochen komplett <500â¬ machbar, stabileres Wetter als z.B. Malle um diese Zeit.


----------



## flado (13. Februar 2011)

also nächstes jahr werde ich auf jeden fall ein trainigslager mitmachen,da kann kommen was will...diese ******* hier mache ich nicht mehr mit...bin jetzt schon am sparen dafür...


----------



## daniel77 (13. Februar 2011)

Mann Hans, da werd ich ja ganz neidisch. Obwohl es heute mit 14°C und Sonne recht frühligshaft war wird für `ne Formkante wohl nicht reichen....


----------



## hutsche (13. Februar 2011)

Hab mich mittlerweile schon daran gewöhnt, in den Süden zu fahren/fliegen, wenn es in Deutschland am miesesten ist. Im Sommer ist es in der Heimat auch schön. Da brauche ich nicht mehr wohin zu fliegen.
In diesem Sinne: In 3 Wochen gehts noch mal nach Malle. Und das alles natürlich nur für das WP Team!


----------



## TKS (14. Februar 2011)

... da lob ich mir doch 5 Stunden bei 1 Grad plus und Regen mit Nebel. Alle Klamooten komplett durchnässt und kalte Mauken. Dafür wars im Fuldatal /Wesertal komplett WINDSTILL  - wann hats denn sowas mal gegeben...


----------



## flado (15. Februar 2011)

junge..junge..junge du willst es aber wissen dieses jahr...habe als überlegt bei diesem scheiß wetter ob ihr wirklich gefahren seid...aber so wie es aussieht habt ihr es wirklich getan bei so einem wetter..hut ab,aber das habe ich nicht drauf...will nur hoffen das ich bei den ersten rennen trotzdem dein hinterrad halten kann...werde aber sicherhaltshalber trotzdem ein lasso mitnehmen,damit wenn ich abreißen lassen muß dich immer wieder einfangen kann...grins...


----------



## flado (15. Februar 2011)

danke für die tollen bilder hutsche...ganz toll...sage dir nur eins nächstes jahr bin ich dabei...jetzt wird gespart...


----------



## TKS (15. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> danke für die tollen bilder hutsche...ganz toll...sage dir nur eins nächstes jahr bin ich dabei...jetzt wird gespart...



... und was ist mit der Alptrans?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (16. Februar 2011)

spare ich gleich mit...behalten wir auch im auge....


----------



## flado (16. Februar 2011)

tks wie sieht denn deine rennplanung aus?wollte am 19.03 in thüringen fahren..
possenlauf-sondershausen,wenn du nix besseres vor hasst kommste mit...sind im moment zu zweit...46km runde...


----------



## flado (16. Februar 2011)

muss mir dieses jahr die power über mehr rennen holen,sonst gibt das nix mit mir dieses jahr,komme irgendwie nicht richtig in die gänge...naja am 26.02 gehts erst einmal zum hamster-rennen...12 stunden grundlage...grins...


----------



## TKS (16. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> tks wie sieht denn deine rennplanung aus?wollte am 19.03 in thüringen fahren..
> possenlauf-sondershausen,wenn du nix besseres vor hasst kommste mit...sind im moment zu zweit...46km runde...



Am 19. muss ich arbeiten. Aber am 27.03. ist ein CC in Wieseck bei Giessen (Hessencup). Das wird der Einstieg. Falls Du Lust hast könne wie da hin kacheln.


----------



## flado (16. Februar 2011)

ja werde ich mir mal überlegen...ist zwar nicht mein ding,aber ein bisschen fahrtechnik
schadet mir glaube ich nicht...wenn die bedingungen einigermaßen sind bin ich bestimmt dabei...


----------



## hutsche (16. Februar 2011)

Wieseck fällt aus wegen is nich. 

TKS, hast du dieses Jahr ne Lizenz? 
Ansonsten und/oder auch @ Flado: 20.03. ist Köln-Schuld-Frechen (Straßenrennen 144km). Wenn ich frei habe, gehts da hin. 

Ich erinnere auch pflichtgemäß an Sundern am 30.04. Die letzten Startplätze dürften diese Tage weggehen, dann ist das Gejammer wieder groß. Habe mich mal angemeldet, aber weiß nicht, ob ich fahren kann. Dann würde ich den Startplatz auch abtreten.


----------



## hutsche (16. Februar 2011)

Übrigens zu Wieseck: Das fände ja auf ner Kieshalde statt und führt in Teilen über die lehmigen Ränder. Bei Nässe wie in der Jahreszeit üblich ist da schon evtl schon nach der ersten Runde Ende mit Schalten.


----------



## flado (16. Februar 2011)

danke für die info hutsche...wieseck hat sich also erledigt für mich...
straßenrennen würde ich sofort mitkommen wenn du mir ein renner zu verfügung stellst...
was sundern angeht ehe nicht werde ich im kurz urlaub wahrscheinlich sein...


----------



## hutsche (16. Februar 2011)

RR kannst haben, aber vielleicht hast du ja bis dahin auch einen eigenen. 

Das sind ja ganz neue Töne: Die Bereitschaft zu XC und Straßenrennen, sehr löblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (16. Februar 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Wieseck fällt aus wegen is nich.
> 
> TKS, hast du dieses Jahr ne Lizenz?
> Ansonsten und/oder auch @ Flado: 20.03. ist Köln-Schuld-Frechen (Straßenrennen 144km). Wenn ich frei habe, gehts da hin.
> ...



Bei 3 Grad und Windkante mit Hagel - herrlich


----------



## TKS (16. Februar 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Bei 3 Grad und Windkante mit Hagel - herrlich



...So wie am Sonntag oder wie gestern auf dem Essigberg inkl. dichtem Nebel.  Irgendwann hat man sich aber so stumpf gefahren dass man gar nix mehr merkt. 4x da hoch mit abgefahrenen Ritzeln aufm Crosser (alles noch ooooginol) war der totale Spaß. Ein bisschen bescheuert muss man schon sein um Radsport zu betreiben...

P.S.: Bin immer noch nicht krank-seltsam. Dabei tu ich doch echt alles dafür


----------



## hutsche (16. Februar 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Bei 3 Grad und Windkante mit Hagel - herrlich



Sonne ist eh doof, werde ich dann genug gehabt haben. Man bekommt Sonnenbrand, die Autos heizen sich auf und das Eis am Stiel schmilzt schneller. Dann lieber Hagel.


----------



## TKS (16. Februar 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> TKS, hast du dieses Jahr ne Lizenz?
> Ansonsten und/oder auch @ Flado: 20.03. ist Köln-Schuld-Frechen (Straßenrennen 144km). Wenn ich frei habe, gehts da hin.
> 
> Ich erinnere auch pflichtgemäß an Sundern am 30.04. Die letzten Startplätze dürften diese Tage weggehen, dann ist das Gejammer wieder groß. Habe mich mal angemeldet, aber weiß nicht, ob ich fahren kann. Dann würde ich den Startplatz auch abtreten.



Sundern ist jetzt gemeldet, danke für den Hinweis ich hätte es wieder vergessen.

Lizenz.... erst mal den Test nächste Woche abwarten, allerdings wirds danach eng noch schnell ne Lizenz zu bekommen. Trainingslager ist dieses Jahr wie bisher jedes Jahr nicht. Urlaub gibts nur ohne Rad und mit der Liebsten, dafür treibe ich mich dann Sonntags immer auf den Rennen rum. Mit der Abmachung kann ich leben.


----------



## OPM (19. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ...So wie am Sonntag oder wie gestern auf dem Essigberg inkl. dichtem Nebel.



Die Rauhreif Optik vom gefrorenen Nebel ist aber ganz nett anzusehen.


----------



## onkel_c (21. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> P.S.: Bin immer noch nicht krank-seltsam. Dabei tu ich doch echt alles dafür



komm mal bei uns zum kaffee vorbei, wir können da helfen... kannst aber auch mit christiane mal in der schule knuddeln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> komm mal bei uns zum kaffee vorbei, wir können da helfen... kannst aber auch mit christiane mal in der schule knuddeln .



... ooch, gestern war das Buff am Hals mal für 2 Stunden hochgerutscht; ich hab mich noch gewundert, warum der Hals immer kratziger wurde 

Der Christian (Student) ausm Laden ist sogar ohne Mütze gefahren 

nenene, viiiiel zu kalt mal wieder


----------



## flado (21. Februar 2011)

ich frage mich wie man 5 stunden bei diesen temperaturen fahren kann...ihr seid echt verrückt....nach einer stunde habe ich mich erst einmal eine stunde aufgewärmt und dann gings aber ganz schnell nach hause....


----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ich frage mich wie man 5 stunden bei diesen temperaturen fahren kann...ihr seid echt verrückt....nach einer stunde habe ich mich erst einmal eine stunde aufgewärmt und dann gings aber ganz schnell nach hause....



Bekloppt muss man sein! Aber damit kennen sich wohl alle hier im Forum aus. ;-) Die einen geben Unsummen für leichte Teile aus - die anderen frieren sich den Allerwertesten bei -3 Grad und 100 von 150 km Gegenwind den Allerwertesten ab  Und manche machen Beides. Die neuen Flaschenhalter bringen mindestens 5 Gramm. Und sie sind weiß. Ihr könnt Euch jetzt alle mal gaaanz warm anziehen wenn ich damit im Kellerwald aufkreuze.


----------



## flado (21. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Bekloppt muss man sein! Aber damit kennen sich wohl alle hier im Forum aus. ;-) Die einen geben Unsummen für leichte Teile aus - die anderen frieren sich den Allerwertesten bei -3 Grad und 100 von 150 km Gegenwind den Allerwertesten ab  Und manche machen Beides. Die neuen Flaschenhalter bringen mindestens 5 Gramm. Und sie sind weiß. Ihr könnt Euch jetzt alle mal gaaanz warm anziehen wenn ich damit im Kellerwald aufkreuze.


 
dieses jahr müssen wir ja die 80 km fahren....wegen nordhessencup wertung...das wird aber hart...


----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> dieses jahr müssen wir ja die 80 km fahren....wegen nordhessencup wertung...das wird aber hart...



so ne Koggä... Dann halt keine Cupwertung oder ist das Preisgeld so toll? Ich will nach eineinhalb Stunden da ein Bier, ne Rennwurst und drei Stück Kuchen haben.


----------



## onkel_c (22. Februar 2011)

bringt da mal nix durcheinander. der cup heißt uniso mtb nordhessencup und betrifft ALLE DISTANZEN.

Es gibt lediglich für die Kaffemühlenfraktion eine separate Wertung:
'Zusätzlich gibt es bei allen drei Rennen in der mittleren Runde für Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 Fahrer/innen die "SPEEDHUB-CHAMPION" Wertung. Es werden jeweils die drei schnellsten Damen, Herren und Senioren in der "SPEEDHUB-CHAMPION" Wertung mit einem zusätzlichen Preisgeld belohnt.'


----------



## hutsche (22. Februar 2011)

Man muss sich aber trotzdem für die Gesamtwertung ex ante klar sein
(Auszug Ausschreibung):

3. Gesamtwertung

3.1 Eine Gesamtwertung für den SKS-Rohloff MTB-Nordhessen-Cup wird für die Kurzstrecken (Kellerwald: 40 KM, Bilstein: 26 KM, Zierenberg: 37 KM), Mittelstrecken (Kellerwald: 80 KM, Bilstein: 53 KM, Zierenberg: 53 KM) und Langstrecken (Kellerwald: 120 KM, Bilstein: 106 KM, Zierenberg: 106 KM) der jeweils einzelnen Rennen durchgeführt.


----------



## hutsche (22. Februar 2011)

Ach ja, hier entscheidet sich hoffentlich keiner für die Mädchendistanzen!


----------



## onkel_c (22. Februar 2011)

ja klar, das ist ja bei allen serien so, dass man sich, will man in die gesamtwertung kommen, für eine kategorie entscheiden muss, und nicht wild hin-und herwechselt ...

ich gehe nicht davon aus, alle drei rennen zu bestreiten, da falsche disziplin. aber wenn, dann nur KURZ und SCHNELL. wobei schnell relativ ist, da ich von verletzung zu krankheit, ... eile. langsam reicht es.


----------



## TKS (22. Februar 2011)

Dann bin ich für den Cup schonmal raus. 80 km im Kellerwald sind mir zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (22. Februar 2011)

richtig hutsche,deswegen nämlich 80km beim kellerwald...wollen ja nicht beim bilstein 26km oder zierenberg 37km fahren...oder oncel c!!!!


----------



## flado (22. Februar 2011)

tks mach kein scheiß,brauche ein gutes hinterrad was ich vielleicht halten kann...
also lass uns die 80 mal in angriff nehmen..nach dem rennen geht das bier und der kuchen dan auch auf mein konto...hutsche du bist mir zu schnell...


----------



## Prinzchen (22. Februar 2011)

Viel Spass beim Training, ich bau mir lieber sowas...







Gewicht unter 8kg  leider nur mit Barends ODER Flaschenhalter...


----------



## TKS (22. Februar 2011)

Prinzchen, echt geiles Teil!!!! 

Kannst Du mir ja mal für ein bisschen Techniktraining in der Abfahrt leihen :-D Das wird dann der ultimative Haltbarkeitstest (also wie immer...)

Mein S Works geht einfach nicht unter 10 Kilo. Dafür geht der Rahmen schon in die 6. Saison.


----------



## flado (22. Februar 2011)

ja nicht schlecht...ich werde morgen zum borni fahren und mal schnell zwei bike´s kaufen..mtb ca. 2000 und ein renner 1600 etwa...aber nur weil man ja sonst keine teuren hobbys hat..man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## onkel_c (23. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> richtig hutsche,deswegen nämlich 80km beim kellerwald...wollen ja nicht beim bilstein 26km oder zierenberg 37km fahren...oder oncel c!!!!



DOCH. wie gesagt, für mich eh die falsche disziplin. ich finde aber 26km in einer stunde am bilstein ganz passabel. diese langtreterei ist mir einfach zu fad!


----------



## onkel_c (23. Februar 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> DOCH. wie gesagt, für mich eh die falsche disziplin. ich finde aber 26km in einer stunde am bilstein ganz passabel. diese langtreterei ist mir einfach zu fad!



und was mich bewegen könnte beim kellerwald auf den 37km anzutreten weiß ich auch nicht so recht. villt. wenn es noch eine 'hollandradketegorie' gäbe... technisch betrachtet ist dat dingen ja sowas von langweilg. da lohnt die bergauffahrerei ja noch nichtmal ...


----------



## TKS (23. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ja nicht schlecht...ich werde morgen zum borni fahren und mal schnell zwei bike´s kaufen..mtb ca. 2000 und ein renner 1600 etwa...aber nur weil man ja sonst keine teuren hobbys hat..man gönnt sich ja sonst nix



Hast Du nicht noch das Plasteding aus dem letztem Jahr?


----------



## flado (23. Februar 2011)

na klar habe ich das ding auch noch...aber zwei sind doch besser oder??
und bevor ich jetzt einen renner für 3000 euro kaufe hole ich mir doch lieber
ein mtb für 2000 und ein rr für etwa 1500 das reicht mir für die 2-3 rennen die vielleicht fahre...MTB ist wichtiger und ich weiß ja auch nicht wie lange der rahmen noch hält...hat ja schon eine op hinter sich wie du weißt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (23. Februar 2011)

@Flado: Wenn du lieber O.Nine fahren willst meld dich mal...


----------



## hutsche (23. Februar 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> falsche disziplin. aber wenn, dann nur KURZ und SCHNELL. wobei schnell relativ ist, da ich von verletzung zu krankheit, ... eile. langsam reicht es.



Dann müsstest du eigentlich Straßenrennen, speziell Kriterien fahren. Das wäre imho das beste Training für deine Rennen, weil du doch kurze und harte Antritte trainieren musst.

Da sind längere Einheiten eher kontraproduktiv, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## hutsche (23. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ein mtb für 2000 und ein rr für etwa 1500 das reicht mir für die 2-3 rennen die vielleicht fahre...MTB ist wichtiger und ich weiß ja auch nicht wie lange der rahmen noch hält...hat ja schon eine op hinter sich wie du weißt..



Das MTB aber bitte mit 2*10 Antrieb, XTR oder Sram! Sparen kannste bei den Laufräder und Anbauteilen; da hast du ja top Sachen und die baust du vom alten einfach um.

Aber ich würde bei einer Neuanschaffung eher ein 29" nehmen, ist für die Marathons und gerade bei deiner Fahrtechnik deutlich sinnvoller. Könntest da echt mal zum Helmut fahren.


----------



## onkel_c (24. Februar 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du eigentlich Straßenrennen, speziell Kriterien fahren. Das wäre imho das beste Training für deine Rennen, weil du doch kurze und harte Antritte trainieren musst.
> 
> Da sind längere Einheiten eher kontraproduktiv, sehe ich auch so.



korrekt. aber versuch das mal alles mit arbeit, familie mit kind und sonstigem freizeitstress noch unter einen hut zu bekommen. 'früher' zu zeiten 'rund um die messehalle' bin ich ab und an mal mitgerollert. aber jetzt immer nach bananental eiern ist mir zu aufwändig.

und die bmx piste in ahnatal kommt für mich 15 jahre zu spät, leider. aber ich freue mich für alle anderen, die davon profitieren werden. 

ich werde eh nur noch dieses jahr den ixs cup vollständig bestreiten, und vllt. nächste jahr noch das ein oder andere rennen mitnehmen. dann reicht es. die letzten jahre haben zu viel substanz gekostet. zweimal ein kompletter neuaufbau in nicht einmal 4 jahren ist mit mitte 40 kein pappenstil und kostet enorm kraft und energie.

irgendwie gibt es noch andere dinge im leben . das problem ist nur immer, wenn ich erst mal wieder auf dem hobel bergab geschreddert bin, ...


----------



## bergsprint (24. Februar 2011)

29" hää ?
beim trekkingrad mit funktionierender federgabel sollten der son dynamo ,die schutzbleche ,gepäckträger und ortliebtaschen aber nicht vergessen werden


----------



## TKS (24. Februar 2011)

Ist doch wie bei den Fullys seinerzeit: 'Braucht man alles nicht' - bis einem dann immer mehr Fullyfahrer bergab um die Ohren gefahren sind. War bei den Federgabeln auch so und bei den 29ern wird es bei technisch anspruchslosen Marathons nicht anders sein. OK, fährt sich echt übel so ein 29er und sieht noch schlechter aus, aber wenn es schneller macht warum nicht?  Und in Zukunft wird es wohl doch mehr als nur 2 Reifen zur Auswahl geben.

Der Flado hat dann aber einen Laufradsatz übrig - spekuliert da der Hutsche drauf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (24. Februar 2011)

so jungs eben mein bike wieder zusammengeschraubt,werde diese saison nochmal 9 fach fahren,habe ja schließlich alles letztes jahr erneuert....renner hole ich nächste woche freitag beim remko ab und mit dem mtb warte ich jetzt noch soll ja wieder ein neuer rahmen kommen,wennder da ist und er gefällt mir schlage ich dann nochmal zu,aber dann natürlich 10 fach und umsteigen auf sram...

so morgen nach rohdenburg und die startnummer abholen...eine stunde den kurs abfahren und samstag irgendwie die 12 stunden und 1000 runden ohne drehwurm
überstehen...


----------



## TKS (24. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> so jungs eben mein bike wieder zusammengeschraubt,werde diese saison nochmal 9 fach fahren,habe ja schließlich alles letztes jahr erneuert....renner hole ich nächste woche freitag beim remko ab und mit dem mtb warte ich jetzt noch soll ja wieder ein neuer rahmen kommen,wennder da ist und er gefällt mir schlage ich dann nochmal zu,aber dann natürlich 10 fach und umsteigen auf sram...
> 
> so morgen nach rohdenburg und die startnummer abholen...eine stunde den kurs abfahren und samstag irgendwie die 12 stunden und 1000 runden ohne drehwurm
> überstehen...



Dann viel Spaß in der Hamstermühle 

Ich fahre mein S-Works auch noch diese Saison mit der guten alten X0 3*9 fach. Nur gibt es leider keine Gummis mehr für die X0 Drehschalter; also muss ich mir neue dranschrauben nur weil die Gummis runtergewetzt sind (blöd wenns nass ist). Hat noch wer einzelne Gummis? Ich brauche vor allem einen für links, einen für rechts kann ich mir besorgen.


----------



## flado (24. Februar 2011)

ach so hutsche....29 kommt nicht in frage finde ich auch hässlich die dinger...
fahrtechnisch wird mir keiner mehr was vormachen,bin ein singletrailabfahrtsmonster geworden....bergab werdet ihr nur noch mein hinterrad sehen...jetzt kann ich nämlich berghoch mal ein bissl lockerer machen und kraft sparen....grins


----------



## flado (24. Februar 2011)

danke tks werde ich hoffentlich haben...gummis habe ich keine...


----------



## TKS (24. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> bin ein singletrailabfahrtsmonster geworden



Du Ärmster; was sagt Deine Frau dazu?


----------



## flado (24. Februar 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> @Flado: Wenn du lieber O.Nine fahren willst meld dich mal...


 mit dem mtb warte ich ja jetzt noch,werde dann aber mal auf dich zukommen...sehen uns ja bei den rennen und können dann schon mal drüber quatschen...bis denne...


----------



## TKS (24. Februar 2011)

Unsere neue Nationalhymne...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymCIW2JohHU"]YouTube        - DIE KASSELER SCHLACKEN - Ahle Wurscht. (Musikvideo)[/nomedia]


----------



## flado (24. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Du Ärmster; was sagt Deine Frau dazu?


 die sagt gar nix mehr...schüttelt nur noch mit dem kopf,oder sagt wie bekloppt muss man mit 41zig sein...


----------



## bergsprint (25. Februar 2011)

@tks
ich wollte doch nur darüber lachen das man dem kunde ein fahrrad mit 28" laufrädern als 29"fahrrad verkauft.ist aber schön das es jetzt dicke profilreifen fürs trekkingrad gibt (54-622)


----------



## TKS (25. Februar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @tks
> ich wollte doch nur darüber lachen das man dem kunde ein fahrrad mit 28" laufrädern als 29"fahrrad verkauft.ist aber schön das es jetzt dicke profilreifen fürs trekkingrad gibt (54-622)



Weiß ich doch ;-) Nordic Walking wurde doch auch nur so gepusht von Nike usw. damit die wieder ein Paar extra dafür designte Schuhe verkaufen können. Dat geit nit mit Dschoggingschuun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (25. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> die sagt gar nix mehr...schüttelt nur noch mit dem kopf,oder sagt wie bekloppt muss man mit 41zig sein...



die wird sich noch mehr wundern; nämlich wenn du auf die 50zig zugehst, wetten? ich weiß wovon ich rede .... ich habe jedes jahr obendrein den donnerhall meiner mom im gehörgang: junge wirst du denn nie erwachsen  ...


----------



## onkel_c (25. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch ;-) Nordic Walking wurde doch auch nur so gepusht von Nike usw. damit die wieder ein Paar extra dafür designte Schuhe verkaufen können. Dat geit nit mit Dschoggingschuun...



nö dat geht mit jah nischt ... und sieht auch noch super affig aus. kaffeklatsch zu fuß


----------



## TKS (26. Februar 2011)

Wer hat Lust nachher mäßig - halb Vollgas 3,5 Stunden mit dem MTB durch den Wald zu düsen? ca. ab 12 Uhr. Es geht in den Habichtswald und auf den Dörnberg. Treffpunkt Harleshausen, am Besten an der Hessenschanze (kennt ja jeder).

Ich habe das S-Works auch extra für Euch mit dem sündhaft teuren Motorex-Zeug ('Carbon-Tested'  ) gewaschen; sieht jetzt aus wie - na ja, 6 Jahre Renneinsatz und immer schön nur mit dem Finger und Lappen den Dreck abgekratzt...


----------



## flado (27. Februar 2011)

ich nicht!!!bin platt,bin ja gestern die 12 stunden in rohdenburg gefahren,ganz harte nummer.....230 runden..230km..5900hm...voll krank und dann wegen einer runde platz 3 verfehlt..naja war aber endlich mal wieder eine gute trainingseinheit für mich...
sowas kann man auch nur einmal im jahr machen...


----------



## bergsprint (27. Februar 2011)

@flado
und ist dein hintern so rohd wie beim pavian


----------



## flado (28. Februar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @flado
> und ist dein hintern so rohd wie beim pavian


 ja war er ,aber heute geht´s wieder


----------



## hutsche (28. Februar 2011)

Respekt für die Leistung! Mach jetzt auf jeden Fall ne Woche ganz locker. Aber du hast wahrscheinlich eh keine große Lust zu fahren.


----------



## bergsprint (28. Februar 2011)

so jungs ,es ist wieder hell genug fürs training vor der arbeit.es geht einfach um die karlsaue.auedamm,stadion,menzel/landaustrasse,orangerie.6 km pro runde.man braucht sich keine sorgen ums wetter bzw defekt machen weil man mitten in der stadt ist.bei interesse einfach melden oder entgegen kommen.werde wohl morgen ab 7.30 unterwegs sein(je nach aufstehen)


----------



## flado (28. Februar 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Respekt für die Leistung! Mach jetzt auf jeden Fall ne Woche ganz locker. Aber du hast wahrscheinlich eh keine große Lust zu fahren.


 hi..da hasste recht,war ne harte geschichte..werde jetzt erst mal in die therme gehen danach werde ich mich mal auf mein bike schmeißen und locker eine runde treten..dann an die maloche...am wochenende können wir ja mal ne lockere runde drehen wenn es klappt..
bis denne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (28. Februar 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> so jungs ,es ist wieder hell genug fürs training vor der arbeit.es geht einfach um die karlsaue.auedamm,stadion,menzel/landaustrasse,orangerie.6 km pro runde.man braucht sich keine sorgen ums wetter bzw defekt machen weil man mitten in der stadt ist.bei interesse einfach melden oder entgegen kommen.werde wohl morgen ab 7.30 unterwegs sein(je nach aufstehen)



Lieber früher 'ran und dann ab 16:00 2h+ HBW, statt wg. der halben Stunde Flachland morgens grössere logistische Anstrengungen (2x Umziehen & Duschen!) auf die Reihe zu bekommen..
Aber ich habe auch keine Schichtzeit.


EDIT:
Na also! Ab 16:30 Herkules und zurück bis zum Sonnenuntergang. Bei dem Wetter mach ich das jetzt wieder täglich. Die 100p im WP sind jedenfalls voll!


----------



## hutsche (28. Februar 2011)

flado schrieb:


> am wochenende können wir ja mal ne lockere runde drehen wenn es klappt..
> bis denne..



Ich fliege doch am Freitag für 10 Tage nach Malle. Am 20.03. wollte ich das erste Rennen fahren. Entweder Köln oder Börger. Ich werde dich einfach mal für Köln mit anmelden. Hast ja bald ein neues RR.


----------



## TKS (28. Februar 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich fliege doch am Freitag für 10 Tage nach Malle. Am 20.03. wollte ich das erste Rennen fahren. Entweder Köln oder Börger. Ich werde dich einfach mal für Köln mit anmelden. Hast ja bald ein neues RR.



Wie lange dauert es bis die Lizenz kommt? Immer noch 6 Wochen? Wenn der Test morgen gut läuft werde ich evtl. mal eine beantragen. Dann wäre ich auf der Straße auch dabei.


----------



## flado (28. Februar 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich fliege doch am Freitag für 10 Tage nach Malle. Am 20.03. wollte ich das erste Rennen fahren. Entweder Köln oder Börger. Ich werde dich einfach mal für Köln mit anmelden. Hast ja bald ein neues RR.


alles klar mach das..werden wir dann kurzfristig entscheiden...bis dann und viel spaß in malle..


----------



## flado (28. Februar 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es bis die Lizenz kommt? Immer noch 6 Wochen? Wenn der Test morgen gut läuft werde ich evtl. mal eine beantragen. Dann wäre ich auf der Straße auch dabei.


keine ahnung wie lange das dauert,aber mach das dann können wir uns auch auf der straße schön ziehen,hans fährt ja eine andere liga...


----------



## flado (28. Februar 2011)

bergsprint seh zu das du mein fahrrad vernünftig zusammen schraubst..werde das genau überprüfen wenn ich es am freitag abhole...und wehe es ist eine schraube locker..dann rauchts...grins..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (28. Februar 2011)

Lizenz dauert glaube mehrere Wochen, bis die da ist. Es gibt aber auch ein Eilverfahren, das kostet ein paar â¬ mehr.
Was fÃ¼r ein Test denn? Ich hoffe, dass ich in Wildungen bei Dr. Vater 
noch nen kurzfristigen Termin fÃ¼r eine LD bekomme.


----------



## bergsprint (28. Februar 2011)

@flado
habe noch keinen auftrag gefunden aber dein renner wird gerade vom "polnischen techniker" zusammengeschrubbt


----------



## bergsprint (28. Februar 2011)

..so wie dein letztes aussah merkst du doch eh nichts


----------



## TKS (1. März 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Lizenz dauert glaube mehrere Wochen, bis die da ist. Es gibt aber auch ein Eilverfahren, das kostet ein paar  mehr.
> Was für ein Test denn? Ich hoffe, dass ich in Wildungen bei Dr. Vater
> noch nen kurzfristigen Termin für eine LD bekomme.



Heute im Schopp. Mobile LD.  Ich bin um fünf dran.


----------



## flado (1. März 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ..so wie dein letztes aussah merkst du doch eh nichts


das glaubst aber auch nur du..


----------



## onkel_c (1. März 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es bis die Lizenz kommt? Immer noch 6 Wochen? Wenn der Test morgen gut läuft werde ich evtl. mal eine beantragen. Dann wäre ich auf der Straße auch dabei.



kopie des antrages reicht in aller regel aus, bis die lizenz da ist!


----------



## hutsche (7. März 2011)

Gruß an die Daheimgebliebenen von Malle. Wetter ist top, zum Beweis ein paar typische RTFler-Bilder. 

Besonders geil natürlich die Abfahrt nach Sa Calobra. 














Bergstraße über die Tramuntana





...und wieder unten


----------



## TKS (7. März 2011)

Mein Neid ist Dir sicher!! Schöne Bilder.


----------



## flado (7. März 2011)

man...man...man...hat der hutsche es gut....werde alles in meiner macht stehende tuen um nächstes jahr so eine geschichte auch mal zu machen...
hutsche das ist aber noch keine feste zusage...grins..


----------



## daniel77 (7. März 2011)

Geil, wo ist die 270° Kurve von Sa Colabra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (12. März 2011)

wie siehts aus einer noch bock nach gieselwerder zu heizen??
werde in etwa 20 minuten von süsterfeld starten...also etwa 9.45-10:00 in
wolfsanger...


----------



## TKS (12. März 2011)

flado schrieb:


> wie siehts aus einer noch bock nach gieselwerder zu heizen??
> werde in etwa 20 minuten von süsterfeld starten...also etwa 9.45-10:00 in
> wolfsanger...



Nö, aber EB Training im Fuldatal. Irgendwann heute halt. Morgen dann um 8 ab nach Bad Karlshafen und durchs Fuldatal wieder zurück (ca. 5 Stunden). Falls jemand Lust hat?


----------



## flado (12. März 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Nö, aber EB Training im Fuldatal. Irgendwann heute halt. Morgen dann um 8 ab nach Bad Karlshafen und durchs Fuldatal wieder zurück (ca. 5 Stunden). Falls jemand Lust hat?


 nö..morgen treppenläufe am herkules...
nächste woche werde ich in sondershausen starten...mal sehen was geht...46km...


----------



## OPM (15. März 2011)

Heute fast nicht mehr losgekommen, aber dann hat's doch noch für gut 1,5h bis Sonnenuntergang und die diesjährige 1stersteig Premiere gelangt.


----------



## TKS (17. März 2011)

OPM schrieb:


> Heute fast nicht mehr losgekommen, aber dann hat's doch noch für gut 1,5h bis Sonnenuntergang und die diesjährige 1stersteig Premiere gelangt.



... deshalb hab ich für Dich den Förstersteig schon ein paarmal freigefahren damit Du alles schön abreiten kannst  

Macht wieder Spass im Wald, außer dass die Tanke um die Ecke jetzt 2 EUR für die Kärcherbenutzung danach haben will


----------



## OPM (18. März 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... deshalb hab ich für Dich den Förstersteig schon ein paarmal freigefahren damit Du alles schön abreiten kannst
> 
> Macht wieder Spass im Wald, außer dass die Tanke um die Ecke jetzt 2 EUR für die Kärcherbenutzung danach haben will



Geputzt wird erst zur Generalüberholung bei erwartbar andauernd besserem Wetter; dann kommt auch der Antriebstausch (neue Kurbel; endlich wieder die mittleren Gänge fahren + das neue/alte Schaltwerk).


----------



## TKS (18. März 2011)

Kurbel habe ich jetzt auch eine 'neue' (Chris' alte XX, die Prinzchen am Wintereimer dranhatte  ). Im Ernst: 2-fach ist das Allerbeste.


----------



## flado (18. März 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Kurbel habe ich jetzt auch eine 'neue' (Chris' alte XX, die Prinzchen am Wintereimer dranhatte  ). Im Ernst: 2-fach ist das Allerbeste.


 glaub ich dir..muss dieses jahr aber nochmal dreifach fahren,ist alles noch neu..nächstes jahr gibts dann neues material....
so jetzt noch ein bier und morgen nach sondershausen...mal sehen was geht...


----------



## TKS (18. März 2011)

flado schrieb:


> glaub ich dir..muss dieses jahr aber nochmal dreifach fahren,ist alles noch neu..nächstes jahr gibts dann neues material....
> so jetzt noch ein bier und morgen nach sondershausen...mal sehen was geht...



Viel Erfolg morgen. 

Wer Lust hat: Morgen so ab 14 Uhr drei Stunden mitm MTB zügig übern Dörnberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (19. März 2011)

Ich bin froh das ich dafür ne dreifach Kurbel bekommen hab.


----------



## TKS (19. März 2011)

Hab auch noch ne 07er XTR mit neuen TA Kettenblättern nutzlos rumliegen jetzt


----------



## flado (19. März 2011)

so rennen lief richtig gut...form stimmt...
richtig starkes starterfeld....
platz 13 gesamt..
altersklasse gewonnen...
jörg hüter,jens scholze alle hinter mir gelassen...
die habe ich letzes jahr nur von hinten mal gesehen...
so kanns weiter gehen...


----------



## TKS (19. März 2011)

flado schrieb:


> so rennen lief richtig gut...form stimmt...
> richtig starkes starterfeld....
> platz 13 gesamt..
> altersklasse gewonnen...
> ...



Glückwunsch! 

Oder die anderen sind halt langsamer geworden... ;-)


----------



## flado (19. März 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Oder die anderen sind halt langsamer geworden... ;-)


 
das kann auch sein...
freue mich schon auf unseres duell...


----------



## TKS (19. März 2011)

flado schrieb:


> das kann auch sein...
> freue mich schon auf unseres duell...



Naumburg!!! Falls der BDR bis dahin schnell macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (19. März 2011)

Falls es hier noch ein paar Bekloppte außer mir gibt: Morgen früh 6:30 Uhr 3 Stunden mit dem Renner zügig irgendwo rumfahren. 

Dann sind die Sonntagsfamilientermine aber erstmal vorbei...


----------



## bergroff (20. März 2011)

jetzt, 12:00 einmal Steinberggebirge bergroff und ber-a-roaf nach HannMünden oder so, hat noch wer Lust im Kasseler Osten? Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad Sandershausen oder für die Südniedersachsen am Ingelheimer unterwegs 0173/5183510.

Das Rad ist rund und rollt, im Sonnenschein!


----------



## bergsprint (20. März 2011)

was war das denn für ein schöner tag heute.
bin erstmal übern umschwang gefahren-hat jemand eine federgabel fürs rennrad ?
bin dann noch mal richtung melsungen auf dem heimweg mußte ich nach 100 metern auf dem auedamm umdrehen-habe festgestellt das die frankfurterstrasse die sichere strecke ist.


----------



## TKS (20. März 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> was war das denn für ein schöner tag heute.
> bin erstmal übern umschwang gefahren-hat jemand eine federgabel fürs rennrad ?
> bin dann noch mal richtung melsungen auf dem heimweg mußte ich nach 100 metern auf dem auedamm umdrehen-habe festgestellt das die frankfurterstrasse die sichere strecke ist.



... Bin heute am Umschwang auch schön in die Löcher reingeknallt... Dafür hatte ich die Straße gegen 9 Uhr ganz für mich alleine ) Minus 4 Grad waren etwas fröstelig...


----------



## daniel77 (20. März 2011)

Schönes Wetter auch hier, zum Glück mit Temperaturen im tiefen + Bereich, 15° und Sonne:




Bärlauchtrails



Fernsicht



Linzer und Kafi Creme


----------



## xkasimirx (20. März 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter auch hier, zum Glück mit Temperaturen im tiefen + Bereich, 15° und So...
> Linzer und Kafi Creme



Neues Bike? Extrem cool! wie sieht´s mit der Tourenplanung aus?


----------



## daniel77 (20. März 2011)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Neues Bike? Extrem cool! wie sieht´s mit der Tourenplanung aus?



Nö, Geburtstagsgeschenk vom letzten Jahr , Tour steht zu 80%


----------



## bergroff (21. März 2011)

@daniel77: Schönes Wetter auch hier, zum Glück mit Temperaturen im tiefen + Bereich, 15° und Sonne:

Das kannste laut sagen, auch bei uns, zwar ist es für das gerne als Antihypertonikum genutzte Bärlauch noch hier etwas früh, aber Huflattich, auch so ein Kraut, blüht schon kräftig droben auf'm Steinberg.

Auf dem Rückweg über die wurzeligen Trails runter bis an die Fulda ist der mittlere Fuldatrail oberhalb von Bonaforth Richtung Wilhemshausen von Niedersachsen-Forst ziehmlich in Beschlag genommen, hier wurden Wege zu Autobahnen, dort wurde gerückt und alles liegt durcheinander, da ist dann stoßen -wie der Schweizer so zum schieben sagt- oder gleich tragen angesagt und das Gatter gibts erst mal gaar nicht mehr. Kurz vor der Schleuse von Wahnhausen droht sogar ein Banner mit "Lebensgefahr"; moderne Waldbewirtschaftung halt für Holzhacker, Holzhackschnitzel, Holzofen, Holzpelettianer oder so.


----------



## daniel77 (22. März 2011)

Hab den Bärlauch gleich mal zu etwas Pesto verarbeitet......war gut blutdrucksenkend nach der Tour 




fast wieder genug Licht für eine Feierabendrunde.....


----------



## max2910 (26. März 2011)

@bergroff
besonders der trail vom steinberg runter, war genial, da lohnts sich auch mal mit dem downhiller hinzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (27. März 2011)

moin jungs...10 uhr mit mtb am baunsberg abfahrt...wer bock hat 2 einhalb-3 stunden etwas zügiger zu fahren kann vorbeikommen...strecke : rund um den herkules...


----------



## bergroff (27. März 2011)

...Wir probieren es jetzt auch mal im Kasseler Osten um knapp 11 Uhr 45 ins Gelände ab Ysenburgstraße Nr. 18, Sandershausen, wer will, kommet noch mit.

Ansonsten Sonntag den 10.04. in zwei Wochen das Zollstockrennen. Hier mal die Strecke und das Höhenprofil mit einigen Infos am Rande, Nachzulesen unter www.baikschopp.de oder [email protected]. In der Horizontalen 4,46 Km bei 251 m Höhendifferenz und max 13,2 % Steigung. Geplant sind 3 Euro Startgebühr vor Ort. Bis denne.


----------



## TKS (27. März 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...Wir probieren es jetzt auch mal im Kasseler Osten um knapp 11 Uhr 45 ins Gelände ab Ysenburgstraße Nr. 18, Sandershausen, wer will, kommet noch mit.
> 
> Ansonsten Sonntag den 10.04. in zwei Wochen das Zollstockrennen. Hier mal die Strecke und das Höhenprofil mit einigen Infos am Rande, Nachzulesen unter www.baikschopp.de oder [email protected]. In der Horizontalen 4,46 Km bei 251 m Höhendifferenz und max 13,2 % Steigung. Geplant sind 3 Euro Startgebühr vor Ort. Bis denne.



Bin da. Wann isn Start für die alten Säcke I ? Wird das als Massenstart gestartet? Wäre lustig - bis kurz vor die Hütte in Schleichfahrt und dann der 200m-Entscheidungssprint 

Prinzchen, machen wir eine Mischungs-Sonderwertung? Vorher zwei und dann jeden Kilometer einen... Alternativ halt Fernet


----------



## TKS (27. März 2011)

Kann mich jemand zum Kyffhäuser mitnehmen? Alternativ könnte ich auch jemanden mitnehmen. Nur allein fahren lohnt nicht wirklich. Trotzdem: Der Turbo muss nach dem Winter mal wieder durchgelüftet werden


----------



## loris (27. März 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand zum Kyffhäuser mitnehmen? Alternativ könnte ich auch jemanden mitnehmen. Nur allein fahren lohnt nicht wirklich. Trotzdem: Der Turbo muss nach dem Winter mal wieder durchgelüftet werden



A) Kerle, am nächsten Sonntag ist Naumburg, Bezirksmeisterschaften, hab ich jehört, Turbo kann auch bis dahin brennen.

B) EinzelStart im Minutentakt, du einer, Rest klärt sich auf der Strecke.

bergroff, unterwegs.


----------



## TKS (28. März 2011)

loris schrieb:


> A) Kerle, am nächsten Sonntag ist Naumburg, Bezirksmeisterschaften, hab ich jehört, Turbo kann auch bis dahin brennen.
> 
> B) EinzelStart im Minutentakt, du einer, Rest klärt sich auf der Strecke.
> 
> bergroff, unterwegs.



Alles klar, danke. 

Nene, is schon klar ;-). Kyffhäuser ist nächste Woche, so war das auch gemeint ;-). Und mit dem Turbo war die Karre gemeint, für meinen eigenen reicht ein bisschen scharfes Chili zum Nachbrennen... :-D


----------



## flado (28. März 2011)

sind im moment zu zweit was küffhäuser angeht...fahrradträger nur für zwei...
müssten mal nach einem fahrrad träger ausschau halten wo man mindestens 3 bikes
drauf bekommt...so ist es schlecht...und drei bikes ins auto ist auch *******...hat nicht irgendjemand einen fahrradträger in der ecke rumliegen wo man drei draufbekommt??


----------



## TKS (28. März 2011)

flado schrieb:


> sind im moment zu zweit was küffhäuser angeht...fahrradträger nur für zwei...
> müssten mal nach einem fahrrad träger ausschau halten wo man mindestens 3 bikes
> drauf bekommt...so ist es schlecht...und drei bikes ins auto ist auch *******...hat nicht irgendjemand einen fahrradträger in der ecke rumliegen wo man drei draufbekommt??



Dann machen wir die drei Bikes in meine Karre. Eng aber geht.


----------



## flado (28. März 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Dann machen wir die drei Bikes in meine Karre. Eng aber geht.


 
alles klar..dann halten wir das so fest...telefonieren dann natürlich nochmal um den genauen ablauf festzulegen...bis denne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (28. März 2011)

flado schrieb:


> alles klar..dann halten wir das so fest...telefonieren dann natürlich nochmal um den genauen ablauf festzulegen...bis denne..



Ois Kloa


----------



## Stafford_2003 (29. März 2011)

Ich habe noch ne Abschleppstange für Fahrräder, dann hat einer auf der Fahrt  die Nase schön im Wind.......

BHS aus Kaufungen der Flado weiß bescheid


----------



## TKS (29. März 2011)

Stafford_2003 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ne Abschleppstange für Fahrräder, dann hat einer auf der Fahrt  die Nase schön im Wind.......
> 
> BHS aus Kaufungen der Flado weiß bescheid



Alternativ pumpen wir den Chris ganz lieb um seinen Dachgepäckträger an. Dann können wir aber nur noch 160 fahren...  Nene, passt schon: Räder raus und dann aufeinandergestapelt dann müsste das alles in die Karre reingehen. Probieren wir dann den Morgen direkt vor Abfahrt aus - MTB-Tetris


----------



## Stafford_2003 (29. März 2011)

MTB  tetris  ich bin entzückt über die Vielseitigkeit, können aber auch BLOXX daraus machen. Flado hat mir gesagt dass du ein RASER bist.
Ich habe ANGST wenn ich nicht fahre.ich hoffe dass du das verstehst, immer schön langsam  du hast hochwertige  Fracht an Board( 3 Fahrräder und mich).


----------



## TKS (29. März 2011)

Stafford_2003 schrieb:


> MTB  tetris  ich bin entzückt über die Vielseitigkeit, können aber auch BLOXX daraus machen. Flado hat mir gesagt dass du ein RASER bist.
> Ich habe ANGST wenn ich nicht fahre.ich hoffe dass du das verstehst, immer schön langsam  du hast hochwertige  Fracht an Board( 3 Fahrräder und mich).



... Ich würde doch niemals rasen, das gibt die Karre doch gar nicht her... Aber zügig fahren ist schon OK, so bis max. 130 wegen der Umwelt und so...


----------



## Stafford_2003 (30. März 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Ich würde doch niemals rasen, das gibt die Karre doch gar nicht her... Aber zügig fahren ist schon OK, so bis max. 130 wegen der Umwelt und so...



......130 ist ok,aber nur im ganzen nicht pro Achse  und die Umwelt bleibt sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (30. März 2011)

@ TKS: Meine aktuelle Karre ist um PS-mäßig um 50% geschrumpft; dafür sind die Hax´n so gut wir noch nie um diese Zeit... Darauf kommt es doch an 

(will aber trotzdem wieder mein Sixpack zurück )


----------



## TKS (30. März 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> @ TKS: Meine aktuelle Karre ist um PS-mäßig um 50% geschrumpft; dafür sind die Hax´n so gut wir noch nie um diese Zeit... Darauf kommt es doch an
> 
> (will aber trotzdem wieder mein Sixpack zurück )



Ich Teste die Beine mal am Sonntag in Naumburg an. 

Hast Du die Karre schon wieder geschrotet? ;-)


----------



## TKS (30. März 2011)

Stafford_2003 schrieb:


> ......130 ist ok,aber nur im ganzen nicht pro Achse  und die Umwelt bleibt sauber.



... 130 pro Achse hab ich schon mal geschafft, aber dann könnten wir auch gleich mit 2 Autos fahren weil dann knappe 17 Liter Super Plus durchlaufen würden...


----------



## Cube-Chris (31. März 2011)

@TKS: wär kein problem, hab jetzt sogar 4 träger drauf 

wann ist Naumburg dieses WE ????? schon??


----------



## TKS (31. März 2011)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> @TKS: wär kein problem, hab jetzt sogar 4 träger drauf
> 
> wann ist Naumburg dieses WE ????? schon??



ja, schon in drei Tagen. Ein bisschen früh...

Super, wenn wir also die Bikes um 6 Uhr morgens nicht in die Karre kriegen klingeln wir Dich aus dem Bett. Dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle gleich mit uns mitfahren, sonst musst Du alternativ Frau und Kinder beruhigen ('Na, waren das wieder Deine komischen Fahrradfreunde die so früh stören?' - kennen bestimmt einige hier *lol*)


----------



## hutsche (31. März 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Hast Du die Karre schon wieder geschrotet? ;-)



Ich lasse lieber schrotten! Ist versicherungsmäßig sinnvoller, als ohne Verstand selbst gegen den Baum zu fahren. 

Wie sieht es mit Kellerwald aus? Ich werde wohl dann 80km fahren (Nur um den Flado zu deklassieren  ) Aber vielleicht fahre ich auch ein Straßenrennen.


----------



## TKS (31. März 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich lasse lieber schrotten! Ist versicherungsmäßig sinnvoller, als ohne Verstand selbst gegen den Baum zu fahren.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Kellerwald aus? Ich werde wohl dann 80km fahren (Nur um den Flado zu deklassieren  ) Aber vielleicht fahre ich auch ein Straßenrennen.



Ich fahre auch die 80. Wegen der Wertung. Sonst aber keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## flado (31. März 2011)

hutsche dann fahr aber vorher an der tankstelle vorbei und mach dir genug luft auf deine spatzenbeine,sonst wirst du probleme kriegen mein hinterrad halten zu können...werde auch die 80 fahren...blöde wertung,aber da müssen wir durch tks...
aber egal hauptsache wir zersägen den hutsche mal richtig!!!


----------



## Stafford_2003 (1. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> hutsche dann fahr aber vorher an der tankstelle vorbei und mach dir genug luft auf deine spatzenbeine,sonst wirst du probleme kriegen mein hinterrad halten zu können...werde auch die 80 fahren...blöde wertung,aber da müssen wir durch tks...
> aber egal hauptsache wir zersägen den hutsche mal richtig!!!



Guten Tag,
na hier werden ja Kampfansagen gemacht das ist ja ne wahre Freude.
Ich bin zwar außen vor, aber ich werde das ganze im Auge behalten.
Meine Beine sind ja auch gut leider ist nur Luft drinne.


----------



## TKS (1. April 2011)

Stafford_2003 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> na hier werden ja Kampfansagen gemacht das ist ja ne wahre Freude.
> Ich bin zwar außen vor, aber ich werde das ganze im Auge behalten.
> Meine Beine sind ja auch gut leider ist nur Luft drinne.



Flado, werf mal einen Blick ins Team Schlammschleudern. Der Hutsche hat 2 Trainingslager hinter sich und hat keinen BMW mehr. Der fährt ja nur noch Fahrrad; wie weit ist es von Lich nach Kassel mit dem Renner ? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (1. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Flado, werf mal einen Blick ins Team Schlammschleudern. Der Hutsche hat 2 Trainingslager hinter sich und hat keinen BMW mehr. Der fährt ja nur noch Fahrrad; wie weit ist es von Lich nach Kassel mit dem Renner ? ;-)


moin...
ja habe ich schon gesehen,der hat sie nicht mehr alle,glaube ja langsam
das er recht haben könnte mit der aussage das er uns im rennen ein kleines bisschen vorraus ist...grins...
habe ihn jetzt mal kurz gesehen,sah auch irgendwie wie eine fahrradspeiche aus...scheint also wirklich fit zu sein der bursche...
na gut dann lassen wir ihn eben fahren...ist ja auch noch jünger...grins.. stimmt´s hutsche???
wie kommst du nach naumburg??werde glaube auch fahren..können ja zusammen hinfahren...sag mal bescheid...


----------



## TKS (1. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> moin...
> ja habe ich schon gesehen,der hat sie nicht mehr alle,glaube ja langsam
> das er recht haben könnte mit der aussage das er uns im rennen ein kleines bisschen vorraus ist...grins...
> habe ihn jetzt mal kurz gesehen,sah auch irgendwie wie eine fahrradspeiche aus...scheint also wirklich fit zu sein der bursche...
> ...



Hi,

ich kann Dich mitnehmen; fährst Du mit oder ohne Lizenz? Ohne wäre gut, dann können wir gegenseitig Flaschenservice machen. (= der Service für die Flaschen, also bergrauf schieben, bergab vorher nen Wodka reichen und die Pampers wechseln nach der Abfahrt... )

Der hutsche ist aber jetzt in MEINER Altersklasse; außer er hat sich nicht wie ich ne Opa-Verpisser-Lizenz gezogen...


----------



## flado (1. April 2011)

Stafford_2003 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> na hier werden ja Kampfansagen gemacht das ist ja ne wahre Freude.
> Ich bin zwar außen vor, aber ich werde das ganze im Auge behalten.
> Meine Beine sind ja auch gut leider ist nur Luft drinne.


 
na dicker dann hau dieses jahr mal richtig rein damit du nächstes jahr vielleicht auch mal eine ansage machen kannst..

immer schön trainieren...hasst doch ergeiz...bist doch ein kaufunger junge
wie ich


----------



## TKS (1. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ...bist doch ein kaufunger junge
> wie ich



... und ich 

Sonntag Nachmittag solls Schauer geben in Naumburg. Also evtl. mein Wetter: Jede Runde dreimal abspringen und laufen, keine Pollen in der Luft und man muss selbst auf der Strecke ein bisschen Fahren können :-D


----------



## flado (1. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann Dich mitnehmen; fährst Du mit oder ohne Lizenz? Ohne wäre gut, dann können wir gegenseitig Flaschenservice machen. (= der Service für die Flaschen, also bergrauf schieben, bergab vorher nen Wodka reichen und die Pampers wechseln nach der Abfahrt... )
> 
> Der hutsche ist aber jetzt in MEINER Altersklasse; außer er hat sich nicht wie ich ne Opa-Verpisser-Lizenz gezogen...


 
ja so machen wir es...habe die lizens noch nicht abgeholt,wenn ich es noch schaffe werde ich sie mir aber noch holen...was ist mit deiner??
noch nicht da??


----------



## flado (1. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... und ich
> 
> Sonntag Nachmittag solls Schauer geben in Naumburg. Also evtl. mein Wetter: Jede Runde dreimal abspringen und laufen, keine Pollen in der Luft und man muss selbst auf der Strecke ein bisschen Fahren können :-D


das ist ja gar nix für mich...aber egal nehme ich als training mit...
sage dir aber morgen nochmal bescheid ob es klappt...sieht aber gut aus...


----------



## TKS (1. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ja so machen wir es...habe die lizens noch nicht abgeholt,wenn ich es noch schaffe werde ich sie mir aber noch holen...was ist mit deiner??
> noch nicht da??



Doch schon da aber mit falscher Adresse, ist aber egal. Hab sie gestern abgeholt. 

Ist Deine schon da oder noch nicht? Wäre ja für Sonntag entscheidend (wenn sie schon beim Verein liegt musst Du auch Lizenz fahren sonst jibbets evtl. Ärger von den Vereinskönigen)


----------



## TKS (1. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> das ist ja gar nix für mich...aber egal nehme ich als training mit...
> sage dir aber morgen nochmal bescheid ob es klappt...sieht aber gut aus...



nön, jetzt isses fix. Oder bist Du ein Feigling? 

... wir spammen schon wieder den ganzen Thread voll hier...


----------



## flado (1. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> nön, jetzt isses fix. Oder bist Du ein Feigling?
> 
> ... wir spammen schon wieder den ganzen Thread voll hier...


 
alles klar haut schon hin...willst mich unbedingt zersägen was...

so heute urlaub...jetzt kleine vorbelastung: küche streichen

bis dann muss reinhauen,damit es fertig ist wenn meine frau nach hause kommt...dann klappt das auch mit sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (1. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> alles klar haut schon hin...willst mich unbedingt zersägen was...
> 
> so heute urlaub...jetzt kleine vorbelastung: küche streichen
> 
> bis dann muss reinhauen,damit es fertig ist wenn meine frau nach hause kommt...dann klappt das auch mit sonntag



morgen so ab 14 uhr 3 stunden zügige grundlage mitm renner durchs fuldatal und ein bicchen bräunen ? prinzchen kommt auch mit (hatta jesacht ) und wenn sonst noch jemand lust hat immer gern


----------



## flado (1. April 2011)

ist mir glaube ich zu spät,wenn doch dann melde ich mich nochmal..


----------



## Prinzchen (1. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> morgen so ab 14 uhr 3 stunden zügige grundlage mitm renner durchs fuldatal und ein bicchen bräunen ? prinzchen kommt auch mit (hatta jesacht ) und wenn sonst noch jemand lust hat immer gern



hat jesacht er überlegt...

Sollen wir die Freiwillige Feuerwehr bitten, die Strecke zu wässern...?


----------



## TKS (1. April 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> hat jesacht er überlegt...
> 
> Sollen wir die Freiwillige Feuerwehr bitten, die Strecke zu wässern...?



Hatta das jesacht? 

... hab nochn abgefahrenen Mountain King drauf und keine Lust den zu wechseln; der Regen reicht also aus  Passt nur auf dass Ihr nicht auf der Ölspur ausrutscht die meine Fox hinterlässt  Noch ist Öl drin, erst wenn sie komplett leer ist wird der Service mal wieder gemacht.


----------



## hutsche (1. April 2011)

Hi TKS, bist ja gar nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand:

1) Klar habe ich noch nen BMW, nur halt jetzt den Mädchen 3er.

2) Lizenz ist natürlich Elite, Masters1 für Lückensucher.

3) Lich ist passé, bin seit Februar in Kassel (waren ca. 125km). 

4) Als der Flado mich gesehen hat, habe ich feststellen müssen, dass der im März aufgegangen ist wie ein Hefekloß. Doppelkinn, Bierranzen und mind. 15 kg zu viel, vor allem am Arsch. Das wird nichts mit Naumburg... Den überrundest du locker 3*


----------



## daniel77 (1. April 2011)

Super so ein Schwanzvergleich,  wir sind alle gespannt auf die Ergebnise vom Kellerwald. Dem Sieger des "Fahrradschnellfahr-Longdong-Contests" spendier ich eine echte schweizer Mineralwasserflasche mit MTB-Credibility, garantiert CO2-unneutral nach KS gereist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (1. April 2011)

war eben nochmal beim vorstand,keiner kann mir sagen wo meine lizens ist...ohne lizens kein rennen in naumburg....werde mich aber morgen nochmalmelden bei dir tks...
bis dann...


----------



## TKS (1. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> war eben nochmal beim vorstand,keiner kann mir sagen wo meine lizens ist...ohne lizens kein rennen in naumburg....werde mich aber morgen nochmalmelden bei dir tks...
> bis dann...



Och nööö. Dann fahr halt Hobby. Oder hat Dich der Hutsche jetzt so fertiggemacht? Ich hab eh den Dicksten.... Auspuff :-D


----------



## daniel77 (1. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich hab eh den Dicksten



geht aber um die Länge ........


----------



## TKS (2. April 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> geht aber um die Länge ........[/
> 
> Ach so, verdammt...


----------



## flado (2. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Och nööö. Dann fahr halt Hobby. Oder hat Dich der Hutsche jetzt so fertiggemacht? Ich hab eh den Dicksten.... Auspuff :-D


würde ja sofort hobby fahren,hutsche ist aber der meinung das es ärger geben könnte für den verein...werde aber jetzt den herrn kral von der orga anrufen und nachfragen...melde mich dann nochmal..


----------



## Stafford_2003 (2. April 2011)

Also wenn es hier um die Länge geht dann bin ich dabei... habe bei den Rennen immer einen erigierten..... achtet demnächst mal auf die Sattelstange das ist ein FAKE.


----------



## bergroff (2. April 2011)

....Zu Naumburg hab ich grad Meldung bekommen, daß es keine Bezirksmeisterschaft geben wird, fällt dieses Jahr aus, nicht das ihr euch dort wundert.

Bei dem Tratschen der letzten Tage, es ist ja so ein super Frühsommer, da soll der Schweizer mal aufpassen vor lauter Lawinen von ganz oben und zum fahren, das gibt einen halben Sonnenbrand in kürzester Zeit. @weimi78 die VerQuerung zum Steinberg lässt sich auch gaanz gut runter brettern nicht wie wir sonst immer bergroff


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2011)

Stafford_2003 schrieb:


> habe bei den Rennen immer einen erigierten



....weil ohne Sattel unterwegs 
hoffentlich fährste dann wenigstens Fully......



@bergroff: ihh sieht ja aus wie im Winter bei euch, bin heute die erste Runde in kurz/kurz gefahren, so durch grüne Wälder, blühende Landschaften.........


----------



## hutsche (2. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> würde ja sofort hobby fahren,hutsche ist aber der meinung das es ärger geben könnte für den verein



Nicht für den Verein, sondern für dich. Darfst halt als Lizenzinhaber bei einem Wettkampf nicht den Lauf der Hobbyklasse bestreiten. 

Kommt der Herr Daniel77 eigentlich auch?


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Kommt der Herr Daniel77 eigentlich auch?



ist geplant, hoffentlich hält das Wetter die zwei Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (4. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> würde ja sofort hobby fahren,hutsche ist aber der meinung das es ärger geben könnte für den verein...werde aber jetzt den herrn kral von der orga anrufen und nachfragen...melde mich dann nochmal..



nur mal so am rande: man kann IMMER hobby fahren. als lizenzer gibt man dann eben an, dass man außer konkurrenz fährt. meistens taucht man ganz normal in der wertungsliste auf, allerdings mit dem hinweis: ak.


----------



## TKS (4. April 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande: man kann IMMER hobby fahren. als lizenzer gibt man dann eben an, dass man außer konkurrenz fährt. meistens taucht man ganz normal in der wertungsliste auf, allerdings mit dem hinweis: ak.



... hat früher immer so geklappt. Nur kann man dann halt keinen 5-EUR-Reifen oder eine Blechdose mit nach Hause nehmen...


----------



## onkel_c (4. April 2011)

was willst'n auch mit dem schrott. mein keller ist voll davon und ich vermute meine nachwelt wird mich verfluchen... gleiches gilt für die staubfänger. einzig im dh sport lassen sich die veranstalter ab und an mal alternative pokale einfallen, die teilweise ganz nett sind; aber verstauben tun auch die!


----------



## TKS (4. April 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> was willst'n auch mit dem schrott. mein keller ist voll davon und ich vermute meine nachwelt wird mich verfluchen... gleiches gilt für die staubfänger. einzig im dh sport lassen sich die veranstalter ab und an mal alternative pokale einfallen, die teilweise ganz nett sind; aber verstauben tun auch die!



Ich habe beim letzten Umzug 2 Kartons von den Dingern weggeschmissen... Mittlerweile gibts bei einigen Rennen ja für jeden eine eigene Klasse.


----------



## flado (4. April 2011)

also ich finde die dinger geil,werden schön gesammelt...
aber haut mal nicht so auf die kacke,so viele könnt ihr ja 
auch nicht haben,seid doch auch nur so hobbypiloten wie ich
...grins...


----------



## onkel_c (5. April 2011)

mal vorsichtig geschätzt, befinden sich in unserem haushalt mehr als 50 pokale und medallien, wobei wir ja auch jahrelang zu zweit gesammelt haben .... *angebermodus aus*

klar sind wir eigentlich alle hobbyisten. wer verdient schon sein geld damit? und ganz ehrlich: ich hätte das auch nie gewollt. wenn etwas zum zwang wird ...

und dennoch möchte ich unsere zeit in der wir internationale rennen, weltcup, em, wm gefahren sind nicht missen. es sind bleibende erinnerungen, von denen man lange zehren kann.


----------



## flado (5. April 2011)

richtig junge und deswegen immer schön aufheben und putzen die dinger...
das problem das ich habe ich bekomme einfach nicht viel zusammen...
da wo ich gewinne gibt´s keine und da wo es velche gibt gewinne ich nicht...grins...
na ja aber ein paar werden es schon noch werden...will ich doch hoffen!!!


----------



## TKS (5. April 2011)

Mir wäre es lieber man bekäme die 10 EUR die son Ding kostet Bar in die Hand gedrückt umd damit den Sprit zu bezahlen. Die haben doch einen Knall heute gehabt an der Tanke...  Gottseidank gestern noch 'günstig' getankt 

Da haut mir doch gestern im Schwimmbad ein Opi die Schwingtür voll mit der Scharfen Kante an den Kopp. Die Soße auf dem Fußboden habe ich dann nicht weggewischt. Sprühplaster drauf und erst einmal eine halbe Stunde geschwommen... Jetzt sehe ich aus wie ein Boxer mit den Cut-Pflastern... Natürlich sagen die Kollegen: Aha, soooo ein gefährlicher Sport das Mountainbiken... Mit Helm im Schwimmbad wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## TKS (5. April 2011)

So, hier etwas für alle die am Sonntag in Naumburg gekniffen haben: 

Ich verkaufe die auch im 5er-Pack (nein, sind nicht meine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (5. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> So, hier etwas für alle die am Sonntag in Naumburg gekniffen haben:
> 
> Ich verkaufe die auch im 5er-Pack (nein, sind nicht meine)


die sind gut


----------



## hutsche (6. April 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande: man kann IMMER hobby fahren. als lizenzer gibt man dann eben an, dass man außer konkurrenz fährt. meistens taucht man ganz normal in der wertungsliste auf, allerdings mit dem hinweis: ak.



"Immer" ist definitiv falsch! Bei offiziellen Rennen, also die unter rad-net.de
ausgeschriebenen, gelten die WK Bestimmungen des BDR. Und da ist zu unterscheiden zwischen Hobby- und Jedermannrennen. Bei den erstgenannten darf kein Lizenzler starten, bei den zweitgenannten seit der letzten Reform nur noch C-Lizenzler.


----------



## TKS (6. April 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> "Immer" ist definitiv falsch! Bei offiziellen Rennen, also die unter rad-net.de
> ausgeschriebenen, gelten die WK Bestimmungen des BDR. Und da ist zu unterscheiden zwischen Hobby- und Jedermannrennen. Bei den erstgenannten darf kein Lizenzler starten, bei den zweitgenannten seit der letzten Reform nur noch C-Lizenzler.



ich dachte das gilt nur für Straßenrennen. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir das aber noch nie durchgelesen, so dass ich Dir hier einfach mal glaube.


----------



## hutsche (6. April 2011)

Bei XCO heißt das Kind einfach nur und ganz offiziell "Funklasse". Da dürfen aber keine Lizenzler starten und die Läufe dürfen auch nicht zusammengelegt werden.
Bei XCM dürfen natürlich Lizenzler und Jedermänner zusammen starten.


----------



## onkel_c (7. April 2011)

ok, ich revidiere das mal. ich habe noch nie etwas anderes im mtb bereich erlebt, als oben beschriieben. aber der bdr versucht ja bekanntlich alles zu regulieren. weshalb ich, neben den erfahrungen in 20 jahren rennsport, diese institution nicht mehr brauche ...


----------



## bergsprint (10. April 2011)

wo bleibt denn der schwanzlängenvergleich ?
gratuliere alle schlammschleudern waren beim bergauffahren platziert
und wie wars bei dir hutsche ?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (10. April 2011)

musste leider recht früh wieder weg, da noch familientermine am nachmittag.
war aber ganz nett, wenn auch ein wenig flach die strecke.
gut war, dass der fuß hielt. über ein halbes jahr ohne training und seit fast 10 monaten kein rennen mehr hinterlassen spuren. muskulär fehlt es dann doch noch bei spitzenbelastungen. ist schon komisch wie sehr man sich an sowas erfreuen kann nach einem derart besch***** crash.

nett auch ein paar bekannte gesichter mal wieder zu sehen nach so langer zeit!


----------



## bergroff (10. April 2011)

Zollstockprinz der I.(...und holt sich sein Krönchen nicht ab)  : 

Frank Wenzel 12:50 


Bei allem Kuddelmuddel, Funkloch, Startverschiebung, Suche nach den richtigen Platzierten (bei Herren noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen!) etc., ihr wart Klasse und es hat Spaß gemacht!

Ich hoffe, die Aktion mit Hessen-Forst mit den Trailrules im Naturpark Kaufunger Wald kam auch an, auch wir biker haben Respekt verdient und dies war sicher ein Schritt dazu.

bergroff


----------



## TKS (10. April 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Zollstockprinz der I.(...und holt sich sein Krönchen nicht ab)  :
> 
> Frank Wenzel 12:50
> 
> ...



War gut bei Euch! Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder 

Wieso nich die Platzierungen bei den Herren? Ist doch noch der Mutant aufgetaucht der 11 Minuten gefahren sein soll? ;-) 

Da hat mir der Flado 50 Sekunden da hoch gegeben... Beim nächsten CC muss ich den unbedingt in den technischen Passagen versägen :-D


----------



## flado (10. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> War gut bei Euch! Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder
> 
> Wieso nich die Platzierungen bei den Herren? Ist doch noch der Mutant aufgetaucht der 11 Minuten gefahren sein soll? ;-)
> 
> Da hat mir der Flado 50 Sekunden da hoch gegeben... Beim nächsten CC muss ich den unbedingt in den technischen Passagen versägen :-D


das wirst du auch machen,berg runter bist du für mich eine klasse oder auch zwei zu stark..aber was gab es dann noch für ein krönchen???habe ich da vielleicht was verpasst..wenn ja dann muss ich mir das wohl im laden mal abholen...oder??


----------



## flado (10. April 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Zollstockprinz der I.(...und holt sich sein Krönchen nicht ab)  :
> 
> Frank Wenzel 12:50
> 
> ...


was gab´s denn noch für ein krönchen???


----------



## hutsche (10. April 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wo bleibt denn der schwanzlängenvergleich ?
> gratuliere alle schlammschleudern waren beim bergauffahren platziert
> und wie wars bei dir hutsche ?
> 
> lg



Glückwusch Flado!

Ich hatte gerstern und heute Straßenrennen. Gestern platziert, heute ging nicht mehr so viel...


----------



## flado (10. April 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Glückwusch Flado!
> 
> Ich hatte gerstern und heute Straßenrennen. Gestern platziert, heute ging nicht mehr so viel...



dir auch glückwunsch
auch wenn es heute nicht so gut lief,bin ich mir sicher
das du dieses jahr den aufstieg schaffen wirst

bis dann


----------



## flado (10. April 2011)

so hier nochmal der zollstockkönig...grins...
möchte dem orga team nur nochmal ein lob
aussprechen,auch wenn es ein paar kleinere
probleme gab war es eine sehr nette veranstaltung
und da ich ja auch ein kaufunger junge bin habe ich
mich auch über viele alte gesichter aus damaligen fussballer
zeiten in kaufungen gefreut,die sich auch den berg hinauf gewagt haben...das nächste mal fahre ich aber nach fünf bier nicht mehr nach hause,
sondern bleibe bei so einem geilem wetter schön sitzen und trinke weiter,stimmts
thorsten und bernd????
werde den titel auf jeden fall nächstes jahr wieder versuchen zu verteidigen..

thorsten vielleicht bauen sie ja für dich einen single-trail ein mit 30% gefälle...
dann biste für mich der topfavorit...grins


----------



## onkel_c (10. April 2011)

t*horsten vielleicht bauen sie ja für dich einen single-trail ein mit 30% gefälle...
dann biste für mich der topfavorit...grins 
*

dann hätte auch ich noch mehr spaß an so einer veranstaltung !


----------



## bergroff (11. April 2011)

So, hier noch für alle Zollstockprinzen meine korrigierte Ergebnisliste, prima für jeden. Und, wenn wir uns artig im Naturpark Kaufunger Wald verhalten, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal für die weiter Platzierten mit einer downhill-Einlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (11. April 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> So, hier noch für alle Zollstockprinzen meine korrigierte Ergebnisliste, prima für jeden. Und, wenn wir uns artig im Naturpark Kaufunger Wald verhalten, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal für die weiter Platzierten mit einer downhill-Einlage



wo kann ich mir denn jetzt mein krönchen noch abholen

oder bringt man es mir persönlich vorbei


----------



## bergroff (11. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> wo kann ich mir denn jetzt mein krönchen noch abholen
> 
> oder bringt man es mir persönlich vorbei




Erlaucht, vielleicht klappet es im Kellerwald am nächsten Sonn(en)tag!

Bis dahin mußt du dich mit dem internet begnügen, unter www.walldecor.de/kronen.jpg kannste dich einkaufen, ein Wandtatoo mit Namenszug und Spruch für übers Bettchen:

Hier ruht ein kleiner Prinz        
Hier kuschelt ein kleiner Prinz  
Mein kleiner Prinz                   
Unser kleiner Prinz                  
Hier schläft ein kleiner Prinz


----------



## flado (11. April 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Erlaucht, vielleicht klappet es im Kellerwald am nächsten Sonn(en)tag!
> 
> Bis dahin mußt du dich mit dem internet begnügen, unter www.walldecor.de/kronen.jpg kannste dich einkaufen, ein Wandtatoo mit Namenszug und Spruch für übers Bettchen:
> 
> ...



na supi!!
sehen uns dann beim kellerwald...
bis dann...


----------



## radlos (11. April 2011)

.


----------



## onkel_c (11. April 2011)

meine zeit zweifel ich mal an, oder ich muss meine polaruhr entsorgen !


----------



## tschabo007 (11. April 2011)

Sch... nur 2ter
Zumal auf der Urkunde 4ter steht...


----------



## TKS (11. April 2011)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Sch... nur 2ter
> Zumal auf der Urkunde 4ter steht...



Bei mir steht 2. drauf ;-) Nächstes Jahr sind dann 20 Funktionäre vom BRD mit der NADA da, dann wird alles Bestens... War doch super fürs erste Mal.


----------



## bergroff (11. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Bei mir steht 2. drauf ;-) Nächstes Jahr sind dann 20 Funktionäre vom BRD mit der NADA da, dann wird alles Bestens... War doch super fürs erste Mal.



Oh je, stimmt, der große Unbekannte vorne weg, vielleicht hatte der BDR wen zum testen geschickt, aber hast jetzt einen ordentlichen Zollstockpokal als gefühlter erster deiner Klasse und Prinzenvertreter bei allen Anlässen!


----------



## TKS (11. April 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Oh je, stimmt, der große Unbekannte vorne weg, vielleicht hatte der BDR wen zum testen geschickt, aber hast jetzt einen ordentlichen Zollstockpokal als gefühlter erster deiner Klasse und Prinzenvertreter bei allen Anlässen!



Der Pokal ist wirklich sehr gelungen . Hoffentlich passt der Flado gut drauf auf bis Sonntag. 

Falls wer Lust hat: Morgen Nachmittag 2h lockerst Grundlage durchs Fuldatal. Mittwoch Nachmittag dann 1,5 h Faulenzen mit Kaffee und Kuchen auf meinem Balkon. Trainiert irgendwer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (11. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Der Pokal ist wirklich sehr gelungen . Hoffentlich passt der Flado gut drauf auf bis Sonntag.
> 
> Falls wer Lust hat: Morgen Nachmittag 2h lockerst Grundlage durchs Fuldatal. Mittwoch Nachmittag dann 1,5 h Faulenzen mit Kaffee und Kuchen auf meinem Balkon. Trainiert irgendwer mit?


der pokal ist bei mir in sicheren händen,weißte doch die dinger pflege 
ich doch immer...da ich allerdings mit dem gleichen kleinen zollstock nach hause gefahren bin wie du ärgert mich das schon ein bisschen,hätte als gesamtsieger gerne einen größeren mitgenommen...werde deswegen nächstes jahr schön locker da hochfahren...15 minuten reichen ja um die altersklasse zu gewinnen und dann bekomme ich ja den selben zollstock..
danach trinke ich dann lieber ein paar schoppen mehr


----------



## onkel_c (12. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ...werde deswegen nächstes jahr schön locker da hochfahren...15 minuten reichen ja ...



ja so ähnlich hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, hatte aber nicht mit der unzulänglichkeit der zeitmessung gerechnet....


----------



## TKS (12. April 2011)

"na das hört sich ja gut an....da bin ich als neuer hessenturmkönig 2010 natürlich dabei....grins...
werde alles geben um zollstockkönig zu werden....grins..." (Zitat Flado, Anfang des Jahres hier im Forum)

Hat doch alles geklappt  Müssen wir bei Dir jetzt eigentlich Wegezoll zahlen?


----------



## flado (13. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> "na das hört sich ja gut an....da bin ich als neuer hessenturmkönig 2010 natürlich dabei....grins...
> werde alles geben um zollstockkönig zu werden....grins..." (Zitat Flado, Anfang des Jahres hier im Forum)
> 
> Hat doch alles geklappt  Müssen wir bei Dir jetzt eigentlich Wegezoll zahlen?



ach so stimmt ja gut das du mich dran errinnerst...
für alle die diese strecke jetzt benutzen,hier meine
kontonummer...12:50...
bitte überweist mir pro fahrt zwei euro auf das konto..
danke...


----------



## Weimi78 (13. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

an alle Rennradfahrer, die sich wegen der Schlaglöcher am Umschwang eine Federgabel einbauen wollen. Euch wird geholfen!

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...hwang-landesstrasse-wird-saniert-1202299.html


----------



## TKS (13. April 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> an alle Rennradfahrer, die sich wegen der Schlaglöcher am Umschwang eine Federgabel einbauen wollen. Euch wird geholfen!
> 
> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...hwang-landesstrasse-wird-saniert-1202299.html



Ich fahr da eh immer nur hoch von der Seite; war aber schon krass nach diesem Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (18. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> na supi!!
> sehen uns dann beim kellerwald...
> bis dann...



Selbst mit dem 2 Kilo Brot und seinem 3. Senioren-I-Treppchenplatz guckt er ja noch ernst, unser Zollstockprinz Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ein anderer hat sogar den 2. in seiner Klasse gemacht. 

Die Strecke war ja super, gerade mit dem Einbau der neuen Rampe gleich im ersten Berg -also jetzt mit 4 Heiligen bergroff- und den schnellen und neuen Trails. Hauptsache, dabei in dem ganzen Rekordgewusel, auch mit Platten @tks oder hintendrein mit Rückenschmerzen, gell @Dr. Knochenhart und meinereiner, soweit durchgekommen.


----------



## bergroff (19. April 2011)

So sieht sie grade aus, Frau Holle von vorne rüber, etwas aufgeräumter, aber immer noch recht zerzaust und furztrocken, so wie wir die alte Dame gar nicht kennen.

Kleine Feierabendrunde, zwei Platten wegen einer zerdepperten Felge, da freuen sich die Herrschaften am Königstor, wir stehen dir @weimi78 bei, wenn du dann am Tresen stehst mit dem Felgenschrott


----------



## TKS (19. April 2011)

Mir tun heute noch die Beine weh  war eine super-Veranstaltung!!!

OK, ich versuche es jetzt mal mit 2,5 bar Druck in den 2,0er Schlappen, 1,8 / 2 Bar waren wohl zu wenig in den Abfahrten.

War schon bitter, dass zusätzlich zum Platten dann noch die tolle SKS-Pumpe in ihre Einzelteile zerfallen ist  Nach 2 Minuten hat aber einer angehalten und mir seine pumpe geliehen... Da war die Gruppe dann schon knappe 8 Minuten weitergefahren: Außer Spesen nix gewesen


----------



## bergroff (19. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> OK, ich versuche es jetzt mal mit 2,5 bar Druck in den 2,0er Schlappen, 1,8 / 2 Bar waren wohl zu wenig in den Abfahrten.
> 
> Tja, aber da leidet dann der Rücken halt, kann ich nur leidlich sagen, ansonsten guck mal lieber in deine Felge, wer weiß.
> 
> Was ist denn auf der Kurzstrecke gewesen, der Axel ist noch prima von Platz 2 auf 1 hochgelupft worden!


----------



## TKS (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

Wer eine Pace RC31 Carbonstarrgabel (Cantischellen gibt's auch) mit 440er EinbauhÃ¶he braucht: Meine steht im Baikschopp bei Mark. Preis: 100 â¬ inkl. Schellen

Gewicht: Selbst gewogene 701 Gramm ohne Schellen

Die Gabel hat Magnesium Ausfallenden


----------



## flado (21. April 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem 2 Kilo Brot und seinem 3. Senioren-I-Treppchenplatz guckt er ja noch ernst, unser Zollstockprinz Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ein anderer hat sogar den 2. in seiner Klasse gemacht.
> 
> Die Strecke war ja super, gerade mit dem Einbau der neuen Rampe gleich im ersten Berg -also jetzt mit 4 Heiligen bergroff- und den schnellen und neuen Trails. Hauptsache, dabei in dem ganzen Rekordgewusel, auch mit Platten @tks oder hintendrein mit Rückenschmerzen, gell @Dr. Knochenhart und meinereiner, soweit durchgekommen.


so wieder da..danke für die glückwünsche
wer war denn der andere podiums-fahrer??


----------



## TKS (21. April 2011)

... Mist, überhaupt kein Wind hier oben anner Nordsee... Deswegen heute Abend erst mal gechillt den Mojito hier an der Strandbar mit Blick auf den Sonnenuntergang getestet :-D

Prinzchen, wie war's in Spanien?

Flado, wie wars anner Ostsee?

Will wer mit nach Sundern am Samstag nächste Woche? Insgesamt hätte ich 2 Plätze frei. Alternativ fahre ich auch gern irgendwo mit ;-)


----------



## flado (22. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Mist, überhaupt kein Wind hier oben anner Nordsee... Deswegen heute Abend erst mal gechillt den Mojito hier an der Strandbar mit Blick auf den Sonnenuntergang getestet :-D
> 
> Prinzchen, wie war's in Spanien?
> 
> ...


 
moin...grömitz war richtig gut,aber jetzt wird es auch zeit das man wieder traniert...
muss mal schauen ob ich dort noch einen startplatz bekomme,wenn ja und wir sind um 18 uhr wieder zuhause dann komme ich mit...sag dir dann nochmal bescheid....


----------



## flado (22. April 2011)

hatt wer bock von 10-12 uhr eine runde mtb zu fahren??
treffen am altersheim druseltal oder baunsberg...
aber etwas zügiger!!!!


----------



## TKS (22. April 2011)

flado schrieb:


> hatt wer bock von 10-12 uhr eine runde mtb zu fahren??
> treffen am altersheim druseltal oder baunsberg...
> aber etwas zügiger!!!!



Nö, ich leg mich jetzt lieber gleich an den Strand in die Sonne ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (22. April 2011)

hasste auch recht..habe ich ja auch vier tage gemacht,ist auch mal ganz schön!!!
viel spaß noch!!!
bis denne....


----------



## Stafford_2003 (23. April 2011)

Allen erst einmal schöne Ostertage!


----------



## flado (23. April 2011)

Stafford_2003 schrieb:


> Allen erst einmal schöne Ostertage!


danke stafford..wünsche ich dir natürlich auch...
montag geht klar ...fischer kommt auch mit und den herrn oeste versuche ich auch noch zu aktivieren...werden schön locker machen und am bilstein einen kaffee trinken und dazu 5 stückchen kuchen essen...


----------



## Stafford_2003 (23. April 2011)

Fahren wir MTB oder Straße.....  ja können wir machen, nimm genug Geld mit du Fressack


----------



## TKS (23. April 2011)

Euch auch allen frohe Ostern und schöne dicke Eier. 

Kiten in der Cuxhavener Fahrrinne war heute super; gut dass die Küstenwache nicht da war :-D


----------



## Stafford_2003 (23. April 2011)

Manche sind im Urlaub  und immer Online,will ja keinen ansprechen.... aber fängt mit T an und hört hier mit S auf.... schönen Urlaub mein lieber!!


----------



## TKS (23. April 2011)

Stafford_2003 schrieb:


> Manche sind im Urlaub  und immer Online,will ja keinen ansprechen.... aber fängt mit T an und hört hier mit S auf.... schönen Urlaub mein lieber!!



... Hab ja auch passend zum Osterfest ein Eifon ;-)

Euch viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## Stafford_2003 (23. April 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Hab ja auch passend zum Osterfest ein Eifon ;-)
> 
> Euch viel Spaß beim Biken!


eifon ist sogar schneller als  der rechner daheime  ich merke es 1zu1


----------



## Stafford_2003 (23. April 2011)

Danke  wir werden die Ausfahrt genießen. wenn du nichts machend da oben am Strand rum liegst und auch noch braun wirst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stafford_2003 (23. April 2011)

http://www.raceacrossamerica.org/raam/rcrank.php?s_N_Year_ID=33
 das ist mal was...... Einzelstarter  bevorzugt


----------



## flado (24. April 2011)

Stafford_2003 schrieb:


> Fahren wir MTB oder Straße..... ja können wir machen, nimm genug Geld mit du Fressack


 
was haste mehr bock??

würde mich aber auch mal gerne den stoppomaten hochquälen

ist mir aber egal,sag nur kurz bescheid,dann muss ich den anderen das noch sagen.....

bis denne


----------



## flado (10. Mai 2011)

gar keine bewegung mehr hier drin...wo seid ihr denn alle...


----------



## bergroff (11. Mai 2011)

flado schrieb:


> gar keine bewegung mehr hier drin...wo seid ihr denn alle...



....Bewegung geschied durch Wald und Flur, über Stock und Stein, bei diesem herrlichen Frühsommer, selbst durch die Abendsonne noch in kurz/kurz, was wollen wir mehr. Frau Holle ist so trocken und schluffig wie nie zu vor aber immer noch mit Mikadospielchen oben drauf.

Und, wenn wer Lust hat, für Donnerstagabend gibt es noch evtl. 1-2 Plätze nach Bischhausen zum vorfahren, einfach per PN an mich melden.

Der 5. Bischhäuser Mountainbike-Marathon ist am *22.05. *www.rsc-bischhausen.de


----------



## DomW (15. Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich suche Biker für den Raum Staufenberg.
Komme selbst aus Landwehrhagen.

Fahre meißt Mo., Di., Do., Sa. und So.

Grüße
Dom


----------



## bergsprint (15. Mai 2011)

da gibts doch die lieses,der weimi78 kommt auch aus der nähe.
sonntag ist rennen in bischausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (16. Mai 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> da gibts doch die lieses,der weimi78 kommt auch aus der nähe.
> sonntag ist rennen in bischausen



Wer hat sich außer mir noch für die Kinderrunde angemeldet? ;-) Will endlich auch mal wieder vorne fahren :-D


----------



## bergsprint (16. Mai 2011)

frag doch mal den flado.die übergewichtigen baldrentner bei mir im verein fahren wohl auch kurz ggf mittel.könnte ja mal regnen wie beim ersten mal das die 1rundler etwas gefordet werden*G*


----------



## bergroff (16. Mai 2011)

DomW schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Da biste richtig im Obergericht. wir sehen uns Dienstag. Feierabendtour gestern abend übern Steinberg, da fühlste dich wie in Daniels Heidiland oder in den Ardennen, und, das direkt vor der Haustür und Weimi78er Lieblingstrail geht auch von oben bergroaf anstatt bergroff über Stock und Stein, Moos und Sumpf, verblockt und schluffig
> 
> bergroff


----------



## bergroff (16. Mai 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> frag doch mal den flado.die übergewichtigen baldrentner bei mir im verein fahren wohl auch kurz ggf mittel.könnte ja mal regnen wie beim ersten mal das die 1rundler etwas gefordet werden*G*



Wer ist hier übergewichtig? Wir sind schon mal vorgefahren und ich sag nur, die Strecke in Bischhausen ist so was von betonhart derzeit, da sollteste deinen popogedämpften giftgrünen 18,5-kilo-Panzer ausfahren, wenigstens auf die 10-Kilometer-Runde, mit deinem Rücken und dem LebendGewicht, oder willste dich wieder mit zugucken rausmogeln


----------



## TKS (16. Mai 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Wer ist hier übergewichtig? Wir sind schon mal vorgefahren und ich sag nur, die Strecke in Bischhausen ist so was von betonhart derzeit, da sollteste deinen popogedämpften giftgrünen 18,5-kilo-Panzer ausfahren, wenigstens auf die 10-Kilometer-Runde, mit deinem Rücken und dem LebendGewicht, oder willste dich wieder mit zugucken rausmogeln



Ich halte dagegen: 2.0er Reifen mit 2.5 Bar und Hardtail. Schön für die Bandscheiben... :-D


----------



## bergroff (16. Mai 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich halte dagegen: 2.0er Reifen mit 2.5 Bar und Hardtail. Schön für die Bandscheiben... :-D



Hast recht, mir tun jetzt noch die Bandschies da unten weh, selbst mit 2.1er und 2,6 bar bei lockerer Fahrweise auf dem hard


----------



## flado (16. Mai 2011)

tks ich bin wahrscheinlich auch nur auf der kurzen dabei!!
werde ich aber kurzfristig entscheiden....bin jeden dritten tag beim
arzt und lasse mich spritzen...voll nervig der rücken...laufen geht besser als rad...
aber fahren werde ich auf jeden fall...verpisst wird sich nicht,will euch alle an der startlinie sehen!!!egal ob kurz oder lang...


----------



## TKS (16. Mai 2011)

flado schrieb:


> tks ich bin wahrscheinlich auch nur auf der kurzen dabei!!
> werde ich aber kurzfristig entscheiden....bin jeden dritten tag beim
> arzt und lasse mich spritzen...voll nervig der rücken...laufen geht besser als rad...
> aber fahren werde ich auf jeden fall...verpisst wird sich nicht,will euch alle an der startlinie sehen!!!egal ob kurz oder lang...



Jeden Dritten Tag beim Arzt = Jeden dritten Tag 4 Stunden Training
Rücken tut weh = Ich habe die Form meines Lebens

So, dann fange ich mal an: Heuschnupfen, Bronchien zu, keine Luft, Flitzkacke,... ( kann das auch mal wer übersetzen? ;-) )


----------



## flado (16. Mai 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Jeden Dritten Tag beim Arzt = Jeden dritten Tag 4 Stunden Training
> Rücken tut weh = Ich habe die Form meines Lebens
> 
> So, dann fange ich mal an: Heuschnupfen, Bronchien zu, keine Luft, Flitzkacke,... ( kann das auch mal wer übersetzen? ;-) )


 
schön ,das hört sich ja auch gut an
na dann gehen wir vielleicht gleich an das bierschiff und an die bratwurstbude,hauen uns schön ein paar schoppen in den kopf
und futtern drei bratwürste dazu...
was hälste davon??


----------



## TKS (16. Mai 2011)

flado schrieb:


> schön ,das hört sich ja auch gut an
> na dann gehen wir vielleicht gleich an das bierschiff und an die bratwurstbude,hauen uns schön ein paar schoppen in den kopf
> und futtern drei bratwürste dazu...
> was hälste davon??




Erst 1:30 Radfahren. Dann nen Schoppen und ne Wurst und den Bekloppten beim Einbiegen in die 2.Runde zugucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (17. Mai 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Erst 1:30 Radfahren. Dann nen Schoppen und ne Wurst und den Bekloppten beim Einbiegen in die 2.Runde zugucken.


ja so könnte es aussehen...wetter passt ja so wie es aussieht,da freue ich mich doch schon...aber wie gesagt wenn mein rücken besser wird,fahre ich vielleicht auch 2 runden...wollen wir zusammen fahren?
bernd fährt ja mit sicherjeit auch da hin...telefonieren dann nochmal..
bis dann..


----------



## Commandante (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bin mit meiner Freundin für ein paar Tage in der Region und hab "zufälligerweise" die Räder dabei, aber leider keine Ahnung wo man fahren kann und wo sich die Trails verstecken.
Gibt es einen regelmäßigen Tourentreff? Ich bin über Tourentipps oder sogar kompetente Führung dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## flado (19. Mai 2011)

wer braucht ein fahrradnavi...model falk-ibex 30...neupreis zwischen335 und 369 euro.. habe es im dez gewonnen und nur das packet geöffnet und den akku aufgeladen..eigentlich ein geiles teil,aber ich brauche keinen,wer allerdings ein bisschen luxus am fahrrad haben will kann sich bei mir melden....200euro und es geht weg...


----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2011)

Commandante schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin mit meiner Freundin für ein paar Tage in der Region und hab "zufälligerweise" die Räder dabei, aber leider keine Ahnung wo man fahren kann und wo sich die Trails verstecken.
> Gibt es einen regelmäßigen Tourentreff? Ich bin über Tourentipps oder sogar kompetente Führung dankbar!
> 
> Grüße



Die meisten hier werden am Sonntag in Bischhausen beim Marathon sein. Kommt doch vorbei und Fahrt die 40km-Runde. Da wird Euch alles geboten (super Strecke)!


----------



## bergroff (21. Mai 2011)

Heute mal BildGrüsze:

-über Weinbergstrails mitm richtigen Rad über rutschigen Schiefer hinab sich stürzend
-bergroff un-a-bergroaf im Moseltal
-im trailpark den jungen Wilden zugucken und (etwas) mitspielen
-in Luxembourg gucken, ob die Schleckbrüder einem entgegenkommen oder überholen, dabei lecker Kuchen und Kaffee geniesen und die üblichen Zollwaren ausführen

Bis morgen in Bischhausen!


----------



## flado (21. Mai 2011)

viel glück und gute ergebnisse allen die morgen in bischhausen fahren...
gebe platz eins ab!!!...habe mich für den marathon endschieden...grins...
haut rein!!,bin erst wieder nächste woche in neumorschen dabei...
bis dann...


----------



## bergroff (29. Mai 2011)

flado schrieb:


> bischhausen fahren...neumorschen dabei...
> /quote]
> 
> Sollte doch wieder reichen für den Zollstockprinzen, hier Pokal, da Pokal, ein zweites und ein erstes Treppchen. Gab ja einige Treppchen und Plätzchen unter den ersten zehn die zwei Wochenenden fürs hießige Forum
> ...


----------



## TKS (30. Mai 2011)

Gestern Schotten war auch super. Da Prinzchen und ich bergab Fahrtechnik mit Wahnsinn gepaart haben (fing schon bei der Hinfahrt an und endete auf dem Rückweg mit einer Polizeieskorte - danke Hutsche, kannst Du mir so eine Karre auch mal für einen Tag besorgen? ;-) ):

Platz 5 und Platz 10 bei den Senioren 1 in einem sehr gut besetzten Rennen. Hutsche ist gleich zweimal aufs Treppchen gefahren: Deutscher Polizeimeister und bei den Herren.


----------



## flado (30. Mai 2011)

na da waren wir ja alle mal wieder sehr erfolgreich,sind schon eine starke truppe hier im forum...jetzt werden wir uns alle beim bilsteinrennen sehen und es uns dort schön besorgen,wenn wir dann alle gut durchgekommen sind will ich hoffen das wir mal ein stündchen da bleiben und schön zusammen einen schoppen trinken,so wie ich das in neumorschen gemacht habe...vier weizen ohne was zu essen...schön harte gewesen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (30. Mai 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> flado schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bischhausen fahren...neumorschen dabei...
> ...


----------



## bergroff (30. Mai 2011)

flado schrieb:


> bergroff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ja danke bergroff,bin zufrieden mit dem ergebniss,so kann es weiter gehen..bis denne....
> ...


----------



## flado (31. Mai 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> flado schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Strecke war doch @TKS ganz OK, viel Autobahn und schnelles Fahren, kaum Gehölz und Steine im Weg, ganz gute Trails und Kunstgenuß.
> ...


----------



## TKS (31. Mai 2011)

In Schotten gabs ne Mütze. Ätsch. Handtuch wäre mir lieber gewesen ;-)


----------



## flado (31. Mai 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> In Schotten gabs ne Mütze. Ätsch. Handtuch wäre mir lieber gewesen ;-)


 eine mütze,das ist aber auch schönbei uns gab es einen schönen schlauch mit tasche
und für mich einen pokal und zwei urkunden,wenn sich das nicht gelohnt hat für 20 euro dann weiß ich es nicht
will eventuell in willingen starten hasste bock..


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2011)

Wir waren mal wieder in den (richtigen) Bergen, zum fahren waren die Wege aber nicht geeignet, da teilweise nicht vorhanden........




Morteratsch Gletscher mit Piz Bernina und Piz Palü im Hintergrund



Bernina Gruppe



Schneefelder auf 2860m ü. M. bei Pontresina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (2. Juni 2011)

haben kleinen vatertagsausritt gemacht -waren gar nicht so viele angetrunkenen im weg.
die laschies von  mauers haben die teilnahme am kickertunier gekänzelt-hätten ja eh verloren.


----------



## TKS (4. Juni 2011)

So etwa um halb zwei / zwei Uhr 4 Stunden zügig mit dem MTB durch den Kaufungerwald. Abfahrt Kassel Harleshausen, ich kann unterwegs einsammeln.


----------



## bergroff (4. Juni 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ich kann unterwegs einsammeln.



Mmmh, muß noch arbeiten und etwas entwerfen, aber 15 Uhr 30/16 Uhr ab Sdhsn. Richtung Bilstein mit Verwegungen war so mein Spätnachmittagsentwurf.

Gruß

bergroff


----------



## TKS (4. Juni 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Mmmh, muß noch arbeiten und etwas entwerfen, aber 15 Uhr 30/16 Uhr ab Sdhsn. Richtung Bilstein mit Verwegungen war so mein Spätnachmittagsentwurf.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> bergroff



Passt!

Wäre es OK wenn ich so um 15:30 Uhr bei Dir bin und wir gleich losdüsen? Ich muss heute Abend noch Grillen und Cocktails schlürfen ;-) Dann wäre ich gegen 19:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause. 

Schick mal ne SMS wegen der Adresse (oder soll ich bei Deinem Büro vorbeikommen?).


----------



## DomW (4. Juni 2011)

Moin,

ist am morgigen Sonntag auch Jemand unterwegs?

Grüße
Dom


----------



## bergroff (4. Juni 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Passt!



15 Uhr 30, Bushaltestelle Wichtelbrunnenbad an der Heiligenröder Straße in Sandeshausen

vielleicht traut sich ja noch wer mit oder lässt sich @weimi78 unterwegs auflesen? und wir fahren direkt zu den Cocktails, aber muß wahrscheinlich auf dem Bilstein noch kurz Kaffee mit Frau und Freundin schlürfen.


----------



## TKS (4. Juni 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> 15 Uhr 30, Bushaltestelle Wichtelbrunnenbad an der Heiligenröder Straße in Sandeshausen
> 
> vielleicht traut sich ja noch wer mit oder lässt sich @weimi78 unterwegs auflesen? und wir fahren direkt zu den Cocktails, aber muß wahrscheinlich auf dem Bilstein noch kurz Kaffee mit Frau und Freundin schlürfen.



Frau und Freundin? Ich schaffe es immer dass sich die Beiden nicht kennen ;-)

Alles klar, bin dann da. Kaffeepause können wir noch mal schauen, ich wollte von da gleich über die Berge hinter Grossalmerode Richtung Helsa weiterdüsen. Michelskopf wird auch drangehangen und danach mal schauen was die Uhr sagt. 

Bin gestern seit langem mal wieder den Umschwang mit dem Renner von Kleinalmerode hochgefahren; das nächste Mal nur noch mit dem MTB bei der Straße :-O


----------



## TKS (4. Juni 2011)

DomW schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist am morgigen Sonntag auch Jemand unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Morgen früh mit dem Renner nach Bad Karlshafen (Grundlage). Zurück mal schauen, es ist Sattelfest... Ca. 5 Stunden locker.


----------



## Weimi78 (4. Juni 2011)

Lass bloÃ die Frau Holle weg. Eine Schande!

Aber der Blick vom Bilstein entschÃ¤digt!

@TKS und Bergroff: bin dann also leider schon durch, da ich ab 16 Uhr grillen muss. Verdammt! î


----------



## bergsprint (4. Juni 2011)

morgen ein bischen mtb fahren ? viel autobahn ,viel hoch ,viel weit und viel langsam.trefpunkt bei mir 9.30 3-6std.alternative vorschläge ?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (4. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei. Komme vorbei. Kann bis 13 Uhr - 13.30 Uhr je nachdem!


----------



## flado (5. Juni 2011)

tks jetzt willstes aber wisse was!!!
waren gestern im kaufungerwald unterwegs...4:35 stunden
bin ja mal gespannt ob es ein trockenes bilsteinrennen gibt,wäre ja mal was ganz anderes und für mich wie gemacht...bis auf die abfahrten...grins...
na ja lassen wir uns mal überraschen....


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juni 2011)

@flado
schau doch mal eurosport 2 vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## TKS (5. Juni 2011)

flado schrieb:


> tks jetzt willstes aber wisse was!!!
> waren gestern im kaufungerwald unterwegs...4:35 stunden
> bin ja mal gespannt ob es ein trockenes bilsteinrennen gibt,wäre ja mal was ganz anderes und für mich wie gemacht...bis auf die abfahrten...grins...
> na ja lassen wir uns mal überraschen....



Bilstein vermutlich für mich nicht dieses Jahr. Und Pfingsten geht es (Wind vorausgesetzt) endlich mal wieder ans Meer zum Kiten.


----------



## TKS (5. Juni 2011)

Heute war mir nach 5 Stunden Rennrad in der prallen Mittagssonne eine Stunde lang richtig schlecht... Bin zu alt für so nen Mist. Trotz knappen 5 Litern Wasser die ich unterwegs getrunken habe. Ich war schon kurz davor bei nem Bierpilz anzuhalten und ein paar Hefe wegzuzischen. War wie am Waffelstand pure Selbstbeherrschung.


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juni 2011)

wir haben nach dem dritten berg auch aufgegeben.jetzt schön rock am ring schauen bis es zu ende ist(1 plus)


----------



## TKS (5. Juni 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wir haben nach dem dritten berg auch aufgegeben.jetzt schön rock am ring schauen bis es zu ende ist(1 plus)



... Und in den Radschuhen waren es gefühlte 80 Grad... Wenn da die Sonne draufknallt, auweia


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juni 2011)

bei den temperaturen creme ich mir auch meinen kopf ein,da wo es etwas lichter ist.ein guten tip habe ich -auf weißen sachen gibts keine weißen ränder


----------



## TKS (6. Juni 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bei den temperaturen creme ich mir auch meinen kopf ein,da wo es etwas lichter ist.



Muss ich wohl auch mal machen ;-) Und hier die wöchentlichen Tipps gegen Inkontinenz und wie man den Zivi sinnvoll ins Training einbindet... Rentnerbande hier :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (6. Juni 2011)

also jungs, wenn man euch so liest ...
ich war das ganze wochenende in ritterrüstung und vollvisiermütze unterwegs. dazu noch ordentlich staub fressen. und das 3 tage lang!


----------



## TKS (6. Juni 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> also jungs, wenn man euch so liest ...
> ich war das ganze wochenende in ritterrüstung und vollvisiermütze unterwegs. dazu noch ordentlich staub fressen. und das 3 tage lang!



Und ist was bei rausgekommen, ich meine: Hat das alles Sinn gemacht? ;-)


----------



## onkel_c (6. Juni 2011)

wir möchten hier sicherlich nicht über sinn oder unsinn unseres tuns debattieren, oder?

raus gekommen ist platz 5. und mit nicht ganz 2 sekunden rückstand auf platz 1 bin ich nach meinem crah vom letzten sommer auf einem guten weg.


----------



## bergroff (6. Juni 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Und ist was bei rausgekommen, ich meine: Hat das alles Sinn gemacht? ;-)



Also, wie die Strecke vom Bilstein sich anfühlt, haben wir zwei ja am Samstag schon eingehend mit den Sandverhältnissen unterm pneu getestet, da waren ja die Schattenabfahrten schon eine Gnade und ganz schön schnell ist die Piste. 

Der Saarschleifenmarathon hats uns -siehe www.*nmbiking*.de/   staub-fressend schon mal vorgemacht, fast so wie die Rennfahrer in Africa, nur, daß die an der Saar sogar richtige Tragepassagen eingebaut haben


----------



## bergroff (10. Juni 2011)

Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *onkel_c* 

 
_http://extratip.de/2011/06/04/mounta...-rennstrecken/_

Der extratipp, das unbekannte Wesen:

http://extratip.de/2011/06/08/der-wa...-fuer-alle-da/

Am Mittwoch wird genau das Gegenteil geschrieben.

Leider ist es so, daß HessenForst gedeckelt wurde, von ganz oben.  HessenForst wollte auch im Habichtswald neue Wege gehen, so die  dirtbike-line an der Hessenschanze und andere Projekte mittragen. Nun  zieht sich Wiesbaden auf die 70er Jahre mit dem antiquierten  Waldbetretungsrecht zurück und will sogar gültige Ausnahmegenehmigungen  etc. per Erlaß angratzen!

Im Kasseler Osten haben wir zwar die "Trailrules im Naturpark  Kaufunger Wald" analog zu den trailrules des DIMB aber wie kann es nun  weiter gehen? Eigentlich müßte der Zoff nach Wiesbaden getragen werden.


----------



## TKS (10. Juni 2011)

So ein Schwachsinn...

Ich benutze den Extratip seit Jahren immer nur zum Nasse-Schuhe-ausstopfen und zum Nachsehen der Saturn und Mediamarktprospekte.

Sich darüber ausfzuregen bringt doch gar nichts, jedes Frühjahr bringt die lokale Käsepresse einen Radl-Rambo-Artikel und dann vergessen es die Leute wieder. Ich habe selbst mit dem Forst noch keine Probleme gehabt wenn ich einen Mitarbeiter auf einem Trail getroffen habe. Ignoren wir den Scheiß einfach.

Die Downhiller brauchen aber Unterstützung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (10. Juni 2011)

es geht hier nicht um den etip und dessen inhalt. es geht um die tatsache, dass die 'bergabfraktion' keine plattform hat und auch keinen geeigneten platz um den sport ausleben zu können. dies führt zweifelsfrei zu problemen. und diese nehmen mittlerweile skurile formen an, siehe mein posting über die blockade des jägersteiges. 

torsten du darfst mir glauben, dass ich entspannt unterwegs bin und keinen streit suche - meine zeit ist mir zu schade dafür. aber frag mal christiane, was sich so in den letzten wochen alles auf unseren wenigen touren ereignet hat....

ich hab da wirklich keine lust mehr drauf. dafür durfte ich heute auf dem x13 vom brand (wattenbach) richtung lohfelden bestaunen zu was der forst in der lage ist. aus einem schönen pfad wurde eine waldautobahn! toll ist es geworden und der vormals feste boden ist nun butterweich. leider hatte ich kein photofähiges equipment dabei ....

mit dem hessenforst habe ich fertig. ich weiß, dass diese leute nimmermüde werden für all ihr tun immer die passende begründung zu finden. nur sollte man dann auch mal reflektieren, was solch eine strecke letztlich 'anrichtet'. im verhältnis nämlich nix - nur hat so was keine notwendigkeit. alles andere eben schon, wenn es mit forstwirtschaft zu tun hat.

über andere positive aspekte des radfahrens will ich gar nicht näher eingehen. die versteht eh kaum einer, außer denen die radfahren .


----------



## El Butre (11. Juni 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> dafür durfte ich heute auf dem x13 vom brand (wattenbach) richtung lohfelden bestaunen zu was der forst in der lage ist. aus einem schönen pfad wurde eine waldautobahn! toll ist es geworden und der vormals feste boden ist nun butterweich. leider hatte ich kein photofähiges equipment dabei ....
> .


 
Dazu die passende Parallele,der X3 im Reinhardswald vom Gahrenberg in Richtung Vaake.Früher ein schöner "lauschiger" Trail direkt durch den Wald,heute eine Dieser unsäglichen Forstautobahnen,mit Schotter aufgefüllt und planiert,einfach gruselig.


----------



## bergroff (14. Juni 2011)

...selbst im kleinen oberen Schmugglerpfad hinter Sandershausen hamse' zugeschlagen und geschoben.


Da hilft doch nur noch: "WEGE entstehen dadurch, dass man sie fährt"


----------



## onkel_c (14. Juni 2011)

fehlt aber noch die aspahltdecke...


----------



## hutsche (15. Juni 2011)

Hey TKS, hast du mich heute nicht erkannt oder hast du mich für einen Triathleten gehalten? Mehr als ein halbes Kopfnicken hatte ich mir schon erwartet . Wollte erst umdrehen, warst du aber ziemlich schnell unterwegs.


----------



## TKS (15. Juni 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hey TKS, hast du mich heute nicht erkannt oder hast du mich für einen Triathleten gehalten? Mehr als ein halbes Kopfnicken hatte ich mir schon erwartet . Wollte erst umdrehen, warst du aber ziemlich schnell unterwegs.



Sorry, ich hatte noch gerätselt. Am Ortsschild ist mir dann aufgegangen dass Du es warst. Das war mal wieder das keine-Zeit-also-schnell-mit-der-Brechstange-Training ;-)

Fährst Du Grossalmerode oder Gedern?


----------



## hutsche (15. Juni 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Fährst Du Grossalmerode oder Gedern?



Weder noch, werde am Sonntag Straßenrennen in Marburg fahren.

Hat die Trainingsbrechstange wenigstens was gebracht?


----------



## TKS (15. Juni 2011)

Nö ;-)

Dafür ein Muskelkater von den 2 Stunden Wellen- Kiten am Montag 

Und die Ermüdung im rechten Fuß vom Zurückheizen auf der Autobahn am Montag Abend. SPO - Kassel in unter 4 Stunden...


----------



## Prinzchen (15. Juni 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Nö ;-)
> 
> Dafür ein Muskelkater von den 2 Stunden Wellen- Kiten am Montag
> 
> Und die Ermüdung im rechten Fuß vom Zurückheizen auf der Autobahn am Montag Abend. SPO - Kassel in unter 4 Stunden...



Tempomat?


----------



## TKS (15. Juni 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Tempomat?



Leider zu viele 180-linke-Spur-Schleicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (15. Juni 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Und die Ermüdung im rechten Fuß vom Zurückheizen auf der Autobahn am Montag Abend. SPO - Kassel in unter 4 Stunden...



450 km in 4h? Das schafft ja sogar ein Lada Niva. Da muss eigentlich mehr gehen, wahrscheinlich warst du der Schleicher


----------



## TKS (19. Juni 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> 450 km in 4h? Das schafft ja sogar ein Lada Niva. Da muss eigentlich mehr gehen, wahrscheinlich warst du der Schleicher



Der Verkehr, der Verkehr...

Heute warens knappe 15-20 Minuten von mir zu Hause bis zum Start in Großalmerode (über Kaufungen) inkl. Fast-Abflug in der letzten Rechtskurve vor der Kuppe mit knappen 160...  Super, so elektronische Helferlein auf nasser Strasse...

So genug Schw... Vergleich hier;

Wie war bei Dir Marburg?


----------



## hutsche (19. Juni 2011)

Platz 14, mal wieder Platzierung verpasst 

So ist das im Straßenrennen, einmal nicht aufgepasst, es geht eine Gruppe und man ist im Feld gefangen.

OT: Im Stadtgebiet KS hat mir "leider" vorhin ein VK Teilnehmer die Vorfahrt genommen. Klassischer Rechts vor Links Crash. Was besseres hätte mir gar nicht passieren können, hatte schon längst keinen Bock mehr auf die Karre. Jetzt komme ich mit einem dicken Finanzplus aus der Sache 

Hat der Flado eigentlich heute ein neues Handtuch bekommen?


----------



## TKS (19. Juni 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Platz 14, mal wieder Platzierung verpasst
> 
> So ist das im Straßenrennen, einmal nicht aufgepasst, es geht eine Gruppe und man ist im Feld gefangen.
> 
> ...



... Provozierst Du eigentlich solche Unfälle? ;-) Jedes Jahr ne neue Karre, da muss man mal die Rennleitung auf Dich aufmerksam machen. *lol*

Ja, was hat der Flado eigentlich heute bekommen? Da musste ich mir über zwei Stunden heute seinen Hintern ansehen...


----------



## hutsche (19. Juni 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ja, was hat der Flado eigentlich heute bekommen? Da musste ich mir über zwei Stunden heute seinen Hintern ansehen...



Und wie fandest du den Hintern? Ist eigentlich ganz hübsch, ich würde sagen Typ Apfel...

Mit den Karren werde ich echt meinem Namen gerecht. Jetzt schon das dritte mal kurz vor der fälligen HU Totalschaden. Passt.


----------



## TKS (20. Juni 2011)

Ist schon echt ein geiler Knackarsch, ich war auch die ganze Zeit total abgelenkt und habe mich gefragt wie ich an ein Date komme. 

Vor der nächsten HU sag Bescheid, ich habe einen Rabattretter ;-)


----------



## TKS (22. Juni 2011)

Wer kommt noch mit nach Frammersbach am Sonntag?

http://www.spessart-bike.de/


----------



## bergroff (23. Juni 2011)

domW und Co., wer noch keinen Feiertags-Fahrschein gelöst hat. Das Wetter sollte wieder mitspielen:

15 Uhr Bushaltestelle Schwimmbadparkplatz Niestetal-Sandershausen

kleiner Ausritt Richtung Frau Holle und Co.. Die arbeitende Bevölkerung in Niedersachsen können wir gerne unterwegs aufsammeln.

bergroff [0173/5183510]


----------



## Weimi78 (23. Juni 2011)

Ha ha. Händlermesse und ich komm nicht vor 19 Uhr raus hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (23. Juni 2011)

War super heute morgen im Habichtswald. Und endlich mal wieder was kaputt gemacht.


----------



## DomW (23. Juni 2011)

Also dann bis gleich...
Wann seid Ihr denn heute morgen gefahren und wer war alles mit dabei?


----------



## TKS (23. Juni 2011)

DomW schrieb:


> Also dann bis gleich...
> Wann seid Ihr denn heute morgen gefahren und wer war alles mit dabei?



Von 10 - 12, allein. Wollte wohl keiner trocken bleiben ;-) Um 12 musste ich dann raus aus dem Wald, heute ist Viehmann-Wandertag und ein paar Leute haben auch ihr MTB rausgeholt. In der Abfahrt zur Hessenschanze häte ich fast einen ungenietet; der hatte anscheinend einen Parkschein gezogen...


----------



## TKS (24. Juni 2011)

Wer Lust hat einen Startplatz bei der Rennrad Transalp günstigst zu übernehmen kann sich bei mir melden. Ich vermittle dann den Kontakt. Wichtig: Start ist am Sonntag!!!!


----------



## OPM (24. Juni 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Von 10 - 12, allein. Wollte wohl keiner trocken bleiben ;-) Um 12 musste ich dann raus aus dem Wald, heute ist Viehmann-Wandertag und ein paar Leute haben auch ihr MTB rausgeholt. In der Abfahrt zur Hessenschanze häte ich fast einen ungenietet; der hatte anscheinend einen Parkschein gezogen...



Wenn der Weg auf der ganzen Breite blockiert ist, fällt das Ausweichen allerdings schwer:




Hab den tschabo jetzt zufällig nach der gestrigen 150km Tour (Schauenburg - Bad Karlshafen - Hann.-Münden -Kassel - Schauenburg) im RL getroffen, Kassel ist echt'n Dorf.


----------



## El Butre (25. Juni 2011)

OPM schrieb:


> nach der gestrigen 150km Tour (Schauenburg - Bad Karlshafen - Hann.-Münden -Kassel - Schauenburg) .


 
Wie war den Deine Streckenführung ? Diemelradweg,und den R1 wieder retour oder oben durch den Wald ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (25. Juni 2011)

El Butre schrieb:


> Wie war den Deine Streckenführung ? Diemelradweg,und den R1 wieder retour oder oben durch den Wald ?



Hin über Ehlen, Zierenberg, Ober-/Niedermeiser, Liebenau und Hümme (dabei teilweise Diemelradweg) dann ab Bad Karlshafen an der Weser hoch (keine Ahnung welcher R-x das war, der ortskundige Lotse und der andere Kollege, die in Hümme per Regiotram angereist waren, haben sich dann nach Gyrosteller in der Mündener Altstadt für Renterbespassung auf dem Schiff nach KS entschieden) dann ab Hann.Münden Fuldaradweg nach KS und über die Dörfer wieder nach Schauenburg.

Morgens um 6 bei der Abfahrt war herrliches Wetter und ausser 2 Radfahrern sonst niemand auf der Strasse. Später leichte Gewitterschauer und total verschlammter Fuldaradweg (und ich ohne Schutzbleche; danach bei der Auffahrt zur Konrad-Adenauer der nächste Gewitterschauer).


----------



## bergsprint (25. Juni 2011)

morgen rennrad,abfahrt 10h bei mir.wir fahren mal übern hohen hagen


----------



## bergroff (25. Juni 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> morgen rennrad,abfahrt 10h bei mir.wir fahren mal übern hohen hagen



OK, wenn mein Chef mir noch frei gibt und du anderes Wetter bestellst, bin ich um viertelnachzehn am östlichen Hafenbrückenkopf oder gedenkst du uns direkt über Lutterberg zu quälen, Trainer?

Im Zweifel gib nochmals genauer Bescheid.


...das mit dem Wetter nehm ich ernst, beim letzten Ausflug sind domW, lofloh und ich philosophierend auf einem Hochsitz für länger eingekehrt!


----------



## Weimi78 (25. Juni 2011)

Andreas und ich haben heute auch eine ordentliche Schleife im Thüringer Wald gedreht. Das heilige R stand nur kurz für Regensteig, meist jedoch für den Rennsteig. War super!


----------



## bergroff (25. Juni 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Andreas und ich haben heute auch eine ordentliche Schleife im Thüringer Wald gedreht. Das heilige R stand nur kurz für Regensteig, meist jedoch für den Rennsteig. War super!




.....dann kannste ja am 10 July mitkommen, da sollte eigentlich der Hessenturmkönig sein, aber der ist leider Geschichte!, ich überleg mal wieder in ähnlichem Terrain im wilden Westen und knüppeldick die 110 km und 3100 hm hinten mitzufahren und durchkommenzuwollen beim www.erbeskopfmarathon.de


----------



## bergroff (26. Juni 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> morgen rennrad,abfahrt 10h bei mir.wir fahren mal übern hohen hagen



10 Uhr 40, joah, also warte und warte und warte ich, gut das ich es mal nicht bin, hoffentlich verpassen wir jetzt nicht das nieselfreie Wetter....


----------



## bergroff (26. Juni 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> morgen rennrad,abfahrt 10h bei mir.wir fahren mal übern hohen hagen




Da hat unser bergsprint mal wieder eine super Streckenführung gemacht, mit Schiffsfahrt, es durfte abgekürzt werden, denn jeder Menge Hügeln und Bergen durchs Göttinger Hinterland bis an die Zonengrenze ran, da hieß es dran bleiben an seinereiner Rad und auch mal lange hinter her ziehen für einen von dreien von vieren.


----------



## bergsprint (26. Juni 2011)

123 km 1300 hm schnitt unter 30


----------



## TKS (26. Juni 2011)

63km, 1600 Höhenmeter, 30% Steigung mit 42/32 auf einem Kilometer Länge hochgedrückt. (Frammersbach) OK, runterschalten ging nicht mehr...


----------



## Weimi78 (26. Juni 2011)

und ich hab noch mal den Thüringer Wald genossen. Bäh was ne Suppe auf dem Rennsteig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (27. Juni 2011)

so bin auch mal wieder da...ist ja schön das ihr meinen arsch geil findet,wenn man schon nicht so schnell fahren kann dann muss man wenigstens gut aussehen...grins...
gewonnen habe ich am bistein fahrradhandschuhe in xxxl die werde ich dann dem herrn novitzki schenken und dann gab´s noch eine startgutschrift für nächstes jahr..

aber am wochenende fahre ich ja mit tks nach sollingen da werde ich mir hoffentlich wieder das handtuch holen..grins


----------



## TKS (27. Juni 2011)

flado schrieb:


> aber am wochenende fahre ich ja mit tks nach sollingen da werde ich mir hoffentlich wieder das handtuch holen..grins



... Und Prinzchen und A. Müller haben auch schon zugesagt. Das gibt ne Menge Handtücher am Sonntag


----------



## TKS (27. Juni 2011)

Wer Interesse an einem Singlespeeder hat: Specialized Langster Las Vegas, 58 cm aus 2009. Ca. 200 km gelaufen, wenn überhaupt (an den Reifen sind noch die Produktionsnoppen dran). Bevor es im Keller noch total einstaubt kommt es weg. Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## flado (28. Juni 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Und Prinzchen und A. Müller haben auch schon zugesagt. Das gibt ne Menge Handtücher am Sonntag


 
na das wird doch eine nette runde

so ab an die arbeit,noch zwei tage dann ist urlaub4 wochen fühle mich wie ein lehrer


----------



## Marv93 (28. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Fahrt ihr demnächst MTB in der nähe Kassel, wo ich mich mit einklinken könnte?


MFG:Marvin


----------



## bergsprint (1. Juli 2011)

wer sich nicht im sollig auskotzen will kann ja rtf fahren -reinhardswaldrundfahrt,da kann ich länger fahren als ihr mit hin und rückweg


----------



## daniel77 (1. Juli 2011)

flado schrieb:


> fahrradhandschuhe in xxxl die werde ich dann dem herrn novitzki schenken s



der hat ja auch grosse Hände


----------



## flado (1. Juli 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> der hat ja auch grosse Hände


 na bitte das sieht doch gut aus ,die werden ihm richtig gut passen
da wird er sich aber freuen


----------



## onkel_c (1. Juli 2011)

hab meine von der cheffin waschen lassen. passen jetzt der lütten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (3. Juli 2011)

na so schlecht gefahren ? wo bleibt der SLV


----------



## bergroff (3. Juli 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> na so schlecht gefahren ? wo bleibt der SLV



Wo war er denn beim rtf? Ganz alleine mußte ich die 115 Km-Runde gähnend und etwas fröstelnd am frühen morgen drehen, sehr schöne Strecke, feuchte Luft die öfters zum pp-Halt nötigte, trotzdem 30,03er Schnitt, kaum Leute unterwegs, kam mir vor wie in den Ardennen im nebelverhangenem Reinhardswald und immer teilweise böhigen Gegenwind, nur vorm Dörnberg gabs etwas fieseligen Regen.


----------



## flado (4. Juli 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Wo war er denn beim rtf? Ganz alleine mußte ich die 115 Km-Runde gähnend und etwas fröstelnd am frühen morgen drehen, sehr schöne Strecke, feuchte Luft die öfters zum pp-Halt nötigte, trotzdem 30,03er Schnitt, kaum Leute unterwegs, kam mir vor wie in den Ardennen im nebelverhangenem Reinhardswald und immer teilweise böhigen Gegenwind, nur vorm Dörnberg gabs etwas fieseligen Regen.


 
na ein 30iger schnitt das ist doch richtig gut

ich bin samstag in nentershausen-süß das bergzeitfahren gefahren,lief nicht ganz so gut,habe schlechte beine im moment...hat aber noch für platz 1 in der AK gereicht...werde jetzt mal ein bisschen rausnehmen was daS FAHRRAD angeht...am wochenende geht es erst mal 2wochen nach kroatien und das bike bleibt zum ersten mal zu hause,es wird nur gelaufen im urlaub...

frage:gibt es eigentlich kein hessenturmrennen dieses jahr??


----------



## bergroff (4. Juli 2011)

frage:gibt es eigentlich kein hessenturmrennen dieses jahr??[/quote]

Leider, leider NEIN, du bleibst dann in der Ewigenliste als Letzter HESSENTURMKÖNIG uns erhalten, die Tanja R. macht jetzt in Laufen und rennt allen davon, die Sparte hat sich aufgelöst und so ist auch dieses event gewesen, war schon schön, die Knüppelei auf den steilen Rasengittersteinchen hoch zum Hessenturm.


----------



## flado (4. Juli 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> frage:gibt es eigentlich kein hessenturmrennen dieses jahr??


 
Leider, leider NEIN, du bleibst dann in der Ewigenliste als Letzter HESSENTURMKÖNIG uns erhalten, die Tanja R. macht jetzt in Laufen und rennt allen davon, die Sparte hat sich aufgelöst und so ist auch dieses event gewesen, war schon schön, die Knüppelei auf den steilen Rasengittersteinchen hoch zum Hessenturm.[/quote]

stimmt!!!eigentlich schade,aber als letzter hessenturmkönig kann ich auch gut leben!!!


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juli 2011)

habe heute auf dem heimweg einige blau gelbe getrofffen,bin mal mitgefahren.was für ein trauerspiel.wer auf die idee gekommen ist im warmen mit so schwächlichen in den habichtswald zu fahren....
bin dann alleine mal los ,war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (5. Juli 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe heute auf dem heimweg einige blau gelbe getrofffen, schwächlichen ....
> bin dann alleine mal los ,war gut



Das ist ja ein Ding und du konntest/durftest nicht führen; gut, daß ich da nicht dabei war


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juli 2011)

die sind nicht hinter mir her gefahren ,fahren wohl immer einen anderen weg.haben irgendwann gewartet dann bin ich hin aber aus der anderen richtung.bin dann alleine los über die hügelchen wie letztes mal habe dann am herkules noch mal gewartet kam aber keiner 
hab noch ein blondes am rondell gehabt und als ich in der leipziger meinen 17 burger gegessen habe kam mal ein blaugelber verbei


----------



## bergroff (5. Juli 2011)

17 burger gegessen [/quote]

Junge, du sollst doch genießen und nicht so stopfen oder gab es wieder Mengenrabatt


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juli 2011)

morgen ein bischen renner nach der arbeit fahren ?


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juli 2011)

nach meiner -habe keine lust mit licht zu fahren


----------



## bergroff (6. Juli 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> nach meiner -habe keine lust mit licht zu fahren



.....bin gleich fertig, kannst -gähn- gerne noch mit, mit der blitzblanken neuen Hinterfelge am 28 1/3er mit den schmalsten racing ralphs', Danke!


----------



## flado (6. Juli 2011)

tks wie war es in sollingen??
gib mal ein feedback ab!!!


----------



## TKS (6. Juli 2011)

flado schrieb:


> tks wie war es in sollingen??
> gib mal ein feedback ab!!!



Das ist doch ein Mist mit den fehlenden Mails bei neuen Beiträgen hier... 

Ja, war super. Wenn man auf Matsch, 9 grad und Dauerregen mit schön Wind steht. Das Ganze natürlich in kurzen Sachen. Dann auf der Hinfahrt mit Navi verfahren, einen Vogel bei 180 auf der Landstrasse bei der anschließenden Aufholjagd erlegt...

War eigentlich ein schönes Rennen, die Beine sind auch gut gewesen. Nur halt eine taktische Meisterleistung von mir, am dritten Berg an der Verfolgergruppe abreissen zu lassen (ich dachte der Singletrail kommt früher und ich kann da wieder aufholen) und den ganzen Mist auf der windigen Strecke allein zu fahren. Hab mich dann noch irgendwie mit Vollgas ins Ziel gerettet: 5. bei den Senioren 1 beim 7. Gesamtplatz - blöde Windelträgerklasse... Hinter mir kam der Sieger Senioren 2 mit Abstand rein.

Jetzt das Tollste: 1 ganzer Schlauch für ALLE Teilnehmer. Also noch den Hintern abgefroren wenn das noch nicht auf der Strecke passiert war. zu Hause hab ich mich dann mit einer Decke und Tee auf die Couch verzogen und bin da nicht mehr runtergekommen.


----------



## TKS (6. Juli 2011)

Ach so: Jetzt eine Runde (3 Stunden) zügig durch den Habichtswald? MTB natürlich 

Handynummer für unterwegs habt Ihr ja, klingelt bei Interesse durch.

Route: Harleshausen - Habichtswald - Dörnberg - Zierenberg (Bärenberg) - Ort Dörnberg - Habichtswald - Harleshausen


----------



## bergroff (6. Juli 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> morgen ein bischen renner nach der arbeit fahren ?



OK, machen wir, ich hab noch ein date im la strada, laß dann das weiße Hemd und das Beinkleid fallen und um 18 Uhr 50 treffen wir uns am östlichen Hafenbrückenwiderlager!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (6. Juli 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Mist mit den fehlenden Mails bei neuen Beiträgen hier...
> 
> Ja, war super. Wenn man auf Matsch, 9 grad und Dauerregen mit schön Wind steht. Das Ganze natürlich in kurzen Sachen. Dann auf der Hinfahrt mit Navi verfahren, einen Vogel bei 180 auf der Landstrasse bei der anschließenden Aufholjagd erlegt...
> 
> ...


 
na super dann bin ich ja froh das mich meine familie eingespannt hat an diesem tag...
ich bin in nentershausen am samstag das bergzeitfahren gefahren,bin einigermaßen hochgekommen,muss aber sagen das mir seit bilstein die power ein wenig fehlt...hat aber trotzdem noch für platz 5 in der gesamtwertung und platz 1 in der ak gereicht...
gegen die schnellen melsunger ist nichts auszurichten gewesen...mit der form vom zollstockrennen wäre ich aber bestimmt 20-30 sekunden schneller gewesen..na ja reicht wenn die form in zierenberg wieder da ist...bis dann..


----------



## bergroff (7. Juli 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> OK, machen wir,



...was gab es zu sehen von HannMünden kommend, lange Schatten und die Straßen im Obergericht werden auch immer ruppiger und ausgetretener. Dabei ist der Umschwang ja noch harmlos, wer einmal vom Steinberg nach Nienhagen runter kommt und Weimi78 lässt sich schon für seinen Arbeitsweg eine Umleitung bauen, hoffentlich denn auch rennradgeeignet. Da lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## Weimi78 (7. Juli 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...was gab es zu sehen von HannMünden kommend, lange Schatten und die Straßen im Obergericht werden auch immer ruppiger und ausgetretener. Dabei ist der Umschwang ja noch harmlos, wer einmal vom Steinberg nach Nienhagen runter kommt und Weimi78 lässt sich schon für seinen Arbeitsweg eine Umleitung bauen, hoffentlich denn auch rennradgeeignet. Da lassen wir uns mal überraschen



Hab ich nur für Dich veranlasst. Damit Du hier oben bei uns ordentlich Renner fahren kannst. ;-) Immer im Kreis.


----------



## bergroff (15. Juli 2011)

Ich platz dann mal ins Sommerloch:

Erbeskopfmarathon, 112 Kilometer, knackige 3100 Höhenmeter, selektive Strecke, Felsklippen mit tiefem Abgrund, lange Wurzeltrails, Steinpassagen, ewig lange Himmelsleitern, steilste Rampen und jähe Waldabstiege mit bis zu 100 %, hochsommerlich, alles was das biker-Herz so liebt, Ausgewählte, Hardliner und Aufgeber.

Meinereiner kam behäbig weit über 1 1/2 Std schneller als beim letzten mal durch und übe dann mal weiter, auf lang. Einer hat hoffentlich von seinem Chefe' für die Aktion einen Tritt in den Hintern bekommen, 
du Arsch:

  0. Platz    Senioren II @bergsprint 0:00:00 0. gesamt 

Die falschen, fetten, schweren Reifen sind keine Ausrede, die Probleme in den technischen Teilen eins, überholende Mädels 
-drei ranke schlanke- das andere und wenn dann noch im downhill eine Hubbelskipiste runterzubrettern ist, aufgeben, das gildet nich' nach 70 Kilometern.

Nächstes Jahr wirds bestimmt besser.


----------



## flado (25. Juli 2011)

so jung´s alles fit hier``?? melde mich aus dem urlaub zurück...
jetzt erst einmal wieder trainieren und ein paar kilometer schrubben
auf dem bike...


----------



## TKS (26. Juli 2011)

flado schrieb:


> so jung´s alles fit hier``?? melde mich aus dem urlaub zurück...
> jetzt erst einmal wieder trainieren und ein paar kilometer schrubben
> auf dem bike...



Dann ist Sonntag Keiler Bike Marathon. Bin auch erst wieder seit Sonntag hier.

Wenn noch jemand hier Lust hat: ich kann noch 2 Leute mitnehmen. Ich fahre die 30 km wegen der Hessencupwertung. Flado, da kannst Du in der Gesamtwertung auch noch was holen in Deiner Klasse. Naumburg bist Du ja auch mitgefahren und es gibt 2 Streichergebnisse. Und es gibt ein bisschen Kohle - wirklich nur bisschen. Damit kannst Du dann die Niederlage gegen mich in Zierenberg kompensieren. ;-)


----------



## flado (26. Juli 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Dann ist Sonntag Keiler Bike Marathon. Bin auch erst wieder seit Sonntag hier.
> 
> Wenn noch jemand hier Lust hat: ich kann noch 2 Leute mitnehmen. Ich fahre die 30 km wegen der Hessencupwertung. Flado, da kannst Du in der Gesamtwertung auch noch was holen in Deiner Klasse. Naumburg bist Du ja auch mitgefahren und es gibt 2 Streichergebnisse. Und es gibt ein bisschen Kohle - wirklich nur bisschen. Damit kannst Du dann die Niederlage gegen mich in Zierenberg kompensieren. ;-)


 
sontag bin ich leider ausgebucht,aber wenn du in zierenberg vor mir ins ziel kommst dann gehen als belohnung alle getränke auf mich nach dem rennen..also hau mal rein...wird bestimmt wieder spannent,wie am bilstein!!!
ist das ein cc rennen oder was,das kann ich doch nicht,weisste doch und will doch nicht hinter dir ins ziel kommen...
da warte ich lieber zierenberg ab
will morgen wieder etwas zügiger fahren mit renner,wie sieht es aus bei dir??


----------



## TKS (27. Juli 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ist das ein cc rennen oder was,das kann ich doch nicht,weisste doch und will doch nicht hinter dir ins ziel kommen...
> will morgen wieder etwas zügiger fahren mit renner,wie sieht es aus bei dir??



Ist eine kurze Marathonrunde als Ersatz für CC. Dauer ca. 1 Stunde plus

Ich wollte heute auch mal eine kurze sehr schnelle Runde durch den Wald drehen; momentan schifft es hier aber aus Kübeln. Ich habe gestern schon die 2 Stunden Regen genutzt; anschließend ist aus dem Renner ein Springbrunnen gelaufen als ich den Rahmen auf den Kopf gestellt habe.

Sag Bescheid wann wir fahren wollen, ich habe Zeit bis um 15 Uhr. Dann kann ich gleich im Matsch die neuen Bremsbeläge einbremsen.


----------



## flado (27. Juli 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ist eine kurze Marathonrunde als Ersatz für CC. Dauer ca. 1 Stunde plus
> 
> Ich wollte heute auch mal eine kurze sehr schnelle Runde durch den Wald drehen; momentan schifft es hier aber aus Kübeln. Ich habe gestern schon die 2 Stunden Regen genutzt; anschließend ist aus dem Renner ein Springbrunnen gelaufen als ich den Rahmen auf den Kopf gestellt habe.
> 
> Sag Bescheid wann wir fahren wollen, ich habe Zeit bis um 15 Uhr. Dann kann ich gleich im Matsch die neuen Bremsbeläge einbremsen.


 
moin!!
das wetter ist echt assi hier!!
in den wald kriegst du mich nicht,muss meine runde auf heute nachmittag verlegen bei diesem wetter...
aber wann willste am sonntag losfahren und wann ist dirt start?
kann vielleicht doch mitkommen,kann dir am freitag bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (27. Juli 2011)

Hier ist einer für Renner! Morgen 14Uhr du bei mir mit Renner z.B. Gieselwerder oder Warburg?


----------



## onkel_c (27. Juli 2011)

flado schrieb:


> ...aber wann willste am sonntag losfahren und wann ist dirt start? kann vielleicht doch mitkommen,kann dir am freitag bescheid sagen.



würde auch mich interessieren, wenn es nicht allzuviel zeit verschlingt und nachmelduungen möglich sind!

bin momentan nach dem urlaub mit familie ziemlich 'ausgeruht' aber durch zwei dh rennen leicht lädiert....


----------



## TKS (27. Juli 2011)

Ich brauche leider am Besten noch heute Bescheid, da das Auto sonst evtl. schon voll ist. Gerade hat noch Rene H. mit Frau angefragt. Oder hat irgendwer nen Bulli mit genÃ¼gend SitzplÃ¤tzen?

Nachmeldungen sind vor Ort immer mÃ¶glich. Die Anfahrt sind 200 km, ca. 2 Stunden da teilweise Landstrasse. Start ist ohne Trikot (nicht nackt ;-) ) fÃ¼r 28â¬ mÃ¶glich. Wer will kann auch 58 km fahren. Ist die schÃ¶nere Strecke, aber leider nicht in der Hessencupwertung. Singletrails satt und zum Schluss eine bei NÃ¤sse spaÃige Abfahrt ins Ziel (was fÃ¼r OnkelC).

Abfahrt in Kassel gegen 6:30 Uhr (wegen ParkplÃ¤tzen), Start 9:45 Uhr. Die 58 km starten viel frÃ¼her, da muss man in KS richtig frÃ¼h los. Ich bin am Samstag erst spÃ¤t wieder zu Hause und brauche meinen SchÃ¶nheitsschlaf in meinem Alter ;-)


----------



## flado (27. Juli 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich brauche leider am Besten noch heute Bescheid, da das Auto sonst evtl. schon voll ist. Gerade hat noch Rene H. mit Frau angefragt. Oder hat irgendwer nen Bulli mit genügend Sitzplätzen?
> 
> Nachmeldungen sind vor Ort immer möglich. Die Anfahrt sind 200 km, ca. 2 Stunden da teilweise Landstrasse. Start ist ohne Trikot (nicht nackt ;-) ) für 28 möglich. Wer will kann auch 58 km fahren. Ist die schönere Strecke, aber leider nicht in der Hessencupwertung. Singletrails satt und zum Schluss eine bei Nässe spaßige Abfahrt ins Ziel (was für OnkelC).


 
alles klar dann bin ich raus aus dem rennen!!!
morgen fahren hutsche und ich gieselwerder!!!
11 uhr beim hutsche abfahrt,wird eine kleine intervall einheit...
etwa 34-35 schnitt..
biste dabei??


----------



## TKS (27. Juli 2011)

flado schrieb:


> alles klar dann bin ich raus aus dem rennen!!!
> morgen fahren hutsche und ich gieselwerder!!!
> 11 uhr beim hutsche abfahrt,wird eine kleine intervall einheit...
> etwa 34-35 schnitt..
> biste dabei??



Schaunmermal. Ich wollte nochmal MTB fahren und heute hab ich bei dem Wetter eher keinen Bock. Ich gehe jetzt ne Runde laufen. 

Außerdem bin ich gestern eine Stunde mit nem 38er Schnitt im Dauerregen mit kurzen Klamotten durchs Fuldatal gedrückt (Krafteinheit). Das reicht mir wieder für eine Woche, langweiliges Fuldatal, langweiliges Rennerfahren...


----------



## flado (27. Juli 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Schaunmermal. Ich wollte nochmal MTB fahren und heute hab ich bei dem Wetter eher keinen Bock. Ich gehe jetzt ne Runde laufen.
> 
> Außerdem bin ich gestern eine Stunde mit nem 38er Schnitt im Dauerregen mit kurzen Klamotten durchs Fuldatal gedrückt (Krafteinheit). Das reicht mir wieder für eine Woche, langweiliges Fuldatal, langweiliges Rennerfahren...


 
na du wirst ja noch ein richtiger drücker!!
ich habe vorgestern nur einen 35 schnitt geschafft über 1:06
war aber auch nicht leicht die strecke,über vollmarshausen,wattenbach,wollrode,dennhausen und so weiter,dafür ging´s mit 35 schnitt
gestern meißner 90km nur 29,2 schnitt...von abterode stoppomat..25:30 völlig platt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (27. Juli 2011)

flado schrieb:


> na du wirst ja noch ein richtiger drücker!!
> ich habe vorgestern nur einen 35 schnitt geschafft über 1:06
> war aber auch nicht leicht die strecke,über vollmarshausen,wattenbach,wollrode,dennhausen und so weiter,dafür ging´s mit 35 schnitt
> gestern meißner 90km nur 29,2 schnitt...von abterode stoppomat..25:30 völlig platt..



Ein Drücker wie Du werde ich nie werden. Nur dass mich nicht mehr alle in der Ebene abhängen... Und ich bin in der Ebene gefahren, nicht am Berg  Bergauf fahre ich nur noch mit dem MTB.


----------



## onkel_c (27. Juli 2011)

dann verzichte ich mal und gehe lieber 3h enduro reiten ;-).
viel spaáº!


----------



## TKS (27. Juli 2011)

Alles klar, Auto ist jetzt auch voll.


----------



## TKS (29. Juli 2011)

Hier noch mal der Link falls jemand kurzentschlossen hinfahren will:

http://www.keiler-bike.de/pdf/2011-07-26 Newsletter.pdf


----------



## flado (29. Juli 2011)

na dann haut mal rein beim keiler!!!
ich muss mich jetzt erst mal erholen von der fahrt
gestern mit hutsche...
123 km....36 schnitt...völlig platt und hungerast..
so ist das wenn man mit hutsche fährt und vorher
nix essen tut...


----------



## flado (1. August 2011)

so jetzt 2 stunden mtb im habichtswald,9:30 geht´s los


----------



## daniel77 (4. August 2011)

Gruss aus Kanada (B.C.) bzw. USA (Oregon):

























btw: sitze schon im Flughafen von Vancouver und warte auf den Abflug  (heul)


----------



## tschabo007 (4. August 2011)

Sach mal Auf dem ersten Foto? Lässt sich da ein Bauchansatz erkennen??? Ansonsten kann man schon neidisch werden.....Grüsse aus Freiburg, eigentlich ganz nah
.....




daniel77 schrieb:


> Gruss aus Kanada (B.C.) bzw. USA (Oregon):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TKS (5. August 2011)

Schöne Fotos, sieht nach einem schönen Urlaub aus  Den Bauchansatz kenne ich auch immer wenn ich in Richtung USA reise - liegt am gesunden Essen dort 

So kann man auch entspannen, obwohl schietwetter war... Den Einweggrill haben wir dann auch schön eigegraben; wer ihn findet kriegt ne Wurst. :-D


----------



## daniel77 (6. August 2011)

Pfff, Bauchansatz, soviel Buritos kann man in den 3 Wochen garnicht essen bis ich sowas bekomm.... 

Mal im Ernst USA ist schon krank, einmal im Supermarkt für ein vernünftiges Barbecue einkaufen 30$, zwei Value-Meals bei Taco Bell 10$. Kein Wunder das mittlerweile gefühlte 70% der Amis übergewichtig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (8. August 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Pfff, Bauchansatz, soviel Buritos kann man in den 3 Wochen garnicht essen bis ich sowas bekomm....
> 
> Mal im Ernst USA ist schon krank, einmal im Supermarkt für ein vernünftiges Barbecue einkaufen 30$, zwei Value-Meals bei Taco Bell 10$. Kein Wunder das mittlerweile gefühlte 70% der Amis übergewichtig sind.



Ich hab mal versucht in den USA im Supermarkt ungezuckertes Müsli zu kaufen. Bin dann mit ner Packung Riesenkekse und einem Value Pack Coke rausmarschiert - war viel günstiger als die fürs Müsli aufgerufenen 10 $ ...

Und die Portionen bei Meckes und Co. sind einfach nur asozial.


----------



## bergroff (10. August 2011)

....Dann schließ ich mal mit dem kleinen Ländchen Wales an:

-immer ordentlich links in den trails fahren
-Briten haben keine Wege, Wegweiser führen meist ins nichts, vor den  
 nächsten Bauern -groll-, Schafmist oder ins Farn
-Pappbrot und viel süße Marmelade, also das mitgebrachte Vollkornbrot 
 aus dem Brotgarten rationieren, und um die fetten walisischen 
 Würstchen einen großen Bogen machen, aber die süßessigsaure 
 HP-Sauce, die muß sein
-Landschaften wie in den Vogesen und den Alpen oder Mittelerde, 
 gepaart mit Klippen, Sandstränden und gemäßigtem Irland
-MTB geordnet in allerfeinsten cyclecentres mit fetzigen trails über 
 wahrlich viele Meilen, ob Knüppel, Stein, verblockt, mit Anliegern und 
 allem satt und, nicht wie bei uns, wo grad gar nix geht, von der EU 
 gefördert!

http://www.mbwales.com/en/content/cms/Centres/Coed_y_Brenin/Coed_y_Brenin.aspx

Verry nice, da fühlten wir uns wie prinzen in wales.


----------



## TKS (11. August 2011)

Bergroff, wirklich schöne Fotos.


----------



## takkle (18. August 2011)

Moin zusammen!
Ich komme am Wochenende aus dem Flachland (Hamburg) zu Besuch in meine alte Heimat Kassel und würde am Samstag gerne ein paar Trails erkunden... 
Kann mich jemand bitte grob orientieren? Auto ist vorhanden, die Wälder kenne ich eigentlich auch, bin aber damals noch nicht MTB gefahren 

Wo sind denn die schönen technischen Trails, die man vielleicht auch ohne Navi findet?

Vielen Dank!
Thomas


----------



## bergsprint (18. August 2011)

so 2 oder 3 gibt am sonntag beim zierenberg mtb marathon


----------



## TKS (19. August 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> so 2 oder 3 gibt am sonntag beim zierenberg mtb marathon



So siehts aus - das waren aber auch schon alle 

Letzten Sonntag hat die Strecke (nur teilweise gefahren) zur Abwechslung mal richtig lustig - schön knietiefer Schlamm in den 2 Trails... Heute zerlege ich mal das Bike, da geht gar nix mehr.  - Und mache endlich mal die nassen Schuhe sauber - total vergessen!!! :kotz: Mal sehen ob sie schon grün sind.


----------



## flado (19. August 2011)

seid dann alle fit für sonntag??
ich nicht,werde mir aber trotzdem mühe geben meinen zweiten platz
in der cup-wertung zu verteidigen...komme im moment nicht richtig in die kontakte,
keine ahnung wo das dran liegt...egal werde alles geben am sonntag und dann mal 
schauen was dabei rauskommt...bis denne..


----------



## TKS (19. August 2011)

flado schrieb:


> s
> ich nicht,werde mir aber trotzdem mühe geben meinen zweiten platz
> in der cup-wertung zu verteidigen...komme im moment nicht richtig in die kontakte,
> keine ahnung wo das dran liegt...egal werde alles geben am sonntag und dann mal
> schauen was dabei rauskommt...bis denne..



Hab schon drauf gewartet - der Tiefstapel-Wettbewerb ist eröffnet!!!

Mein Sauerstoffzelt hat nicht die richtige Gas-Mischung gehabt vor 4 Wochen; egal, ich probiere es am Sonntag mal trotzdem, muss 17 Sekunden auf Waldemar rausholen  Und dann gibts für den vierten platz - nix!!! Wie immer  Und an meinem Hintereifen fehlt eine Stolle  Das kann ja nix werden. Ach so, im November letztes jahr war ich auch noch 10 Tage erkältet, auch das noch... 

Kennt irgendwer die hier: http://www.tco-racing-team.de/ ? Haben einen schönen Film auf der HP von Zierenberg reingestellt.


----------



## TKS (22. August 2011)

flado schrieb:


> seid dann alle fit für sonntag??
> ich nicht,werde mir aber trotzdem mühe geben meinen zweiten platz
> in der cup-wertung zu verteidigen...komme im moment nicht richtig in die kontakte,
> keine ahnung wo das dran liegt...egal werde alles geben am sonntag und dann mal
> schauen was dabei rauskommt...bis denne..



... und mir dann 6 Minuten abnehmen? 

Am Sonntag hats ja wenigstens auch mal bergab Spaß gemacht. Schlamm ist super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (22. August 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... und mir dann 6 Minuten abnehmen?
> 
> Am Sonntag hats ja wenigstens auch mal bergab Spaß gemacht. Schlamm ist super!


 
das glaube ich dir,das warja was für dich...ich habe immer drei kreuze gemacht wenn ich ohne sturz unten angekommen bin..

aber ansonsten bin ich natürlich sehr zufrieden mit meiner leistung und die 200euro waren auch sehr schön als belohnung...werde beim nächsten rennen auch einen ausgeben....bis dann


----------



## TKS (22. August 2011)

flado schrieb:


> das glaube ich dir,das warja was für dich...ich habe immer drei kreuze gemacht wenn ich ohne sturz unten angekommen bin..
> 
> aber ansonsten bin ich natürlich sehr zufrieden mit meiner leistung und die 200euro waren auch sehr schön als belohnung...werde beim nächsten rennen auch einen ausgeben....bis dann



Glückwunsch zum Gewinn des Nordhessencup!!!

Ich habe meine 50 EUR am Bärenberg wegfahren sehen. OK, die Grundlage war definitiv im Kellerwald gelegt mit 1,8 Bar in den 2.0er X King und einem schönen Durchschlag mit Zerbröseln der alten spröden Pumpe. Sonst hätte mir Waldemar nichts anhaben können. Vierter sein ist auch gaaaanz toll; so ne sch.... Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drin, es kommt bei den Rennen nix rum.

Scheiss Biene gestern; mein Arm ist aufs doppelte angeschwollen. Schön Allergietabletten essen ist angesagt.


----------



## flado (22. August 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Gewinn des Nordhessencup!!!
> 
> Ich habe meine 50 EUR am Bärenberg wegfahren sehen. OK, die Grundlage war definitiv im Kellerwald gelegt mit 1,8 Bar in den 2.0er X King und einem schönen Durchschlag mit Zerbröseln der alten spröden Pumpe. Sonst hätte mir Waldemar nichts anhaben können. Vierter sein ist auch gaaaanz toll; so ne sch.... Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drin, es kommt bei den Rennen nix rum.
> 
> Scheiss Biene gestern; mein Arm ist aufs doppelte angeschwollen. Schön Allergietabletten essen ist angesagt.


 
vierter ist zwar immer *******,aber trotzdem waren wir diese saison schon gut unterwegs bei den rennen...zu waldi muss man sagen der war wirklich stark gestern...schick mir den link nochmal wo du fahren willst am sonntag...meine mail:[email protected]
bis dann..


----------



## TKS (22. August 2011)

Hier verkauft doch tatsächlich ein Vollpfosten Touren durch den Habichtswald. Für 3 EUR darf man sie dann nachfahren... 

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/touren/kassel/habicht.html


----------



## onkel_c (22. August 2011)

jammert nicht so viel, gebt gas!


----------



## onkel_c (22. August 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Hier verkauft doch tatsächlich ein Vollpfosten Touren durch den Habichtswald. Für 3 EUR darf man sie dann nachfahren...
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-page.de/touren/kassel/habicht.html



nun ja, er weist bei nässe auf rutschgefahr hin, immerhin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (22. August 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Hier verkauft doch tatsächlich ein Vollpfosten Touren durch den Habichtswald. Für 3 EUR darf man sie dann nachfahren...
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-page.de/touren/kassel/habicht.html


 
das ist ja echt der abschaum

nacht


----------



## El Butre (23. August 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Hier verkauft doch tatsächlich ein Vollpfosten Touren durch den Habichtswald. Für 3 EUR darf man sie dann nachfahren...
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-page.de/touren/kassel/habicht.html


 
Die 3 beziehen sich ja  auf den erhalt der KML Dateien,GPS Daten und Overlays.Bevor sich  ein Ortsunkundiger teures Kartenmaterial besorgt um die Tour nachzufahren,sicher die günstigere Variante.
Für uns " Eingeborene" natürlich Mumpitz!


----------



## bergroff (24. August 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Am Sonntag hats ja wenigstens auch mal bergab Spaß gemacht. Schlamm ist super!



und die Kollegen haben die nette Schlammschlacht mit Tango und Fango rund um Zierenberg wieder super aufgenommen: http://www.tco-racing-team.de/


----------



## bergroff (24. August 2011)

Und, wie sieht es jetzt um den Dörnberg rum aus, noch bitterer als am Sonntag und alles entläd sich grad.

Dafür war gestern apré-rad durch die Söhre um die Gewitter drumherum angesagt und endete im Vorderen Westen am Kicker. Meine Herren von mauers' bike-schopp, denkt an die Flaschenhalter und das von euch abgeblasene Spiel von Christi-Himmelfahrt


----------



## TKS (26. August 2011)

Hier mal Mitfahrgelegenheiten fürs Wochenende, Abfahrt von Harleshausen aus. Unterwegs kann eingesammelt werden. 

Heute ca. 10:30 / 11 Uhr Rennrad Grundlage zügig durchs Fuldatal, 3h

Morgen 4 Stunden Mountainbike zügig im Habichtswald usw.; Hauptsache Singletrails 

Sonntag 5 Stunden Grundlage Rennrad nach Bad Karlshafen und zurück

Alles unter der Voraussetzung dass ich heute Abend nicht in Paderborn zu tief ins Glas schaue und den Autoschlüssel nicht mehr ins Zündschloss bekomme...


----------



## bergroff (26. August 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Hier mal Mitfahrgelegenheiten:
> Sonntag 5 Stunden Grundlage Rennrad ...



...als Tipp für Sonntagmorgen: rtf in Ahnatal ins Warburger Land und um den Dörnberg drumherum mit Verpflegung unterwegs, wir sehen uns, solltest du den Schlüssel rumkriegen!


----------



## TKS (26. August 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...als Tipp für Sonntagmorgen: rtf in Ahnatal ins Warburger Land und um den Dörnberg drumherum mit Verpflegung unterwegs, wir sehen uns, solltest du den Schlüssel rumkriegen!



Alles klar, ich bin dabei! Loisl, wann wollen wir da losfahren? Ich würde für 10 Uhr plädieren  Ich habe meiner besseren Hälfte ein Wochenende ohne Rennen avisiert und RTF ist ja kein Rennen :-D Anschließend können wir ja noch eine Stunde dranhängen d.h. ich bringe Dich heim.


----------



## bergroff (26. August 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich bin dabei! Loisl, wann wollen wir da losfahren? Ich würde für 10 Uhr plädieren  Ich habe meiner besseren Hälfte ein Wochenende ohne Rennen avisiert und RTF ist ja kein Rennen :-D Anschließend können wir ja noch eine Stunde dranhängen d.h. ich bringe Dich heim.



Also, die besten Züge rollen wohl um 8 Uhr, aber ich muß auch erst mal zeitmäßig Beziehung/Familie und Büro checken, vielleicht gibt es mal einen forums-Zug zu eigener Frühschoppen-Zeit. Je früher um so besser, die Bundesstraße wird zu Mittag immer so voll. Sind in Kontakt.


----------



## TKS (26. August 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Also, die besten Züge rollen wohl um 8 Uhr, aber ich muß auch erst mal zeitmäßig Beziehung/Familie und Büro checken, vielleicht gibt es mal einen forums-Zug zu eigener Frühschoppen-Zeit. Je früher um so besser, die Bundesstraße wird zu Mittag immer so voll. Sind in Kontakt.



Alles klar. Ich wollte eh locker mit nem 29er Schnitt rollen. Von daher können wir auch zu zweit fahren, ohne Stress. Bei Grundlage bringt eine Gruppe sowieso nichts: Vorn ist es zu schnell, hinten zu locker.


----------



## bergroff (26. August 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Alles klar. Vorn ist es zu schnell, hinten zu locker.



Ohne Schutzblech bei den wechselnden Witterungsverhältnissen eh mit Abstand und wenn Sohnemann mitfahren sollte, wirds schon fixer. 

Zeit etc. in Klärung, da noch Bauherrengespräch mit dem RSC Ahnatal, die BMX-Bahn ist ja super geworden und so sieht es aus, die Jungs und Mädels haben dort alles gegeben und das Projekt super durchgezogen, Hut ab vor allen und ganz besonders @GT-Oldschool, endlich mal ein positives für den nordhessischen Geländeradsport, siehe Kasseler Sparkasse, hr, rtl und hier: 

http://youtu.be/ABRH414Uba8

http://youtu.be/0-i_QyEyxhk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (26. August 2011)

Da bekomme ich richtig Lust auf BMXen  Endlich mal wieder so richtig auf die Nase legen  Das im zweiten Video mit dem Abdrängen können Prinzchen und ich besonders gut wenn es bergauf geht; Wurstwasser !!!!

Wie es auch kommt, ich fahre am Sonntag locker. Schnell fahren kann man in Rennen, also zum Beispiel am Dünsberg Marathon nächste Woche oder wer will am Sonntag bei der Hessichen Meisterschaft in Biebergrund. Alternativ morgen in Schierke (Endurothon oder so ähnlich) und dabei das eklige Gesöff dort trinken (Schierker Feuerstein)


----------



## TKS (27. August 2011)

Wird nix am Wochende; Tee trinken und Hals kurieren ist angesagt. Blöde Auto-Klimaanlage; oder gestern aufm Balkon wars zu kalt, keine Ahnung. Falls ich morgen wieder fit bin melde ich mich bei Dir (@bergroff)


----------



## onkel_c (27. August 2011)

vielleicht machen wir mal eine forumsbefahrung auf der bmx bahn. mich würde es reizen. ist eh außer bahnradsport noch das einzige was in meiner radsport sammlung fehlt .

für mich wäre es ohnehin gutes training. wie sieht es denn aus herr rövenstrunk?


----------



## onkel_c (27. August 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ... endlich mal ein positives für den nordhessischen Geländeradsport,...



folgt im oktober noch der bau des pumptracks in baunatal. auch positiv!
die dh piste dort liegt vorerst noch auf eis durch das veto des forstes, eingelegt in letzter sekunde - was auch sonst!


----------



## bergroff (27. August 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> folgt im oktober noch der bau des pumptracks in baunatal. auch positiv!
> die dh piste dort liegt vorerst noch auf eis durch das veto des forstes, eingelegt in letzter sekunde - was auch sonst!



Hessenforst ist in Baunatal, im Habichtswald und anderswo zu Kompromissen und Zusammenarbeit bereit, wird aber gedeckelt. Das Problem kommt von gaaanz oben! Zitate von Frau Umweltministerin:

...Radfahren im Wald nur auf festen Wegen und Straßen (§ 24 HForstG). Anlage ausserhalb der Wege in mit Waldbäumen bestockten Beständen wäre ohne öffentlich-rechtliches Verfahren nicht zulässig. (derzeit wird aber alles auf Weisung über den RP abgelehnt)

.... Eine Novellierung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes wäre in Arbeit mit dem Ziel, im Rahmen des sogenannten Waldbetretungsrechtes Regelungen zu schaffen, die den neuen Trendsportarten und Aktivitäten wie Downhill-Racing, Geocaching, Bogenschießen u.a. in angemessener Weise Möglichkeiten eröffnen und die zugleich die Belange der Forstwirtschaft, des Naturschutzes und der Jagd wahren. (so was kann Jahre dauern oder wie in anderen Bundesländern nach hinten los gehen, der Harvester darf weiter gesetzestreu wuhlen und beim Heiligenröder biathlon bekommt jetzt jeder biker artgerecht ein Schießgewehr mit auf die Strecke, die Pirsch ist bestimmt -auch durchs Unterholz- erlaubt)


----------



## onkel_c (27. August 2011)

ich fahre nur auf festen wegen ; woanders macht es weder sinn noch spaß!
by the way: in thüringen shuttelt sogar der forst beim downhill rennen.


----------



## cschaeff (1. September 2011)

Die MTB-Sparte des RSC-Weimar-Ahnatal trifft sich jeden Samstag in Weimar "Unter der Linde" um 14:00 Uhr und fährt von dort 30-40 km meist durch den Habichtswald. Bei gutem Wetter hatten wir schon über 20 Leute. Wer gerne in der Gruppe fährt, sollte da mal reinschnuppern. Die Touren wechseln und werden immer von einem anderen SCOUT geführt. Zum Ende hin wird noch mal eine Kaffeepause eingelegt. Gäste sind jederzeit willkommen.


----------



## flado (1. September 2011)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die MTB-Sparte des RSC-Weimar-Ahnatal trifft sich jeden Samstag in Weimar "Unter der Linde" um 14:00 Uhr und fährt von dort 30-40 km meist durch den Habichtswald. Bei gutem Wetter hatten wir schon über 20 Leute. Wer gerne in der Gruppe fährt, sollte da mal reinschnuppern. Die Touren wechseln und werden immer von einem anderen SCOUT geführt. Zum Ende hin wird noch mal eine Kaffeepause eingelegt. Gäste sind jederzeit willkommen.


 
cool das immer noch leute gibt die etwas organisieren können!!!
für mich sind diese großen gruppen allerdings zu langsam...
wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel spaß


----------



## cschaeff (1. September 2011)

Hallo Flado,

richtig Tempo wird da natürlich nicht gemacht, dafür fährt man durch die ständig wechselnden Scouts immer neue Touren, die man ja dann auch in den eigenen Trainingsalltag einbauen kann. Und immer nur allein bolzen ist ja auch nicht so spassig. Einfach mal ausprobieren, kost ja nix !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (12. September 2011)

Hallo,

weil (hoffentlich) Freitag schon mein neues Rad kommt  (Prinzchen hats versprochen!) muss natürlich wieder was aus dem Keller raus: Mein MTB!

- Fox, 80mm, Terralogic (2008er), weiß, mit Cantisockeln, Service im April gemacht, ist dicht; wie lang der Schaft ist muss ich noch nachmessen.

- XX-Kurbel, 28/42, Q-Faktor 156, optische Abnutzungserscheinungen wie immer bei mir, inkl. Lager

- Rahmen S-Works Hardtail Alu , rot, mit Cantisockeln (2007er) in 19'' (615er Oberrohr) inkl. WCS-Steuersatz und Thomson Elite-Stütze, Kettenstrebenschutz

- und wer will ein paar Verschleissteile: Eine XTR-Scheibenbremse VR und HR für 160er Scheiben, der rechte Hebel hat etwas Spiel, ist aber dicht, neue Beläge; X0-Twister und Schaltwerk; XTR-Umwerfer; 1 Mal gefahrene XT-9-fach Kette (Samstag draufgemacht); Lenker Race Face Next Carbon SL mit kleiner Klemmung (also ein syntace mit geringerer Kröpfung); Vorbau Syntace Force 99 mit kleiner Klemmung, 120mm

Alle Teile wurde von mir gefahren und haben daher optische Abnutzungsspuren.  Bei Interesse einfach eine kurze PN an mich.


----------



## flado (13. September 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil (hoffentlich) Freitag schon mein neues Rad kommt  (Prinzchen hats versprochen!) muss natürlich wieder was aus dem Keller raus: Mein MTB!
> 
> ...


 
moin..
na da ist ja dein keller leer,wenn du das alles los werden willst!!!
gestern bin ich mal mit dem neuen bike 30km gefahren...ist voll geil


----------



## TKS (13. September 2011)

flado schrieb:


> moin..
> na da ist ja dein keller leer,wenn du das alles los werden willst!!!
> gestern bin ich mal mit dem neuen bike 30km gefahren...ist voll geil



30 km???? Mit nem Singlespeeder? Warum tut man sich so was an? Das ist mein Pensum im halben Jahr gewesen... So brauchst Du bald ne neue Kette  OK, hast ja auch dickere Waden als ich.

Nö, bis DER Keller leer ist muss ich noch viel verkaufen... Mir graut schon wieder vor dem nächsten Umzug.


----------



## TKS (17. September 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil (hoffentlich) Freitag schon mein neues Rad kommt  (Prinzchen hats versprochen!) muss natürlich wieder was aus dem Keller raus: Mein MTB!
> 
> ...



Alles weg!


----------



## TKS (17. September 2011)

Heute mal das neue Stevens die Abfahrten im Habichtswald runtergejagt: Es geht noch schneller als das Specialized!!! 

Jetzt brauche ich gar nicht mehr bergauffahren trainieren: Carbon statt Kondition und bergab läufts ohne Ende


----------



## Flachzangen (26. September 2011)

Moin, wohne schon seit gut zwei Jahren in Kassel, hatte als Flachländer aber nie den richtigen Untersatz, um mal in den Wald zu gehen. Da das jetzt aber ansatzweise der Fall ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier auch Gelegenheitsbiker unterwegs sind, die mir mal ein paar nette Trails im Habichtswald oder in sonstigen Lokalitäten in Kassel und Ungebung zeigen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (28. September 2011)

Flachzangen schrieb:


> Moin, wohne schon seit gut zwei Jahren in Kassel, hatte als Flachländer aber nie den richtigen Untersatz, um mal in den Wald zu gehen. Da das jetzt aber ansatzweise der Fall ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier auch Gelegenheitsbiker unterwegs sind, die mir mal ein paar nette Trails im Habichtswald oder in sonstigen Lokalitäten in Kassel und Ungebung zeigen könnten.



Momentan fahren eigentlich viele nur so im Wald rum und lassen die Saison ausklingen. 

Sobald mein Rad wieder da ist (@ alle: Fragt einfach nicht, wie immer ...  ) können wir mal ne Tour starten. ich denke mal so an Samstags, die Waldkneipen abklappern. Und dann locker  bergab mit Prinzchen.


----------



## flado (28. September 2011)

Ich lasse die saison am donnerstag und freitag in münchen auf dem oktoberfest ausklingen!!!!
Und im november muss ich wahrscheinlich wieder mal unters messer::::abschaum langsam:::::man wird eben alt:::::grins::::


----------



## bergroff (28. September 2011)

flado schrieb:


> oktoberfest!!!!
> messer::::



Lieber Zollstockprinz,

dann pass mal auf dem weißblauen Oktoberfest gut auf, da passieren immer so dumme Sachen rund um die Maß
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und besser dich unterm Messer, lass dir nix falsches wegschnippeln und denk dran, im Zeitigen Frühjahr haste wieder fit zu sein und deine Prinzenkrone vom Bergzeitfahren auf den Zollstock zu verteidigen, wir machen grad Termin- und Streckenplanung.

bergroff -auch wieder zurück mit weißblauem Kurschatten-


----------



## TKS (28. September 2011)

Viel Spass beim Prosecco-Schlürfen in München ;-)

Ziel für nächstes Jahr: Flado die Krone wegnehmen!!!


----------



## tschabo007 (30. September 2011)

Achtung Tourankündigung im Tourentreff!
Fahre morgen, Samstag, mit schmalen Reifen in Richtung Marburg.
Abfahrt zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr.
Je nachdem, wann ich Feierabend habe heute Nacht.....
Tempo so mittelschnell......bin allerdings anpassungsfähig.
Fahre über Bad Wildungen Gemünden, ist ne nette Stecke.
Treffpunkt am Vfl Sportplatz Kassel.
Michael


----------



## xkasimirx (3. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit,
nachdem es bei Herrn TKS so gut mit dem Abverkauf der alten Lagerware geklappt hat, möchte ich nun auch mal mein Glück versuchen! Ist echt einfacher, als alles bei ebay oder im Bikemarkt zu inserieren.
Hier also meine Liste der Teile, die einen neuen User suchen:

-Centurion Backfire Rahmen (RH=51cm), ALB-GOLD Edition (Nudelhersteller ) disc-only + Steuersatz FSA + Vorbau 110mm FSA (carbon klemmung) + XT Umwerfer + Sattelstütze FSA Carbon + wer möchte noch ein Speci Toupe (Geschmacksache)
-FOX F80 RL disc only, auf dem rechten Standrohr fehkt der Aufkleber
-XT Kurbel mit Lagern (müssten mal erneuert werden)
-Magura Marta 185/160 (leitungslänge muss ich noch messen)
alles aus 2005

Aus 2009:
-SRAM Rival Schltwerk (10fach) RR
-SRAM Rival Brems/Schaltgriffeinheit mit Carbon Hebeln
-Pedale Look Keo Max Carbon (1500km)
-SRAM PG 1070 11-23 Kassette (1000km)

(12/2010):
-Syntace P6 Alu Stütze (d=30,9) (12/2010)

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich und schön weitersagen...


----------



## TKS (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte da noch ein bisschen Plastikschrott im gelben Sack abzugeben, von 09/2011 und gerade einmal 30km gefahren...


----------



## hutsche (4. Oktober 2011)

Lass mehr hören!

Das Speci hat inzwischen das 10-fache gelaufen - ganz ohne Defekt. Wollte eigentlich nur die Laufräder haben, hab mich aber auch in den Rest verliebt... Geiles Rad!


----------



## OPM (4. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch ein bisschen Plastikschrott im gelben Sack abzugeben, von 09/2011 und gerade einmal 30km gefahren...



Doch noch zuviel Kondition fürs Karbon?


----------



## TKS (5. Oktober 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Lass mehr hören!
> 
> Das Speci hat inzwischen das 10-fache gelaufen - ganz ohne Defekt. Wollte eigentlich nur die Laufräder haben, hab mich aber auch in den Rest verliebt... Geiles Rad!



Ja, das Teil läuft einfach; vor allem bergab. Die Fahreigenschaften sind perfekt. Damit kann jeder bergab schnell fahren.  Tausch halt nur mal irgendwann die Scheiben aus, die werden schnell heiss und das Fading ist dann schon bemerkenswert.

Der Plastikeimer? Ooooch, Carbon halt. Kann schon mal passieren sowas... Diesmal bin ich aber zu 1000% nicht schuld  Ich hätte das Speci halt nicht so schnell verkaufen sollen vor Ende der Saison, das war das einzig ärgerliche. So wars nix mit Bad Salzdetfurth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (5. Oktober 2011)

OPM schrieb:


> Doch noch zuviel Kondition fürs Karbon?



Nö, zu viel Carbon für die Kondition


----------



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ....damit kann jeder bergab schnell fahren.  Tausch halt nur mal irgendwann die Scheiben aus, die werden schnell heiss und das Fading ist dann schon bemerkenswert. ...



fahrtechnik üben, dann klappt es auch mit dem bremsen ! 
bei heutigen bremsen fadet nix mehr. das ist schnee von gestern. oder aber du hängst dauernd an der bremse oder hast luft im system.


----------



## TKS (6. Oktober 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> fahrtechnik üben, dann klappt es auch mit dem bremsen !
> bei heutigen bremsen fadet nix mehr. das ist schnee von gestern. oder aber du hängst dauernd an der bremse oder hast luft im system.



... und es sind 160er Scheiben die runtergebremst sind mit neuen Belägen und ich selbst neige manchmal dazu, ständig an der Bremse zu hängen... Mit neuen Scheiben aber kein Problem. Leitungen waren entlüftet und natürlich auch neu befüllt.


----------



## TKS (7. Oktober 2011)

Vorschlag fürs Breite-Reifen-Fahren:

15. und 16. 10. jeweils 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden locker bis zügig durch den Wald. Wenn es schüttet halt mit den Dackelschneidern auf der Strasse. Das neue Rad darf nicht dreckig werden  , wäre dann mal wieder die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## bergroff (9. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Vorschlag fürs Breite-Reifen-Fahren:
> 16. 10. jeweils 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden locker bis zügig durch den Wald. Wenn es schüttet halt mit den Dackelschneidern auf der Strasse. Das neue Rad darf nicht dreckig werden  , wäre dann mal wieder die erste Ausfahrt



Dann meld ich mich mal wieder zurück von meiner (Sport-)Reha für das Schulterlein aus dem liebelichen Oberfranken am knackigen Rennsteig und wider das widrige Wetter, kann sich nur bessern am Sonnentag: 

13 Uhr 20 Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad in Niestetal Sandershausen, Kaffeefahrt mit breiteren Reifen, Kaufunger Wald und/oder Fuldatrails

Kommt wer mit?, Bergroff


----------



## TKS (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich melde mich schonmal für ein schlagkräftiges Winterpokalteam an 

Jochen, machst Du wieder eins?


----------



## hutsche (10. Oktober 2011)

Hier is noch einer!


----------



## bergroff (10. Oktober 2011)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hier is noch einer!



...Schönwetterradeln und Kaffee mit vielen Kilometern über Stock und Stein, @Weimi's Lieblingssteinberganstieg, bahh, im hohen Gras und wildschweindurchwühlt, eine angenehm feuchte und aufgeräumtere Frau Holle und das Grüne Höllchen vorm Bilstein, das sollte vorgebucht werden können... @DomW, bei deinem Trainingspensum, mitmachen?


----------



## DomW (13. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Vorschlag fürs Breite-Reifen-Fahren:
> 
> 15. und 16. 10. jeweils 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden locker bis zügig durch den Wald. Wenn es schüttet halt mit den Dackelschneidern auf der Strasse. Das neue Rad darf nicht dreckig werden  , wäre dann mal wieder die erste Ausfahrt



Also am 16. wäre ich mit dabei.

Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?

Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden - 14 Grad und Sonne... 
Wann und wo ist Treffen?

Grüße
Dom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (14. Oktober 2011)

DomW schrieb:


> Also am 16. wäre ich mit dabei.
> 
> Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?
> 
> ...



Ich sag mal gegen 12 Uhr in Harleshausen, vermutlich Hessenschanze. Dann 2 1/2 Stunden zwischen Grundlage und Gas am Berg durch den Habichtswald abseits der Wanderrouten. Oben wird aber gewartet  Fall sich was ändert poste ich es hier. Wetter wird SCHÖN!!!  Alternativ könnten wir auch im Kaufungerwald eine geführte Tour mit Loisl fahren, der findet immer so schöne Trails.


----------



## bergroff (14. Oktober 2011)

Mittagspausenradeln am hellichten Sonnenfreitag Richtung Steinberg und Frau Holle, hat wer spontan Lust?, dann kurze PN.


----------



## DomW (14. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich sag mal gegen 12 Uhr in Harleshausen, vermutlich Hessenschanze. Dann 2 1/2 Stunden zwischen Grundlage und Gas am Berg durch den Habichtswald abseits der Wanderrouten. Oben wird aber gewartet  Fall sich was ändert poste ich es hier. Wetter wird SCHÖN!!!  Alternativ könnten wir auch im Kaufungerwald eine geführte Tour mit Loisl fahren, der findet immer so schöne Trails.



Servus,

und wie siehts morgen aus?

Greetz
Dom


----------



## TKS (15. Oktober 2011)

DomW schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> und wie siehts morgen aus?
> 
> ...



12 Uhr Hessenschanze (Haltestelle).  2h zügig durchn Wald.

Edit: 10 nach 12. Prinzchen muss noch seinen Kleiderschrank durchwühlen ;-)


----------



## TKS (15. Oktober 2011)

... Und morgen wieder um 12 an der selben Stelle. Und jetzt geht meine Bremse ;-)


----------



## DomW (15. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Und morgen wieder um 12 an der selben Stelle. Und jetzt geht meine Bremse ;-)



Morgen ist leider doch schön was anderes geplant.
Ich fasse nächsten So. mal ins Auge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (16. Oktober 2011)

12 h geht klar


----------



## bergroff (16. Oktober 2011)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> 12 h geht klar



Hi TKS, dank dir für den schnellen IC-Ausflug, der Rampen übern Habichtswald, den Hohen Dörnberg und um halb Zierenberg drumherum, besonders auf schmalem Pfad zwischen Wacholderbüschen und Anderen am Ausflugssonntag umcruisend, bergroff un-a bergroaf, dabei immer die Dornen im Kopf; daß du uns beiden Lazarettbremsen -Ex- und Raucher, der mit dem maladen Schulterlein und der mit dem vielen Titan im Ellenbogen- hinter dir hergeschleift hast, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, gerne wieder.

Verpasst hast nur den Ausklang mit Schwarzwälder und ein Sahnehäubchen

bergroff


----------



## TKS (17. Oktober 2011)

Kuchen sieht lecker aus! Ich war dann noch mal als Spaziergänger auf dem Dörnberg oben. Schöne Aussicht gestern.

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, das nächste Mal dann mit mehr Trails und richtigen Abfahrten, der Radweg von Zierenberg nach Dörnberg war aus der Not heraus, sch... Gegenwind


----------



## Flachzangen (17. Oktober 2011)

Mal so für mich als Newbie, damit ich das mal einschätzen kann:

Gebt mir mal doch Daten zur der Tour... Länge, Hm, Zeit 

Und wo ist der "Lottmannsteig", wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## bergroff (17. Oktober 2011)

Flachzangen schrieb:


> Daten zur der Tour... Länge, Hm, Zeit



...Im IC-Zug 2 1/4, als IR noch 1 1/2 Stunden.

Um die taz zu zitieren "Wege entstehen dadurch, dass man sie fährt". 

Im Habichtswald ist es höchst sensibel für uns Mountainbiker, am Wochenende bestimmte Wege sein lassen, wird grad genug putt gemacht. 

Triffst dich übers Forum, mit anderen und fährst, auch um Wanderer drumherum.....


----------



## Flachzangen (17. Oktober 2011)

??? Welchen Code brauche ich zum Entschlüsseln?


----------



## TKS (17. Oktober 2011)

Flachzangen schrieb:


> ??? Welchen Code brauche ich zum Entschlüsseln?



Er meinte vermutlich 'einfach mal mitfahren wenn wir uns treffen; im Internet posten ist schlecht weil dann alle auf halb legalen Wegen zwischen den Wanderern rumdüsen'. 

Komm einfach mal zu einem Treffen wenn es hier gepostet wird, dann lernst Du die Wege kennen.


----------



## bergroff (17. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Komm einfach mal zu einem Treffen wenn es hier gepostet wird, dann lernst Du die Wege kennen.



richtig


----------



## Flachzangen (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja so in etwa hatte ich das dann auch irgendwann interpretiert. Um die konkrete Strecke ging es mir aber gar nicht, lediglich dieser "Lottmannsteig" sagte mir gar nichts und sah interessant aus. Meine Intention war nur herauszufinden, was ihr da für Touren fahrt, nicht dass ich nach der 3 dritten Rampe die Abkürzung nach Hause nehmen muss  Daher die Frage nach Länge, hm, etc...


----------



## TKS (18. Oktober 2011)

Flachzangen schrieb:


> Ja so in etwa hatte ich das dann auch irgendwann interpretiert. Um die konkrete Strecke ging es mir aber gar nicht, lediglich dieser "Lottmannsteig" sagte mir gar nichts und sah interessant aus. Meine Intention war nur herauszufinden, was ihr da für Touren fahrt, nicht dass ich nach der 3 dritten Rampe die Abkürzung nach Hause nehmen muss  Daher die Frage nach Länge, hm, etc...



Das waren so ca. 2 1/2 Stunden, 40km, 1200 Höhenmeter, zu 80% auf Trails und mit steilen Rampen. Mit Pausen. Das Ganze auch mal gerne in 2 Stunden. Es wird aber auch mal lockerer gefahren.

Lottmannsteig kenne ich aber auch nicht (zumindest nicht unter dem Namen), den muss mir mal einer zeigen. Ich kenne nur den Ahnegraben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachzangen (18. Oktober 2011)

alles klar! Danke!


----------



## El Butre (18. Oktober 2011)

Flachzangen schrieb:


> Um die konkrete Strecke ging es mir aber gar nicht, lediglich dieser "Lottmannsteig" sagte mir gar nichts.


 

Bergroff hatte schon mal ein Foto eingestellt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7035693&postcount=2854

Ich glaube das ist der Trail der vom Förstersteig abzweigt(ohne Makierung!),und am Gasthaus Ahnetal endet.


----------



## daniel77 (18. Oktober 2011)

El Butre schrieb:


> Bergroff hatte schon mal ein Foto eingestellt
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7035693&postcount=2854



Uääaahh, das Bild erinnert mich daran das der Winter kommt, brrr :kotz:
Zum Glück meint der es mit uns am Rheinknie nie soll doll wie in hessisch-Sibirien.

Alles fit in KS?

Damit man Loisl`s Bild schnell vergisst mal was schönes von unserer Sommertour:


----------



## bergroff (18. Oktober 2011)

El Butre schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist der Trail der vom Förstersteig abzweigt(ohne Makierung!),und am Gasthaus Ahnetal endet.



Bilderrätsel aufgelöst, so direkt wollt ichs ja nich sagen. 

Hey @daniel77, tolle Genießerbilder, aber diesen blauen Himmel -ohne Wolken- hatten wir hier auch die letzten Tage
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und ich dacht schon, du hättest bereits Winterpause am Oberrhein und wartest nur noch auf den brrrh Schnee.


----------



## onkel_c (19. Oktober 2011)

ihr wisst schon, dass der steig sensibel ist. es handelt sich genau um den steig, den mal die besagte jugendgruppe komplett mit gehölz verbaute (siehe mein fred dazu). auch bilder halte ich für nicht angebracht. 

gefahren werden kann und sollte aber ALLES. und immer mehr. irgendwann hat nämlich die anti-bike fraktion keine lust mehr, weil es einfach zu viele radler sind ... wege entstehen nicht nur dadurch, dass sie gefahren werden, sondern sie bleiben so auch bestehen (bsp. der x3 in der söhre der ohne biker sicherlich schon zugewuchert wäre, zumindest teilweise).

nicht förderlich ist es aber den forstnasen hier oder in anderen bereichen des internets zu zeigen wo man fährt und was es alles gibt. der job am schreibtisch ist nämlich warm und bequem .... 

haltet die spots aus dem internet raus. propagiert wenn nur von mund zu mund. es ist einfach shite sich immer neue trails und strecken suchen zu müssen!


----------



## TKS (19. Oktober 2011)

... kenne ich unter 'Ahnegraben'. Wird aber nur gefahren wenn es trocken ist. 

Den Einstieg zu finden ist doch schon schwer wenn man es nicht weiß. Aber die Bilder würde ich hier auch rausnehmen (auch die Zitate nicht vergessen), so wie es der Onkel gesagt hat. Heutzutage suchen die Blitzereumels von der Rennleitung schließlich auch schon bei Facebook nach Gesichtern der Fahrer (kein Witz :-( ).


----------



## Flachzangen (19. Oktober 2011)

krass..dass das die da so hinter her sind hätte ich nicht erwartet


----------



## onkel_c (19. Oktober 2011)

lies dir die freds hier im nord und osthessen forum durch und du wirst sehen, es gibt fast ausschließlich nur probleme, insbesondere im habichtswald. 
nach auffassung vieler haben außer den bikern, dort ALLE Interessengruppen freien zutritt. biker aber haben bitte draußen zu bleiben!

dafür fällt der forst dann auch mal gerne einen nicht unbeachtlichen anteil an bäumen und räumt alles andere mit einem harvester beiseite.


----------



## TKS (19. Oktober 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> lies dir die freds hier im nord und osthessen forum durch und du wirst sehen, es gibt fast ausschließlich nur probleme, insbesondere im habichtswald.
> nach auffassung vieler haben außer den bikern, dort ALLE Interessengruppen freien zutritt. biker aber haben bitte draußen zu bleiben!
> 
> dafür fällt der forst dann auch mal gerne einen nicht unbeachtlichen anteil an bäumen und räumt alles andere mit einem harvester beiseite.



Ja, es gibt wieder ein paar zwangsverbreiterte Singletrails; schöne Autobahnen jetzt  Es ist Erntezeit. Und ich will endlich mal einen der Ästequerleger erwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (19. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> J... Und ich will endlich mal einen der Ästequerleger erwischen.



och die amüsieren mich nur. sind ganz nett zum techniktraining - ich springe einfach immer drüber. bringt manchmal sogar etwas abwechslung in den trail.


----------



## onkel_c (19. Oktober 2011)

die sind mir lieber als die rotsocken:







aber vor einer woche hatten wir auch noch mal richtig spass ;-)


----------



## El Butre (19. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Aber die Bilder würde ich hier auch rausnehmen (auch die Zitate nicht vergessen)....


 

Irgendwie entzieht sich mir da der Sinn,so groß ist das Areal nun wirklich nicht,als ob besagte" Forstnasen"nicht wüßten wo gefahren wird .Bei einem illegal angelegten Spot der irgendwo in den Wald gezimmert wurde,sicher nachvollziehbar,aber in so einem Fall??
Vielleicht ist mir auch alles zu kryptisch,oder ich habe den falschen Denkanstoß .


----------



## TKS (20. Oktober 2011)

El Butre schrieb:


> Irgendwie entzieht sich mir da der Sinn,so groß ist das Areal nun wirklich nicht,als ob besagte" Forstnasen"nicht wüßten wo gefahren wird .Bei einem illegal angelegten Spot der irgendwo in den Wald gezimmert wurde,sicher nachvollziehbar,aber in so einem Fall??
> Vielleicht ist mir auch alles zu kryptisch,oder ich habe den falschen Denkanstoß .



Es geht ja auch um die 'Bikenasen'  Müssen ja nicht alle auf allen Trails fahren. Manche Abfahrten sind dermaßen ausgefahren dass es keinen Spaß mehr macht.

Tourenvorschlag: Samstag 3 Stunden zügig (locker bis Anschlag) durch den Habichtswald, Dörnberg, Bärenberg; Abfahrt irgendwann gegen Mittag. Soll ja einigermaßen trocken bleiben und abtrocknen bis dahin.


----------



## bergroff (21. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch um die 'Bikenasen'  Müssen ja nicht alle auf allen Trails fahren.



Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag und Wiederholung aus?


----------



## tschabo007 (22. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch um die 'Bikenasen'  Müssen ja nicht alle auf allen Trails fahren. Manche Abfahrten sind dermaßen ausgefahren dass es keinen Spaß mehr macht.
> 
> Tourenvorschlag: Samstag 3 Stunden zügig (locker bis Anschlag) durch den Habichtswald, Dörnberg, Bärenberg; Abfahrt irgendwann gegen Mittag. Soll ja einigermaßen trocken bleiben und abtrocknen bis dahin.



Wann solls den losgehen?
Würde mich anschliessen...wenn die Suppe da draussen nochmal weggeht
Treffpunkt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (22. Oktober 2011)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Wann solls den losgehen?
> Würde mich anschliessen...wenn die Suppe da draussen nochmal weggeht
> Treffpunkt???



Um 12:30 an der Hessenschanze! Dann 3h über die Berge inkl. Bärenberg (teilweise)


----------



## TKS (22. Oktober 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag und Wiederholung aus?



Sonntag ist 4h Grundlage mit dem Renner angesagt. Einmal Gieselwerder und zurück. LOCKER!!!


----------



## TKS (22. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Um 12:30 an der Hessenschanze! Dann 3h über die Berge inkl. Bärenberg (teilweise)



Korrektur: 12:50 Uhr Haltestelle Hessenschanze.


----------



## bergroff (22. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Sonntag ist 4h Grundlage Renner. LOCKER!!!



...danke der Einladung, Renner ist noch nicht wieder von Spinnweben befreit;
@Marv93/weimi78/DomW oder sonst wer, wir könnten uns doch zum Geländeradausfahren Richtung nordöstlichen Kaufunger Wald treffen; Frau H. ist wieder feuchter; über die Söhre, Bilstein und Steinberg gabs heute das erste Eis auf den Pfützen, trotz der schönen Sonne, gell DomW; es wird kaelter halt. 

Vorschlag: Sonntag 12 Uhr 45 Sandershausen Schwimmbadbushaltestelle

bergroff


----------



## bergroff (23. Oktober 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Sonntag Sandershausen Schwimmbadbushaltestelle
> 
> 
> Korrektur: heute, 12 Uhr 25, Niestetal-Sandershausen, Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad, Heiligenröder Straße kurz vorm Rathaus, dann @Weimi78 abholen im tiefen Kaufunger Wald


----------



## TKS (23. Oktober 2011)

Bin raus, Rüsselseuche. Habs gestern schon gemerkt als ich dauernd am Berg stehen gelassen wurde  Schönes Ausscheidungsfahren übrigens auch auf dem Weg nach Dörnberg auf der Strasse...  Autsch... der Herr Müller ist immer noch ganz schön schnell unterwegs!


----------



## bergsprint (25. Oktober 2011)

habe wieder wp team gegründet.fahren die jungs vom letzen jahr mit ?


----------



## TKS (25. Oktober 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe wieder wp team gegründet.fahren die jungs vom letzen jahr mit ?



Ja


----------



## OPM (26. Oktober 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe wieder wp team gegründet.fahren die jungs vom letzen jahr mit ?



Ja, falls zu voll wird, gibt's halt noch ein zweites.


----------



## bergsprint (26. Oktober 2011)

hallo
langsam wird es wieder zeit zu trainieren.
ich starte wieder projekt 72.
ich fange erst mal mit projekt 85 an *G*
ab nächste oder übernächste woche (ergibt sich noch) gibs mittwochs  lichtausfahrten .abfahrt ca 18.15 h im königstor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (27. Oktober 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> langsam wird es wieder zeit zu trainieren.
> ich starte wieder projekt 72.
> ich fange erst mal mit projekt 85 an *G*
> ab nächste oder übernächste woche (ergibt sich noch) gibs mittwochs  lichtausfahrten .abfahrt ca 18.15 h im königstor.


War 1972 ein besonders guter Trainingswinter? 
Sag Bescheid, wann ihr mit den Ausfahrten startet!


----------



## bergsprint (27. Oktober 2011)

Kg


----------



## bergsprint (27. Oktober 2011)

sonntag rennrad.
abfahrtszeit richtet sich nach dem wetter.bei nebel erst später um 11 oder so.


----------



## TKS (27. Oktober 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> sonntag rennrad.
> abfahrtszeit richtet sich nach dem wetter.bei nebel erst später um 11 oder so.



Alles klar, bin dabei. 4 oder 5 Stunden Grundlage im Fuldatal (d.h. Gieselwerder und zurück oder Bad Karlshafen und dann über Hofgeismar zurück)?


----------



## TKS (27. Oktober 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Kg



72? Ich mache mal Projekt 78 halten übern Winter. Die Chancen stehen gut - dieses Jahr halte ich mich von den USA fern  oder von Ägyptischen All-Inclusive-Büffets...


----------



## Prinzchen (28. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Alles klar, bin dabei. 4 oder 5 Stunden Grundlage im Fuldatal (d.h. Gieselwerder und zurück oder Bad Karlshafen und dann über Hofgeismar zurück)?



Und wie lange braucht ihr für den Rückweg?


----------



## TKS (28. Oktober 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Und wie lange braucht ihr für den Rückweg?



Cool, dass Du auf jeden Fall mitkommst. Bringste A. Müller auch mit, dann fahren wir 5 Stunden im Windschatten mit 40 Sachen. Zur Not muss er mit dem MTB mit Spikesreifen mitfahren, dann haben wir alle auch Chancen mitzukommen...


----------



## Prinzchen (29. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Cool, dass Du auf jeden Fall mitkommst. Bringste A. Müller auch mit, dann fahren wir 5 Stunden im Windschatten mit 40 Sachen. Zur Not muss er mit dem MTB mit Spikesreifen mitfahren, dann haben wir alle auch Chancen mitzukommen...



Gibts übrigens ne neue Technik um nichtmehr mit dem VR wegzurutschen...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsK5C8oNHus"]MaikDB on P      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bergsprint (29. Oktober 2011)

morgen rennrad im fulletal.
mein vorschlag 10.30 h wolpertinger.
andere vorschläge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (29. Oktober 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> morgen rennrad im fulletal.
> mein vorschlag 10.30 h wolpertinger.
> andere vorschläge ?



Dabei sollte ich mal mit, von lauter Sitzungen versuch ich grad verzweifelt Contadors Kampfgewicht zu halten

...und gähn schon, meinste denn Sommer- oder Winterszeit!?


----------



## TKS (30. Oktober 2011)

Jo, warte dann an der Aral Weserspitze auf Euch. 10:35 Uhr ;-)


----------



## TKS (30. Oktober 2011)

... nächste Woche wieder. 4 Stunden rumrollern mit Kuchenpause an der Tanke in HMü. Und nur 2 Stunden fieser Dauerregen am Anfang. Natürlich ohne Regenjacke und bei 10 Grad.


----------



## bergroff (30. Oktober 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... nächste Woche wieder. 4 Stunden rumrollern mit Kuchenpause an der Tanke in HMü. Und nur 2 Stunden fieser Dauerregen am Anfang. Natürlich ohne Regenjacke und bei 10 Grad.



...pünktlich oder unpünktlich, war ich hinter oder vor euch?!, war ja viel unterwegs trotz dem fiesen Dauerregen, Schwimmhautbildung und der Nässe bis in alle Ritzen, da kam ein Schlauchwechsel ohne passendes Werkzeug mit aufgeweichten Fingerspitzen aua ganz zu pass, also, nächste Woche wieder!

bergroff


----------



## OPM (1. November 2011)

Heute kleine Wurmbergrunde, ohne Licht und/oder Nebelhorn.

Note to self:
Morgen mal früher als 16:30 losfahren (bzw. Licht laden/besorgen). 

Jetzt wollt ich grd meine Punkte eintragen und sehe das es ja erst am 7. losgeht. Oh Mann.


----------



## daniel77 (1. November 2011)

katholische Feiertage sind schon gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachzangen (1. November 2011)

nice..katholische Feiertage bringen nur leider in Hessen nichts


----------



## TKS (2. November 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...pünktlich oder unpünktlich, war ich hinter oder vor euch?!, war ja viel unterwegs trotz dem fiesen Dauerregen, Schwimmhautbildung und der Nässe bis in alle Ritzen, da kam ein Schlauchwechsel ohne passendes Werkzeug mit aufgeweichten Fingerspitzen aua ganz zu pass, also, nächste Woche wieder!
> 
> bergroff



Ich war gegen 10:20 Uhr am Wolpertinger, losgefahren sind wir um 10:35 Uhr. Hast echt was verpasst: Wahnsinn, wie schnell jemand zwei Pluderteilchen essen und eine Vanillemilch trinken und dann weiterfahren kann  Da ist mir schon vom Zusehen schlecht geworden... :kotz:


----------



## bergsprint (2. November 2011)

dafür wirds doch mal wieder zeit.60km hin,nach dem essen 120 zurück


----------



## Weimi78 (2. November 2011)

Jochen, so wird das mit dem Projekt 72 aber nichts. ;-)


----------



## TKS (2. November 2011)

Würg...


----------



## OPM (3. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Würg...



Der Efeu sieht aber lecker aus.


----------



## TKS (4. November 2011)

Sonntag Dackelschneider: 4 Stunden, diesmal etwas zügiger (Grundlage 2) über Gieselwerder und vielleicht hinten noch was dranhängen wenns nicht reicht . Mit kurzem Stop an der Tanke zum Kuchenfuttern für Bergsprint  Treffen um 10:30 Uhr an der Weserspitze oder 10:20 Uhr am Wolpertinger.


----------



## Prinzchen (4. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Sonntag Dackelschneider: 4 Stunden, diesmal etwas zügiger (Grundlage 2) über Gieselwerder und vielleicht hinten noch was dranhängen wenns nicht reicht . Mit kurzem Stop an der Tanke zum Kuchenfuttern für Bergsprint  Treffen um 10:30 Uhr an der Weserspitze oder 10:20 Uhr am Wolpertinger.



Um 11:00 fährt die OSF, das wird bestimmt zügig


----------



## TKS (5. November 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Um 11:00 fährt die OSF, das wird bestimmt zügig



Ich melde mich morgen früh mal bei Dir. Wenn die Rüsselseuche weg ist - werde sie gleich mal mit Talisker behandeln...  Evtl. früher losfahren oder halt OSF - wäre auch OK. Wenn ich morgen krank bin nicht


----------



## TKS (6. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich melde mich morgen früh mal bei Dir. Wenn die Rüsselseuche weg ist - werde sie gleich mal mit Talisker behandeln...  Evtl. früher losfahren oder halt OSF - wäre auch OK. Wenn ich morgen krank bin nicht



Bin raus.  Viel Spaß beim Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (6. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Bin raus.  Viel Spaß beim Fahren.



was nun, bleibt es bei 10 Uhr 20 @bergsprint? mach noch Hausputz, dann kann es los gehen, so oder so.


----------



## bergsprint (6. November 2011)

muß volvo basteln


----------



## bergroff (6. November 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> muß volvo basteln



Ausrede, ich dachte, der fährt von alleine!?

Dann biete ich mal einen Radwechsel an: 

MTB 12 Uhr 30 ab Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad Sandershausen, das übliche mit Abholmöglichkeiten im Obergericht mit Kaffee und Kuchen unterwegs vielleicht.


----------



## bergsprint (6. November 2011)

wertverdoppelung durch kapelleneinbau,massagefunktion (subwoofer) gibts dann auch*G*


----------



## TKS (6. November 2011)

... dann kannst Du gleich im Zweitwagen bei uns weitermachen. 2 Boxen à 10 Watt bringens nicht wirklich... Die Dame des Hauses beschwert sich schon dauernd, auf der Probefahrt mit Prinzchen hatten wir das Radio nicht an  - wir hatten vor lauter Angst um unser Leben bei 80 auf der Landstrasse keine Zeit dazu. 

Ich haue mir jetzt erstmal die Riesenflasche Toxiloges rein.


----------



## Weimi78 (6. November 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ausrede, ich dachte, der fährt von alleine!?
> 
> Dann biete ich mal einen Radwechsel an:
> 
> MTB 12 Uhr 30 ab Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad Sandershausen, das übliche mit Abholmöglichkeiten im Obergericht mit Kaffee und Kuchen unterwegs vielleicht.


Danke, aber heute ist arbeiten und Handball angesagt, also nix Bike.


----------



## bergroff (7. November 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Danke, aber heute ist arbeiten und Handball angesagt, also nix Bike.



.......Das sonntägliche arbeiten ward nach hinten geschoben um ja nicht das Sonnenwetter zu verpassen

Was erlebste unterwegs, das übliche, Frau H. wurde letzte Woche wieder obenauf ziehmlich zerrupft, alles frisch zersägt und großflächig in den Weg gelegt, selbst im Lieblingstrail von @weimi78; dient der Forstwirtschaft, sagt der Forst -da geht grad nur stoßen, schieben und tragen- und ist zum hörnerkriegen


----------



## bergsprint (7. November 2011)

habe urlaub falls jemand im sonnenschein rennradfahren möchte bitte melden


----------



## Weimi78 (7. November 2011)

Du sollst den Keller aufräumen! Ich versuche Mittwoch frei zu bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (7. November 2011)

ja ja


----------



## Marv93 (7. November 2011)

Sonnenschein 0_0?
Ich war eben bei einer saukälte MTB fahren 
...
Morgen ist dann aber wieder Rennrad dran, Wann und wo fahrt ihr/du den so rennrad?

Gruß
Marvin


----------



## bergsprint (7. November 2011)

ich würde mal sagen von 11 bis 15 uhr.fulletal nach giselwerder


----------



## Weimi78 (8. November 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen von 11 bis 15 uhr.fulletal nach giselwerder


Vergiss bloß nicht die Nebelscheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte! Hier oben kann man genau 20m weit sehen.


----------



## bergsprint (8. November 2011)

@weimi
im moment sieht es nicht so prickelnd aus ,im zweifelsfall dann halt später oder mtb auf dem radweg,oder im dunkeln ?

die kellertür geht schon auf *G*


----------



## Weimi78 (8. November 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> die kellertür geht schon auf *G*



Unglaublich! Dann kannst Du ja das Wetter ausnutzen und den Platz um den Ständer auch frei machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (8. November 2011)

ob der montageständer nicht schon voll ist ? war gerade so viel platz und sauber


----------



## OPM (8. November 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Vergiss bloß nicht die Nebelscheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte! Hier oben kann man genau 20m weit sehen.



Um halb zwei war's ja dann schlagartig nebelfrei und warm. Bloss als die Sonne hinterm Essigberg verschwunden ist, war's auf der Rückfahrt grade genauso schlagartig wieder neblig und arschkalt.


----------



## TKS (8. November 2011)

OPM schrieb:


> Um halb zwei war's ja dann schlagartig nebelfrei und warm. Bloss als die Sonne hinterm Essigberg verschwunden ist, war's auf der Rückfahrt grade genauso schlagartig wieder neblig und arschkalt.



... gestern morgen um 9 Uhr auf dem Hohen Dörnberg waren es auch genau 2m Sicht. Dann die steile Rampe auf die Kuhweide runter war super. Im letzten Moment noch den Wanderer gesehen. Ging aber, waren 5 Grad ohne Handschuhe und mit Weste.


----------



## onkel_c (10. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ...Ich haue mir jetzt erstmal die Riesenflasche Toxiloges rein.



mal ein tipp: probier es mal mit ho-fu complexe der firma pharma liebermann. das ist das zeug, welches die dtsch. olympia mannschaft verwendet . bei uns wirkt es wunder...


----------



## TKS (11. November 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> mal ein tipp: probier es mal mit ho-fu complexe der firma pharma liebermann. das ist das zeug, welches die dtsch. olympia mannschaft verwendet . bei uns wirkt es wunder...



Danke für den Tip!  Ich werds beim nächste Mal ausprobieren. Soll ja auch b ei Heuschnupfen helfen, perfekt. Steht das auch auf der weißen Liste?


----------



## TKS (11. November 2011)

Samstag früh: 3 Stunden MTB in der Sonne. Im Habichtswald.


----------



## bergsprint (11. November 2011)

hat denn der hessenforst so zugeschlagen das es jetzt sonne im wald gibt ?


----------



## TKS (11. November 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hat denn der hessenforst so zugeschlagen das es jetzt sonne im wald gibt ?



... ne, hab ich beim Förster bestellt. Die sprengen den Weg frei. Bist Du dabei?


----------



## OPM (11. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... ne, hab ich beim Förster bestellt. Die sprengen den Weg frei. Bist Du dabei?



Wenn's heute nicht so spät/früh wird und die Sonne um 8 nicht über einer dichten Nebelsuppe scheint bzw. ich meine wärmeren Handschuhe finde, dann fahr ich morgen mal kurz Herkules und zurück, aber das war's dann auch; will gegen 10 wieder daheim sein.

es ist früh gworden.


----------



## TKS (11. November 2011)

Um 10 an der Hessenschanze.  3 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (12. November 2011)

@ alle Turnbeutelvergesser: War schön leer und saukalt; 1 Grad im Nebel auf dem Hohen Gras. Harteiwort des Tages: Inrostockskinheadsanpöbler :-D


----------



## TKS (12. November 2011)

Morgen 10 Uhr bzw. 10:30 Wolpertinger? 4h Grundlage im Fuldatal? Ist wer dabei?


----------



## bergroff (12. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> @ alle Turnbeutelvergesser: War schön leer und saukalt; 1 Grad im Nebel auf dem Hohen Gras. Harteiwort des Tages: Inrostockskinheadsanpöbler :-D



....Über die Gipfel schien dann die Sonn bei gefühlten minus 3. Frau H. ist immer noch arg zerrupft und wieder übers Geäst befahrbar, aber mit Schaltaugenersatz für alle Fälle mitzuführen


----------



## TKS (12. November 2011)

Ja, ich popel die Blätter dann irgendwann mal raus ausm Ritzelpaket. Der Kärcher an der Tanke hats nicht geschafft. 

DOM ist schon dabei: Morgen 10:20 Uhr am Wolpertinger mit dem Renner. Sind die Volvofahrer auch dabei?


----------



## DomW (12. November 2011)

Ne hab keinen Renner.
Starten morgen auch ein paar Grobe durch den Wald?

Wetter soll ja super werden...

Grüße
Dom


----------



## bergsprint (13. November 2011)

werde wohl zum wolpertinger kommen,.drehe aber um wenn die füße halbgefrohren sind.


----------



## bergroff (13. November 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> werde wohl zum wolpertinger kommen,.drehe aber um wenn die füße halbgefrohren sind.



....ich kann erst später, hab noch neen offiziz. Termin -irgendein NovFeierTag- und fahr erst mit Sonnenschein, hat wer Lust, z.B. CC  um HannMünden, dann melden zum frühzeitigen Mittag.


----------



## TKS (13. November 2011)

Mann war die OSF wieder schnell heute. Jochen, wo warst Du denn hin kurz vor der Weserspitze? Da haben die uns erst nach 3 Stunden gekriegt, trotz Schleicherei und Pause an der Tanke.


----------



## bergsprint (13. November 2011)

bin an der schule in wolfsanger wieder abgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (13. November 2011)

Alles klar. Bin noch den Möncheberg mit Hoch. Heizerei...


----------



## bergsprint (19. November 2011)

morgen 10.20 wolpertinger mit RR


----------



## TKS (19. November 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> morgen 10.20 wolpertinger mit RR



Alles klar, ich bin auf jeden Fall da. Wieder über Gieselwerder? Und dann ab Hann Münden mit dem Bus weiter wie letzte Woche  Ich habe schon einen neuen Reifen zu Hause rumliegen, morgen muss noch mal der alte herhalten, keine Lust; habe heute schon einen Schlauch gewechselt...

Da ich heute direkt vor mir einen gruseligen Sturz bei Tempo 40 gesehen habe ist morgen Renner OK. Gottseidank ist nichts passiert, der Baum ist ausgewichen...


----------



## bergsprint (19. November 2011)

war`s jemand den mann kennt oder nur so ein poser ?


----------



## TKS (19. November 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> war`s jemand den mann kennt oder nur so ein poser ?



Nö, jemand der richtig gut fahren kann. Unter dem Laub lag ein Wackerstein, den Sturz hätte keiner mehr verhindern können. Ich war einen knappen Meter dahinter, wäre er nicht nach links abgesegelt wäre ich voll in das wild mal links, mal rechts querstehende oder auf dem Vorderrad rollende Rad reingesemmelt. Leider keine Kamera dabei gehabt.  Ich verweise mal auf meine Signatur...


----------



## bergsprint (19. November 2011)

muß dann ja wohl im habichtswald gewesen sein.
vieleicht sollten wir dann im herbst lieber mit "skistöcken wander gehen"statt mountainbike zu fahren *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (19. November 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> muß dann ja wohl im habichtswald gewesen sein.



Meissner Richtung Jausenstation. Wir werden halt alle älter. Wer tritt mit mir in den Golfclub ein? Oder habt Ihr noch Sex?


----------



## OPM (19. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Meissner Richtung Jausenstation. Wir werden halt alle älter. Wer tritt mit mir in den Golfclub ein? Oder habt Ihr noch Sex?



Muss man Mitglied werden, wenn man bloss mal so übers Green biken will?

Da gibt's auch keine Wackersteine.


----------



## bergroff (20. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Meissner Richtung Jausenstation. Wir werden halt alle älter. Wer tritt mit mir in den Golfclub ein? Oder habt Ihr noch Sex?



OK, erst das eine und dann das andere. Dann komm ich mal. Bis 10 Uhr 20.


----------



## bergroff (20. November 2011)

Gieselwerder-retouren, gibt es denn extra-Punkte beim Winterpokal: EssoTanke war die Rettung, gefühlte 45 sec für 250 gr Waffeln vers. Croissant mit Vanille und zwischengeschobenem Duplo? Schön wars, auch ohne Sonn' und hoffe, weimi78 hat den Weg hoch aufn Berg ins Obergericht noch geschafft


----------



## Weimi78 (20. November 2011)

Klar hab ich es geschafft, die Esso hätte ich aber auch gern miterlebt. So musste ich mit schnell ein schönes Stück Kuchen mit 2 Cola in der Sporthalle reindrehen. ;-)


----------



## enasnI (24. November 2011)

Auch für euch im Winter RR-fahrenden. Nächsten Sonntag 11 Uhr Ortsausgangsschild Kassel Richtung Hann. Münden. Die letzten beiden Male waren es etwa 30 Leute. Seid dabei.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=116454258465516


----------



## bergroff (24. November 2011)

enasnI schrieb:


> Auch für euch im Winter RR-fahrenden. Nächsten Sonntag 11 Uhr Ortsausgangsschild Kassel Richtung Hann. Münden. Die letzten beiden Male waren es etwa 30 Leute. Seid dabei.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=116454258465516




Danke der Einladung, die ihr uns von hinten aufrollen wolltet am letzten Sonntag im Wolfsanger, war schon beeindruckend, die ganze Meute. 

Also, hab schon gelernt, Schutzbleche bis runter auf die Teernarbe, damit HinterNachbar und Popo trocken bleiben oder 50 m bitter dahinter fahren. Sonntag mal gucken, allein trau ich mich noch nicht in den Haufen, dabei: die Schlammschleuder_Kassel-Winterpokal-Gang oder aufrollen lassen?


----------



## enasnI (24. November 2011)

Also bisher sieht es dann doch wieder so aus, als würde es trocken werden. 

Muss auch keiner Führung fahren, wenn man Lust hat kann man die komplette Strecke lutschen. Bis Sonntag vielleicht.


----------



## tschabo007 (25. November 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Danke der Einladung, die ihr uns von hinten aufrollen wolltet am letzten Sonntag im Wolfsanger, war schon beeindruckend, die ganze Meute.
> 
> Also, hab schon gelernt, Schutzbleche bis runter auf die Teernarbe, damit HinterNachbar und Popo trocken bleiben oder 50 m bitter dahinter fahren. Sonntag mal gucken, allein trau ich mich noch nicht in den Haufen, dabei: die Schlammschleuder_Kassel-Winterpokal-Gang oder aufrollen lassen?



Ich hab ne Regenhose....Da wird nix nass


----------



## TKS (25. November 2011)

Bin Sonntag diesmal nicht dabei. Ist aber ein kurzes Schutzblech auf dem Foto; meins am Crosser hat noch einen cm bis zum Asphalt, vorn wie hinten  Nur Bordsteine sind blöd damit - rumpelt alles ab irgendwann.

Ich wollte Samstag Grundlage fahren - wer Lust hat am Besten kurz melden. Abfahrt gegen 10:30 Uhr am Ortsschild Wolfsanger.

Mit der OSF fahren ist ganz nett; aber nur wenn das Tempo konstant gehalten wird, sonst ist es nichts mehr mit Grundlage... Und im Wind fahren schaffe ich nicht mit Grundlagenpuls, das wird dann eher ein Fahrtspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (26. November 2011)

Heute nix Grundlage - ich gehe ne Runde laufen mit der Chefin ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2011)

Pfff, Regenhose, Schutzblech, bei uns hats seit 8 Wochen nicht mehr geregnet.....staubtrockene Trail mit Reifglätte


----------



## bergroff (26. November 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Pfff, Regenhose, Schutzblech, bei uns hats seit 8 Wochen nicht mehr geregnet.....staubtrockene Trail mit Reifglätte



...Wieso, du da bei den Eidgenossen, bei uns wars bis jetzt kaum besser

Heute im flotten dreier von vorne über Frau Holle, das erste Mal seit längerem mal etwas feuchter und rutschelig von unten

@bergsprint, morgen ist Ja-Stimmtag:

10 Uhr 20 Wolperdinger    (  )

11 Uhr OSF                    (  )

Um die PPausen zu minimieren, ess ich auch vorher freiwillig Kürbiskernbrötchen. Was bieteste uns?


----------



## bergsprint (27. November 2011)

ja 
ich fühstücke gleich und komme dann zum wolpertinger.aber diesmal ganz langsam ,habe seit donnerstag neue muskeln entdeckt*G*


----------



## TKS (27. November 2011)

Kann man schnell-Auto-fahren auch im Winterpokal eintragen? Unter sonstiges? Zeit zum Trainieren war dieses Wochenende nicht...


----------



## Prydz (28. November 2011)

Ich habe eine schöne Lampe zu verkaufen: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=441346

Sehr wenig benutzt und direkt in Kassel abholbar .


----------



## bergroff (29. November 2011)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Pfff, Regenhose, Schutzblech, bei uns hats seit 8 Wochen nicht mehr geregnet.....staubtrockene Trail mit Reifglätte



..der November geht auch hier trocken und mit frühmorgendlichem dicken Raureif bei 5 Minuten Sonne vom Meißner her und, @TKS, un-a-trois-points


----------



## TKS (29. November 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> @TKS, un-a-trois-points



Washeisdndasaufdeutsch?


----------



## bergroff (29. November 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Washeisdndasaufdeutsch?



... und das für 5 Minuten Sonnenschein im Rauhreif hoch bergroff und über den Berg radeln und ungedämpft trailsurfen berg-a-roaf bis ins Büro, das gibt dann 3 Winterpokalpunkte, nix französich gehabt, als Pädagoge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (30. November 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ... und das für 5 Minuten Sonnenschein im Rauhreif hoch bergroff und über den Berg radeln und ungedämpft trailsurfen berg-a-roaf bis ins Büro, das gibt dann 3 Winterpokalpunkte, nix französich gehabt, als Pädagoge?



Alles wieder vergessen anscheinend. Und da ich ja kein Französischlehrer bin...  Mal sehen wann die erste Zote kommt


----------



## TKS (3. Dezember 2011)

Bergroff, bist Du morgen bei der OSF dabei? 11 Uhr Ortsschild Wolfsanger. Vergiss aber nicht die Schutzbleche bis zum Asphalt  Ich komme morgen mit dem Schutzblechcrosser. Wer ist sonst noch dabei? Weimi, was ist mit Dir?


----------



## Weimi78 (3. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal aus dem Fenster! Bei dem Wetter lobe ich mir heute den Hallensport und Morgen mal sehen. Entscheide ich Morgenfrüh. Brrrrr


----------



## bergroff (3. Dezember 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Schau mal aus dem Fenster! Bei dem Wetter lobe ich mir heute den Hallensport und Morgen mal sehen. Entscheide ich Morgenfrüh. Brrrrr



.....Der frühe Dezember hat uns: Feuchtgebiete von unten, glitschig und rutschelig, die Nässe zieht bis in alle Ritzen und Poren, von droben heult der Wind über die Wipfel und Frau Holles Haar schmeißt Äste und Knüppel im anziehenden Sturm; douze points und eine Zote für TKS


----------



## TKS (4. Dezember 2011)

War doch super heute: 34er Schnitt, in der Führung im Wind Puls bis 187 und am Ende noch mit Prinzchen eine Bergwertung zur Mönchebergstrasse lanciert für die wir Schelte bekommen haben weil die hinten beim hinterhersprinten in der Kurve fast in einen Geländewagen geknallt sind; ich hab das Auto gar nicht gesehen


----------



## bergroff (4. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> War doch super heute: Bergwertung-Mönchebergstrasse-Geländewagen-nicht gesehen



...verpasst halt. Nach 80 km Alleinfahrt gegen die Böen, dann im flotten Zug mitzurollen war schon gut so, bis dann hinter Wilhelmhausen in frontaler Böe wie vor einer Mauer stehen zu bleiben, wohl Anfangsfehlerklassiker, sich nicht im Pulk zu verstecken oder es war doch die üppige Walliser Schnitzel mit Fettbeilage von gestern abend in Harleshausen, die einen zurückhielt und, ihr ward weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (5. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...bis dann hinter Wilhelmhausen in frontaler Böe wie vor einer Mauer stehen zu bleiben, wohl Anfangsfehlerklassiker, sich nicht im Pulk zu verstecken



Nö, das war unter anderem mein Fehler: Wir haben zu zweit das Tempo mal kurz um 5 km/h hochgezogen als wir in Führung gegangen sind. Dafür gabs auch Mecker von hinten. Macht man ja auch nicht sowas... Mountainbiker halt


----------



## bergroff (5. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Nö, Mountainbiker halt



Ich trags dann mit Fassung, es blieb ja noch ein Mounti etwas später hängen.

Hab heute morgen den ersten fizeligen Schnee Richtung Obergericht begrüßt, es wird Winter!


----------



## TKS (5. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ich trags dann mit Fassung, es blieb ja noch ein Mounti etwas später hängen.
> 
> Hab heute morgen den ersten fizeligen Schnee Richtung Obergericht begrüßt, es wird Winter!



Mit langen Schutzblechen hinten dran kann man sich übrigens besser verstecken in der Gruppe und muss nicht hinten fahren... Dann kann man nicht abgehängt werden.  Man darf dann nur nicht mehr Bordsteine runterfahren oder muss dran denken das Hinterrad zu lupfen  Schepper...


----------



## onkel_c (5. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ... es wird Winter!



hoffentlich!


----------



## TKS (8. Dezember 2011)

Wer ist für ein Treffen zum Skierwachsen? Die Latten scharren schon im Keller


----------



## Weimi78 (8. Dezember 2011)

Geh zum Bier trinken in die Kneipe und treib Dich nicht in Kellern rum.  

Sieht nicht nach Schnee aus in nächster Zeit.....Also rauf aufs Rad und sammel Punkte, es reicht schon wenn ich faul bin.


----------



## bergroff (8. Dezember 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Also rauf aufs Rad und sammel Punkte, es reicht schon wenn ich faul bin.



Meinereiner cityracer beim abrasieren eines Bushaltestellenschildes mit DER Schulter: quatre points


----------



## TKS (8. Dezember 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Geh zum Bier trinken in die Kneipe und treib Dich nicht in Kellern rum.
> 
> Sieht nicht nach Schnee aus in nächster Zeit.....Also rauf aufs Rad und sammel Punkte, es reicht schon wenn ich faul bin.



Mal im Ernst: Danke, heute ist ja Stammtisch in der Eckkneipe, hatte ich total vergessen  Heute ist so ein Tag wo das mal absolut nötig ist!!! 

Zum Radfahren habe ich heute keinen Bock, morgen dann wieder. Dunkel, kalt und nass geht gar nicht. Da bin ich nicht so hart wie bergroff: Nightride um 22 Uhr??? Respekt...


----------



## bergroff (9. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Nightride um 22 Uhr???



.....workout bei Mondschein kommt gut; Sturmböen, Äste und querliegende Bäume windzerzaust auf den Trails rund um die Schwedenschanze unds' Forsthaus. In der Ferne in Escherode gingen die ersten Lichter aus, gut das ich Licht vom Borni dabei hatte


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> .....workout bei Mondschein kommt gut; Sturmböen, Äste und querliegende Bäume windzerzaust auf den Trails rund um die Schwedenschanze unds' Forsthaus. In der Ferne in Escherode gingen die ersten Lichter aus, gut das ich Licht vom Borni dabei hatte



Mittlerweile habe ich ein wenig Schiss dass es mich mitten im Wald zerlegt und mich dann keiner findet. Da fahre ich lieber auf der Strasse; den Autofahrern sollte es zumindest auffallen wenn es beim Drüberfahren so komisch rumpelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (9. Dezember 2011)

So OSF?


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2011)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> So OSF?



Jepp. Ich bin am So. um 10:35 bei Dir vor der Tür. Wieder Bergwertung? Dann bekommen wir OSF-Verbot


----------



## TKS (10. Dezember 2011)

Um 11 Uhr (jetzt gleich) Abfahrt Harleshausen: 3 Stunden Grundlage2 mit dem Renner: Kassel -  Melsungen - Spangenberg - Heli - Friedrichsbrück - Helsa - Kaufungen - Kassel. Ca. 90 km, eher locker. MIT SCHUTZBLECH!!!


----------



## bergroff (10. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Um 11 Uhr (jetzt gleich)



zu spät für mich, komm grad verschwitzt und eingesaut von einer Baustelle übern Schmugglerpfad mit 4 Pünktchen für den Winterpokal und bei aller Fahrradbrückensanierungsdiskussion, das mit der Lossebrücke hab ich zwar aufgedeckt, aber der 250 teuro-Mist geht auf die Stadt Kassel, dafür schaff ich innerhalb von 4 Tagen die Schmugglerpfadsbrücke wieder reparieren zu lassen


----------



## TKS (10. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch übern Umschwang gefahren. Die Fahrradbrücke in Sandershausen über die Losse ist echt totaler Schrott, die Platten reissens auch nicht mehr raus. 

Morgen OSF? 11 Uhr am Ortsschild Wolfsanger. 

Mit hats heute das Schutzblech abgerumpelt in Kleinalmerode (Schlagloch). Festgetüddelt, für morgen hält das nochmal. Da hats die Plastikklammer durchgeschliffen die hinten alles hält. Früher war die noch aus Metall, da hats dann das Schutzblech durchgeschliffen. Verschleissteil ;-)


----------



## bergroff (10. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Morgen OSF? 11 Uhr am Ortsschild Wolfsanger.



...sollten wir denn noch nach dem Punktegeländeradfahren -douze points- aus den Federn kommen, fahren wir ab 10 Uhr 20 vom Wolpertinger aus gemühtlich vor, Streß kommt dann von alleine beim Einholen. 

Auf jeden Fall sind wir überrascht vom Zustand der Brücken und Trails im @Weimi-Land. In Niedersachsen gehen nicht nur fast die Lichter aus, Zäune und Bäume liegen im Weg und dazu eine Fangopackung bis an die Waden für unseren @Bergsprint. Der war richtig lustig -die Tonspur vom Pfeifen such ich noch-, Bergsprint war das erste mal seit dem Desaster beim Erbeskopfmarathon wieder so richtig im Gelände, gell und bei bornis Geburtstagsfeier im Schlosshotel gabs bestimmt jede Menge Zuckerbrause; nur berg-a-roaf bremste Jogi noch arg alles aus, das üben wir dann noch und machen weiter so


----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2011)

Heute OSF war doch super... 36er Schnitt bis Gieselwerder, suuuuuper Grundlage  In der Ebene war der Tacho nie unter 40 Sachen, eher so bei 50. Bin dann nach Ahnatal noch die Rasenallee hoch, ging toll mit den Beinen 

Wer morgen auch Frühaufsteher ist: Von 8 bis 10 Uhr mit dem Rennrad durchs Warmetal inkl. Dörnberg und Essigberg zum Schluss. Etwas zügiger.

Wenns morgen früh regnet: Laufen im Habichtswald.


----------



## TKS (14. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Wer morgen auch Frühaufsteher ist: Von 8 bis 10 Uhr mit dem Rennrad durchs Warmetal inkl. Dörnberg und Essigberg zum Schluss. Etwas zügiger.



... eeessss wwwwwar kkkkkkalt aufm Rennrad bei Regen und 3 Grad.   ... frage ich mich manchmal


----------



## Weimi78 (14. Dezember 2011)

Da war es am Wochenende schon etwas besser. Zwar auch a.. kalt auf dem Bilstein, aber trocken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (15. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> ... eeessss wwwwwar kkkkkkalt aufm Rennrad bei Regen und 3 Grad.   ... frage ich mich manchmal



...Und jetzt ist auch noch Sturm angesagt, könnte wohl nix werden mit Geländenachtfahrt heute und bei dem angesagten Wetter dieser Tage Winterpokalpunkteeinsammeln; da lob ich mir heute über Benterode und Grundstücksaufnahme die Morgensonne


----------



## Weimi78 (15. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...Und jetzt ist auch noch Sturm angesagt, könnte wohl nix werden mit Geländenachtfahrt heute und bei dem angesagten Wetter dieser Tage Winterpokalpunkteeinsammeln; da lob ich mir heute über Benterode und Grundstücksaufnahme die Morgensonne



Samstag 13.30 Uhr scheint die Sonne!!!!!


----------



## TKS (15. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> da lob ich mir heute über Benterode und Grundstücksaufnahme die Morgensonne



Sind das die geplanten Doppelhäuser?


----------



## TKS (16. Dezember 2011)

Bald ist wieder Skilanglauf angesagt:

http://www.naturpark-mkw.de/webcam


----------



## bergroff (16. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Sind das die geplanten *Ketten*häuser?



Ja, kannst dich dann bewerben, das dauert aber noch länger, bis zum Bau, ich hab erst einmal heute morgen die ersten Schneeflöckchen begrüßt, Sauwetter grad im Gelände, macht richtig Spaß.....


----------



## TKS (16. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ja, kannst dich dann bewerben, das dauert aber noch länger, bis zum Bau, ich hab erst einmal heute morgen die ersten Schneeflöckchen begrüßt, Sauwetter grad im Gelände, macht richtig Spaß.....



Schöne Gegend mit viel Natur (+Windrad?), aber keine gute Nahverkehrsanbindung, leider.

Biken bei dem Wetter? Du gehörst eindeutig zum harten Kern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (17. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Sauwetter grad im Gelände, macht richtig Spaß.....



So haben wir heut den ersten Schnee in der Hohen Söhre begrüßt, aber drunter mindestens 15 cm Matsche und so.

Wasn' morgen früh sein wird, ob 10 Uhr 20 Wolpi oder nich?, gucken wir ins Wetter


----------



## TKS (18. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> So haben wir heut den ersten Schnee in der Hohen Söhre begrüßt, aber drunter mindestens 15 cm Matsche und so.
> 
> Wasn' morgen früh sein wird, ob 10 Uhr 20 Wolpi oder nich?, gucken wir ins Wetter



Morgen früh 11 Uhr Ortsschild Wolfsanger. Wenn aber wieder so gerast wird wie letztes Mal klinke ich mich aus und rolle hinterher. Das hat sonst mit Grundlage nichts zu tun und Rennen werden nächste Woche noch nicht gefahren... Also, wer Lust hat mit hinterzurollen: OSF


----------



## bergroff (18. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Morgen früh 11 Uhr Ortsschild Wolfsanger: OSF



War ja recht wenig los, nur so paar Verrückte unterwegs und der OSF, abgeblasen? gar Bummelzug, weder vor noch hinter mir oder habt ihr euch doch gleich bei Wahnhausen getroffen mit dem passenden Winterkleid bei den Witterungsverhältnissen, um eine Wanderung durch die Fuldaaue zu machen


----------



## Prinzchen (18. Dezember 2011)

Sind im Landhaus eingekehrt


----------



## TKS (19. Dezember 2011)

Bunmelei mit mehreren pausen am Sonntag ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (20. Dezember 2011)

es gibt gute weihnachtsangebote im königstor,nur im laden


----------



## Jehoover (20. Dezember 2011)

Servus Gemeinde

Nachdem mein Arbeitgeber vermutlich meine Winterschlampe gegen meinen Willen verschrottet hat, brauche ich für den Weg zur Abreit bei Schnee usw. wohl einen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz. 
Suche dafür ein MTB mit Charackter. Also kein highend Fully für 3K das bei etwas Salz schmilzt, sondern ein Hardtail im low budget Bereich, dass auch etwas Rost verträgt. 
Habt Ihr was über, das funktioniert und für etliche Kilometer gut ist?  Danke!

Grüße aus Kassels Hochhaus


----------



## TKS (20. Dezember 2011)

Wer auch Lust hat morgen Früh / Mittag auf dem Meißner Skilanglauf zu machen: Ich will für 2-3 Stunden hochfahren.

Skating (5 km-Runde) geht perfekt, die klassische Loipe sah auch sehr gut aus, das Schild für 9 km stand bereits. Loipeneuro nicht vergessen 

Gebt mal Bescheid.


----------



## TKS (20. Dezember 2011)

bergsprint schrieb:


> es gibt gute weihnachtsangebote im königstor,nur im laden



Auch Rennradlaufsätze?


----------



## bergroff (20. Dezember 2011)

TKS schrieb:


> Meißner Skilanglauf.



Ahh, Akademikerfrei. Danke der Einlad, hab zu tun; ich skate schon im 28 3/5-Zoll-Takt übern jungfräulichen Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (21. Dezember 2011)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ahh, Akademikerfrei.



Jenau  Letzte Chance auf Schnee in diesem Jahr. Und die Loipen am Meißner sind einfach TOP


----------



## DomW (24. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

jemand über die Feiertage mit dem Mounti unterwegs?

Grüße
Dom


----------



## TKS (25. Dezember 2011)

Nö, Rüsselseuche seit Mittwoch...

Viel Spaß aber


----------



## DomW (25. Dezember 2011)

Gestern Frau Holle gefahren - die haben echt nix zu tun!
Mehrere kleine und große Bäume verhindern flüssiges durchkommen... ;-(


----------



## freak91 (25. Dezember 2011)

DomW schrieb:


> Gestern Frau Holle, Mehrere kleine und große Bäume verhindern flüssiges durchkommen... ;-(



Das könnte aber auch der himmliche Wind vom Sturm im Vollmond vom vorletzten Mittwoch sein, ich hab grad (beim Laufen) den Forsthaustrail von mehreren kleinen und großen gefallenen Bäumen befreit, damit es wieder flüssiger geht.

Ach so, ja, schöne Jahresendzeitgrüße!

zu Gast, bergroff


----------



## TKS (26. Dezember 2011)

bergroff, alter User-Pirat 

Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und frohe Festtage. 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder weg...


----------



## OPM (28. Dezember 2011)

Prima Klima heute. Nebel, Böen in den Höhenlagen und leichter Graupel.

Hoffenlich schneit's bald wieder. Die Reste von vor zwei Wochen sind jedenfalls schon fast wieder weg.


----------



## bikekermet (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi bin auch aus Kassel, 
wie groß ist die Runde, mit wieviel Fahrern/innen trefft ihr euch?
Strecke,Anspruch,Style usw. ?? VG


----------



## TKS (29. Dezember 2011)

bikekermet schrieb:


> Hi bin auch aus Kassel,
> wie groß ist die Runde, mit wieviel Fahrern/innen trefft ihr euch?
> Strecke,Anspruch,Style usw. ?? VG



Renner oder MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (30. Dezember 2011)

bikekermet schrieb:


> Hi bin auch aus Kassel,
> wie groß ist die Runde, mit wieviel Fahrern/innen trefft ihr euch?
> Strecke,Anspruch,Style usw. ?? VG




Carbon statt Kondition heisst die Devise


----------



## bergroff (31. Dezember 2011)

Auf dann ein neues Jahr, schon mal zum merken, we presentet:

*Zollstockrennen 2012*

1. April 2012 Bergauffahren für Geländefahrräder und Laufen unter Zeitnahme, special für älter werdende: Sonderwertung e-bikes und das alles kein Aprilscherz vom Helmut und mir.

Wir werden uns Mühen, das Start- u. Zeitnahmechaos bis dann zu lichten; weitere Infos bei Zeiten unter [email protected] 

bergroff


----------



## bergsprint (1. Januar 2012)

frohes neues 
wir begrüßen das neue jahr auf dem rad pünktlich um 11 uhr am wolpertinger.
nur gaaaaanns locker bis hamü


----------



## TKS (1. Januar 2012)

Der 31. hats mir noch mal richtig gegeben: An derselben Kreuzung wie vor 2 Jahren als mein Carbonrenner an nem PKW zerschellt ist hats mich erwischt: Wie damals habe ich den Radweg benutzt, was ich sonst nicht tue (Fuldatalstr. Ecke Ostring). 

Prellungen aber nichts Ernstes. Nur den Crosser hats ein bisschen erwischt; mit dem linken Lenkerende (und der Hand...) einer schööne Beule in die C-Säule gedrückt. Hat der mir voll die Vorfahrt genommen...

Mist... 

Sonst ein sehr netter Mensch, der Fahrer. War sehr nett und wirklich betroffen.


----------



## bergroff (8. Januar 2012)

OSF heute: Regen***Regen***Regen***und nochmals Regen***, eine Ausscheidungsfahrt mit vielen dabei und fast so vielen Abbiegern; Schwimmhäute, durchziehende Nässe und Kälte, Badewannen mit schwappendem Wasser über den Pedalen anstatt Schuhwerk, die Rückfahrt war fast schon bitter; @bergsprint, das hätte dir gut gestanden, geht nich' gibets nich'.


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Januar 2012)

Oha.... Gute Besserung.




TKS schrieb:


> Der 31. hats mir noch mal richtig gegeben: An derselben Kreuzung wie vor 2 Jahren als mein Carbonrenner an nem PKW zerschellt ist hats mich erwischt: Wie damals habe ich den Radweg benutzt, was ich sonst nicht tue (Fuldatalstr. Ecke Ostring).
> 
> Prellungen aber nichts Ernstes. Nur den Crosser hats ein bisschen erwischt; mit dem linken Lenkerende (und der Hand...) einer schööne Beule in die C-Säule gedrückt. Hat der mir voll die Vorfahrt genommen...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (12. Januar 2012)

Danke  Das Rad hats aber schlimmer erwischt als mich: Tot das Ding.

Jetzt hat mir die Paulizei doch tatsächlich einen Anhörungsbogen geschickt auf dem mir die Verursachung des Unfalls bzw. eine Teilschuld vorgeworfen wird; OK, schuldig: Ich habe den Radweg benutzt, mache ich nie wieder.

War heute mal da; der Diensthabende konnte sich auch keinen Reim drauf machen weil einwandfreie Vorfahrtsverletzung des PKW. Seltsam, seltsam...


----------



## tschabo007 (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Ich hatte auch schon ein Paar Stadtunfälle, die dann hinterher anders sein sollten als sie waren....
Beim 2ten mal war ich gleich bei nem guten Rechtsanwalt. Der hat alles erledigt ohne das es meine Nerven gekostet hat.....
Kann dir ja mal seine Nummer zukommen lassen, bei Bedarf.





TKS schrieb:


> Danke  Das Rad hats aber schlimmer erwischt als mich: Tot das Ding.
> 
> Jetzt hat mir die Paulizei doch tatsächlich einen Anhörungsbogen geschickt auf dem mir die Verursachung des Unfalls bzw. eine Teilschuld vorgeworfen wird; OK, schuldig: Ich habe den Radweg benutzt, mache ich nie wieder.
> 
> War heute mal da; der Diensthabende konnte sich auch keinen Reim drauf machen weil einwandfreie Vorfahrtsverletzung des PKW. Seltsam, seltsam...


----------



## TKS (16. Januar 2012)

Danke, komme ich eventuell drauf zurück. Melde mich dann bei Dir!


----------



## onkel_c (17. Januar 2012)

es ist völlig worschd (um es nordhessisch zu sagen) wie und wo du dich mit dem rad bewegst: schuld ist immer der radfahrer, automatisch!

man hat mit dem rad nix auf der straße, öffentlichem verkehrsraum, dem wald, oder wo auch immer verloren. 

autofahren, ok. zu fuß, ok, motorrad, öffentliche verkehrsmittel, ok. aber fahrrad? gar nix ok!

bleibt unfallfrei und unverletzt. das ist viel wert!


----------



## TKS (18. Januar 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> es ist völlig worschd (um es nordhessisch zu sagen) wie und wo du dich mit dem rad bewegst: schuld ist immer der radfahrer, automatisch!
> 
> man hat mit dem rad nix auf der straße, öffentlichem verkehrsraum, dem wald, oder wo auch immer verloren.
> 
> ...



OSF am Sonntag war auch ein schöner Sturz. Diesmal aber nur die Radfarer selbst schuld. Fahren in der Gruppe ist anscheinend nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## TKS (23. Januar 2012)

Bergroff, wo warst Du denn auf einmal hin? Hab immer noch ne Hose für Dich... 

Mann, hab ich mächtig Ärger bekommen fürs ohne-Schutzblech-fahren  War aber auch echt Assi von mir, zugegeben. Schöne 4-Meter-Fontäne...

Dann ist das Schocketal hoch auch noch der Schaltzug gerissen - Schwein gehabt, 2 Minuten vorher in der Gruppe wäre das schlecht gekommen.


----------



## bergroff (24. Januar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Bergroff, wo warst Du denn auf einmal hin? ...
> 
> Koobi hat nur die Amazone den "Berg" hoch geschoben, mich leider nich' und die maladen Wadenbeinköpfchen mögen grad keine kühle Feuchte und Bergsprints hinter 4-Meter-Fontänen


----------



## TKS (24. Januar 2012)

Apropos Bergsprint... Wo isser hin?


----------



## bergroff (24. Januar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Apropos Bergsprint... Wo isser hin?



...rekonvaleszent und gute Besserung im Lazarett überall!


----------



## daniel77 (25. Januar 2012)

Moin ihr Flachländer 

verkaufe mein Fully, evtl hat einer von euch Interesse (seid ja auch schon alle etwas älter......)

Specialized Epic mit Fox Brain-fade, Schaltung+Bremsen XTR 970 + Kurbel XT, RS Sid Race 100mm mit Push-Lock, Lenker Salsa Moto Pro Carbon + Sattelstütze Speci Carbon, Vorbau Syntace F99, LRS Mavic Crossride oder ohne (die gezeigten LRS behalt ich fürs neue)
Verschleissteile (Kette (SLX), Kassette (XT), Bremsbeläge) neu

Bei Fragen bitte PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (25. Januar 2012)

Ist die Flasche auch dabei?


----------



## El Butre (25. Januar 2012)

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...pannten-stahldraht-ueber-feldweg-1575595.html


----------



## TKS (25. Januar 2012)

El Butre schrieb:


> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...pannten-stahldraht-ueber-feldweg-1575595.html



Aufpassen, im Zweifel ist bei einem Sturz immer der Radler schuld


----------



## Prinzchen (26. Januar 2012)

Wollen dir auf Geländewagen umsteigen, so ein schönes AMG G-Modell


----------



## TKS (26. Januar 2012)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wollen dir auf Geländewagen umsteigen, so ein schönes AMG G-Modell



Dann lieber einen schönen Wolf mit 60 PS Sauger-Diesel  Der fährt auch mit altem Frittenfett. Dann bauen wir den 6,3 Liter in den Wolf ein und modifizieren weder Fahrwerk noch Bremsen. Wir sind ja Männer, keine Memmen  Längs- geht vor Querbeschleunigung, kennst Du ja von Deinem 350er ;-)


----------



## onkel_c (27. Januar 2012)

nö lieber 'nen g*ilen crosser und dann mit den kumpels mal so richtig fette lines in den wald zimmern ;-). da kommt auch kein förster hinterher ...


----------



## Weimi78 (27. Januar 2012)

Mensch Loisl,

da wirst Du heute 50 und belegst Platz 37 im Gesamtranking des Winterpokals. Hut ab und mach weiter so. Dann bis später zur Geburtstagsausfahrt und vor allem dem gemütlichen Teil danach. Ich habe mich heute Morgen extra durch den Schnee gekämpft, damit ich auch pünktlich da bin.

Grüße


----------



## TKS (27. Januar 2012)

Loisl, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! Alter Uhu ;-) (Unter Hundert).

Dann rockst Du ja die Senioren 3 im nächsten Jahr. Jetzt weiss ich auch warum Du trainierst wie ein Wilder.


----------



## TKS (27. Januar 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nö lieber 'nen g*ilen crosser und dann mit den kumpels mal so richtig fette lines in den wald zimmern ;-). da kommt auch kein förster hinterher ...



Bin dabei. Muss auch mal wieder Motorrad fahren. Endet zwar bestimmt wie immer bei mir aber muss mal wieder sein. Der Name ist Programm ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (28. Januar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Loisl, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! Alter Uhu ;-) (Unter Hundert).
> 
> Dann rockst Du ja die Senioren 3 im nächsten Jahr. Jetzt weiss ich auch warum Du trainierst wie ein Wilder.



...Jepp, Projekt Ü-Jopie, immerhin durfte ich heute bergroff alle keuschend hinter mir lassen, Knie- und Kompressionsstrümpfe werd ich weiter hassen und freu mich mit dabei zu sein


----------



## TKS (2. Februar 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...Jepp, Projekt Ü-Jopie, immerhin durfte ich heute bergroff alle keuschend hinter mir lassen, Knie- und Kompressionsstrümpfe werd ich weiter hassen und freu mich mit dabei zu sein



"Bergroff" ist echt das Hartei-Wort des Winters! Wie kann man bei der Sch... Kälte noch fahren? Mir reicht schon der Weg aus der Wohnung ins Auto und zurück... 

Ich steige erst wieder draußen aufs Rad wenn es entweder Null Grad hat oder der Wind nachgelassen hat. Schade um den Sonnenschein und die trockenen Trails im Wald aber die Zeiten sind vorbei...


----------



## bergroff (2. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Schade um den Sonnenschein und die trockenen Trails im Wald aber die Zeiten sind vorbei...



Was nützt der herrliche Sonnenaufgang bei mindestens minus 15 und weniger Graden, scharfem Ostwind vom Obergericht her und betonharter harscher trail-Piste mit erstarrter Gabel, da mußte durch, gutes Beinkleid und doppelte Strümpf, nur die doppelten Handstrümpf sind immer noch grenzwertig, aber besser alles wie das letzte Pieselwetter und cinq points, hart erkämpft


----------



## Weimi78 (2. Februar 2012)

@Torsten: er hat doch von uns ein neues Assos Outfit bekommen. Das muss er ausführen. Inkl. Knielinge, die würden bei 0 Grad sonst im Schrank bleiben.

@Loisl: Du fährst schon wadenfrei? Ich wäre enttäuscht, wenn nicht. brrrr

Da lobe ich mir doch meinen Hallensport heute. Sonntagmorgen hätte ich zwar mal Zeit gehabt, aber die Wettervorschau bremst mich, also werde ich keine Vorschläge hier verbreiten.

Grüße
R


----------



## Sven379 (2. Februar 2012)

Genau, außerdem wer friert, tritt nur zu langsam.

Ich war heute morgen 2 Stunden unterwegs, Eisbildung an Rahmen, Haaren und Jacke, Cool. An den Zehen wars echt kalt, werde wohl beim nächsten mal auch die Schuhüberzieher über die Winter-Bike-Schuhe ziehen. Sonst die Jahre waren es noch die Sommerschuhe + Überzieher. Winterschuhe bringen da echt was. Außerdem, ich lass mir das Biken nicht verbieten, auch nicht vom Wetter. Kalt und hart ist mir lieber als nass und schmierig.  
Wärmepads mitnehmen und im zweifel aktivieren und unter die Klamotten schieben. Auch ein Gesichtsschutz bzw. Headtuch helfen.


----------



## OPM (2. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich steige erst wieder draußen aufs Rad wenn es entweder Null Grad hat oder der Wind nachgelassen hat. Schade um den Sonnenschein und die trockenen Trails im Wald aber die Zeiten sind vorbei...



Der Ostwind gestern aufm freien Feld war echt anstrengend, aber solange der Himmel so blau bleibt, tu ich was für meinen Punktestand.

Wenn man nachmittags losfährt muss man nur schnell aus dem Bergschatten raus und z.B. von Dörnberg aus zum Hohen Gras die letzten Strahlen der tiefstehenden Sonne mitnehmen, dann geht es. 

Nach der heutigen Abfahrt vom Wurmberg waren allerdings Jacke und Gesicht eingefroren; ab jetzt nur noch mit Balaclava.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (2. Februar 2012)

Dann Euch viel Spaß dabei 

Ich mache mich morgen ab nach New York City übers verlängerte Wochenende  Den Radkurieren da ein paar Stöcke zwischen die Speichen stecken


----------



## TKS (4. Februar 2012)

Mann, fahren die Kuriere hier teilweise edles Material... Krass. Titan ist ganz weit vorn und wunderschöne Stahlrahmen. Natürlich alles fixed oder Singlespeed aufgebaut.


----------



## bergroff (4. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Mann, fahren die Kuriere hier teilweise edles Material...



Dann lass dich mal nicht überfahren. Hier gab es erste Schneefizzel und etwas kälter noch

Wer's spüren möchte, gleich mit den funbikern: 
13 Uhr 30 Gemeindeturnhalle Niestetal-Heiligenrode


----------



## bergroff (4. Februar 2012)

@domW und @weimi78, verpasst:


----------



## calpin (4. Februar 2012)

Hey Loisl, 
so vermummt hab ich dich ja noch nie gesehen. Selbst die Waden sind eingepackt? Respekt! Hoffentlich hat dein neuer Edelzwirn schön warm gehalten 
Der Holzwurm aus Heiligenrode


----------



## onkel_c (6. Februar 2012)

leute es ist winter, treibt wintersport. ich habe gerade 4 tage alpen (erst ski alpin und zum tagesausklang jeweils noch eine stund langlauf) hinter mir bei -17--22°. dafür gibt es aber g'scheite kleidung. auf dem rad will ich nicht wie der michelin mann hocken... aber wer's braucht .


----------



## TKS (7. Februar 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> leute es ist winter, treibt wintersport. ich habe gerade 4 tage alpen (erst ski alpin und zum tagesausklang jeweils noch eine stund langlauf) hinter mir bei -17--22°. dafür gibt es aber g'scheite kleidung. auf dem rad will ich nicht wie der michelin mann hocken... aber wer's braucht .



... leider ist hier der erste brauchbare Schnee am Meissner knappe 40km weit weg. Den Habichtswald kann man dieses Jahr zum Langlaufen komplett vergessen. Und nach Winterberg (knappe 80 km) müssen wir mal hier unbedingt eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen, dann könnten wir auch auf der Schmallenberger Loipe Laufen (Leistungszentrum NRW).


----------



## OPM (7. Februar 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> leute es ist winter, treibt wintersport. ich habe gerade 4 tage alpen (erst ski alpin und zum tagesausklang jeweils noch eine stund langlauf) hinter mir bei -17--22°. dafür gibt es aber g'scheite kleidung. auf dem rad will ich nicht wie der michelin mann hocken... aber wer's braucht .



Bei wochentags max. 3h disponibler Tageslichtzeit bleibt hier in der Umgebung halt bloß das Rad; und lieber winters im Michelinoutfit (passed zu den Wildgrippern) als im Sommer als geplatzte Wurst mit 10kg zuviel.


----------



## onkel_c (8. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> ... leider ist hier der erste brauchbare Schnee am Meissner knappe 40km weit weg. Den Habichtswald kann man dieses Jahr zum Langlaufen komplett vergessen. Und nach Winterberg (knappe 80 km) müssen wir mal hier unbedingt eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen, dann könnten wir auch auf der Schmallenberger Loipe Laufen (Leistungszentrum NRW).



jepp, dass finde ich auch nicht so pralle. die zeit für die autofahrerei stecke ich lieber ins training. you know, ich habe wenig freizeit durch job und familie.

mein vorteil ist, dass ich bedingt durch meine fußverletzungen ein laufergometer in der halle stehen habe. damit laufe ich eben 'bergintervalle', kurz und heftig, 2-3 mal die woche. der rest ist kraftausdauertraining mit gewichten und badminton als schnellkraft. 

ab und an noch ski alpin und langlauf. rad fahre ich erst wieder wenn die temperaturen minimum 7-8° erreichen. 'mocke' kümmert mich nicht. vom fahren her macht das sogar mehr spass als bei trockenheit und bringt fahrtechnisch auch viel mehr.


aber langlauf in der freien natur wäre mir derzeit auch viel lieber. vor allem kann man damit einen richtigen grundstein legen ...


----------



## bergsprint (8. Februar 2012)

hallo 
bin wieder am leben.
muß aber erst mal projekt 98 starten*G*
mein keller muß leer werden.außer dem titaner ist eigentlich alles kaufbar.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (8. Februar 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> bin wieder am leben.
> muß aber erst mal projekt 98 starten*G*
> mein keller muß leer werden.außer dem titaner ist eigentlich alles kaufbar.
> ...



Sollte da ein 26" Hinterrad mit Bremsflanke rumliegen? Mein Rigida Sputnik ist auf 20cm aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## bergroff (8. Februar 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ist eigentlich alles kaufbar.
> 
> lg



Meld dich mal, du Rekonvaleszenzierender, vielleicht liegen noch Ersatzteile für mich rum, müßte nähmlich die urian-Stadtschlampe sanieren und das 28 3/4'' restaurieren, da scheppert schon das kleine Kettenblatt vor sich in einer acht lose rum und im Frost bei minus 20° hats große Blatt paar Zähnchen verloren, wohl normaler Materialverschleiß bei meiner winterlichen Fahrweise bergroff


----------



## TKS (8. Februar 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> bin wieder am leben.
> muß aber erst mal projekt 98 starten*G*
> mein keller muß leer werden.außer dem titaner ist eigentlich alles kaufbar.
> ...



Dann herzlich willkommen zurück  Ich habe letzte Woche ungeplanterweise Projekt 74 geschafft. Einmal umziehen und keine funktionierende Küche mit jeder Menge Stress dazu wirken da Wunder... Das Ganze habe ich aber in 4 Tagen Amiland wieder draufgeschaufelt am Wochenende 

Ich bräuchte einen Rennrad-Laufradsatz fürs Carbon-Tarmac. Gerne Mavic, weißt ja was ich so brauche. Nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht. Mache eh alles kaputt...


----------



## Prinzchen (9. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Dann herzlich willkommen zurück  Ich habe letzte Woche ungeplanterweise Projekt 74 geschafft. Einmal umziehen und keine funktionierende Küche mit jeder Menge Stress dazu wirken da Wunder... Das Ganze habe ich aber in 4 Tagen Amiland wieder draufgeschaufelt am Wochenende
> 
> Ich bräuchte einen Rennrad-Laufradsatz fürs Carbon-Tarmac. Gerne Mavic, weißt ja was ich so brauche. Nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht. Mache eh alles kaputt...



Aksium silber?


----------



## El Butre (9. Februar 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Sollte da ein 26" Hinterrad mit Bremsflanke rumliegen? Mein Rigida Sputnik ist auf 20cm aufgeschlitzt.


 
Ich hätte noch eins! Ein Regida XC (antrazit) mit XT Nabe und XT Zahnkranz (9 fach) fast neu.


----------



## TKS (9. Februar 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Sollte da ein 26" Hinterrad mit Bremsflanke rumliegen? Mein Rigida Sputnik ist auf 20cm aufgeschlitzt.



In meiner Winterschlampe steckt noch ein Laufradsatz mit Ridida-Superleicht-Ceramicfelge. Unkaputtbar. Nur die Naben sind komplett schrott. Wenn es aufgehört hat zu schneien und der Frühling kommt kannst Du die Dinger eventuell haben.


----------



## OPM (10. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> In meiner Winterschlampe steckt noch ein Laufradsatz mit Ridida-Superleicht-Ceramicfelge. Unkaputtbar. Nur die Naben sind komplett schrott. Wenn es aufgehört hat zu schneien und der Frühling kommt kannst Du die Dinger eventuell haben.



Ich komm darauf zurück; meine derzeitigen Naben sind auch angefressen, laufen aber noch so lala.

Kann man eigentlich mit einem solchen radialen Riss in der Hohlkammerfelge halbwegs sicher weiterfahren?


----------



## TKS (10. Februar 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit einem solchen radialen Riss in der Hohlkammerfelge halbwegs sicher weiterfahren?



Offiziell: Nö. Das ist ein tragendes Teil.

Inoffiziell:
(Also auf eigene Verantwortung kann man auch mit einer angeschmirgelten Carbongabel am Renner weiterfahren; mache ich seit 2 Jahren ... Irgendwann knackt die halt mal durch, da will ich dann nicht dabei sein)


----------



## OPM (10. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Offiziell: Nö. Das ist ein tragendes Teil.
> 
> Inoffiziell:
> (Also auf eigene Verantwortung kann man auch mit einer angeschmirgelten Carbongabel am Renner weiterfahren; mache ich seit 2 Jahren ... Irgendwann knackt die halt mal durch, da will ich dann nicht dabei sein)



Hoffentlich weiss die Felge nix davon, denn sie ist so schon über 100km gelaufen... 

Der Fail Modus wär halt interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (12. Februar 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Hoffentlich weiss die Felge nix davon, denn sie ist so schon über 100km gelaufen...
> 
> Der Fail Modus wär halt interessant.



Von schleifen, eiern (harmlos) bis plötzlicher Vollbremsung ist alles drin... I habe ein paar Felgen auch schon so gefahren, den Riss habe ich erst beim halbjährlichen Saubermachen entdeckt. Was man nicht weiß macht einen nicht heiß...

Heute morgen habe ich bei Minus 12 Grad im Wind vor der Garage erstmal den rechten Schaltbremsgriff am Renner ausgetauscht. Vorher versucht den abgerissenen Schaltnippel aus dem anderen rauszupulen... Dann alle Züge rein, Schaltung irgendwie eingestellt und ab ins Fuldatal zur OSF.


----------



## OPM (13. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Von schleifen, eiern (harmlos) bis plötzlicher Vollbremsung ist alles drin... I habe ein paar Felgen auch schon so gefahren, den Riss habe ich erst beim halbjährlichen Saubermachen entdeckt. Was man nicht weiß macht einen nicht heiß...



Ich werd mir wohl sicherheitshalber ein neues Zweit-Hinterrad zulegen; die seit heute morgen wieder dringend notwendigen Schneereifen will ich mir nicht auf die kaputte Felge ziehen; bin aber nach wie vor an gebrauchtem Ersatz (19mm Maulweite << 50) interessiert (im Keller ist noch ein wenig Platz).



TKS schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe ich bei Minus 12 Grad im Wind vor der Garage erstmal den rechten Schaltbremsgriff am Renner ausgetauscht. Vorher versucht den abgerissenen Schaltnippel aus dem anderen rauszupulen... Dann alle Züge rein, Schaltung irgendwie eingestellt und ab ins Fuldatal zur OSF.



That's the spirit!


----------



## TKS (13. Februar 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> That's the spirit!



Man braucht bei der OSF eh nur 3 Gänge...


----------



## TKS (13. Februar 2012)

Wer noch über den Sinn des Kaufs eines Renners und ob er am Sonntag mal mitfährt nachdenkt: Hier was zum anschauen. Guckst Du hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpFrA-lB9rY&context=C3d76885ADOEgsToPDskITwBzNUokPFiyUBlmb3juL"]FÃ¼hrungswechsel      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ist von Sonntag, OSF. War auch gar nicht kalt...  OK, ich hatte auch sissymässig eine Gesichtsmaske an.

... und ja, ich weiß, ich sitze sch... auf dem Rad. Ist meine Geheimtechnik  Auf dem MTB passt es dann wieder


----------



## OPM (14. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Wer noch über den Sinn des Kaufs eines Renners und ob er am Sonntag mal mitfährt nachdenkt: Hier was zum anschauen. Guckst Du hier:
> 
> FÃ¼hrungswechsel      - YouTube
> 
> ...



Was ist denn das für ein Zettel hinten am 360° Schutzblech ab 3:00-?


----------



## bergroff (14. Februar 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Zettel hinten am 360° Schutzblech ab 3:00-?



Ich glaub, da hat er Patent drauf und kassiert noch heimlich Werbeprämien, ein Stück Milchtüte einer bestimmten Marke, genial und funktioniert bescheiden sogar als Schmutzfänger, dreckisch wirste aus meinereiner Erfahrung dahinter trotzdem, der cw-Wert lässt zu wünschen übrig und erhöht das Strampeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (14. Februar 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da hat er Patent drauf und kassiert noch heimlich Werbeprämien, ein Stück Milchtüte einer bestimmten Marke, genial und funktioniert bescheiden sogar als Schmutzfänger, dreckisch wirste aus meinereiner Erfahrung dahinter trotzdem, der cw-Wert lässt zu wünschen übrig und erhöht das Strampeln



Exakt  Musste mir in 5 Minuten was basteln um mitfahren zu dürfen. Hatte nur ein paar abgebrochene Schutzbleche, ein Raceblade für hinten und ne Packung Kabelbinder rumliegen. Schützt nicht besonders aber ich darf wieder mitfahren.


----------



## OPM (14. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Exakt  Musste mir in 5 Minuten was basteln um mitfahren zu dürfen. Hatte nur ein paar abgebrochene Schutzbleche, ein Raceblade für hinten und ne Packung Kabelbinder rumliegen. Schützt nicht besonders aber ich darf wieder mitfahren.



Im Video fahren aber einige mit deutlich weniger heruntergezogenen Blechen; was hast du denn angestellt?


----------



## TKS (14. Februar 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Im Video fahren aber einige mit deutlich weniger heruntergezogenen Blechen; was hast du denn angestellt?



Zusammen mit Prinzchen sind wir die assozialen Mountainbiker die am Berg die Gruppe sprengen  Immer noch Besser als die Triathleten, die nicht richtig geradeaus fahren können und panische Angst bekommen wenn einer ihrem Rad während der Fahrt näher als einen halben Meter kommt.

Nee, im Ernst: Vor drei Wochen bin ich im Dauerregen nur mit nem Rotzlöffel hinten gefahren; meine 4-Meter-Fontäne kam in der Gruppe gar nicht gut an. Zu Recht  Nur da mein Crosser mit Schutzblechen bis runter an den Asphalt im Eimer ist habe ich nur noch den Renner übrig.

Wenn es trocken ist braucht man auch bei der OSF keine Bleche  Hinten kann man bei einem 33er Schnitt gemütlich und ohne Aufwand mitrollen. Ist in Ordnung, vorne fahren ist kein Muss.


----------



## h0rst99 (15. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Zusammen mit Prinzchen sind wir die assozialen Mountainbiker die am Berg die Gruppe sprengen  Immer noch Besser als die Triathleten, die nicht richtig geradeaus fahren können und panische Angst bekommen wenn einer ihrem Rad während der Fahrt näher als einen halben Meter kommt.


----------



## daniel77 (15. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> FÃ¼hrungswechsel      - YouTube



sieht kalt aus......und langweilig  (zum gucken) immerhin neo-eso-Mucke mit bei......geh ich aber lieber Muschi-mässig trockenradeln (oder boarden)

Gruss aus +7°C Basel nach hessisch-Sibirien


----------



## TKS (16. Februar 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> sieht kalt aus......und langweilig  (zum gucken) immerhin neo-eso-Mucke mit bei......geh ich aber lieber Muschi-mässig trockenradeln (oder boarden)
> 
> Gruss aus +7°C Basel nach hessisch-Sibirien



Der Schweizer 

Meine Soundkarte ist im Eimer, dachte es ist ohne Ton 

Zum Schauen langweilig, aber beim Fahren musste schon ein bisschen aufpassen; vor 4 Wochen gabs nen schönen Beinahe-Massensturz weil einer ohne Ansage aus dem Sattel gegangen ist. 3 hats zerrupft. Ausweichen ist dann bei 40 Leuten mit 45 Sachen in 2er-Reihe nicht mehr. Der Grünstreifen, kein Auto neben uns und eine nicht vorhandene Leitplanke habens dann gerettet. Wenn nur eines nicht erfüllt gewesen wäre - lieber nicht dran denken


----------



## daniel77 (16. Februar 2012)

.....und dann auch noch Triathleten mit bei......mutig, mutig, wenn da die Saison nicht schon zuende ist bevor sie angefangen hat.


----------



## bergroff (17. Februar 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Gruss aus +7°C Basel nach hessisch-Sibirien



.....von wegen, ist wie in Sibirien, Untergrund löst sich vom Permafrost der letzten Wochen; grad lecker zu fahren, zu rutschen und sich einzusauen


----------



## TKS (18. Februar 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> .....und dann auch noch Triathleten mit bei......mutig, mutig, wenn da die Saison nicht schon zuende ist bevor sie angefangen hat.



Ja, zum Glück bleiben die mittlerweile weg. Ist denen wohl zu stressig, es gibt auch mal Tempowechsel  Da piept bei denen ständig der Pulsmesser


----------



## onkel_c (19. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> ...
> FÃ¼hrungswechsel      - YouTube



wat ne äktschn ... da bleibe ich doch lieber beim wintersport!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (19. Februar 2012)

Cool, heute hat der Loisl die OSF-Truppe 3-Mal abgehängt. 

Erstens: An der Tanke in Gieselwerder wurde erstmal mit 20 Mann diskutiert wohin weitergefahren wird; Lösung: Ein paar sind einfach die Strasse runter, da wars entschieden.

Zweitens: Pinkelpause, die die Hälfte nicht gerafft hat

Drittens: Ein Platten, es wurde gewartet; Minipumpe hats nicht so schnell geschafft

O-Ton Viktor: "Das da vorne (der Loisl) ist der Einzige der heute richtig trainiert hat und es richtig gemacht hat." Da hatta Recht.


----------



## bergsprint (20. Februar 2012)

sind einfach keine triathleten zur tarnug mehr da


----------



## bergroff (20. Februar 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Cool, heute hat der Loisl die OSF-Truppe 3-Mal abgehängt.
> 
> War recht unsortiert der OSF, dabei hatte ich mehrfach Kettenabspringer und Pinkelpausen -trotz des Genusses von Kürbiskernen- von der mitternächtlichen Karnevalsveranstaltung und das bei den netten Boeen im Wesertal. Macht halt paar Minuten -nix 20- vor oder hinter dem OSF. Kurz vor Kassel habt ihr mich nur eingeholt, da mir klar wurde, bin auf dem Weg zum Frisör und wurde immer langsamer


----------



## TKS (20. Februar 2012)

Nächsten Sonntag wollen Kiwi und ich etwas früher losfahren, dafür endlich mal echte Grundlage. Das heißt 28er Schnitt über Gieselwerder, locker und ohne Tempowechsel. Wer mit will besorgt sich vorher bei Regen bitte trotzdem ein entsprechendes langes Schutzblech  - oder fährt die ganze Zeit hinten. Milchtüten sind als Verlängerung erlaubt, dann kann man das Plastikrad gleich mit im gelben Sack entsorgen wenn der Rahmen durch das Salz und die Kälte spröde wird und bricht.

OK, nur Spaß - das glauben aber nicht wenige, sonst würde Brunox nix verkaufen: http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=rkVCT_KMPNOK4gTVpYmrCA&ved=0CEsQ8wIwAA

 Der A380 fliegt schießlich auch bei -50 Grad (... uups, der hat aber Risse in den Tragflächen *lol*)

Wer schneller fahren will fährt dann einfach bei der OSF um 11 Uhr mit.


----------



## daniel77 (22. Februar 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wat ne äktschn ... da bleibe ich doch lieber beim wintersport!



Dito 




Backcountry Snowboarding auf der Klewenalp (Aufstieg teils mit Schneeschuhen)


----------



## tschabo007 (22. Februar 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da gehts abber hoch.....Soll ddoch Deppen geben die da schonmal mit dem Rad hoch sind.....


----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2012)

....die solls geben...


----------



## onkel_c (23. Februar 2012)

@ daniel: das musste jetzt aber nicht sein.

nun ja, in 10 tagen geht es auch für mich wieder richtung alpen in den schnee  und gestern am meißner war' s auch noch mal richtig scheh, he he .


----------



## tschabo007 (23. Februar 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ....die solls geben...



Und oben ist das Brot schlecht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nun ja, in 10 tagen geht es auch für mich wieder richtung alpen in den schnee  und gestern am meißner war' s auch noch mal richtig scheh, he he .



ob dann noch was übrig ist, Samstag steigt die 0°C Grenze in den Alpen auf 3`000 m.ü.M. 
Wir haben jedenfalls unser über Fastnacht geplantes Ski-Wochenende verschoben, Sulz und schwitzen, nee Danke.

P.S: Soll aber die Woche danach wieder kalt werden 




tschabo007 schrieb:


> Und oben ist das Brot schlecht.....



erinner mich nicht daran....
btw: Route 2012 steht zu 80%


----------



## onkel_c (24. Februar 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S: Soll aber die Woche danach wieder kalt werden



ach das wird schon. ich bin eigentlich immer in diesem zeitraum in den alpen unterwegs. bisher hat's immer hingehauen und firnig war es meist auch.
'unterlage' ist ja vielerorts eh mehr als genug da. falls es sulzt werden eben die beine etwas mehr trainiert  ...


----------



## daniel77 (27. Februar 2012)

Winter is over!!




lange Runde bei +15°C und trockenen Trails


----------



## TKS (29. Februar 2012)

Bei uns ist es noch ein wenig matschig im Wald. Passt zum MTB, da ist noch der Matsch vom Sepetember und das Salz vom Winter dran 

Wer ab nächste Woche sich auch auf die Saison vorbereiten will: Die nächsten 6 Wochen werden etwas schneller gefahren, vor allem auch Kraft am Berg. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen Bescheid sagen. Mit mehreren macht das Spaß, allein eher nicht... 

Bin noch platt vom Test gestern: Fahren bis der Muskel zu macht 

Flado, machst Du mit beim alljährlichen Bergauffahren zum Essigberg? Darfst auch wieder 3 Mal vorher hochfahren...


----------



## DomW (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn MTB, dann bin ich dabei.
Wann und wo?


----------



## bergroff (1. März 2012)

DomW schrieb:


> Wenn MTB, dann bin ich dabei.
> Wann und wo?



...Baust' die Zutaten wie den schlackernden ausgebeulten Sattelrucksack an deinem Edel-fully ab, fährst mit deinem Kraftüberschuß und bleibst bestimmt den Rennern bergroff dran.

Meinereiner ist draußen, experimentier seit dem nieseligen Rennersonntagsausflug mit Bakterien oder so und schluck Amoxi, volle Dröhnung, bähh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (1. März 2012)

DomW schrieb:


> Wenn MTB, dann bin ich dabei.
> Wann und wo?



Nächsten Dienstag am Wasserhäuschen oberhalb dem Parkplatz Hessenschanze (oberhalb der Rasenallee). Dann bis knapp unter Elfbuchen steil den Berg direkt hoch mit Vollgas auf dem schmalen Trail. Danach gehts langsam und locker bis zum Trail der vom Herkules zur Hessenschanze runtergeht und dann den Trail runter. Wieder zurück zum Wasserhäuschen und das Ganze von vorn. Das Ganze wird 8 Mal wiederholt. Danach lockeres Ausfahren.  Schönes Training, macht fit fürs Bergzeitfahren zum Zollstock hoch am 01.04.12 

Schick mir ne PN, ich gege Dir dann meine Handynummer.  Dann machen wir einen genauen Treffpunkt aus. Ich wollte so um 14 Uhr los.


----------



## tschabo007 (1. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Winter is over!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neue Tretmaschine....hä oder fat oder was y


----------



## OPM (2. März 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Nächsten Dienstag am Wasserhäuschen oberhalb dem Parkplatz Hessenschanze (oberhalb der Rasenallee). Dann bis knapp unter Elfbuchen steil den Berg direkt hoch mit Vollgas auf dem schmalen Trail. Danach gehts langsam und locker bis zum Trail der vom Herkules zur Hessenschanze runtergeht und dann den Trail runter. Wieder zurück zum Wasserhäuschen und das Ganze von vorn. Das Ganze wird 8 Mal wiederholt. Danach lockeres Ausfahren.



Ich nehm' am Sonntag mal die Zeit, ich glaub für 8 Runden reicht mir das Tageslicht (ab 14:00) nicht aus.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (2. März 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin neu hier fahre aber schon lange MTB und seit 2 Jahren RR. Suche ein paar nette Leute zum surfen oder rumprügeln. Ich hoffe es finden sich welche in der nähe des schönen Twistesee...
Das Wetter scheit immer besser zu werden, also sagt doch mal bescheid 

Grüße


----------



## daniel77 (2. März 2012)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Neue Tretmaschine....hä oder fat oder was y



Yo, eine von zweien 
Fatte Oberschenkel oder was...sag mal was zum AC Termin...


----------



## bergroff (5. März 2012)

Frühsport im FrühjahrsNieselpieselregen durchs Obergericht, nichtsdestotrotz, voila: 

neuf cents quatre-vingt-dix-neuf points


----------



## TKS (5. März 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Frühsport im FrühjahrsNieselpieselregen durchs Obergericht, nichtsdestotrotz, voila:
> 
> neuf cents quatre-vingt-dix-neuf points



Punkte-Fetischist


----------



## bergroff (6. März 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Punkte-Fetischist



Was sagt der alte Kapitalist und hat noch seinen SpaÃ dabei: 
Ð½Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ì! Ð¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾


----------



## OPM (6. März 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Ich nehm' am Sonntag mal die Zeit, ich glaub für 8 Runden reicht mir das Tageslicht (ab 14:00) nicht aus.



So, heute erst spät losgekommen, dann aber doch noch 1:30 abgerissen.

Vom Wasserhäuschen bis Wurmbergplateu waren's gute 15min, allerdings hab ich's bei einer Runde bewenden lassen; meine Kondition und der Trail waren dann doch zu matschig nach Regen und mehrwöchiger Abstinenz, ausserdem wurd's langsam kühl.


----------



## bergroff (7. März 2012)

Hier nochmals zur Erinnerung unseres ganzen tunings zum Saisonauftakt:

01. April 2012, 11 Uhr Zollstockrennen im Kaufunger Wald, Bergauffahren für Geländefahrräder, Crosser und Läufer unter Zeitnahme, mit einer Sonderwertung für e-bikes und kein Aprilscherz.

NEU und gleichzeitig: Bezirksmeisterschaften MTB

Infos anbei oder [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marv93 (7. März 2012)

HI,

Weiß jemand von euch mehr zu denn E-bike rennen?

Gibt es da ein reglement für die e-bike´s wegen der leistung, gewicht und Co. ?


MFG: Marvin


----------



## bergroff (7. März 2012)

Marv93 schrieb:


> HI,
> Weiß jemand von euch mehr zu denn E-bike rennen?
> 
> Upps, eine solche Frage von einem jugendlichen biker zu lesen , Marv. Gedanklich wollen wir uns an selbstfahrenden Krankenfahrstühlen orientieren, der Rennkommission wird bestimmt noch das richtige Reglement einfallen
> ...


----------



## TKS (7. März 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> So, heute erst spät losgekommen, dann aber doch noch 1:30 abgerissen.
> 
> Vom Wasserhäuschen bis Wurmbergplateu waren's gute 15min, allerdings hab ich's bei einer Runde bewenden lassen; meine Kondition und der Trail waren dann doch zu matschig nach Regen und mehrwöchiger Abstinenz, ausserdem wurd's langsam kühl.



Bin da auch nur einmal hoch, danach habe ich die Strasse zum Herkules genommen...


----------



## daniel77 (8. März 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Hier nochmals zur Erinnerung unseres ganzen tunings zum Saisonauftakt:
> 
> 01. April 2012, 11 Uhr Zollstockrennen im Kaufunger Wald, Bergauffahren für Geländefahrräder, Crosser und Läufer unter Zeitnahme, mit einer Sonderwertung für e-bikes und kein Aprilscherz.
> 
> ...



UUUAAHHHH, wenn man die Gestaltung des Flyers sieht läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter, echt abschreckend!
Dann euch allen mal viel Spass beim Saisonauftakt (mit Gruber-Antrieb ) 
Muss leider noch bis zum Mai warten.....



Marv93 schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch mehr zu denn E-bike rennen?
> 
> ...



meinst du das Fahrergewicht? Ab 120kg darf der Motor je kg 20Watt Leistung bringen........


----------



## bergroff (8. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> UUUAAHHHH, wenn man die Gestaltung des Flyers sieht läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter,..... und dann läufst du das nächste Mal den Zollstock bergroff.
> 
> Idea, Layout and Copyright wie immer der baikschopp mit Hörnchen.


----------



## Marv93 (8. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> UUUAAHHHH, wenn man die Gestaltung des Flyers sieht läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter, echt abschreckend!
> Dann euch allen mal viel Spass beim Saisonauftakt (mit Gruber-Antrieb )
> Muss leider noch bis zum Mai warten.....
> 
> ...


 

 nein ich meinte eher ob man da mit einen 50kg bike mit ca. 8kw Leistung antanzen darf  oder nur mit 250W Gurken und in vielen elektro rennen wird die Leistung einfach über das Gewicht gedrosselt da jeder eine gewisse strecke zurücklegen muss und sich auf dieser seine Energie einteilen muss.


----------



## bergroff (9. März 2012)

Marv93 schrieb:


> nein ich meinte eher ob man da mit einen 50kg bike mit ca. 8kw Leistung antanzen darf  oder nur mit 250W Gurken und in vielen elektro rennen wird die Leistung einfach über das Gewicht gedrosselt da jeder eine gewisse strecke zurücklegen muss und sich auf dieser seine Energie einteilen muss.



Die RennKommissäre haben entschieden, voila:


250 W/h, nach Leistung


PS: Für dich, Marv, halte ich einen schweren Traktorreifen als Schleppgewicht bereit, wenn du tatsächlich mit so was ankommst, sonst gibts keine Sonderwertung!


----------



## TKS (9. März 2012)

Machen wir auch eine Wertung wer da am schnellsten mit dem Auto hochfährt? Die aber bitte nach Klassen unterteilt: kw pro kg Leergewicht, in 1-kw-Schritten multipliziert mit dem Fahrergewicht nach dem Klogang...


----------



## bergroff (10. März 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> PS: Für dich, Marv, halte ich einen schweren Traktorreifen als Schleppgewicht bereit, wenn du tatsächlich mit so was ankommst, sonst gibts keine Sonderwertung!



....guckste, andere machens mit 40 kg in anderer Disziplin vor und üb dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (14. März 2012)

Ach, da hol ich doch am 1.4. doch mal das MTB wieder aus dem Keller und unterziehe mich da einem kleinen Formtest. Ma gucken, wie viele E-Räder schneller sind.


----------



## TKS (14. März 2012)

Bleibt mal schön alle weg  Wir können ja am Zollstock eine Forumsmeisterschaft machen: Wer nach dem Uphill am meisten Bier verträgt und danach ohne Sturz wieder runterfährt ist Meister


----------



## enasnI (14. März 2012)

Dann muss das erste Bier aber gleich oben noch bei Puls 190 reingezwitschert werden. (Wer schon so alt ist, dass er gar nicht auf 190 kommt, ist raus!)


----------



## TKS (14. März 2012)

enasnI schrieb:


> Dann muss das erste Bier aber gleich oben noch bei Puls 190 reingezwitschert werden. (Wer schon so alt ist, dass er gar nicht auf 190 kommt, ist raus!)



... Mist.


----------



## bergroff (18. März 2012)

@calpin, nach paar Wochen aufgeräumter Frau Holle an diesem Samstag: 
ein schlechter flotter Dreier, von rechts wuhlt Hessenforst, von links noch dazu Niedersachsenforst -pfuih gleichzeitig- hat dem Alten Mädchen gar nicht gut getan, so zerzaust sie nun wieder ist


----------



## alex80 (18. März 2012)

Ja, es macht momentan einfach keinen Spaß im Wald. Vielfach ausgezeichnete Wanderwege werden einfach platt gewalzt als gäbe es kein Morgen. 
Wenn man denkt: "Den Weg werden sie wohl belassen...!" - Eine Woche später ist auch dieser Trail Geschichte. Wer räumt eigentlich nach dem Forstbetrieb wieder auf? Sind doch keine Urwälder, die man sich selbst überlässt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (18. März 2012)

alex80 schrieb:


> Ja, es macht momentan einfach keinen Spaß im Wald.



Da hast du recht, im letzten Winter wurde als Wahlgeschenk bei uns in Niestetal ein Wald aus der Rückebewirtschaftung rausgenommen. Es war ausgerechnet der Wald, den die Naturfachlichen als Gelände für den Geländeradsport, neudeutsch Bikepark, wegen der Population an Salamandern, Fröschen und Fledermäusen abgelehnt haben. Letzte Woche wurde dann zugeschlagen, "naturnah" ordentlich alle fünfzehn Meter Rücketrassen, das übliche, natürlich um das Gefiech drumherum, es ist wie immer zum heulen


----------



## TKS (19. März 2012)

Im Habichtswald ist auch vieles Platt gemacht worden. Lächerlich, da von Naturschäden durch Mountainbiker zu sprechen... Also alles wie immer.


----------



## enasnI (29. März 2012)

Fährt jemand von euch von Kassel aus zum Bergzeitfahren? So ein bisschen zum warmrollen vorher, dass man schon mal so 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden auf dem Bock gesessen hat? Würde mich wenn gerne anschließen, dann muss ich das dort auch nicht groß suchen, hab null Ortskenntnis in Kaufungen.


----------



## TKS (29. März 2012)

enasnI schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch von Kassel aus zum Bergzeitfahren? So ein bisschen zum warmrollen vorher, dass man schon mal so 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden auf dem Bock gesessen hat? Würde mich wenn gerne anschließen, dann muss ich das dort auch nicht groß suchen, hab null Ortskenntnis in Kaufungen.



Prinzchen und ich fahren schonmal von Kassel aus hin. Eventuell kommen noch ein paar dazu. Ich würde vorschlagen dass wir zum Bergzeitfahren hinrollen, da hocn düsen und anschließend noch ein bisschen locker und grob fahrlässig bergab auf der Bilstein-Strecke fahren wenn wir schonmal da sind (@ Prinzchen: So wie letztes Mal )

Eventuell danach über den Steinberg und die Fulle-Trails zurück? Wetter soll ja so lala werden (unter 10 Grad - brrrr).


----------



## bergroff (29. März 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> wenn wir schonmal da sind (@ Prinzchen: So wie letztes Mal )
> 
> Da bin ja auch mal gespannt, nach dem bunten unsortierten OSF vom letzten Sonntag in der falschen Richtung fahrend mit fliegenden Fahnen als E-Zug. Die Verlorenen durfte ich dann aufsammeln und hurtig zurückführen mit den Klagen des "letzen Mals". @bergsprint hats gleich nur bis zum WaffelSchnellEssen an der Tanke geschafft, auch klagend nach der Knüppelei tagszuvor über Frau Holle von hinten!
> 
> Wie siehts aus bei euch @kasimirx?, das Nest in Vaake ist noch leer


----------



## enasnI (29. März 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Prinzchen und ich fahren schonmal von Kassel aus hin. Eventuell kommen noch ein paar dazu. Ich würde vorschlagen dass wir zum Bergzeitfahren hinrollen, da hocn düsen und anschließend noch ein bisschen locker und grob fahrlässig bergab auf der Bilstein-Strecke fahren wenn wir schonmal da sind (@ Prinzchen: So wie letztes Mal )
> 
> Eventuell danach über den Steinberg und die Fulle-Trails zurück? Wetter soll ja so lala werden (unter 10 Grad - brrrr).



Ok. Wenn ihr mir einen Treffpunkt sagt, komme ich da Sonntags vorbei! Bis denn.


----------



## TKS (30. März 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> TKS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... bunten unsortierten OSF vom letzten Sonntag in der falschen Richtung fahrend mit fliegenden Fahnen als E-Zug. Die Verlorenen durfte ich dann aufsammeln und hurtig zurückführen mit den Klagen des "letzen Mals". @bergsprint hats gleich nur bis zum WaffelSchnellEssen an der Tanke geschafft, auch klagend nach der Knüppelei tagszuvor über Frau Holle von hinten!
> ...


----------



## TKS (30. März 2012)

Ach so: Samstag morgens wieder schnelle MTB-Runde über Essigberg, Dörnberg, Bärenberg mit Pause an der Zierenberger Quelle (ist keine Trinkhalle ). Ca. 3 1/2 Stunden, aber zügig.

Und wer noch Lust hat: Heute gegen 14 Uhr 4x den Essigberg hoch auf der Strasse mit dem Renner. Ist mit mehreren lustiger.

Sonntag halt dann der Zollstock. @enasn: Machen wir noch aus, eventuell an der Hafenbrücke bzw. dort am OBI.

@ bergroff: Start wie letztes Jahr? Und kann man vorher seine Zeit erfahren? Bei der Kälte ist langes rumstehen blöd.


----------



## bergroff (30. März 2012)

@ bergroff: Start wie letztes Jahr? Und kann man vorher seine Zeit erfahren? Bei der Kälte ist langes rumstehen blöd.[/quote]

Leider bin ich auf dem Weg nach Magdeburg, so kann ich in der Trinkhalle nicht zum schlürfen mit vorbeischauen

Zollstockrennen: Start in dem finsteren kalten Wald wie letztes Jahr. Wer sich vorher anmeldet, vielleicht gibt es eine Vorabstarterliste, Schauen wir mal

Ansonsten ist die befürchtete Waldbrandgefahr etwas eingedämmt und das Hindernis, ausgebranntes größeres Waldbearbeitungsfahrzeug mit über 300 PS, ist aus dem Weg geräumt, wundert euch nicht über den größeren Aschenbelag

Sollte unser amtierender Zollstockprinz den Aufstieg nicht schaffen, auch für alle anderen: 10 Uhr 45 Abfahrt des Naturparkexpress direkt vor der Königsalm, oben im Ziel gibts dann deutsch-italienisches!


----------



## enasnI (30. März 2012)

Oh ja, lasst mal Essigberg-Zeiten hören, wenn ihr den auch öfter als KA Trainingskuppe nutzt und zufällig auch rausstoppt. Ich messe immer von Verkehrsinsel unten bis oben SOS Notfallsäule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (31. März 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die befürchtete Waldbrandgefahr etwas eingedämmt und das Hindernis, ausgebranntes größeres Waldbearbeitungsfahrzeug mit über 300 PS, ist aus dem Weg geräumt, wundert euch nicht über den größeren Aschenbelag



Hast Du wieder mit den Streichhölzern gespielt ? Bis Sonntag!


----------



## TKS (31. März 2012)

enasnI schrieb:


> Oh ja, lasst mal Essigberg-Zeiten hören, wenn ihr den auch öfter als KA Trainingskuppe nutzt und zufällig auch rausstoppt. Ich messe immer von Verkehrsinsel unten bis oben SOS Notfallsäule.



Keine Ahnung; ich fahre da einfach nur hoch, aber auch nur dann wenn es im Wald zu nass ist. Also bisher einmal dieses Jahr 

Gestern ist das Training wegen Null Bock auf Regen ausgefallen  Mal sehen wie es heute Nachmittag aussieht, dann wollte ich das von gestern nachholen. Also 4 Mal voll Stoff da hochballern. Dann habe ich für morgen wenigstens eine Ausrede wenn ich voll abkacke


----------



## bergroff (31. März 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Hast Du wieder mit den Streichhölzern gespielt ? Bis Sonntag!



hast wohl in meiner Wackersdorf-Akte gestöbert -verjährt-

die 300 PS waren richtig gut zu sehen!

Das Klo fürs Ziel hab ich grad hochgebracht; nicht nur, das es nun an einer Stelle Asche auf der Strecke gibt, jetzt klebt auch noch zäh zurückhaltend der Streckenbelag, aber alles wir gut:


*Sonntag
01.04.12* | -2-9 °C                  Vormittag

Nachmittag

Abend


----------



## enasnI (31. März 2012)

So Boys, wann wo treffen?


----------



## enasnI (1. April 2012)

Okay wir machen eigene Anfahrt. Dont wait for anyone.


----------



## Prinzchen (1. April 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> hast wohl in meiner Wackersdorf-Akte gestöbert -verjährt-
> 
> die 300 PS waren richtig gut zu sehen!
> 
> ...



Könntest du mir mal ne Ergebnissliste zukommen lassen für die Statistikfraktion


----------



## bergroff (1. April 2012)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Könntest du mir mal ne Ergebnissliste zukommen lassen für die Statistikfraktion



vorab bekanntes aus dem Forum zum ergänzen, Liste kommt da nochmals in Prüfung noch zum Baikschopp und mal wieder Entschuldigung, daß nächste Mal gibt es am Start Brandzeichen, damit auch hinterher die gestoppten Zeiten oben richtig ankommen

1. Elite @Hutsche und Hurra, der Zollstockprinz in 13:07

die naja ebikes waren mit 11:09 bzw. 12:41 nicht zu schlagen

Bezirksmeisterschaften -noch ohne gewehr-
1. Herren @Alex
2. Herren @TKS
1. Master @Slavik
2. Master @Biewald
2. MasterII @bergroff


----------



## TKS (1. April 2012)

Hat der Hutsche nicht 12:07 gestoppt? Die mit denen ich gesprochen hatte hatten eine Minute zuviel; ändert aber nichts an der Reihenfolge.

Der Flado ist schon ganz nervös  inzwischen habe ich 30 SMS bekommen 

Also treffen wir uns nochmal da und fahren mit Flado da hoch, diesmal ohne KA2 den Tag vorher 

Diesmal war die Strecke aber auch nass an einigen Stellen und alle waren lat Zeitnahme ein bisschen langsamer als letztes Jahr. Lag wohl an den 1 1/2 Stunden rumstehen in der Kälte bei 5 Grad vorher. ;-)


----------



## enasnI (1. April 2012)

Ja, kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt.

Ich bin heute morgen hin und das in recht warmgefahrenen Zustand das Ding ein Mal hoch, weil ich die Kuppe nicht kannte, ging ganz flockig. Danach probiert warm zu halten, dann war eh schon die Startzeit hinterher und dann noch diese Streckensperrung. Als ich dann auf die Piste bin, waren die Beine nach 500m blau. 

Aber sind wir ehrlich, fühlt sich übel an, macht uns aber alle nicht gleich eine Minute langsamer. 

Auch gut, bisher tauche ich noch gar nicht auf der Ergebnisliste auf, die da jemand abfotografiert hat.  Andere Personen in dieser Liste, die ich kenne, können so langsam, wie dort angegeben, nicht gewesen sein, die haben teils selbst rausgestoppt. Da stimmt noch irgendwas gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (2. April 2012)

Liste ist jetzt auf Gesichtsbuch, die Zeiten scheinen so grob zu stimmen 

War ja auch nur als Spässchen mit Rennwurst und Kuchen gedacht. Im Kellerwald können wir dann Gas geben.


----------



## enasnI (2. April 2012)

Ich weiß, wie die Fehler entstanden sind. Vor meiner Freundin bspw. sind 2 Starter ausgefallen. Sie ist dann 11:26 gestartet, wurde aber als 11:24 vermerkt. Sie hat selber rausgestoppt. Auch wenn nur wenig Damen am Start waren, machte das in diesem Fall einen Gesamtsieg zu nichte! 

Na ja, mir isses auch wurscht, weil es sich ja nicht mehr rekonstruieren lässt. Aber beim nächsten Mal müsste man einfach die Zeitnehmer genauer einweisen und abstimmen, dann läuft so was auch, auch wenn mal was nicht nach Plan A läuft.


----------



## alex80 (2. April 2012)

N`abend allerseits,

mein Rennbericht zum Zollstockrace ist nun online, hier der Link dahin: http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=76

Viele Grüße und bis bald mal wieder,
Alex


----------



## bergroff (3. April 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Liste ist jetzt auf Gesichtsbuch, die Zeiten scheinen so grob zu stimmen .



Meiner Meinung nach sind leider immer noch einige Zeiten grob durcheinander. Wer selbst gestoppt hat und sogar etwaige Startzeiten hat, möge sie mir per pn oder [email protected] bitte kurzfristig durchgeben. 

Mag zwar jetzt alles im Geschichtsbuch sein, wurmt halt. 

Es war eine tolle Veranstaltung und ihr hattet eine super Geduld im Eiskeller am Start. Einen KRKW-Einsatz, hoffentlich ohne weiteren Folgen, lässt sich halt nicht wegplanen. Nächstes Jahr gebessert wieder.

bergroff


----------



## enasnI (3. April 2012)

Der Rettungswagen auf der Strecke hat ja die Zeiten wieder korrigiert, also eigentlich war es gut so.  Sonst hätte sich das mit den 2 Minuten bis hinten durch fortgesetzt. Ich habe in der Ergebnisliste die Nummer 203 und 204 nicht gefunden. Ich glaube, diese müssten es gewesen sein, die gefehlt haben.


----------



## hutsche (5. April 2012)

Hat hier irgendwer Ahnung bzgl. Bezirksweltmeisterschaft Kassel? Oder einen link? Soll doch angeblich morgen am Bühl starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (5. April 2012)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer Ahnung bzgl. Bezirksweltmeisterschaft Kassel? Oder einen link? Soll doch angeblich morgen am Bühl starten...



Hi, um 9 Uhr ist laut Viktor Start. Einfach vorher hinkommen, anmelden und fertig. Nix kompliziert  Startet direkt am Parkplatz Bühl.

Ich mache mich morgen früh auf die Socken in Richtung Nordsee, über Ostern ist Surfen statt Radfahren angesagt - kkkkkkkalt... 

Dem Zollstockkönig viel Erfolg für morgen, mach die Strassenfahrer mal so richtig nass - und immer schön geradeaus fahren


----------



## hutsche (5. April 2012)

Danke für die Info; ganz schön früh. Hatte auf u.a. deine Teilnahme gehofft. Was ist mit Prinzchen oder wem anders aus dem hiesigen erlauchten Kreise?


----------



## TKS (6. April 2012)

hutsche schrieb:


> Danke für die Info; ganz schön früh. Hatte auf u.a. deine Teilnahme gehofft. Was ist mit Prinzchen oder wem anders aus dem hiesigen erlauchten Kreise?



Und wie wars? Prinzchen hat keine Lizenz und die anderen haben Angst vor Axels Oberschenkeln ;-)

Heute habe ich das allererste Mal wegen des Wetters keinen Bock auf Kiten gehabt: 5 Grad und Regen... Wir haben dann 3 Stunden eine Pizzeria belagert ;-)


----------



## hutsche (6. April 2012)

Lizenz brauchte man da nicht, weil ja kein Rennen. Ich habe tatsächlich Flado noch dazugewinnen können - der hat ja auch keine Lizenz. Die Angst vor Axels Oberschenkeln war berechtigt ))

Wir sind als 6. u. 7. eingefahren. Schnitt irgendwas um die 36km/h. Ich hatte mal wieder Krämpfe, wie so oft, wenn Kälte und schnell zusammen.


----------



## flado (10. April 2012)

so jungs,habe es geschafft mich hier wieder anzumelden..jetzt kann ich ab und zu mal wieder mitreden....


----------



## bergroff (14. April 2012)

So, und ich meld mich auch mal wieder aus meiner Heimat zurück, der trailPark in Mehring ist kaum mehr zu toppen und der geniale Spielplatz für Geländefahrräder aller couleur wurde mit Försters und DIMB-Hilfe weiter ausgebaut *www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark
*Am 1. Juliwochenende bietet der DIMB bereits ein Wochenende dorthin an. Vom 28.Sept bis zum 03.Okt gibt es sicher wieder dort ein verlängertes loisl-extraTour-Wochenende, @bergsprint bereitet schon mal die Rennradanreise vor, etwas Weinseeligkeit und Moselliebelichkeit gehört dann auch dazu, sollte es mit der Beherbergung noch funktionieren. Wer Interesse hat, einfach per pn melden.

bergroff


----------



## hutsche (27. April 2012)

Startet morgen noch jemand in Schotten? "Fahrgemeinschaft" werfe ich dahingehend mal in den virtuellen Raum...


----------



## tschabo007 (27. April 2012)

hutsche schrieb:


> Startet morgen noch jemand in Schotten? "Fahrgemeinschaft" werfe ich dahingehend mal in den virtuellen Raum...



Hallo Hutsche
Der MTB Marathon ist doch erst am 13ten Mai, lt. Homepage.


----------



## TKS (27. April 2012)

hutsche schrieb:


> Startet morgen noch jemand in Schotten? "Fahrgemeinschaft" werfe ich dahingehend mal in den virtuellen Raum...



Lass uns zusammen fahren. Prinzchen will auch hin, dann lohnt sich das. Ist aber definitiv erst in drei Wochen. Morgen ist Sundern


----------



## bergroff (27. April 2012)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hallo Hutsche
> Der MTB Marathon ist doch erst am 13ten Mai, lt. Homepage.



guckste:

*STURM auf den VULKAN   Samstag 28.04.2012 *







Auch  in diesem Jahr wieder der beliebte "Sturm auf den Vulkan" für  Mountainbiker, Läufer und Nordic Walker mit der Teamwertung für  Zweierteams die unabhängig von Alter und Geschlecht aus einem/r  Läufer/in und einem/r Mountainbiker gebildet werden können.
*Online-Anmeldung wird am 27.04. um 18:00 Uhr geschlossen, dann sind nur noch Nach- meldungen bis 1 Stunde vor Start möglich!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (27. April 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> guckste:
> 
> *STURM auf den VULKAN   Samstag 28.04.2012 *
> 
> ...



Die Zeitnahme macht dann wieder das Team vom Zollstockrennen  *Duckundwech*


----------



## klonx (28. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,

hat nach dem Sturm bzw. Sundern jemand Lust morgen, also Sonntag, mit zum Marathon nach Bad Harzburg zu fahren?

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## bergroff (28. April 2012)

Hat heute noch wer Lust auf BilsteinRunde zum vorfahren mit Extras? Nächsten Sonntag ist Bilsteinmarathon, nicht das wer es nicht gewußt hätte.

15 Uhr 30 Niestetal-Sandershausen, Bushaltestelle Wichtelbrunnenbad oder unterwegs 

bergroff


----------



## TKS (29. April 2012)

klonx schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hat nach dem Sturm bzw. Sundern jemand Lust morgen, also Sonntag, mit zum Marathon nach Bad Harzburg zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Chillen ist angesagt  

Wie wars bei Dir in Harzburg?


----------



## DomW (19. Mai 2012)

So, genug gechillt...
Fährt am WE Jemand Mounti?

Grüße


----------



## TKS (20. Mai 2012)

DomW schrieb:


> So, genug gechillt...
> Fährt am WE Jemand Mounti?
> 
> Grüße



Nö, heute war in Kassel Laufen angesagt  Nächstes WE dann wieder, wenn ich wieder ein MTB habe...


----------



## bergroff (20. Mai 2012)

DomW schrieb:


> So, genug gechillt...
> Fährt am WE Jemand Mounti?
> 
> Grüße



So, genug geschafft -war Sonntag?-; DomW, kommst nochmals mit über Frau Holle und Bieli, tiefe neue Harvesterspuren ausfahren


----------



## Frauenschwarm (22. Mai 2012)

Servus Leude,

bin ein Bubi kurz vor 30 und wollt nachfragen ob ihr in der kommenden Woche Bock auf ne kleine Tour (20-40km) im Raum Kassel habt.

Bin schon ne ganze Weile in meiner Heimat unterwegs, würde aber gern noch weitere Trails in Kassel kennenlernen. 

Greetings und proscht


----------



## TKS (23. Mai 2012)

Frauenschwarm schrieb:


> Servus Leude,
> 
> bin ein Bubi kurz vor 30 und wollt nachfragen ob ihr in der kommenden Woche Bock auf ne kleine Tour (20-40km) im Raum Kassel habt.
> 
> ...


Hi, gerne - ich muss nur warten bis mein MTB wieder komplett ist. Die Teile sind gerade über ganz D verstreut...  Hab meinem Spitznamen mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht, so ein Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (23. Mai 2012)

Moin
Fährt einer nach Ronshausen???


----------



## bergroff (23. Mai 2012)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Moin
> Fährt einer nach Ronshausen???



du auch?!


----------



## tschabo007 (23. Mai 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> du auch?!



Dachte schon....

Wer denn noch?


----------



## tengelmann (24. Mai 2012)

Tachchen,
Ich bin dieses We wieder in kassel und würde gern neue Trails kennenlernen (DH,FR,Enduro). Kann ich mich einer Gruppe anschließen? Ich würd mich freuen wenn mich ein paar Lokals mitnehmen würden.
An wen kann ich mich wenden?
bzw. schreibt mir doch kurz ne nachricht damit man sich Treffen kann.
Grüße Tom.
[email protected]


----------



## Frauenschwarm (24. Mai 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Hi, gerne - ich muss nur warten bis mein MTB wieder komplett ist. Die Teile sind gerade über ganz D verstreut...  Hab meinem Spitznamen mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht, so ein Mist.



Gern. Ich habe vergessen zu sagen, dass ich so´n typischer Hardtail-Fahrer bin, der eine Vorliebe für Bergauf und Bergabfahrten hat.


----------



## tschabo007 (24. Mai 2012)

Hier fahren fast alle nur hoch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (24. Mai 2012)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hier fahren fast alle nur hoch.....



.....hoch, und runter und weiter; gibt mal wieder Holzrückermaschinetotgucken hinterm Bilstein


----------



## TKS (24. Mai 2012)

Frauenschwarm schrieb:


> Gern. Ich habe vergessen zu sagen, dass ich so´n typischer Hardtail-Fahrer bin, der eine Vorliebe für Bergauf und Bergabfahrten hat.



Hab auch nur ein Hardtail, Fully braucht keiner unter 40


----------



## TKS (24. Mai 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> .....hoch, und runter und weiter; gibt mal wieder Holzrückermaschinetotgucken hinterm Bilstein



Na, wenn sie Dich mal eines Tages erwischen


----------



## onkel_c (29. Mai 2012)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hier fahren fast alle nur hoch.....



einspruch! ich fahre dass was ich hoch fahre (an höhenmetern, bergab bevorzuge ich grundsätzlich eine andere streckenführung als bergan) auch immer wieder runter. eigentlich fahre ich eh nur bergan um bergab zu fahren. ich fröhne dem mtb sport sozusagen in seiner unrsprünglich angedachten bestimmung - wenn auch nicht auf clunkern sondern eher neumodischen material . niemals käme es mir in den sinn nur bergauf zu fahren! völlig abwegig das .


----------



## TKS (31. Mai 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ich fahre dass was ich hoch fahre (...) auch immer wieder runter.  .



Echt? Das geht?


----------



## OPM (1. Juni 2012)

Seit gestern weiss ich auch, was "Flowtrail" bedeutet: Wenn du bergauf während eines Wolkenbruchs gegen die Strömung fährst...







(auf halber Strecke Richtung Elfbuchen; als das Gewitter *richtig* losging, bin ich schnell gegen die Windrichtung bergauf, oben hat's dann kurz nachgelassen. Den kurz darauf folgenden Richtung Ost ziehenden Starkregen habe ich dann allerdings bergab bis zur Schanzenstrasse verfolgt. Meine Schuhe sind immer noch nicht trocken.)


----------



## onkel_c (1. Juni 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Echt? Das geht?



bei dir bin ich mir da nicht sicher, wie man so hört schiebst du dein material ja auch mal gern .


----------



## TKS (2. Juni 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> bei dir bin ich mir da nicht sicher, wie man so hört schiebst du dein material ja auch mal gern .



Aber nur wenns nicht kaputt ist


----------



## bergroff (2. Juni 2012)

*Open Trails! Kein Bikeverbot in Hessen* 
Das  Land Hessen möchte Mountainbiker mit der Änderung des Hessischen  Forstgesetzes weitesgehend aus hessischen Wäldern verbannen.  Zitat aus  Gesetzesvorlage: "Radfahren ist gestattet auf festen Wegen, die  ganzjährig mit 2-spurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden können usw." Das könnte uns noch vor der Sommerpause drohen! Derweil die Harvester uns bereits 2-Spuren vorm Bilstein ganz frisch und überall ekelich gelegt haben und, nicht nur fackeln.

Informiert euch mal und macht mit über den DIMB  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575858

bergroff


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht mal Nägeln mit Köpfen machen und Mitglied bei der DIMB werden......

Gruss nach hessisch Sibierien, wir haben hier am Gempen nach langem Gerangel mit Jägern, Reitern und Waldbesitzern endlich eine legale Strecke bekommen, weitere sollen folgen > 

http://bazonline.ch/basel/land/Vom-Gempen-bis-zur-Birs--und-erst-noch-ohne-Streit/story/27262819

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/basler-gempen-erhaelt-einen-biketrail.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (7. Juni 2012)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Tourenankündigung: Um 10 Uhr mit Prinzchen und mir. Ca. 4 Stunden über alle Hügel im und rund um den Habichtswald.  Treffen um 10 Uhr an der Hessenschanze (Parkplatz oben an der Rasenallee). Wir können auch unterwegs einsammeln, einfach durchklingeln. Tempo zügig bis aua inklusive sinnloser Prinzchen Bergauf- und Quax-Bergab Aktionen (kennt Ihr ja aus den Rennen ;-) )


----------



## bergroff (7. Juni 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Um 10 Uhr aua inklusive sinnloser Prinzchen Bergauf- und Quax-Bergab Aktionen (kennt Ihr ja aus den Rennen ;-) )



....spätes posten, noch ist kein Feiertag und ich machs dann nach -mit dem Sauwetter vom Sonntag in Ronshausen in den Knochen und Ritzen und der von euch angezettelten hin und her Verfahrerei- das übliche Richtung Kasseler Osten, wer dann noch möchte, gleich: 

15 Uhr 45 ab Sandershausen Bushaltestelle Wichtelbrunnenbad

bergroff


----------



## TKS (7. Juni 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> ....spätes posten, noch ist kein Feiertag und ich machs dann nach -mit dem Sauwetter vom Sonntag in Ronshausen in den Knochen und Ritzen und der von euch angezettelten hin und her Verfahrerei- das übliche Richtung Kasseler Osten, wer dann noch möchte, gleich:
> 
> 15 Uhr 45 ab Sandershausen Bushaltestelle Wichtelbrunnenbad
> 
> bergroff



Das mit dem Verfahren habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden. Ich war mit Moritz an der Spitze und wir haben uns nicht verfahren. Nur kurz an dem Trail links vorbei; Fahrrad umgehoben und zurück. Das waren vielleicht 5 Meter...  Da ist nix angezettelt worden


----------



## bergroff (7. Juni 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Das waren vielleicht 5 Meter...  Da ist nix angezettelt worden



Ja,ja, falsche Fährte legen zum siegen und gerade aus fahren anstatt in den Didi-Degenhard-trail links rein und nee ganze Meute im Tunnelblick und Herdentrieb hinterher ziehen. Bei uns gabs dann -selber schuld- viele Strafminuten des diskutierens im hin und her. Andere haben es dann wohl später auch nochmals irgendwo anders dito geschafft. 

War aber doch wie immer schön in Ronshausen, wie der Schlagzeile in einer hna: 

"....obwohl Dauerregen den Waldboden so sehr aufgeweicht hatte, dass das Rennen in einer Schlammschlacht ausartete", gell

Bin dann mal weg, Frau Holle -feucht wie sie ist- ruft.


----------



## TKS (7. Juni 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ja,ja, falsche Fährte legen zum siegen und gerade aus fahren anstatt in den Didi-Degenhard-trail links rein und nee ganze Meute im Tunnelblick und Herdentrieb hinterher ziehen. Bei uns gabs dann -selber schuld- viele Strafminuten des diskutierens im hin und her. Andere haben es dann wohl später auch nochmals irgendwo anders dito geschafft.
> 
> War aber doch wie immer schön in Ronshausen, wie der Schlagzeile in einer hna:
> 
> ...



... ich weiß nicht wie Du auf so einen Quatsch kommst... Wir sind den Degenhardt-Trail und auch die gesamte Strecke gefahren, wie an den Kilometern und Höhenmetern auf dem Polar auch unschwer zu erkennen war. Und die Trails waren alle ausgeschildert und wir sind sie alle gefahren. Entweder Du wirst ein wenig konkreter oder ich muss es ignorieren...  Ist ja auch keine Zeitnahme wie beim Zollstock Rennen gewesen ;-)


----------



## bergroff (7. Juni 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Ist ja auch keine Zeitnahme wie beim Zollstock Rennen gewesen ;-)



...Na gottseihdank das nicht, die WaldhessenpurORGA war doch super, trotz der widrigen Umstände des Wetters und des hin und her des Verfahrens ist doch jeder selbst schuld, also nun mal Schwamm drüber.


Frau Holle lässt dann mal wieder feucht grüßen und ist oben rüber recht zerrupft des letzten Sturms vom Montag und auf dem Weg zum Bilstein steht schon das nächste Biest an Rücker im Weg und treibt sein Unding.


----------



## bergroff (8. Juni 2012)

Weiter, der DIMB hat nun weiteres zur möglichen Novelle des Waldbetretungsrechtes ins Netz gestellt, informiert euch:

flyer hier flyer download downloaden


----------



## daniel77 (24. Juni 2012)

Hier die Mail hab ich heute bekommen, ist für mich hier unten nicht so interessant.


Hallo,

ein Hinweis an alle DIMB Mitglieder aus Nordhessen.
Es steht die Gründung einer IG in Kassel an, für die noch Mitstreiter gesucht werden.
Bei Interesse bitte bei Thorsten Juraschka (thorsten.juraschka(at)gmx.net) melden.



-- 
Viele Grüsse,
Jan-Hendrik Kunz

Kommissarischer Sprecher IG Osthessen
Stellv. Referent DIMB - IGs


----------



## bergroff (29. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> DIMB - IGs



So wars beim netten und klasse Waldhessencup und vielen Treppchen:

-RegenRegenRegen in Ronshausen
-Schlamm und nochmals Schlamm in Bischhausen
-Kunst im flotten Galopp in Morschen drumherum


und jetzt hat uns aber die Waldpolitik in Hessen wieder, zur Info aus dem vorliegenden Entwurf zur Änderung des Waldbetretungsrechts:

"_Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines       gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn       nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Beeinträchtigung des       betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist._"

und dazu gewürzt für uns Geländeradfahrenden aus der Begründung:

"...Radfahren soll weiterhin auf festen Waldwegen zulässig sein, der  Begriff des "festen Waldweges" wird jedoch präzisiert. Dies ist geboten,  weil namentlich Mountainbiking abseits der Wege in den nahe den  Ballungsräumen gelegenen Mittelgebirgslagen inzwischen häufig sowohl  waldökologisch als auch im Hinblick auf die Sicherheit anderer  Waldbesucher problematische Ausprägungen angenommen hat und einer  effektiveren Steuerungsmöglichkeit bedarf. ...." 

es wird wohl ernst

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open...elle-in-hessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (2. Juli 2012)

der einfachste Weg was zu tun und nur die "Mouse-Hand" zu bewegen:

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Für die die den Arsch hochkriegen wollen wäre ein aktives Mitmachen in der IG Stand der Dinge....


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Juli 2012)

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

So nochmal an alle.......Posten, Teilen und gaaanz wichtig unterschreiben......unterschreiben....unterschreiben einfach alllllleeeeee.


----------



## bergroff (8. Juli 2012)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern
> 
> So nochmal an alle.......Posten, Teilen und gaaanz wichtig unterschreiben......unterschreiben....unterschreiben einfach alllllleeeeee.



und weiter kommunizieren, da geht noch viel viel mehr, aktuell:

Unterstützer 				 					24.722				 				Status 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 Unterstützer aus Hessen  				* 					10.164				*  					(0,17% aller Einwohner)​


----------



## bergsprint (15. Juli 2012)

jemand lust rennrad zu fahren ?
wie wäre es denn am montag morgen um 9 uhr 20 runden um den platz der deutschen einheit,oder ist das verboten


----------



## TKS (16. Juli 2012)

Donnerstag um 19 Uhr im Lokal Prinzenquelle (Kassel) erstes Treffen der IG MTB!!! Allen Bescheid sagen!!!!


----------



## bergroff (16. Juli 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Donnerstag um 19 Uhr im Lokal Prinzenquelle (Kassel) erstes Treffen der IG MTB!!! Allen Bescheid sagen!!!!



IG Osthessen DIMB goes Nordhessen to Kassel:

Donnerstag 19.07.2012, 19 Uhr Gründungstreffen DIMB Nordhessen/Kassel

Prinzenquelle Kassel, Schanzenstrasse 99, 34 130 Kassel Gut mit Bus und Bahn zu erreichen, mit dem Geländerad aus dem Gelände kommend eh.


 Also kommen, Kennenlernen, IG-Sprecher wählen, Aufgaben verteilen und Neuigkeiten mitteilen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Termine, wenns klappt:
-kurzfristig: hr-3 Studio Kassel vor Ort im Gelände
-27.07.2012 frühen Abend im Gelände: 
Treffen mit Karin Müller, Mdl (Bündnis90/Die Grünen) und Timon Gremmels, Mdl (SPD) mit Geländefahrrädern
-13. oder 14.08.2012 früher Abend, Radler-Demo durch Kassel mit dOCUMENTA (Polizei- und Jägeruniformen durchaus gewünscht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Weiteres und Details folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (16. Juli 2012)

Mein Nachname reicht doch schon aus ;-)


----------



## TKS (16. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei!!!

Edit: Bin aus bestimmten Gründen wieder raus. Hat aber nichts mit der Sache an sich zu tun.


----------



## Premutos (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei, da kann ich ja fast zu Fuß hin.

Würde es nicht Sinn machen das Ganze in nem eigenen Fred anzukündigen, anstatt im Tourentreff zu verstecken?


----------



## onkel_c (18. Juli 2012)

ab 19.7 unterwegs in den urlaub. alles was danach liegt ist vorgemerkt!


----------



## OPM (18. Juli 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei, da kann ich ja fast zu Fuß hin.
> 
> Würde es nicht Sinn machen das Ganze in nem eigenen Fred anzukündigen, anstatt im Tourentreff zu verstecken?



Done.


----------



## Premutos (20. Juli 2012)

Jetzt wo die organisatorischen Dinge ja erstmal halbwegs geklärt sind: Hat denn dieses WE jemand Lust ne kleine Runde im Habichtswald zu drehen?

Gruß Andre


----------



## bergroff (20. Juli 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> Hat denn dieses WE jemand Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen? Gruß Andre



Evtl. locken zum Samstagnachmittagskaffee die Feuchtgebiete in der Söhre als Testfahrt weg vom Wochenendtourismus im Habichtswald.

Um dabei HessenForst und seine abgekupferten in mind. einem Punkt zu diskutierenden trailrules-Flyer zu zitieren: "1.BIKEN NUR AUF WEGEN: Hier darfst du im Wald fahren, jedoch nicht querfeldein. Dies schädigt die empfindliche Natur. Trampelpfade und markierte Fußwege sind leider tabu."


----------



## bergsprint (20. Juli 2012)

auf der richtigen seite von kassel (ost)bin ich dabei.da muß ich mal mit dem rad an die arbeit und würde mich auch ab 14.00h im fahrradgeschäft im königstor abholen lassen


----------



## Premutos (20. Juli 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Evtl. locken zum Samstagnachmittagskaffee die Feuchtgebiete in der Söhre als Testfahrt weg vom Wochenendtourismus im Habichtswald.



Du sprichst in Rätseln.



bergsprint schrieb:


> auf der richtigen seite von kassel (ost)bin ich dabei.da muß ich mal mit dem rad an die arbeit und würde mich auch ab 14.00h im fahrradgeschäft im königstor abholen lassen



Wäre ich prinzipiell nicht abgeneigt, ich kenn mich nur im Osten leider nicht aus.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (20. Juli 2012)

Morgen 16h Papierfabrik (Wendeschleife) und dann ab in den Söhrewald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premutos (20. Juli 2012)

16 Uhr? Da ist der Tag ja schon fast rum 

Wenn du mir noch verrätst wo die Wendeschleife ist bin ich am Start.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (20. Juli 2012)

Haltestelle Papierfabrik, da ist doch so ein grosser Parkplatz.


----------



## Premutos (20. Juli 2012)

Ich bin einfach um 16 Uhr an der Haltestelle, dann sollte nichts schief gehen.


----------



## bergroff (20. Juli 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach um 16 Uhr an der Haltestelle, dann sollte nichts schief gehen.



.....so wars gedacht, aus dem evtl. wird ein Termin, holt wer den bergsprint ab? Wir sehen uns dann in der Wendeschleife, ähh Haltestelle.


----------



## Premutos (20. Juli 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> holt wer den bergsprint ab?



Wenn abholen beim Bornmann einsammeln heißt kann ich das machen. Liegt quasi auf dem Weg.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (21. Juli 2012)

Dann wird es heut ja richtig lustig!


----------



## TKS (21. Juli 2012)

Schade, 16 Uhr ist zu spät. Kaufungerwald und Söhre wäre unter ortskundiger Leitung von Bergroff mal wieder lustig gewesen. So um 14 Uhr und dann ca. 3 Stunden wäre da mein Vorschlag gewesen.


----------



## bergroff (21. Juli 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Schade,  So um 14 Uhr und dann ca. 3 Stunden wäre da mein Vorschlag gewesen.



...Nee, heute soll mal der Dr. Knochenhart ran und führt, die Söhre ist ziemlich abgesoffen, Gummistiefel in Förstergrün täten sicher gut, da lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

...ansonsten wie heist es, die einen haben frei, die anderen machen frei; Lehrer habens da wohl besser, wir haben den Termin für die samstäglich erwerbsgewerbsdienstleistungsmäßig Tätigen extra so gelegt und das auch die Jugend hinterher noch in die Disco kann


----------



## TKS (21. Juli 2012)

Viel Spass. Die Schoppen und der Vodka von gestern Abend haben die Regeneration sowieso verlangsamt ;-) Und das MTB bleibt mal schön sauber. Also wieder Renner. Ist wenigstens so halbwegs erlaubt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (23. Juli 2012)

Bitte gebt es weiter, erzählt es, nehmt teil, ladet ein. So bin auch ich an diese Information gekommen


"OPEN TRAILS" - GEGEN DIE ÄNDERUNG DES FORSTGESETZES IN HESSEN!

Mitglieder und Unterstützer des DIMB Bereich Kassel & Umland und weitere Nutzer des Waldes planen für Montag den 13.08.2012 eine Bikerdemo in Kassel. "Jetzt schlägts' 13" ab Parkplatz Hallenbad Ost um 18 Uhr durch die Stadt mit Abschlußkundgebung am Rathaus.
Hierzu benötigen wir noch Unterstützer, teilnehmende Vereine, Leute, die uns helfen, die Veranstaltung zu organisieren und zu begleiten.

Weiterführende Infos und Aktualisierungen gibt es vorerst bei Facebook. Ich habe die Info von dort, der Zugriff ist auch ohne Anmeldung möglich. Sobald ich mehr habe, teile ich es hier gern mit


----------



## TKS (27. Juli 2012)

Ich biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit am Sonntag zum Keiler Bike Marathon im Spessart. Man kann sich noch nachmelden. Wenn man kein Trikot haben möchte kostet es auch nur 28. 

Es gibt drei Strecken. Ein fast reines Singletrail-Rennen mit sehr schönen Abfahrten, eine der besten Marathonstrecken die ich kenne.
Super Organisation, sehr professionell.


----------



## bergsprint (27. Juli 2012)

ist ein super event,kann ich  wärmstens empfehlen.
leider bin ich zu untrainiert und eh viel zu fett um bergauf zu fahren.
ich wünsche Dir viel spass und grüße die humptata kapelle auf dem berg.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (27. Juli 2012)

Ja ja, von wegen zu fett! Hat man letztes Wochenende zwar gesehen aber nix von gemerkt!


----------



## TKS (27. Juli 2012)

Es gibt auch ne kleine Runde für die Dicken. ;-) Bin ich letztes Jahr auch gefahren.


----------



## bergroff (27. Juli 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> leider bin ich zu untrainiert und eh viel zu fett um bergauf zu fahren.



Immer diese understatements, du fette S. .

Ich meld mich dann ab und fahr den Kellerwald bergroff un-a-bergroaf 
www.mtb-club-mehring.de/trailpark/index 
auf der Suche nach Mosel-Keilern
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Wir sehen uns dann alle: 
Montag den 13. August 18 Uhr, Biker-Demo in Kassel
"Jetzt schlaegts' 13 !!!" 
gegen die Änderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premutos (27. Juli 2012)

Wann soll's denn losgehen?

Ich bin zwar jetzt nicht sooo gut in Form, aber Lust hätt ich trotzdem. Ist der Platz denn überhaupt noch frei?


----------



## bergroff (27. Juli 2012)

Weiter zum Waldbetretungsrecht nach der Stellungnahme des NABU jetzt im nordhessischen Extra-Tipp, bitte kommentieren der Kommentare:

http://extratip.de/2012/07/26/wald-i...ngsrechtes-ab/


Dazu vom Mittwoch ein Leserbrief in gedruckter Form im extratipp zum Besten:

"Es ist für mich unverständlich, dass es Menschen gibt, die unsere so  wertvolle Natur bewusst und vorsätzlich zerstören wollen, nur um ihre  animalischen Instinkte mit ihren Mountainbikes in unseren Wäldern  ausleben zu wollen. Was ist denn da so wichtig, dass man kreuz und quer  durch Wälder fahren muss? Es existieren in Deutschland doch so viele  schöne ausgebaute Radwege in landschaftlich schön gelegenen Gegenden.  Auch befestigte und ausgebaute Wege in unseren Wäldern bieten Radfahrern  genügend Möglichkeiten, sich mit ihren Rädern zu bewegen.
Warum müssen dann noch Mountainbiker ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, mitten  durch Wälder fahren? Wälder gehören nun mal zu den kostbarsten Schätzen  der Welt und es müsste doch das höchste Anliegen der Menschen sein,  dieses herrliche Refugium zu schützen und bewahren.
(...) Durch das Befahren der Waldböden mit Mountainbikes wird der  Untergrund extrem geschädigt. Die im Waldboden befindlichen "Zersetzer"  (Regenwärmer, Asseln, uswl) sowie die "Mineralisierer" (Pilze und  Bakterien), die gemeindsam für die Aufrechterhaltung der Stoffkreisläufe  in einem Ökosystem unentbehrlich sind, werden durch das Zerfahren des  Bodens geschädigt und auch zerstört. Die Schädigung von Wurzeln ist auch  nicht zu übersehen. (...) Auch unser heimisches Wild (Kaninchen, Hasen,  Rehwild, Vögel, usw.) finden dann keine ruhigen Plätze mehr. Unsere  Wälder sind durch die Umwelteinflüsse schon reichlich belastet und so  ist es eigentlich unverständlich, dass hier einige Menschen den Trieb  haben, weiter an der Zerstörung der Wälder mitwirken zu wollen. Für die  Biker, die unbedingt Berge rauf und runter fahren müssen, bieten sich  viele Gelände in der Sahara an. In sand- und steinhaltigen Untergründen  kann man nicht so viel zerstören"


Liebe(r) Ruthard Kromer, Fuldabrück -Verfasser vorheriger Zeilen-, da  haben Sie wohl recht, ob Ernst oder Realsatire: auch wenn ich vor jeder  Assel scharf bremse, um jedwedes Lebewesen zu retten, dadurch wird aber  wohl die BodenKrume erheblich und das Wild durch die quietschenden  Bremsgeräusche empfindlich gestört, wie wissenschaftliche Studien des  Ab(t)riebsverhaltens und der Populationsrückläufigkeiten im Walde  bereits bewiesen haben; auch Fliegenpilze sollten für die Nutznießer  besser geschützt und gehegt werden, alleine wegen ihrer  hallunzinierenden Wirkung und dürfen nicht weiter mit dem umspritzenden  Dreck von Stollenreifen der Geländefahrräder geschädigt werden; aber  bitte, was mach ich nur mit den ausbordenden Trieben in mir und da find  ich das soo toll, zur Triebabfuhr mit einer Kerossionschleuder zum  nächsten spot in die Wüste reisen zu dürfen, um dort meinen Gelüsten  fröhnen zu können, da sind denn auch keine Bäume mehr im Weg und werde  dabei auch noch schön braun, nur bitte grad nicht nach Syrien, hier in  Hessen schießen die Jäger schon reichlich genug; Spenden für den  nächsten Kick nehme ich gerne an, ryanair hat für süchtige hessische  Geländeradsportler schon einen Sonderflug nach Katar im Katalog. Früher  gabs Sextourismus, heute Geländeradfahrtourismus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liebe(r) Ruthard Kromer, Fuldabrück, bei der Biker-Demo in Kassel  erhalten Sie einen Ehrenplatz und dürfen gerne ihre Vorschläge kundtun,  wir hören ihnen dann gerne zu, im Märchenland Nordhessen:

*Montag den 13. August 18 Uhr, Biker-Demo in Kassel
"Jetzt schlaegts' 13 !!!" 
gegen die Änderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes*!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (27. Juli 2012)

18.3. Bikedemo-ich bin da!


----------



## bergroff (27. Juli 2012)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> 18.3. Bikedemo-ich bin da!



Oh Mann, ich dachte, du lernst zum Kneifenreparateur:

*13.08.*2012


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (27. Juli 2012)

Hey es Freitag , ich glaube mein Hirn hat schon Wochenende!


----------



## TKS (28. Juli 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> Wann soll's denn losgehen?
> 
> Ich bin zwar jetzt nicht sooo gut in Form, aber Lust hätt ich trotzdem. Ist der Platz denn überhaupt noch frei?



Hast ne PM mit Handynummer.


----------



## bergsprint (28. Juli 2012)

neulich mal im fahrradladen
kettenblätter tauschen falls nötig


----------



## bergsprint (28. Juli 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## TKS (28. Juli 2012)

Und, ist doch nix kaputt!?!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (28. Juli 2012)

Was ist das denn? Wie geht denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (31. Juli 2012)

Gruss aus den "richtigen" Bergen:




Piz Kesch im Nebel




Abfahrt vom Scalettapass




Panoramaweg in Davos "Mordor-Style"




Aufstieg zum Strelapass




Flucht vor dem Gewitter im Sapün


----------



## TKS (1. August 2012)

* Gefällt mir *  Schöne Bilder


----------



## daniel77 (1. August 2012)

War auch schoen, allerdings wurde deine Signatur einem Mitfahrer zum Verhängnis.....


----------



## TKS (2. August 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> War auch schoen, allerdings wurde deine Signatur einem Mitfahrer zum Verhängnis.....



... mir heute auch


----------



## TKS (4. August 2012)

Morgen früh um 8 Uhr Start vor Koob-Sports Richtung Niedenstein mit dem Renner. Dann zur RTF nach Niedenstein (111 km, wer will auch kürzer).

Edit: OK, Wecker stellen am Sonntag ist schwer; wer will um 12 Uhr ca. (Start ab Ahnatal) 4 Stunden über Gieselwerder Grundlage Renner (weils regnet ;-) ) , evtl. bis Bad Karlshafen damit die Zeit stimmt  Ich fahre über Vellmar, Simmershausen und dann ins Fuldatal. Alternativ kann ich auch über Wolfanger fahren (komme Euch dann entgegen).


----------



## TKS (11. August 2012)

Kurzer Bericht von der Strecke in Zierenberg: Komplett knochentrocken. Das wird schnell am Sonntag


----------



## bergsprint (13. August 2012)

...wir sehen uns hoffentlich alle heute abend bei der demo


----------



## OPM (13. August 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ...wir sehen uns hoffentlich alle heute abend bei der demo



Hab gestern abend extra noch ne neue Kette aufgezogen...


----------



## bergsprint (13. August 2012)

was haben denn die ganzen gesperrten kasseler gestern so eingefahen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (13. August 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> was haben denn die ganzen *gesperrten* kasseler gestern *so eingefahen* ?



 sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## TKS (13. August 2012)

Gaaaanz toll Ihr hier. So ne Kacke...


----------



## onkel_c (13. August 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Gaaaanz toll Ihr hier. So ne Kacke...



du weißt doch von wem es kommt . abgesehen davon willst du nicht wirklich wissen was ich vom bund der dümmlichen rentner halte. ich würde vermutlich auch automatisch gesperrt!


----------



## bergsprint (14. August 2012)

großen dank an ELMAR und den anderen die die demo möglich gemacht haben


----------



## onkel_c (14. August 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> großen dank an ELMAR und den anderen die die demo möglich gemacht haben



jepp, auch meinerseits. siehe dazu auch: http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/radsportler-wollen-wald-bleiben-2458969.html

goil der kommentar des herrn damm, wie so oft bei den hna kommentaren.
man meint es gibt in ks nur ewig gestrige ...


----------



## bergroff (14. August 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> jepp, auch meinerseits. siehe dazu auch: http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/radsportler-wollen-wald-bleiben-2458969.htm goil der kommentar des herrn damm, wie so oft bei den hna kommentaren. man meint es gibt in ks nur ewig gestrige ...


 also weiter kommentieren!

War schon toll gestern und alle waren da, Danke! 

Es gab sogar was im hr-Fernsehen, sind in der Welt angekommen www.welt.de/newsticker/news3/article108604072/Radeln-gegen-das-Waldgesetz 
und im Äther zu hören 
www.hr-online.de/website/suche/home/mediaplayer.jsp?mkey=45736091&xtmc=demo&xtcr=3
nebst des extratipps'
www.extratip.de/2012/08/14/500-beibike-demo-gegen-neues-waldgesetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (14. August 2012)

War gut gestern, habt Ihr gut gemacht! Auch wenn ich mir mit dem Asphaltschneider komisch vorkam...  Habs nach dem Training nicht mehr geschafft das Rad zu wechseln


----------



## TKS (16. August 2012)

So, alles geklärt. Wir sehen uns am Sonntag in Zierenberg


----------



## onkel_c (17. August 2012)

na also, geht doch!


----------



## mtbtrailrider (22. August 2012)

Hey, wer Lust auf eine Runde MTB (20 km | 600 hm | 120 min) hat, kann gerne mittwochs um 18.30 Uhr zum Schloss Wilhelmshöhe kommen. Wir versuchen zusätzlich auch immer eine Einsteigerrunde zu starten. Grüße


----------



## TKS (22. August 2012)

mtbfunbiker schrieb:


> Hey, wer Lust auf eine Runde MTB (20 km | 600 hm | 120 min) hat, kann gerne mittwochs um 18.30 Uhr zum Schloss Wilhelmshöhe kommen. Wir versuchen zusätzlich auch immer eine Einsteigerrunde zu starten. Grüße



Gute Idee  Aber nicht im Bergpark fahren...


----------



## mtbtrailrider (22. August 2012)

Ja nee, schon klar! Treffpunkt ist halt das Schloss! Es gibt ja noch den Radweg entlang der Busstrecke. Da ist Biken erlaubt!


----------



## onkel_c (23. August 2012)

mtbfunbiker schrieb:


> j.... Da ist biken erlaubt!



sicher?


----------



## mtbtrailrider (23. August 2012)

Guckst du!

http://www.herkules-wartburg-radweg.de/orte/?orte=kasselstre


----------



## bergroff (23. August 2012)

mtbfunbiker schrieb:


> Guckst du!



bergroff noch etwas interessanter, natürlich nur noch über ordentliche Wegeführung, Bergpark ist Bergpark, (früher, unordentlich Breitreifen und gewissen Blumenwegen anfangs dauerte es halt mind. 3 1/2 Min länger): 

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/touren/berichte/alpherkules.html


----------



## TKS (24. August 2012)

Moin,

unter dem Motto: "Der Keller muss mal wieder leer werden": 

2 Ritchey WCS Carbon Felgen, MTB, 26'' (neu und unbenutzt)

Die Felgen hängen im Laden (Mauers Baikschopp) und können dort auch angeschaut werden 

Den Preis macht dann Kolja in meinem Auftrag, der kennt sich da besser aus  Auf jeden Fall gebe ich sie wie immer für einen guten Preis weg.

Es sind die Felgen die in den Ritchey Laufradsätzen verbaut sind, z.B.: http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Ritchey-WCS-Carbon-MTB-26-Disc-LRS-Laufradsatz

Die Felgen habe ich im Austausch von Ritchey bekommen. Gewicht: Deutlich unter 350 gr. Am Besten einfach selbst im Laden nachwiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (25. August 2012)

Sonntagmorgen wer vielleicht rtf in Ahnatal mit  Radarfallenschaulaufen in Dörnberg?
 und die taz ist wieder genüßlich eines Profis:


----------



## TKS (26. August 2012)

Toll: Im Rennen kann vorne liegend kurz vorm Ziel das Schaltauge abfallen. Auch noch nicht gehabt... So ein Sch...

An alle die nicht da waren: Biebergemünd hat die geilste Marathonstrecke ever!!! Cross Country, das ganze über 62km und 1700 Hm. Jede Menge Zuschauer dank Shuttlebus und Top Betreuung auf der Strecke inkl. neuer Flaschen, Gels gabs auch und 10km vor dem Ziel Cola. Wenn man sich nicht direkt an dieser Verpflegung die Schaltung ruiniert ist es super


----------



## bergroff (26. August 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Biebergemünd super



Hätt ichs gewußt, du einer darunter, dann hätt ich das Arbeiten  heut vielleicht doch sein gelassen.

Und, biste nun Atzbornbezwinger und haste denn wenigstens eine 29-und-mehr-%-Atzbornsteige-Trophäe?


----------



## TKS (26. August 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Hätt ichs gewußt, du einer darunter, dann hätt ich das Arbeiten  heut vielleicht doch sein gelassen.
> 
> Und, biste nun Atzbornbezwinger und haste denn wenigstens eine 29-und-mehr-%-Atzbornsteige-Trophäe?



Nö, 28-34 hat nicht ausgereicht um da hoch zu fahren wenn man nicht genug Gewicht aufs Hinterrad bringt...  Sonst wars perfekt, eben bis aufs Material


----------



## Premutos (28. August 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> An alle die nicht da waren: Biebergemünd hat die geilste Marathonstrecke ever!!!


Du hast vergessen die tollen Duschen zu erwähnen, die in so großer Anzahl vorhanden sind


----------



## TKS (29. August 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen die tollen Duschen zu erwähnen, die in so großer Anzahl vorhanden sind



Ja, DAS war für 42 EUR Startgeld das ALLERBESTE!!!  Und ich konnte lernen, dass man ein Auto mit dem halben Spritverbrauch wie mein Auto fahren kann und dann auch noch Diesel statt Superplus...  Das nächste Mal fahre trotzdem ich damit der Puls schonmal hochgeht, sparen wir uns das Warmfahren


----------



## bergroff (31. August 2012)

_Nach der recht  guten Berichterstattung im Nordhessischen in letzter Zeit schlÃ¤gts nun in  der HNA von heute das Ritterschaftliche Stift mit den Knappen vom Ã¶rtlichen HessenForst auf der Lokalen SÃ¶hre/Kaufunger Wald auf:

*Ritterschaftliches Stift klagt Ã¼ber rÃ¼cksichtslose Radfahrer und begrÃ¼Ãt VerschÃ¤rfung des Gesetzes*
[FONT="]Ãrger um Rennstrecken im Kaufunger Wald - Tiere geraten in Panik[/FONT][/COLOR]

[URL="http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/kaufungen/aerger-rennstrecken-wald-2481603.html"]http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-...d-2481603.html[/URL]

um Othu zu zitieren: ja, es ist nicht nur schrecklich, es ist fÃ¼rchterlich: 
Zitat:                                                 "Revierleiter JÃ¼rgen Goldmann deutet auf eine schmale Fahrrinne zwischen den BÃ¤umen"                                 
Zitat:                                                 âDer Wald ist doch kein Abenteuerspielplatz â                                 
Zitat:                                                 âWir haben einen Baum quer Ã¼ber die Strecke gelegt. Den haben sie dann einfach als Sprungschanze genutzt.â                                 
So ein Lumpenpack aber auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## bergroff (31. August 2012)

...und damit es im Stiftswald unter den Rittern demnächst lustig bleibt und einer neuen Einnahmequelle im Wirtschaftswald gesichert wird, hier schon mal aus Berlin angefragt:

Die Bierbikerin

http://taz.berlinfolgen.de/index.de.html

 wenns nicht klappt der verlinkung http://taz.berlinfolgen.de/


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (31. August 2012)

_
Zitat:                                                 Wir haben einen Baum quer über die Strecke gelegt. Den haben sie dann einfach als Sprungschanze genutzt.                                 



_Jaja immer diese bösen Biker ! Aber wer schützt jetzt den Wald vor den Hessenforst ? Wer macht denn den Wald kaputt und verjagt die Tiere mit seinen schei$$ Maschinen ,um eine Autobahn zu bauen ? Der Goldmann und seine Kumpels haben doch einen an der Waffel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (1. September 2012)

... da hilft nur die HNA nicht zu abonnieren. Praktiziere ich schon immer sehr erfolgreich 

Und außerdem nicht mehr da insierieren, etc. Das Käseblatt ist doch nur eine Mischung aus fehlerhaft abgetippten DPA-Meldungen und schlecht recherchierten Regionalartikeln. Das gibts alles besser und kostenfrei im Netz.

An den Kommentaren sieht man doch was die Leute bisher vom Artikel halten 

Laut einem Kommentator wollte der Hessenforst nur auf die Problematik aufmerksam machen - warum dann keinen Ortstermin mit örtlichen MTBlern machen - keiner will dass wegen illegalen Strecken Verbote für alle ausgesprochen werden. Dass der Waldbeseitzer das Gesetz will ist klar - dann kann er für den Wald Eintritt nehmen...


----------



## geq (1. September 2012)

Ihr habt völlig recht, trotzdem Schade so ein Artikel!
Ich kann dazu einiges sagen, da ich mit dem Herrn Goldmann in nettem Kontakt stehe!
Der Artikel wurde von der Stiftsführung gewollt.
Sollte aber nicht als negative Stimmungsmache genutzt werden, sondern vielmehr als aufzeigen von Problematiken und Angeboten zur Lösung!!
Der Artikel wurde dann durch die HNA anders intrepretiert, so dass dann selbst der Forst, also Initiator, erstaunt und nicht allzu erfreut über den Artikel war!
Das macht es noch etwas undankbarer
Da hat die Kommunikation mit dem Forst eigentlich funktioniert und dann sowas.
Eines noch warum z.B. der Herr Goldmann für das Gesetz ist; er erhofft sich dadurch klare Linien und ist der Meinung, dass z.B. Trails einfacher leaglisiert werden können.
Ist mir zu rosa gesehen, aber wenigstens eine gute Absicht steckt dahinter.


----------



## TKS (2. September 2012)

Heute mal Rennrad statt MTB: 11 Uhr Treffpunkt Ortsschild Wolfsanger, dann eine Runde mit den Strassenstrichern ;-)


----------



## DomW (2. September 2012)

Fährt heute noch jemand MTB - oder waren alle schon bzw. sind noch unterwegs?


----------



## DomW (2. September 2012)

Hab heute ein neues "freundliches" Schild, oben am Bilstein entdeckt ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (2. September 2012)

ist doch nur ein hinweis das dort nicht die ausgeschilderte mountainbikestrecke ist.mountainbike fahren darf man da .irgend einer wird das schild schon wieder entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomW (2. September 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Schild auf den Bilstein-Marathon bezogen ist...
Während des Rennens sind ja sowieso überall Trassenbänder - sonst wäre ja an jedem Weg so ein Schild...


----------



## onkel_c (3. September 2012)

DomW schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das Schild auf den Bilstein-Marathon bezogen ist...
> Während des Rennens sind ja sowieso überall Trassenbänder - sonst wäre ja an jedem Weg so ein Schild...



das hast du glaube ich fehl interpretiert: SOLCHE schilder haben eine geringe halbwertzeit .


----------



## TKS (3. September 2012)

Bin da trotzdem langgefahren am Freitag Morgen 

Das Ding ist wohl die Lenkung der Radfahrermassen  Es sind teilweise Premiumwanderwege, und auf denen kann man keine offizielle MTB-Strecke ausweisen. Wollen die Wandervögel nicht. Die haben halt als erstes HIER geschrieen und jetzt sind es IHRE Wege.


----------



## OPM (7. September 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Bin da trotzdem langgefahren am Freitag Morgen
> 
> Das Ding ist wohl die Lenkung der Radfahrermassen  Es sind teilweise Premiumwanderwege, und auf denen kann man keine offizielle MTB-Strecke ausweisen. Wollen die Wandervögel nicht. Die haben halt als erstes HIER geschrieen und jetzt sind es IHRE Wege.



Es ist ihr Schild. Wer's braucht...

Leider werden sich dann unangenehme Zeitgenossen darauf berufen, die einen dann im Vollgefühl ihrer vermeintlich vom Schild verliehenen Machtfülle auf dem Weg zu "stellen" versuchen.


----------



## El Butre (7. September 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Leider werden sich dann unangenehme Zeitgenossen darauf berufen, die einen dann im Vollgefühl ihrer vermeintlich vom Schild verliehenen Machtfülle auf dem Weg zu "stellen" versuchen.


 
Hab ich erst letzte Woche auf dem Habichtswaldsteig erlebt,als ein paar grenzdebile Rentner ihren "Premiumwanderweg" hartnäckig verteidigt haben.


----------



## OPM (7. September 2012)

El Butre schrieb:


> Hab ich erst letzte Woche auf dem Habichtswaldsteig erlebt,als ein paar grenzdebile Rentner ihren "Premiumwanderweg" hartnäckig verteidigt haben.



Höhö, am besten noch an den Stellen rund um den Fernsehturm, die breit und geschottert sind...

Zugegeben, der Teil im Wald oberhalb der Kuhwiese (Verbindung A-Trail Richtung Herkules) ist schmal, aber echt kein Problem.

Das beste Zusammentreffen hatte ich neulich bergauf in der Schanzenstrasse, wo ich im 25cm Bereich zwischen Bordstein und Strassenbahnschienen fuhr, und so ein Trottel meinte, *stehend* sein Vorderrad aus einer Einmündung auf der rechten Seite sehr dicht an meine Linie stellen zu müssen. Die Physik (Impulsatz) war auf meiner Seite...


----------



## TKS (7. September 2012)

El Butre schrieb:


> Hab ich erst letzte Woche auf dem Habichtswaldsteig erlebt,als ein paar grenzdebile Rentner ihren "Premiumwanderweg" hartnäckig verteidigt haben.



Androhen die Polizei und den Förster zu holen. Radfahren ist dort nicht verboten solange es das neue Gesetz noch nicht gibt. Wenn die sich auf den Weg stellen das Ganze mit dem Handy filmen und eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung schmackhaft machen. 

Die 'neuen' Premiumwanderwege fahre ich seit 20 Jahren. Kann doch nicht sein dass die sich die Wandervereine auf einmal unter den Nagel reissen. Dann sind eher die grenzdebilen ein Problem, nicht die Biker...


----------



## TKS (8. September 2012)

Wer irgendwas kaputt haben möchte: Ich bin Euer Mann 

Zwei Rennen in Folge wegen Defekt aufgeben, kann nur besser werden 

Für morgen habe ich noch einen Platz zum NRW-Cup in Remscheid (CC) frei. Am Besten ein Senioren 1 Lizenzfahrer oder einen Hobbyfahrer (egal welche Klasse) mit, das Rennen ist direkt nach unserem Lizenzrennen (Senioren 1). Bisher sind wir zu zweit. Abfahrt ist um 6:15 Uhr bei mir in Ahnatal. Wer hat am Besten Laufradtaschen mitbringen


----------



## Bonvivant (9. September 2012)

Hat jemand einen stark gebrauchten, aber nicht aufgebrauchten, leicht laufenden Reifen abzugeben? Hintergrund: Ich brauche einen Hinterreifen nur für die 17km des King of Plose...bergauf
Dankeschön.


----------



## bergroff (9. September 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Zwei Rennen in Folge wegen Defekt aufgeben, kann nur besser werden
> 
> ..und wie ist es dir in Remscheid ergangen? Diesmal durchgekommen?
> 
> Ich meld mich auch wieder zurück nach der gestrigen Tortur bergroff un-a bergroaf. Schön wars trotz des bösen Hinfallers bei KM 61, des aufrappelns nach der Erstversorgung irgendwie und wieder weiter hinterherhechelns auf der knackigen LangStrecke in Medebach-Titmaringhausen. Hinterher gab es einem längeren Großeinsatz in der Nähstube in Winterberg mit mind. 12 Stichen (die bronzene Medaille hätte reingepasst in das Loch im Unterarm...) und den Kurzurlaub dort droben bis heut mittag der Nachsorge hat ich mir dann verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (10. September 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> TKS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ..und wie ist es dir in Remscheid ergangen? Diesmal durchgekommen?
> ...


----------



## bergroff (8. Oktober 2012)

Zitat HelmutK: Brandaktuell: Der Runde Tisch hat am heutigen Tag wieder konstruktiv  gearbeitet und Empfehlungen für das neue Waldgesetz erarbeitet.  Hervorzuheben ist, dass es für das Radfahren *keine (!)*  Mindestwegesbreite geben wird und dass das von der DIMB von Anfang an  geforderte Gebot der Rücksichtnahme eine zentrale Rolle im neuen  Waldgesetz spielen soll. Wir finden, dass das ein gutes Ergebnis ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMUL...9-263b5005ae75

Wie geht es in Nordhessen weiter? Es wird kühler, früher dunkel und die Schatten länger, da sollte auch wieder Zeit zum Weiterdenken kommen. Mit HessenForst gab es zwischenzeitlich erste gute Ansätze, wie z.B. im Habichtswald ein gemeinsamer Weg für den Geländeradsport gefunden werden könnte, da sollten wir gemeinsam dran bleiben.

Wie sieht es aus mit DIMB Kassel/Nordhessen, machen wir nochmals einen Versuch?


----------



## signor_rossi (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Nordhessen!

Bin aus Franken(Nordbayern) und habe im Norden Kassels(bei Hofgeismar) Verwandschaft, die ich immer wieder besuche...
Hab mir schon öfter gedacht hier müsste es doch eigentlich herrlich zum Biken sein...
Zumal ich die dann dort aufgenommenen kcal direkt umsetzen könnte

Würde mich zwischen Allmountain u. Enduro einstufen. Fahre ein Cube Stereo und reize das, glaube ich, auch aus

Forstautobahnen sind für mich ein z.T. "notwendiges Übel"
Bevorzuge Trails von flowig bis auch gerne etwas "verblockt".
Naturerlebnis und die "soziale Komponente" stehen für mich im Vordergrund wenn  ich in der Gruppe fahre.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit einer Tour interessiert mich z.B. überhaupt nicht...

Könnt ihr mir Touren-bzw. Reviertipps geben?
Würde mich auch gern mal, wenn ich mal wieder "im Lande" bin, irgendwo mit "dranhängen"
Also wenn ihr Lust "auf O-Ton Süd" habt während einer Tour...würde mich freuen.
Gruß aus dem Frankenland
S. Rossi


----------



## OPM (11. Oktober 2012)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Hallo Nordhessen!
> 
> Bin aus Franken(Nordbayern) und habe im Norden Kassels(bei Hofgeismar) Verwandschaft, die ich immer wieder besuche...



Bubenreuth, das Kaff hinterm Berch... 



signor_rossi schrieb:


> Hab mir schon öfter gedacht hier müsste es doch eigentlich herrlich zum Biken sein...
> Zumal ich die dann dort aufgenommenen kcal direkt umsetzen könnte
> 
> Würde mich zwischen Allmountain u. Enduro einstufen. Fahre ein Cube Stereo und reize das, glaube ich, auch aus
> ...



Kenne mich so richtig nur im Habichtswald aus (westlich von Kassel; höchste Erhebung ist das Hohe Gras 614m ü. NN, Kassel Mitte liegt auf ca. 200).

Gibt schon ein paar schöne Ecken, die auch dokumentiert sind, z.B. hier:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/494441...ng=9.3917149999998&zoom=13&maptype=ts_terrain



signor_rossi schrieb:


> Würde mich auch gern mal, wenn ich mal wieder "im Lande" bin, irgendwo mit "dranhängen"
> Also wenn ihr Lust "auf O-Ton Süd" habt während einer Tour...würde mich freuen.



Ich fahr meistens alleine, aber hier bist du schon richtig. Solang das Wetter so bleibt...


----------



## TKS (11. Oktober 2012)

Am Wochenende geht immer was. Schau auch mal bei Thorsten Juraschka rein (eigene HP). Der bietet Enduro-Touren in der Umgebung an die dann auch stattfinden ;-)

Adresse hab ich grade nicht zur Hand aber es gibt ja Google ;-)


----------



## signor_rossi (11. Oktober 2012)

Grüßt Euch!
Ist ja klasse! Dieser Thread scheint ja seeehr aktiv zu sein
Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen u. Tipps.
Hätt mich auch gewundert wenn hier nix ginge...


----------



## signor_rossi (11. Oktober 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Am Wochenende geht immer was. Schau auch mal bei Thorsten Juraschka rein (eigene HP). Der bietet Enduro-Touren in der Umgebung an die dann auch stattfinden ;-)
> 
> Adresse hab ich grade nicht zur Hand aber es gibt ja Google ;-)



Ist gespeichert
Danke


----------



## signor_rossi (11. Oktober 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Bubenreuth, das Kaff hinterm Berch...
> 
> 
> 
> Gernau! Woher kennst Du Bubenreuth?


----------



## OPM (11. Oktober 2012)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> OPM schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bubenreuth, das Kaff hinterm Berch...
> ...



Da hat ein Kommilitone von mir mal ein Zimmer gehabt (ich hab in Fürth gewohnt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (11. Oktober 2012)

Die Welt ist sooo klein
Warst auch biken hier? Haben auch ganz nette Trails hier vor der Haustüre... und natürlich..."Die Fränkische"


----------



## OPM (11. Oktober 2012)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Die Welt ist sooo klein
> Warst auch biken hier? Haben auch ganz nette Trails hier vor der Haustüre... und natürlich..."Die Fränkische"



Nee, das war in den frühen 90ern; da musste ich noch nicht biken, da war ich noch fit.


----------



## signor_rossi (12. Oktober 2012)

Schade! Das hast Du aber was verpasst. Die Fränkische Schweiz kann ich nur empfehlen. Technisch u. konditionell gibts da Einiges...
Landschaftlich herrlich mit den ganzen "Jurafelsen"...


----------



## Flamingonuss (12. Oktober 2012)

Servus, kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen?
Es ist hin und wieder die Rede von einem Schmugglerpfad, Hann Münden / KS, ich finde jedoch über suche und Google nüschte..


----------



## bergroff (12. Oktober 2012)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Servus, kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen?
> Es ist hin und wieder die Rede von einem Schmugglerpfad, Hann Münden / KS, ich finde jedoch über suche und Google nüschte..



Wanderpfad zwischen Niestetal-Sandershausen und Staufenberg-Landwehrhagen


----------



## Flamingonuss (12. Oktober 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Wanderpfad zwischen Niestetal-Sandershausen und Staufenberg-Landwehrhagen


Ah, also wo auch der Märchenweg langführt, bzw. X13?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (12. Oktober 2012)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Ah, also wo auch der Märchenweg langführt, bzw. X13?



guckste, in EchtZeit.


----------



## Flamingonuss (12. Oktober 2012)




----------



## TKS (14. Oktober 2012)

Der Bergroff macht auch gerne mal den Guide, kann ich nur empfehlen.

@ Bergroff: Wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder im Kasseler Osten fahren


----------



## Flamingonuss (14. Oktober 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Der Bergroff macht auch gerne mal den Guide, kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> @ Bergroff: Wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder im Kasseler Osten fahren



na dann - wann gehts los?


----------



## bergsprint (14. Oktober 2012)

muß mal bald mit projekt 85 ?!! anfangen ,geht bei mir natürlich nur mit licht .wie wäre es denn mittwochs ab 18.15

da die nachwuchsbekommenden wohl ausfallen sind noch plätze fürs nächste winterpokalteam frei.


----------



## bergroff (14. Oktober 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> da die nachwuchsbekommenden wohl ausfallen sind noch plätze fürs nächste winterpokalteam frei.



bin dabei beim winterpokal. Ähh, aber mein Platz vom letzten Jahr, mußte für den Rest doppelt und dreifach fahren und bewegen, damit wir Schlammschleudern vernünftig landeten...!

Nach den Herbstferien können wir uns dann gerne wieder Richtung Kasseler Osten bewegen, hab noch Baustelle, Traubenernte und die Moseltrails der Extratouren wie anbei vor mir. 

Ansonsten heute mal freiwillig vom bergsprint an den Herkules chauffieren gelassen mit dem Rädchen im font und dann die üblichen Pfade bergrunter, fein. Dazwischen ein ganz gutes Gespräch mit HessenForst, sollte weitergehen im Habichtswald mit dem Geländeradsport, dank dem Sommeraufruhr und dem rundem Tisch in Wiesbaden.


----------



## TKS (15. Oktober 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> da die nachwuchsbekommenden wohl ausfallen sind noch plätze fürs nächste winterpokalteam frei.



Oooch, ich würds trotzdem mal versuchen. Laufen zählt ja auch, das klappt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## TKS (15. Oktober 2012)

Wir habens auch mal am Samstag im Habichtswald krachen lassen. Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum sich das Rad die ganze Saison so sch... fuhr: Keine Dämpfung in der Gabel mehr, nada. Deshalb hat sich sogar die Kilo-Gabel super angefühlt  Trotzdem den Herrn 29er hier aus dem Forum abgehängt, wenn auch auf der allerallerletzten Rille


----------



## bergsprint (15. Oktober 2012)

wer fährt denn hier 29" ,ich dachte immer die können alle (schnell)mountainbike fahren *G*


----------



## h0rst99 (15. Oktober 2012)

N'abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (15. Oktober 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wer fährt denn hier 29" ,ich dachte immer die können alle (schnell)mountainbike fahren *G*




... warte...ichmachsspannend...jetztgleich.... : Prinzchen aber psst 

Der gibt das Ding aber wieder zurück glaube ich weil fahren echt zu einfach ist damit. Ich konnte ihn auch nur mit meinem unvergleichlichen No-Compromise-Fahrstil kurz auf Distanz halten der echt Materialmordend ist. Bilanz: Ein verbogener Umwerfer, eine lose Speiche und eine ölende Gabel. Hat sich aber gelohnt für den Spaß.


----------



## bergsprint (15. Oktober 2012)

...also derjenige, der auf die frage ob er schon ein 29"fährt ganz entrüstst antwortete: ICH KANN MOUNTAINBIKE FAHREN  ?

sollte wohl nur eine winterschlampe für die stadt werden


----------



## Weimi78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Tach die Herren,

ist der Sommer also doch schon vorbei, den hat mir meine Tochter wohl geklaut. Verdammt, aber durfte sie auch. Hab jetzt laaangsam mal wieder ein bisschen was gemacht, aber ist wohl eher noch nicht soweit mit Euch mitzuhalten.

 @Team Schlammschleudern: Solltet Ihr Weltmeister werden wollen, dann gebe ich meinen Platz natürlich gern ab. Ansonsten würde ich meine paar Punkte wieder mit einbringen. Alternativ mache ich ja nach wie vor einiges. Ansonsten muss bergroff einfach mal ein bisschen mehr fahren und sich nicht wie letztes Jahr den ganzen Winter auf die faule Haut legen. 
Für mich wäre es ein bisschen Motivation und würde sicher was bringen, aber wie gesagt bin auch nicht böse drum, wenn ihr eine Alternative habt.

 @TKS: Wann gehts denn mit den Sonntags-Grundlagen los? Noch würde ich in Münden vom Rad kippen, aber das wird schon wieder.


----------



## TKS (16. Oktober 2012)

Sonntagsgrundlagentraining 11 Uhr läuft schon. Guckste auf Fratzenbuch, der Koobi organisiert das wieder.  Solange das im Wald aber noch nicht alles flüssig ist fahre ich weiter MTB. Macht einfach mehr Spass und es muss ausgenutzt werden dass es momentan keinen Trainingsplan gibt. Unser Kleiner wird mir wohl den Winter klauen ;-) Deshalb ist laufen angesagt, da kann man nebenbei noch bei einer Menge Volksläufen mitmachen  Jogger steht hier schon seit Sommer rum, der Onkel C und seine bessere Hälfte brauchen den ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Weimi78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch! Also ich dachte auch, dass ich mich nicht so sehr einschränken muss. ;-) Aber wird schon.

Ach lass sie Jungs mal fahren, ich dachte eher auf gleicher Strecke an eine Schlammschleudern-Ausfahrt mit Kuchen in Münden auf der Rückfahrt oder so.


----------



## TKS (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke!  Wir machen dann eine Pullerschnaps-Tour mit Rücktransfer druch die Cantus


----------



## bergroff (16. Oktober 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Danke!  Wir machen dann eine Pullerschnaps-Tour mit Rücktransfer druch die Cantus



Wie, hab ich da was verpasst oder ist da immer noch was nachzuholen lieber Weimi78!? (du weißt doch, den Schnaps kannste direkt bei mir kaufen, frag Sebastian, nur gutes!). Ansonsten gehörste mit ins Team, ich bin ja schon am Vorfahren fürs Punktesammeln für euch, gestern morgen, Schlammtour ins Büro, gestern nacht rückzugs, usw. macht droix points plus deux points plus deux points....


----------



## TKS (16. Oktober 2012)

Geht der Winterpokal schon los? Momentan fahre ich noch ein bisschen, da kann ich vorarbeiten. 

Mach mal nen Angebot für Schnaps, den brauche ich in 4 Wochen


----------



## bergroff (16. Oktober 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Geht der Winterpokal los... Angebot für Schnaps, ....



Gaaanz ruhig, am 05. Nov gehts los und alles ist da für euch oder wird nächste Woche extra noch gepflückt: 

moselgrappatresterwilliamschristweinbergspfirsisch-
mirabellenbrandproseccoapfelseccoweißrotweintraubensaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (16. Oktober 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Gaaanz ruhig, am 05. Nov gehts los und alles ist da für euch oder wird nächste Woche extra noch gepflückt:
> 
> moselgrappatresterwilliamschristweinbergspfirsisch-
> mirabellenbrandproseccoapfelseccoweißrotweintraubensaft



Alles klar, ich melde mich bei Dir!  Es soll hier sogar Leute geben die trinken Fernet...


----------



## Unplugged (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin, ich bin Freitag und Samstag mal wieder beruflich in Kassel und wollte dann Samstag nachmittag von Kassel Richtung Hann. Münden / Göttingen starten. Gibt es da 'ne empfehlenswerte Route mit dem einen oder anderen Trail? Ich denke mal, das rechte Fuldaufer ist interessanter, Berge gibt's da ja genug...


----------



## Prinzchen (18. Oktober 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich melde mich bei Dir!  Es soll hier sogar Leute geben die trinken Fernet...



Wo gibts hier Fernet...?


----------



## TKS (18. Oktober 2012)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wo gibts hier Fernet...?



Bäh... Das gibt immer nen dicken Kopf. Erinner mich noch dran


----------



## bergroff (18. Oktober 2012)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wo gibts hier Fernet...?



...nur zuckersüßes, nix kräutermagenbittrig, bring ich dann gleich mit


----------



## TKS (18. Oktober 2012)

Hast Du auch MISCHUNG ? ;-)

Son Mist hier an der Nordsee. Jetzt hats hier 2 Wochen nonstop gestürmt und punkt Heute wenn ich ankomme ist der Wind alle, mind. für eine Woche. Ist halt laufen angesagt, ich trainiere schonmal für den Winterpokal :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (20. Oktober 2012)

die Schlammschleudern kassel sind wieder da


----------



## bergsprint (21. Oktober 2012)

war heute mal bei der ortsschildfraktion,war richtig schön gemütlich-muß ich nächsten sonntag wieder machen


----------



## TKS (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube die / wir haben alle aus dieser Saison gelernt wie sinnvoll das Geheize mit 37er Schnitt im letzten Winter war...


----------



## Flamingonuss (25. Oktober 2012)

Geht morgen was? Wetter ist doch gut genug? 

Ich hätt ab vormittags Zeit *hust*


----------



## TKS (25. Oktober 2012)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Geht morgen was? Wetter ist doch gut genug?
> 
> Ich hätt ab vormittags Zeit *hust*



Mal schaun, ich wollte am Nachmittag eventuell eine Runde drehen wenn es die Termine zulassen. Aber auf jeden Fall am Samstag so ab 11 Uhr.

Edit: Hat heute nicht geklappt, also morgen dann. Sehr zügige Runde mit Prinzchen & Co. Wer mitfährt sollte gut bergauf und bergab fahren können ;-) Es werden keine Gefangenen gemacht :-D


----------



## bergsprint (27. Oktober 2012)

als ich gerade aus dem fenster geschaut habe ,mußte ich feststsellen das ich mit dem bau meines winterrrades hinterher hinke.morgen rennrad fahren wird wohl leider nichts .
wo ist denn der rest von den schlammschleudern kassel geblieben ?

lg


----------



## bergsprint (27. Oktober 2012)

ich habe meiner kleinen ein neues stofftier gekauft,das habe ich auf dem beifahrersitz nach hause gebracht.irgendwie haben die anderen autofahrer sehr irritiert geschaut.
hat denn jemand ein größeren kindersitz das ich"harvey"mal auf dem rad mitnehmen kann ?





wer fährt morgen was/wo/wann

lg


----------



## h0rst99 (27. Oktober 2012)

:d


----------



## TKS (27. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch noch kein Winterrad gebaut. Das aus dem letzten Jahr liegt noch als Totalschaden im Keller...
Teile liegen aber alle rum, schaffe es aber auch nicht. Winterreifen auf die Karre machen ist wohl auch so langsam angesagt... ;-)

Morgen MTB - fahren in der Sonne. Habichtswald, Dörnberg und ein bisschen Übungsplatz. Los gehts gegen 13 Uhr. Auf Renner fahren habe ich keine Lust, das machen wir noch genug im Winter. Wald ist schön trocken. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## TKS (27. Oktober 2012)

Für das Stofftier habe ich einen Fahrradanhänger (CX1). Kannst Du Dir mal ausleihen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (29. Oktober 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Sonntag war Moselhöhenbiking. MTB-Rennen bei uahh minus 4 °. Da half auch das bisschen Sonne am Morgen zwischen Raureif, Nebel und gefrorenem nix. War wieder ein wunderschönes Rennen hier an der Mosel, knifflige Trails, rutschiger Schiefer und Lehm,  Schweinerumpeldiepumpelwegen und das mit den dünnen Sommerreifen und einigen blöden Verfahrungen für mich. Bergsprint, nächstes Jahr nehm ich dich wieder mit als Sucher, da kann dann nichts mehr schief gehen, mit dem Üben haste ja wieder angefangen
> 
> G.L. von der ZG hat mit Abstand den 1. auf die Doppelrunde und gute Werbung für einen Laden im Königstor gemacht und trägt jetzt einen Sack Kartoffeln oder Wein nach Kassel


----------



## TKS (2. November 2012)

Am Sonntag um 11 Uhr ne Runde MTB durch den Habichtswald? Treffpunkt wäre an der Hessenschanze  Matschig wirds auf jeden Fall aber anscheinend von oben trocken. Tour: ca. 35km, 900 Hm, 2 Stunden (so ungefähr...). Zügig bergauf und Vollgas bergab, dazwischen eher gemütlich und es wird oben gewartet. Nennt man in der Trainingslehre 'Fahrtspiel', also einfach normales MTB-Fahren :-D


----------



## bergsprint (3. November 2012)

falls es morgrn nicht regnet ,werde ich wohl um 10.30 am wolpertinger wegfahren, um mich später von der OSF einholen zu lassen-natürlich RR


----------



## TKS (3. November 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> falls es morgrn nicht regnet ,werde ich wohl um 10.30 am wolpertinger wegfaheren, um mich später von der OSF einholen zu lassen-natürlich RR



Och nö. Ich fahr nur noch aus Lust und Laune. MTB macht Spass, RR ist Training ;-) Einen Plan gibts bei mir eh nicht mehr die nächste Zeit. 

Die OSF macht diesen Winter mehrere Leistungsgruppen. Da muss man dann nicht mehr entweder im Wind kotzen oder hinten frieren. Und die Kassel-Pros haben wieder ihre Ruhe ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (4. November 2012)

leztes wochenende war so eine gruppeneinteilung,ging ohne absprache -in münden waren es wohl schon 3


----------



## bergroff (4. November 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> falls es morgrn nicht regnet ,werde ich wohl um 10.30 am wolpertinger wegfaheren, um mich später von der OSF einholen zu lassen-natürlich RR



...zu spät für mich, aber nächste Woche, mal gucken. 

Wollte grad die ersten Winterpokalpunkte abholen beim übern Berg hoppeln, bin wohl noch zu früh und im Obergericht wars gestern auch nicht ungefährlich.


----------



## Prinzchen (4. November 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Am Sonntag um 11 Uhr ne Runde MTB durch den Habichtswald? Treffpunkt wäre an der Hessenschanze  Matschig wirds auf jeden Fall aber anscheinend von oben trocken. Tour: ca. 35km, 900 Hm, 2 Stunden (so ungefähr...). Zügig bergauf und Vollgas bergab, dazwischen eher gemütlich und es wird oben gewartet. Nennt man in der Trainingslehre 'Fahrtspiel', also einfach normales MTB-Fahren :-D



Vollgas bergab klappt schonmal bestens


----------



## bergsprint (4. November 2012)

bei mir gings auch gut,die OSF kam wie geplant in münden von hinten,der regen kam allerdings ungeplant,aber es waren ja nur 30km also gab es keine schwimmhautansätze an den händen.


----------



## TKS (4. November 2012)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Vollgas bergab klappt schonmal bestens



Stimmt; 40-11 reichen für 70 Sachen mit mittreten :-D War ne schöne Runde, wir müssen nur 'Hessenschanze' mal genauer definieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (6. November 2012)

So, der WP ist eingeläutet; bestes Wetter gab's auch. 

Ich hab zwecks Konkurrenz noch ein Overflow Team eingerichtet:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/527

Ich versuch mal wieder über 500 Punkte zu kommen...wer's glaubt.


----------



## bergsprint (7. November 2012)

hallo
ich habe mal wieder damit angefangen morgens blöd um die aue rumzufahren,gesellschaft wäre schön.
bei dem wetter und dem vielen laub kommt der grundlagenpuls von ganz alleine. werde sobald ich zeit habe mal ein winterbike bauen das ich in kassels wilden osten fahren kann.
an die schlammscleudern: lasst uns mal den venutto besuchen und am meißner biken


----------



## El Butre (9. November 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> So, der WP ist eingeläutet; bestes Wetter gab's auch.
> 
> Ich hab zwecks Konkurrenz noch ein Overflow Team eingerichtet:
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/527


 
Das Winterrad ist startklar,
Ich geselle mich mal dazu !


----------



## bergsprint (10. November 2012)

morgrn 10.30 wolpertinger falls es nicht richtig schüttet.
falls jemand noch früher möchte ,bitte melden.
natürlich mit dem dackelschneider


----------



## TKS (10. November 2012)

Morgen 11 Uhr Hessenschanze. Nix Dackelschneider, richtiges Rad


----------



## bergsprint (10. November 2012)

habe doch kein wintermountainbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (10. November 2012)

Ist denn schon Winter?


----------



## TKS (10. November 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe doch kein wintermountainbike



Ich fahre auch den 8,5 Kilo Carbon-Rennhobel mit XTR. Habe auch kein Winter-MTB das funktioniert. Das bisschen Verschleiß... OK, heute war der Steuersatz fest


----------



## bergsprint (10. November 2012)

für nächstes jahr brauche ich natürlich 2 neue räder ,ein 29"(trekkingrad mit federgabel die funktioniert) da kommen dann schutzbleche und nabendynamo dran und ein 650Bler um ein bischen im wald rumzufahren-aber erst wenn die da sind wird mein xx rad zur winterschlampe


----------



## bergroff (11. November 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> für nächstes jahr ein 29" ein 650Bler  xx rad zur winterschlampe



....dabei hat uns heute der OSF gar nicht mal eingeholt, aber hättest ja -bergsprint- noch gerne mit bis hoch auf Gut Windhausen weiterfahren können, ich war zu früh, so schnell wir waren trotz deiner Bremsen, um den italienischen Kaffee abzuholen, so gab es feine Extrapunkte.

Ansonsten kannste mal das 28er mit den dünnen racing ralph-Reifen (28 3/4!) fürs Gelände von mir ausleihen, um für den 650Bler zu üben, wir brauchen nur einen Heissluftföhn oder eine Flex der festsitzenden Kurbel, du weißt schon.


----------



## bergsprint (11. November 2012)

OSF ? war heute wohl sportgruppe valium  aber die nicht tempoverschärfung war heute doch ganz gut


----------



## TKS (11. November 2012)

MTB heute 3 Stunden mit Prinzchen war echt spassig. Schönes Wetter und gute Aussicht vom Dörnberg inkl. über 60 km und knappe 1200 Höhenmeter im Laub. Immer wieder überraschend wie sich bekannte Wege in Herausforderungen wandeln wenn man absolut nichts sieht. Der Boden im Habichtswald ist übrigens nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich im Moment, mit einer schönen Feuchte  Hab ich heute selbst getestet 

Blöd nur dass am Kärcheranlage in Vellmar alles voll war. Da standen jede Menge Leute die (Sonntags!) ihr Auto (selbst!!!) gewaschen haben  Mich hat dann schnell mal einer das Rad abduschen lassen, war echt nötig.


----------



## OPM (12. November 2012)

Heute ca. 15:30 bergauf Richtung Elfbuchen steht da so ein Kleinwagen mit HR Kennzeichen auf der Forstautobahn, Typ und Tussi auf der Rückbank(?); ich denk mir meinen Teil und keule weiter. 

Als ich allerdings ne halbe Stunde später an der Stelle runterfahre: Mindestend 5! vollgerotzte Kleenex im Graben/auf dem Weg.

Also Leute, so geht's nicht: Gibt ja schliesslich Mülleimer.


----------



## tschabo007 (12. November 2012)

Moin 
Suche nen ca.20 zoll Hardtail mit einer einigermaßen Ausstattung....
ausserdem einen ca. 60er Renner mit ebensolcher....
vielleicht hat ja wer noch was....


----------



## hutsche (13. November 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Heute ca. 15:30 bergauf Richtung Elfbuchen steht da so ein Kleinwagen mit HR Kennzeichen auf der Forstautobahn, Typ und Tussi auf der Rückbank(?); ich denk mir meinen Teil und keule weiter.
> 
> Als ich allerdings ne halbe Stunde später an der Stelle runterfahre: Mindestend 5! vollgerotzte Kleenex im Graben/auf dem Weg.
> 
> Also Leute, so geht's nicht: Gibt ja schliesslich Mülleimer.



Hab auch schon öfters Fahrzeuge mit einer sich schnell wegduckenden Nutte und eines verschämt dreinschauenden Familienvaters gesehen. Meist unterhalb des Hohen Grases oder Parkplatz bei der Loipe...
Insofern wird es keine Rotze gewesen sein, aber sicher biologisch abbaubar!


----------



## OPM (13. November 2012)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hab auch schon öfters Fahrzeuge mit einer sich schnell wegduckenden Nutte und eines verschämt dreinschauenden Familienvaters gesehen. Meist unterhalb des Hohen Grases oder Parkplatz bei der Loipe...
> Insofern wird es keine Rotze gewesen sein, aber sicher biologisch abbaubar!



Schon klar; seit gestern hat sich allerdings in der Richtung noch nicht viel getan; vielleicht gehn da ja die Wildtiere ran, wenn's Frost gibt - ich werd das mal über den Winter im Auge behalten.

Das nächste Mal werden die angesprochen mit Hinweis, dass jedweder Müll auf der Strecke Richtung Strasse als zu ihnen gehörig betrachtet wird und ich ein photographisches Gedächtnis bzgl. Kennzeichen habe. 

Dann schmeissen die ihren Scheiss erst garnicht in den Wald und räumen auch noch den Rest auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (13. November 2012)

Sag doch einfach, du würdest seine Frau kennen und fährst sofort weiter.


----------



## Weimi78 (14. November 2012)

Und Bergsprint? War Dein Licht zu stark?

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/jedes-vierte-nicht-sicher-2615619.html#


----------



## bergsprint (14. November 2012)

bin heute morgen kontrolliert worden,mußte 10  berappen.hatte keine reflektoren am rennrad,der hr war mit dabei -hoffentlich hats niemand gesehen.
der kontroller war wohl ein kunde ,der nächstes mal bevorzugt....


----------



## bergroff (14. November 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bin heute morgen kontrolliert worden,mußte 10  berappen.hatte keine reflektoren am rennrad,der hr war mit dabei -hoffentlich hats niemand gesehen.
> der kontroller war wohl ein kunde ,der nächstes mal bevorzugt....



..und keine Ausrede des angeordneten Freien Trainings für den Winterpokal?!?


----------



## bergsprint (14. November 2012)

nein- war aber strafzoll weil ich ja wußte das man reflektoren braucht habe ich vorsätzlich gehandelt,habe dann im eilttempo nach hause geschoben  und bin noch drei mal winkend auf dem stadtrad an der kontrolle verbeigefahren


----------



## TKS (14. November 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> nein- war aber strafzoll weil ich ja wußte das man reflektoren braucht habe ich vorsätzlich gehandelt,habe dann im eilttempo nach hause geschoben  und bin noch drei mal winkend auf dem stadtrad an der kontrolle verbeigefahren



... hm, mal wieder nix zu tun bei grün-weiß Wiesbaden ...  Blöd nur dass man den meisten in den komischen silber-blauen Autos immer die Radwegebenutzungspflicht erklären muss. Dafür verstehen sie sie immer, das ist ein Pluspunkt. Außerdem vergessen sie dann darüber, das Rad selbst zu kontrollieren, auch wieder gut.


----------



## bergsprint (14. November 2012)

@weimi
meinst du vielleicht meine mj 880 mit 2000 lumen ?wollte ich eigentlich als helmlampe nehmen ,da erkennt man die gesichter der entgegenkommenden autos so gut


----------



## h0rst99 (14. November 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> meinst du vielleicht meine mj 880 mit 2000 lumen ?wollte ich eigentlich als helmlampe nehmen ,da erkennt man die gesichter der entgegenkommenden autos so gut


----------



## bergroff (14. November 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> ... hm, mal wieder nix zu tun bei grün-weiß Wiesbaden ...  Blöd nur dass man den meisten in den komischen silber-blauen Autos immer die Radwegebenutzungspflicht erklären muss.



Der ADFC hat mich gerade gebeten, diese Info zum Fahrradklimatest 2012 weiterzukommunizieren, macht mit in Stadt und UmLand noch bis Ende November und gebts weiter, denn, so rosig sieht es der Wege ja nicht grad aus. Hier geht es zum Test:  www.adfc-kassel.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (14. November 2012)

http://www.rtl-hessen.de/videos.php?video=20153&kategorie=1


----------



## Weimi78 (15. November 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @weimi
> meinst du vielleicht meine mj 880 mit 2000 lumen ?wollte ich eigentlich als helmlampe nehmen ,da erkennt man die gesichter der entgegenkommenden autos so gut



Welche auch immer, die Vorgänger waren ja auch nicht ohne. Und die ist als Helmlampe besonders gut geeignet, da kannst du den Jungs bei der Kontrolle auch mal ins Hinterhirn schauen. ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (15. November 2012)

glück gehabt 
habt ihr gesehen wie ich mein renner weggeschoben habe


----------



## Weimi78 (15. November 2012)

Das Beste kommt zum Schluß.


----------



## TKS (17. November 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> glück gehabt
> habt ihr gesehen wie ich mein renner weggeschoben habe



... so an Deinem Gang erkennt man gar nicht dass Du sauer bist  Rahm Dir das Ticket ein, bekommt man nicht oft


----------



## Texmex360 (19. November 2012)

Ist schon irgendwie dämlich in Deutschland;

Da gibt man (wie Ich) viel Geld aus für ein StvzO-konformes Led Beleuchtungsset, welches sicher und schön ausleuchtet, und trotzdem ists nicht Ok, weil ja Dynamobetrieben gefordert ist 

Warum soll ich an meine Klickpedale Reflektoren dranbasteln, wenn doch meine Knallgelbe 3M-Laufweste weithin viel besser sichtbar ist?

Wie wärs mal mit ner Gesetzesnovelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (19. November 2012)

Texmex360 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit ner Gesetzesnovelle?



Da quatschen die ja schon seit über 10 Jahren von rum. Machen tuts keiner. Noch nicht mal der Ramsauer, der sonst momentan jeden Quatsch aufgreift um ins Fernsehen und die Zeitungen zu kommen kümmert sich drum. Aber der kann ja auch nix durchsetzen...


----------



## TKS (20. November 2012)

Einen Kollegen von mir haben die verwarnt und er musste sein Rad nochmal vorführen. Jetzt kommts: Weil er keine SCHUTZBLECHE dranhatte!!!!  Die hätten mal an mich geraten sollen... So eine völlige Ahnungslosigkeit, tz tz


----------



## Weimi78 (21. November 2012)

@bergroff: Du sollst doch auf den Wegen bleiben und nicht immer mitten durch den Wald fahren!

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...-jaeger-sieht-wenigen-tagen-wolf-2628496.html


----------



## bergroff (21. November 2012)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> @_bergroff_: Du sollst doch auf den Wegen bleiben und nicht immer mitten durch den Wald fahren!l



Wieso immer ich, ist doch grad so schön mit Gummihose früh durchs Gelände zu radeln, in der Frühsonne droben wie gestern, als unter im Tal der Nebel nur so hing und sicher wieder Fahrradbeleuchtungskontrolle ward. 

Dabei läuft einem so manchens schon mal übern Weg. Aber Angst, ich doch nich. Angst vor dem Raubtier muss niemand haben, sagen die Experten. Ein Wolf hat Angst vor dem Menschen, er läuft davon


----------



## Texmex360 (21. November 2012)

Schönes Bild!

-Nein, Angst brauchst Du vor Tieren wirklich nicht zu haben. Ich habe vielmehr ein mulmiges Gefühl vor Rentnern/Hilfssherrifs mit Nagelbrettern und Draht .


----------



## bergroff (2. Dezember 2012)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> @_bergroff_: Du sollst doch auf den Wegen bleiben und nicht immer mitten durch den Wald fahren!



...einer muß es doch tun wenn 3/5 der Schlammschleudern in Winterpause, Vaterschaften, Genesung etc. statt des Winterpokals geraten sind und Die Vier uns grad überholt haben


----------



## bergsprint (2. Dezember 2012)

ab heute schwächen die doch-noch eine woche dann gehts bei mir wieder los


----------



## Weimi78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Dafür brauche Langlaufski, sonst wird das nichts...


----------



## bergroff (2. Dezember 2012)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 241817
> Dafür brauche Langlaufski, sonst wird das nichts...



Nur zu, Die Vier mit 3 von 5 machens grad vor:

crosszinser






                                                                                                01.12.2012                                                                            Skilanglauf                     
Oberhof 1. Langlaufeinheit bei top Bedingungen !                                                       9                                                       137 min (02:17 h)                                                                                             

TonyAlmeida





                                                                                                01.12.2012                                                                            Skilanglauf                                                                            9                                                       135 min (02:15 h)                                                                                             

calpin





                                                                                                01.12.2012                                                                            Skilanglauf                     
Oberhof Skatingsaison eröffnen                                                       9                                                       135 min (02:15 h)


----------



## TKS (2. Dezember 2012)

Nach Oberhof isses aber weit... Der meißner tuts doch auch  Ich freue mich auch schon wieder aufs Langlaufen  Infos über die Schneehöhe hier: http://www.naturpark-mkw.de/wintersport/172


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Bis nach Oberhof in meine Heimat. Von hier mindestens 2 Stunden. Dann dort fahren und wieder zurück. Das kann kein junger Vater machen oder sagen wir besser ich nicht. Ich hin froh mal zwei komplette Tage mit dem Wurm zu haben!


----------



## TKS (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich halte es nicht mehr aus von wegen Saisonpause, totaler Kein-Sport-Koller... Nächste Woche bringe ich wieder mal ein paar Punkte ins Team  Bisschen Laufen geht immer.

@ Weimi: Kenne ich jetzt auch...  Ist aber schon seltsam, nur noch einmal im Monat tanken zu müssen.


----------



## bergroff (3. Dezember 2012)

guckt mal unserer Gespräche, neues aus dem Habichtswald:

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...t-mountainbike-kurs-habichtswald-2648582.html

Sollten wir mal beim Wort nehmen.


----------



## h0rst99 (3. Dezember 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> guckt mal unserer Gespräche, neues aus dem Habichtswald:
> 
> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...t-mountainbike-kurs-habichtswald-2648582.html
> 
> Sollten wir mal beim Wort nehmen.



Oha... irgendwie hab ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei. Klingt fast so, als dürfe man im Habichtswald dann ausschließlich nur noch auf dieser CC-Strecke fahren!!?


----------



## bergsprint (3. Dezember 2012)

wer im hbw fährt ist ja selber schuld


----------



## bergroff (3. Dezember 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Oha... irgendwie hab ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei. Klingt fast so, als dürfe man im Habichtswald dann ausschließlich nur noch auf dieser CC-Strecke fahren!!?



....genau das darf eben nicht passieren und hierzu braucht es Unterstützer und Kümmerer vor Ort, (vielleicht) doch DIMB IG Nordhessen als mögliche Ansprechpartner!?!


----------



## h0rst99 (3. Dezember 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wer im hbw fährt ist ja selber schuld





... das ist meine 'Heimat' !!


----------



## bergsprint (3. Dezember 2012)

meintest du mit dem "vor ort" das sich ein wessi (hbw fahrer)als dimb sprecher anbieten sollte


----------



## bergroff (3. Dezember 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> meintest du mit dem "vor ort" das sich ein wessi (hbw fahrer)als dimb sprecher anbieten sollte



WIR, vor Ort in Nordhessen als Gruppe und wer, der den Sprecher macht, wenns kein Triumvirat gäbe. Aber nicht, das wer denkt, ich komm zwar aus dem tiefen (sued)Westen in den Osten, ich kanns nicht, weil sonst Ärger mit Gattin, Vaterschaften, den Aemtern und meinem Cheffe', etc.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (3. Dezember 2012)

Was ist hier mit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=590045 ?


----------



## bergroff (3. Dezember 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Was ist hier mit:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=590045 ?




UNSERE Warteschleife des DIMB IG Nordhessen. Damit jeder weiß, warum es wichtig ist wegen der Aktivitäten im Habichtswald und anderswo weiter zu machen, hier, frisch vom Ticker der Forumsseite zur Änderung Forstgesetz Hessen:

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/pu...ertal_2012.pdf


----------



## h0rst99 (3. Dezember 2012)

'Warteschleife' heißt, mehr als das Gründungstreffen gab's bisher nicht?


----------



## TKS (4. Dezember 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/pu...ertal_2012.pdf



Geil - in Biebertal gibts sogar eine große sehr bekannte Marathon-Veranstaltung. Da fällt einem nix mehr ein...


----------



## onkel_c (5. Dezember 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> guckt mal unserer Gespräche, neues aus dem Habichtswald:
> 
> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis...t-mountainbike-kurs-habichtswald-2648582.html
> 
> Sollten wir mal beim Wort nehmen.



habe ich bereits kommentiert. welch ein stuß schon wieder. bei den gesprächen mit hessenfosrt wird eines immer deutlich: schuld sind immer die anderen ... kommt mir seltsam bekannt vor .

 @bergsprint:
ich würde mal anders formulieren: wer NICHT im hbw fährt ist selber schuld. denn genau darauf zielt es ja ab. ich werde mich nicht beugen lassen. warum sollte ich die festen wege nicht weiter befahren, gibt ja keinen grund warum nicht. und ich kann nur raten macht es genauso. solange bis man einsieht, dass man die mtb'ler nicht aus dem wald ausschließen kann!
der hbw bietet nunmal für mich ausreichend höhenunterschied und interessante trails um zumindest mal ein bisschen endurolastig zu trainieren. dh kann man bei uns hier ja völlig abhaken. da muss man in den bikepark oder auf rennen ... oder in eine andere region . 
aber verbieten lassen werde ich mir das fahren in unsren heimischen wäldern nicht! und der hessenforst sollte mal seine institution vom kopf her ausmisten. da müssen mal jüngere leute mit weitblick ans ruder!


----------



## bergroff (5. Dezember 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ich würde mal anders formulieren: wer NICHT im hbw fährt ist selber schuld. denn genau darauf zielt es ja ab.



Ich geb dir voll und ganz recht, der hbw gehört befahren wie anderswo auch, sicher sollte dabei im Bereich des touristischen Bergparks ein gewisser Bogen drumherum gehalten werden. Was HessenForst grad vor hat ist alibi und ein zurückdrängen auf ein paar wenige m und den Rest verbieten wollen, ganz besonders die Aktivitäten über die Hoppelsteine und steil hinab. Das kanns und darf nicht sein, da sollten wir, geländeradfahrend, sehr aufpassen und uns auch einmischen, das es nicht so kommt! 

Nicht zu letzt hat HessenForst nicht den Mumm gehabt. sich gegenüber der obersten Forstbehörde und Wiesbaden durchzusetzen und die dirtbike-line an der Hessenschanze somit mit zu Grabe getragen und platt gemacht, obwohl sie diese Lösung doch wollten; auch schon wieder über zwei Jahre her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (6. Dezember 2012)

... ich fahre einfach weiter. Eine gesetzliche Grundlage mir das zu verbieten gibt es (erst einmal) nicht. Die CC-Strecke war als Angebot NEBEN den anderen Wegen gedacht, eine Ausschließlichkeit darf es hier nicht geben. 

Noch eine Alternative: Wir weisen einfach mal ein paar Wege als reine MTB-Wege aus, so wie das die Wandervereine etc. machen. Also vollendete Tatsachen schaffen. Das wäre wichtig, denn die Wandervögel geben da gerade richtig Gas. Und diese Wege können dann nicht mehr fürs Radfahren freigegeben werden weil es 'Premium'(ichlachmichtot)wege sind.


----------



## bergroff (7. Dezember 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> ... ich fahre einfach weiter. Eine gesetzliche Grundlage mir das zu verbieten gibt es (erst einmal) nicht.



Mal zu aller Info, in Wiesbaden liegt nun der neue Gesetzentwurf zur Beratung und Entscheidung vor, sieht wirklich alles gut und besser für uns Geländeradfahrend aus, es wurden die Ergebnisse des zweiten Runden Tischs vollständig übernommen, DIMB, unsere Demo und alles haben super gearbeitet:

"§ 15 Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren

(2) Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher haben aufeinander Rücksicht zu  nehmen, damit eine gegenseitige Belästigung oder Behinderung vermieden  wird. .......

(3) Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf  befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen  und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf  denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr  möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgänger sowie Menschen, die auf einen  Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang."

In der Begründung dazu lesen wir u. a.:

"Das Gebot der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme bildet die Grundlage, um  einen gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr ...... auf den Waldwegen zu  ermöglichen. Von der Festlegung einer Mindestbreite für Waldwege für das  Rad fahren ...... wurde abgesehen."

Auch wenn wir den Entwurf und seine Begründung noch genauer studieren  und analysieren müssen, so liest sich das schon sehr gut und stimmt uns  zufrieden. 

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/2/06732.pdf

und selbst vom Waldbesitzerverband (Christian Raupach) kommt versöhnliches:

_Der Wald gehört den Waldeigentümern, aber er ist für alle da,"  betonte der Waldfachmann und kündigte an, den Dialog mit allen  Organisationen, die am Runden Tisch im Hessischen Umweltministerium über  das Waldgesetz diskutiert haben, auf Landesebene schon sehr bald wieder  aufzunehmen._


----------



## Bonvivant (9. Dezember 2012)

Liest sich toll. Und damit ein Dankeschön an die, die es direkt zu verantworten haben (lesen 's hier eh nicht) und die, die die Initiativen im Kleinen organisiert und mit viel Engagement vertreten haben (lesen 's hier)

Eine Frage zu den Premiumwanderwegen: Wer legt fest, dass dort nur Wanderer unterwegs sein dürfen? Und würde das durch den neuen Gesetzesentwurf berührt werden?


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Premiumwanderwegen: Wer legt fest, dass dort nur Wanderer unterwegs sein dürfen? Und würde das durch den neuen Gesetzesentwurf berührt werden?



Der Hessenforst kann auf den Premiumwanderwegen keine MTB-Wege anlegen. Die Gefahr dass es etwas passiert wäre zu groß. Der Forst muss hier einen Interessenausgleich vornehmen, der zugegebenerweise nicht immer ganz einfach ist. Nun ist es so, dass die Wandervögel besser organisiert sind als wir und auch bessere Verbindungen zu den Verantwortlichen haben. Ein bisschen sind wir Biker da selbst schuld, dass wir es nicht gebacken bekommen uns vor Ort besser zu organisieren; jeder macht sein Ding allein. Die Wanderverbände krallen sich momentan einen Weg nach dem anderen, so dass die Auswahl der verbleibenden Wege immer geringer wird. Es geht nicht um die Forstautobahnen, auf denen darf jeder fahren. Es geht um die Singletrails. Auf den Premiumwanderwegen ist mehr los, da sie (auch) Fernwanderwege sind, siehe HBW-Steig, etc. Man kann da weiter drauf fahren, auch nach dem neuen Gesetz. Aber explizit als MTB-Weg ausweisen ist nicht mehr problemlos möglich.


----------



## bergroff (9. Dezember 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Der Hessenforst kann auf den Premiumwanderwegen keine MTB-Wege anlegen. Die Gefahr dass es etwas passiert wäre zu groß. Aber explizit als MTB-Weg ausweisen ist nicht mehr problemlos möglich.



Premiumwanderwege sind zertifiziert und werden mit einem Obulus erkauft und für die Wanderer und den Forst scheint es grad in zu sein, solche Wege und die Priviligierung zu "besitzen". Dabei kommen wir geländeradfahrend unter die Räder, bestes Beispiel, der geplante mountainbike-stoppomat mit Beraufzeitnahme hoch zum Bilstein in Großalmerode. Weil es doch zu Konflikten zwischen den bergroff (bergrauf) hechelnden -nein, sausenden- Mountainbikern und den begegnenden Wanderern des Premiumwanderweges dort kommen könnte. Also, abgelehnt!


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Premiumwanderwege sind zertifiziert und werden mit einem Obulus erkauft und für die Wanderer und den Forst scheint es grad in zu sein, solche Wege und die Priviligierung zu "besitzen".



OK, dann bist Du besser informiert als ich. Die von mir genannte Aussage stammt vom Hessenforst selbst. Ergo ist der Vertreter des Hessenforsts unehrlich gewesen. Man nennt sowas auch Lügen.


----------



## bergroff (9. Dezember 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> OK, dann bist Du besser informiert als ich. Die von mir genannte Aussage stammt vom Hessenforst selbst. Ergo ist der Vertreter des Hessenforsts unehrlich gewesen. Man nennt sowas auch LÃ¼gen.


*Deutsches Wandersiegel â QualitÃ¤tskriterien fÃ¼r Premiumwege (Version 5)*

                       Wegeformat                      Belag             erdig, grasig
geschottert, geteert             positiv
negativ                               Breite             pfadig
breit, gerade             positiv
negativ                               Wegsaum             grÃ¼n, angelegt
Zaun, Mauer             positiv
negativ                               Hindernisse             schwer begehbar             negativ                              * Wegenutzung             Auto-, Radverkehr             negativ   *                            DurchgangsstraÃen             StraÃenbegleitung             negativ                               Verkehrssicherheit             StraÃenpassagen             negativ


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> *Deutsches Wandersiegel  Qualitätskriterien für Premiumwege (Version 5)*
> 
> Wegeformat                      Belag             erdig, grasig
> geschottert, geteert             positiv
> ...



Negativ ist es auch, wenn der Weg 'pfadig' ist. Dann erlösen wir doch die Wanderer, überlassen ihnen die geteerten Strassen und nehmen als Ausgleich die Pfade (=Singletrails). Was für ein Schwachsinn...


----------



## bergroff (9. Dezember 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Negativ ist es auch, wenn der Weg 'pfadig' ist. Was für ein Schwachsinn...



Dann gründen wir doch auch  *Der Verein Deutsches Mountainbike-Institut e.V.*

*Wir gestalten Mountainbikewelten*

               Das Deutsche Mountainbike-Institut kümmert sich darum, dass aus Deutschland  wieder ein Mountainbikeparadies wird. Seit über einem Jahrzehnt beschäftigen  wir uns wissenschaftlich mit dem Thema Mountainbiken, entwickeln neue Mountainbike-Ideen, begutachten Mountainbikewegenetze und vermitteln die in engem  Verbund von Theorie und Praxis gewonnenen Erkenntnisse an die Fachwelt. 
     Das Deutsche Mountainbike-Institut e.V. ist ein eng kooperierendes Netzwerk von unabhängigen Mountainbikeexperten.
     Wir haben uns das Ziel gesetzt, das Mountainbiken als eine besonders  intensive Form der Naturerfahrung zu erforschen und die Entwicklung des Mountainbiketourismus nach Kräften zu unterstützen und zu fördern.

(Nein, den DIMB haben wir doch schon und das ist direkt übernommen des Premiumwanderwegezertifizieres Deutsches Wanderinstitut e.V.)

Mit dem Kriterium des ersten richtigen Schnees hab ich dann schon mal heute angefangen des Forschens und Erkundens im Kaufunger Wald, was tut man nicht alles für ein paar Winterpokalpunkte....


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, so wirds gemacht. So ein Blödsinn mit dem Wanderinstitut. Das wäre dann die nächste Baustelle für den DIMB.

Alte Frostbeule, für die 3/4 Beinfreinummer bekommst Du 12 Punkte extra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (10. Dezember 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Alte Frostbeule 12 Punkte extra



Schön wers mit den Extrapunkte, auf jeden Fall, schön wars im Gelände, aber du kennst das ja mit den Kommissären

Kriterium des ersten MatscheSchnees im Obergerichtsschneegewitter heut morgen: 

NiedersachsenForst gehört an den Pranger, lässt den Schmugglerpfad X13 von oben -Landwehrhagen her- des Harvesters zumüllen und die von uns Hessen mal wieder reparierte Brücke begraben, PFUIHHH


----------



## Prinzchen (10. Dezember 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Premiumwanderwege sind zertifiziert und werden mit einem Obulus erkauft und für die Wanderer und den Forst scheint es grad in zu sein, solche Wege und die Priviligierung zu "besitzen". Dabei kommen wir geländeradfahrend unter die Räder, bestes Beispiel, der geplante mountainbike-stoppomat mit Beraufzeitnahme hoch zum Bilstein in Großalmerode. Weil es doch zu Konflikten zwischen den bergroff (bergrauf) hechelnden -nein, sausenden- Mountainbikern und den begegnenden Wanderern des Premiumwanderweges dort kommen könnte. Also, abgelehnt!



Dieses Wanderweg Gesülz geht mir so auf den S***. Es wird jetzt schön das MTB Wegenetz gebremst, damit schnell alle interessanten Wege aus Wanderwege ausgezeichnet werden. Habichtssteig und der Kasselwanderweg haben den Grossteil der natürlichen Wege um Kassel in Beschlag genommen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie z.B. der Weg über den hohen Dörnberg ohne MTBler aussieht wenn da nurnoch drei Wanderer im Monat rumlatschen, aber da ist dann ja auf einmal Geld für die Pflege der Wege vorhanden.

Also, immer schön auf den Wanderwegen bleiben.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Dezember 2012)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> ...Also, immer schön auf den Wanderwegen bleiben.



wo auch sonst, querbeet macht ja kein spaß und darf man auch nicht


----------



## bergroff (11. Dezember 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wo auch sonst, querbeet macht ja kein spaß und darf man auch nicht



....und, was tut sich für die Jugend, thats' cassel:

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt...-teuer-suche-nach-neuem-standort-2657595.html


----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> ....und, was tut sich für die Jugend, thats' cassel:
> 
> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt...-teuer-suche-nach-neuem-standort-2657595.html



Wie immer. Schade, dass die Biker keinen Wanderverein haben...


----------



## onkel_c (11. Dezember 2012)

das einreißen und abschaffen ging doch fix - und wer behauptet denn, dass man wirklich was finden will. ich bleibe dabei: biker haben in kassel nüscht verloren. weder auf der straße, noch im wald. und wo käme man hin wenn man jetzt noch fixe strecken oder lines hätte.... 
wo liegt noch mal das durchschnittsalter in kassel? irgendwo zwischen frührente und scheintot. passt doch also mit den rotsocken!


----------



## Bonvivant (11. Dezember 2012)

Die 200 kâ¬ wurden doch vom Umwelt- und Gartenamt beziffert. WÃ¤re es da nicht mÃ¶glich ein weiteres Gutachten zu erstellen? Eines, das auÃer den (berechtigten?) Kritikpunkten ggf. auch die freiwillige Mitarbeit der Jugendlichen berÃ¼cksichtigt? Das ganze scheint aber eher politisch/bÃ¼rokratisch abgekatert Das Thema ist mMn im Detail wohl nicht fÃ¼r das anonyme Internet tauglich.

Auch sonst finde ich, dass es MTBer in KS und Umgebung im Vergleich mit vielen Regionen in Deutschland schlecht haben/ihre Darstellung schlecht ist. Und das weitestgehend ohne den Nutzungsdruck, den andere Regionen haben... Auf persÃ¶nlicher Ebene wiederum habe ich fast immer gute Erfahrungen mit den Menschen dort drauÃen gemacht...auch auf den Premiumwanderwegen

  @Onkel C: Hast 'ne PN.


----------



## onkel_c (12. Dezember 2012)

@Bonvivant: wo? keine da ...


----------



## bergroff (22. Dezember 2012)

Jungs vom Winterpokalteam Schlammschleudern Kassel, ich mach mir fast schon Sorgen, ihr seit doch noch da? Grüße vom Geländeradsport

bergroff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde so gern was machen, aber ich muss noch Antibiotika schlucken. Ich hoffe nach Weihnachten kann ich wieder ein bisschen was machen. Sorry!


----------



## bergroff (23. Dezember 2012)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Ich würde so gern was machen, aber ich muss noch Antibiotika schlucken. Ich hoffe nach Weihnachten kann ich wieder ein bisschen was machen. Sorry!



Na, dann besser dich mal und steck nicht deine Frauen so sehr an. Derweil ist heut vormittag sogar der Ingelheimer übergelaufen und selbst der Sensenstein versinkt in Feuchtgebiete und zu guter letzt noch beim Nachschlag gerade Sprühregen im Obergericht; das warst wohl du, statt mich zum Adventskaffee mit Sprühsahne einzuladen.


----------



## Weimi78 (24. Dezember 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Na, dann besser dich mal und steck nicht deine Frauen so sehr an. Derweil ist heut vormittag sogar der Ingelheimer übergelaufen und selbst der Sensenstein versinkt in Feuchtgebiete und zu guter letzt noch beim Nachschlag gerade Sprühregen im Obergericht; das warst wohl du, statt mich zum Adventskaffee mit Sprühsahne einzuladen.



Adventskaffee?!? Da hächelt mir ein nasser, dreckiger Kerl drei Worte vor und die waren Büro, Hobbit und Weihnachten und jetzt im nachhinein Vorwürfe machen. Zzzzzz

Dem Rest hier wünsche ich Frohe Weihnachten! Dir natürlich auch!


----------



## bergsprint (24. Dezember 2012)

euch allen
frohe weihnachten und guten rutsch


----------



## TKS (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich trage die Sachen mal nach. Gestern schön knappe 4 Stunden um Dauerregen bei 8 Grad mit Prinzchen  Wasn Spaß 

Allen schöne Weihnachten !


----------



## hutsche (24. Dezember 2012)

@ all: Frohes Fest

Prinzchen, TKS: Fahrt ihr die Tage nochmal? Habe auch Lust auf Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihachten!!


----------



## TKS (24. Dezember 2012)

hutsche schrieb:


> @ all: Frohes Fest
> 
> Prinzchen, TKS: Fahrt ihr die Tage nochmal? Habe auch Lust auf Regen



Zwischen den Jahren auf jeden Fall mal. Schutzbleche die auf der Strasse schleifen nicht vergessen  So Richtung Warmetal / Hofgeismar usw. über die Felder auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen mit sinnlosen gegenseitigem kaputtfahren.


----------



## hutsche (24. Dezember 2012)

TKS schrieb:


> Zwischen den Jahren auf jeden Fall mal. Schutzbleche die auf der Strasse schleifen nicht vergessen  So Richtung Warmetal / Hofgeismar usw. über die Felder auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen mit sinnlosen gegenseitigem kaputtfahren.



Klingt gut. Bis auf den 27.12. Kann ich immer. Melde dich wenn's soweit ist.


----------



## TKS (25. Dezember 2012)

hutsche schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Bis auf den 27.12. Kann ich immer. Melde dich wenn's soweit ist.



Mach ich  Haste Mail aufm Handy? Ich muss momentan immer etwas spontaner (um-)planen  Pünktlich sein ist etwas schwerer geworden...


----------



## bergroff (25. Dezember 2012)

bergsprint schrieb:


> euch allen
> frohe weihnachten und guten rutsch



Ja, dann weiter Schöne Weihnacht'. Zwischen Baum erschlagen, krippenbauen, der Flugente und den üblichen Plätzchen bleibt noch etwas Zeit zum trailBau, bäumerücken, anlegen und restaurieren, für den Nachwuchs und die Jugend


----------



## TKS (5. Januar 2013)

@ alle (insbesondere Hans): Morgen um 11 Uhr Ortsschild das Wesertal rocken.


----------



## hutsche (6. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei. Einmal im Winter kann man sich das schon mal geben.


----------



## fabdh (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
nach nun mehr als einem Jahrzehnt ausschließlich aufm Downhillrad habe ich mir nun endlich was Tourentaugliches gegönnt und bin jetzt richtig heiß aufs fahren. Wohne momentan in Witzenhausen. Kann mir jemand Empfehlungen geben, in welche Richtung ich mich hier halten sollte, um schöne Trails zu finden? Gerne auch schön ruppig. Wie sieht das so mit dem Berg nördlich von Großalmerode (keine Ahnung wie der heißt  ) aus? Scheint hier in der Nähe die höchste Erhebung zu sein. Würd mich natürlich auch freuen mit anderen gemeinsam zu fahren. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tips geben.
Grüße Fab


----------



## Weimi78 (7. Januar 2013)

fabdh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach nun mehr als einem Jahrzehnt ausschließlich aufm Downhillrad habe ich mir nun endlich was Tourentaugliches gegönnt und bin jetzt richtig heiß aufs fahren. Wohne momentan in Witzenhausen. Kann mir jemand Empfehlungen geben, in welche Richtung ich mich hier halten sollte, um schöne Trails zu finden? Gerne auch schön ruppig. Wie sieht das so mit dem Berg nördlich von Großalmerode (keine Ahnung wie der heißt  ) aus? Scheint hier in der Nähe die höchste Erhebung zu sein. Würd mich natürlich auch freuen mit anderen gemeinsam zu fahren. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tips geben.
> Grüße Fab



Moin,
von Witzenhausen aus kannst Du Dich Richtung Bilstein bewegen, das ist der Berg den Du meinst. Folge der Marathonstrecke und Du wirst ein paar nette Trails kennenlernen.


----------



## hutsche (7. Januar 2013)

In Bezug auf Höchste Erhebung gibt´s noch den Meißner im Osten; ist das höchste, was Nordhessen zu bieten hat. Mit dem MTB war ich dort kaum unterwegs, aber Trails gibts sicherlich.

Im Süden der Hirschberg. Der ist allerdings nicht erschlossen, da ringsherum Tagebau betrieben wird.

Die größte Traildichte ist im Habichtswald auf der von dir abgewandten Kasseler Seite vorzufinden. Ansonsten wie schon beschrieben der Bilstein mit Kaufunger Wald und Söhre.

Aber ob die hiesigen Wege einen Ex-Downhiller befriedigen, mag ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (7. Januar 2013)

Wo kommste denn her und bist vormals gefahren?


----------



## fabdh (7. Januar 2013)

Komme aus Südhessen. War bzw. bin da auch noch im vorderen Odenwald bzw. an der Bergstraße unterwegs. Mir kommts vorallem in erster Linie mal aufs fahren an. Und häufig kann ja auch die Geschwindigkeit den Schwierigkeitsgrad entsprechend erhöhen 
Nicht Ex-Downhiller. Nur halt nicht mehr als einziges


----------



## Papperlapapp (8. Januar 2013)

fabdh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach nun mehr als einem Jahrzehnt ausschließlich aufm Downhillrad habe ich mir nun endlich was Tourentaugliches gegönnt und bin jetzt richtig heiß aufs fahren. Wohne momentan in Witzenhausen. Kann mir jemand Empfehlungen geben, in welche Richtung ich mich hier halten sollte, um schöne Trails zu finden? Gerne auch schön ruppig. Wie sieht das so mit dem Berg nördlich von Großalmerode (keine Ahnung wie der heißt  ) aus? Scheint hier in der Nähe die höchste Erhebung zu sein. Würd mich natürlich auch freuen mit anderen gemeinsam zu fahren. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tips geben.
> Grüße Fab


Hallo Fabi,
zu empfehlen ist wie gesagt der Bilstein, aber auch südöstich, Burg Hanstein, Teufelskanzel (netter Trail nach Lindewerra) oder halt der Meißner... wenn du Touren planen möchtest schau mal beim Bikeführer Werra Meißner rein... Wir organisieren auch regelmäßig gemeinsame Ausfahrten und kleinen oder größeren Gruppen...solltest du auch im Gesichtbuch vertreten sein schau mal in unsere Gruppe rein [Mountainbiker Werra Meißner]

Gruß Flo


----------



## hutsche (9. Januar 2013)

@TKS, Prinzchen, wer sonst noch will:

Fr. Vormittag gegen 11.30 Uhr flotte MTB oder Straßenrunde. Soll trocken aber kalt werden...


----------



## TKS (9. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> @_TKS_, Prinzchen, wer sonst noch will:
> 
> Fr. Vormittag gegen 11.30 Uhr flotte MTB oder Straßenrunde. Soll trocken aber kalt werden...



11:30 ist zu früh, ich könnte so ab 12:30 Uhr. Bin dann dabei falls keine Windel dazwischen kommt  Sag nochmal Bescheid wo fahren und wo treffen. Prinzchen hatte letztes Mal eine total schöne Runde mit 1000 Hm, fast alles abseits der Strassen und mit dem Renner fahrbar. Ich würde die nur nicht genauso wiederfinden... Bring aber BITTE ein langes Schutzblech hinten mit falls es nass sein sollte  Und wir fahren auf keinen Fall im Fuldatal, sonst bekomme ich Depressionen


----------



## TKS (11. Januar 2013)

Schön glatt wars mit dem Renner auf den Nebenwegen heute...


----------



## Weimi78 (11. Januar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Schön glatt wars mit dem Renner auf den Nebenwegen heute...



Jeder Punkt zählt, also trag sie endlich ein, auch von letzten Sonntag! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hutsche (12. Januar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Schön glatt wars mit dem Renner auf den Nebenwegen heute...



Ich war nur eine Stunde in der Söhre unterwegs. Mit normalen Reifen kaum fahrbar. Aber dient ja auch irgendwie der Fahrtechnik. Vielleicht geht ja bald wieder Langlaufen.


----------



## TKS (12. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich war nur eine Stunde in der Söhre unterwegs. Mit normalen Reifen kaum fahrbar. Aber dient ja auch irgendwie der Fahrtechnik. Vielleicht geht ja bald wieder Langlaufen.



Heute mal die neuen Laufschuhe Gassi geführt. Runde mit Prinzchen und faulem Hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (14. Januar 2013)

@bergroff,

die Spikes machen hier oben Sinn, habe es heute Morgen getestet.


----------



## bergroff (14. Januar 2013)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> @_bergroff_,
> 
> die Spikes machen hier oben Sinn, habe es heute Morgen getestet.



Ja, da hast du recht, nach meinem Ausflug als Schmalreifenprofillosrennerschneeflug übers Obergericht des Neuschnees yesterday hab ich freiwillig heut morgen die spikes aufgezogen und die Schwedenschanze schon mal etwas gerockt


----------



## TKS (14. Januar 2013)

Ich verkrümel mich bei dem Wetter entweder ins Fitnessstudio (schön warm) oder gehe laufen (auch schön warm ;-)). Am Ende fällt das Plastikrad auf dem Eis noch hin.


----------



## Flamingonuss (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte tendenziell auch Lust auf so einen Schneeaus-Pflug


----------



## hutsche (14. Januar 2013)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Ich hätte tendenziell auch Lust auf so einen Schneeaus-Pflug



Er Schneeaus-Pflug aufs Maul.


----------



## bergroff (15. Januar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich verkrümel mich Fitnessstudio (schön warm)  laufen (auch schön warm ;-)).  Eis noch hin.



Meinereiner grad mal falsch gesattelt: mit spikes-MTB zum Termin nach HannMünden und zurück in Erwartung einer Schneefront, da kannste nur noch hohe Trittfrequenz der Straße puhlen, damit du von der Stelle kommst (wird so richtig schön warm) und brauchst hinterher (fast) nicht mehr in das Muckibüdchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (15. Januar 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> Meinereiner grad mal falsch gesattelt: mit spikes-MTB zum Termin nach HannMünden und zurück in Erwartung einer Schneefront, da kannste nur noch hohe Trittfrequenz der Straße puhlen, damit du von der Stelle kommst (wird so richtig schön warm) und brauchst hinterher (fast) nicht mehr in das Muckibüdchen....



Hutsche hat mir 'Krafttraining im Radsport' empfohlen, lese ich gerade. Mach auch mal, ist sehr interessant wie wir jahrelang die Zeit auf dem Rad verschwendet haben.


----------



## hutsche (15. Januar 2013)

Hey super, da konnte ich endlich einen bekehren. 

Danach musst du dich nur noch ins hi-Training einlesen und bist "up to date", wie der Franzose sagt. Ein Buch haben wir neu, kann ich dir ausleihen. 

Bei den iq Athleten gibt's auch einige interessante Beiträge auf der Homepage.


----------



## onkel_c (16. Januar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> ..., ist sehr interessant wie wir jahrelang die Zeit auf dem Rad verschwendet haben.



 damit steht ihr nicht alleine. aber erzähl das mal jemanden. da wirst du nur ausgelacht. es wird lieber stundenlang im wohlfühl grundlagenbereich gestrampelt. und was bringt's - fast nix! wenn ich immer sehe was leute mit trainingsumfängen von 15-20h so fahren.... da muss ich häufig schmunzeln. ich trainiere 3-5h im mittel, wenns mal arg kommt 6-7h. bishher hat es ja immer noch ganz gut hingehauen ...

langhanteltraining ist elementar bei mir.


----------



## hutsche (16. Januar 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> damit steht ihr nicht alleine. aber erzähl das mal jemanden. da wirst du nur ausgelacht. es wird lieber stundenlang im wohlhlfühl grundlagenbereich gestrampelt. und was bringt's - fast nix! wenn ich immer sehe was leute mit trainingsumfängen von 15-20h so fahren.... da muss ich häufig schmunzeln. ich trainiere 3-5h im mittel, wenns mal arg kommt 6-7h. bishher hat es ja immer noch ganz gut hingehauen ...
> 
> langhanteltraining ist elementar bei mir.



In der Tendenz muss man sich klarmachen, dass man bei einem sehr begrenzten Zeitumfang von vielleicht nur 5-6 Stunden eher sehr hart trainieren sollte, als die wenige Zeit im GA Bereich zu vergeuden. Erst recht, wenn man schon viele Jahre aufsteigend trainiert hat.

Allen voran tiefe Kniebeugen mit Langhantel sind eigentlich bei gewissen Ambitionen Pflicht. Ist halt sehr anstrengend.


----------



## TKS (16. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Allen voran tiefe Kniebeugen mit Langhantel sind eigentlich bei gewissen Ambitionen Pflicht. Ist halt sehr anstrengend.



... Knie tut weh...


----------



## hutsche (16. Januar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Knie tut weh...



Eigentlich hab ich auch Knieprobleme, besonders links. Die Kniescheibe läuft nach außen. Laufen geht regelmäßig nicht öfters als 2 mal in der Woche. Bei tiefen Kniebeugen habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme und merke noch nicht mal ein kleines Zwicken.


----------



## TKS (16. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich auch Knieprobleme, besonders links. Die Kniescheibe läuft nach außen. Laufen geht regelmäßig nicht öfters als 2 mal in der Woche. Bei tiefen Kniebeugen habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme und merke noch nicht mal ein kleines Zwicken.



Kommt halt auf die Qualität der Ausführungen an  

Je weiter ich im Buch komme desto mehr tut die Wahrheit weh. Ist ungefähr so wie wenn man erkennt dass die Erde doch keine Scheibe ist  Hätte ich mal vor 10 Jahren gebraucht, jetzt fehlt mir etwas die Zeit alles umzusetzen. Hättest Du mal nix gesagt im Training neulich wäre ich mit meinem Nichtwissen zufrieden alt geworden


----------



## h0rst99 (16. Januar 2013)

Viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------



## TKS (16. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hey super, da konnte ich endlich einen bekehren.
> 
> Danach musst du dich nur noch ins hi-Training einlesen und bist "up to date", wie der Franzose sagt. Ein Buch haben wir neu, kann ich dir ausleihen.
> 
> Bei den iq Athleten gibt's auch einige interessante Beiträge auf der Homepage.



Hab mir schon ein kleines Buch zu den HITs zugelegt, Dein Buch leihe ich mir gern aus  Nach der letzten Einheit HITs habe ich am Bordstein gestanden und fast gek.... Also gutes Training in einer Stunden


----------



## onkel_c (17. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> ...
> Allen voran tiefe Kniebeugen mit Langhantel sind eigentlich bei gewissen Ambitionen Pflicht. Ist halt sehr anstrengend.



ja, front und backsquat sind absolute pflicht. kommt noch deadlift (kreuzheben) dazu. man gewöhnt sich an die anstrengung. mir macht diese sogar spaß . stupides ga training gibt es bei mir nicht mehr! dazu ist mir die zeit zu schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (17. Januar 2013)

Schnelles ga macht mir schon Spaß, bringt mir aber auch kaum was, außer viel Erholungsbedarf.

Kraftraum finde ich mittlerweile auch gut, wenn man erste große Fortschritte spürt.

@ tks: Stephan Schurr?, das Buch meine  ich.
Bin mir noch nicht ganz einig mit Periodisierung usw. Im RR Forum und hier wird das aber schon sehr kompetent diskutiert. Hab noch nicht alles gelesen.


----------



## TKS (17. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> @ tks: Stephan Schurr?, das Buch meine  ich.
> Bin mir noch nicht ganz einig mit Periodisierung usw. Im RR Forum und hier wird das aber schon sehr kompetent diskutiert. Hab noch nicht alles gelesen.



Genau, das von Schurr, das habe ich hier. Ich bastel mir die nächsten Wochen mal was mit Krafttraining, Grundlage und Intervallen. Schick mir mal per PN Deine E-Mailadresse, dann schicke ich Dir meine Ideen mal zu, schau dann mal bitte kompetent drüber.


----------



## TKS (18. Januar 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ja, front und backsquat sind absolute pflicht. kommt noch deadlift (kreuzheben) dazu.



Genauso wird im Moment gemacht ;-) Und drinnen ist es schön warm, auf 5 Stunden bei Minus 10 Grad draussen rumeiern habe ich keine Lust mehr, lange genug gemacht.


----------



## bergroff (22. Januar 2013)

HIsT= HighIntensity-snow-Training mit Beinpresse, Arm-, Schulter- und Koordinationsarbeit im Tiefschnee bergroff (up) und trailsurfen berg-a-roaf (down)


----------



## TKS (22. Januar 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> HIsT= HighIntensity-snow-Training mit Beinpresse, Arm-, Schulter- und Koordinationsarbeit im Tiefschnee bergroff (up) und trailsurfen berg-a-roaf (down)



Schön heute knappe 2 Stunden Skilanglauf im Habichtswald. Alles gespurt, super  Und nur einmal auf die Nase gelegt...


----------



## hutsche (23. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir auf dem Meißner das linke Knie leicht verdreht. Laufen geht zwar theoretisch noch, bremsen jedoch nicht. Wenn ich das jetzt auch einstellen muss, werde ich wohl doch noch diesen Winter auf die Rolle müssen. Schrecklich!


----------



## TKS (24. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auf dem Meißner das linke Knie leicht verdreht. Laufen geht zwar theoretisch noch, bremsen jedoch nicht. Wenn ich das jetzt auch einstellen muss, werde ich wohl doch noch diesen Winter auf die Rolle müssen. Schrecklich!



Ach Du Sch...  Gute Besserung!

Im Habichtswald geht Skilanglauf ganz gut, Skating ist auch gespurt (OK, keine Qualitätsloipe wie am Meißner aber gehr ;-)) und im der Karlsaue geht es auch (jede Menge Skatingspuren auf den Wegen) - kein Scherz!!!


----------



## onkel_c (28. Januar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Schön heute knappe 2 Stunden Skilanglauf im Habichtswald. Alles gespurt, super  Und nur einmal auf die Nase gelegt...



 so wird das was!


----------



## hutsche (28. Januar 2013)

Wann hat Quax eigentlich seinen ersten Ski kaputtgestürzt?
Zumindest der ein oder andere Stock sollte doch schon gebrochen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (28. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Wann hat Quax eigentlich seinen ersten Ski kaputtgestürzt?
> Zumindest der ein oder andere Stock sollte doch schon gebrochen sein!



Die Superleichtcarbonstöcke vom Rene - nach 2 km beim allerersten Mal Skating warn se kaputt. Soviel dazu  Ich habs nicht so mit Carbon: Lenker, Rahmen, Stöcke...  Das einzige Rad was mich 4 Jahre lang überlebt hat hast Du jetzt- obwohl, ist ja auch schon der zweite Rahmen der ist erst 3 Jahre alt. Der erste ist im Sitzrohr gebrochen - die Stütze hats vorne rausgedrückt. Danach habe ich angefangen bergab doch mal aus dem Sattel aufzustehen. Da war die Thomson-Stütze stabiler als das Sitzrohr :-D


----------



## hutsche (28. Januar 2013)

Na also, geht doch! So kennt man dich ;-)


----------



## TKS (29. Januar 2013)

Ich habe gerade noch mal übers Training gegrübelt: Letztes Jahr habe ich von November bis Ende März Krafttraining ins Training eingabut (2x pro Woche). Ab April dann kein Krafttraining mehr. Die Form im April und Mai war super, ich hatte mich schon gewundert ob des geringen Gesamt-Trainingsumfangs. Ab Juni gings steil bergab, von Juli und August mag ich wegen des HRV gar nicht reden . Das Krafttraining hat anscheinend mehr gebracht als gedacht 

Keine Lizenz mehr ab diesem Jahr. Soll doch der HRV sehen wo er bleibt. Ich zahle nicht für etwas was mich in meiner Freizeitgestaltung einschränkt.


----------



## hutsche (29. Januar 2013)

Kannst ja im Fitness Bereich mitlesen, da wird gerade recht kontrovers diskutiert. Falls du das Geld Ã¼brig hast, kÃ¶nntest du in ErwÃ¤gung ziehen, ein Powermeter zu kaufen. ich habe mit Powertap gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Das Knie ist Ã¼brigens heil, zum GlÃ¼ck kein Miniskusschaden. War nur eine BÃ¤nderzerrung und ist schon wieder i.O.

Der Arzt wollte mich gleich zum MRT schicken, wÃ¤ren 800â¬ fÃ¼r die Katz gewesen.


----------



## TKS (30. Januar 2013)

Ich halte mich da mal an wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, insofern sie nachvollziehbar sind. In Foren muss man wissen wer Ahnung hat und wer sich das Wissen nur angelesen hat und wer keinen Plan hat.  Ich werd mal mitlesen wenn die Zeit da ist. Muss ja erstmal vielviel nachtragen beim Winterpokal


----------



## TKS (30. Januar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Das Knie ist übrigens heil, zum Glück kein Miniskusschaden. War nur eine Bänderzerrung und ist schon wieder i.O.
> 
> Der Arzt wollte mich gleich zum MRT schicken, wären 800 für die Katz gewesen.



Privatpatient?  Mir hat mal einer gesagt dass Orthopäden überflüssig sind: Ist es kaputt muss der Chirurg ran. Ist es nicht kaputt braucht man keinen Arzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (31. Januar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Mir hat mal einer gesagt dass Orthopäden überflüssig sind: Ist es kaputt muss der Chirurg ran.



Sch(m)erzkeks, meiner in HMü ist Orthopäde und Chirurg. Hat mir grad noch einen Kollateralschaden vom Hinlegen von Titmaringhausen und der HM gemeldet, als hätten die 15 Stiche am Ellenbogen mit Gewichtstuning der verlorenen Schleimbeutel und der verlorenen Zeit im Rennen nicht gereicht. Meniskus hinten und Mitte gerissen und das Lazarett ruft nochmals. Paar Punkte fahr ich dann noch beim Grundlagentraining und zentrischen Muskelerhalt, dann bißt du wieder dran mit punkten!


----------



## h0rst99 (31. Januar 2013)

Ohhhh man... gute Besserung!!


----------



## TKS (31. Januar 2013)

Du hast auch ein Pech. Mann mann mann. Gute Besserung!


----------



## hutsche (2. Februar 2013)

@ bergroff: Gute Besserung, das überstehst du auch noch!

@ TKS: Glückwunsch zum Foto in der BIKE-Bravo! Ein wahrer Ritterschlag; kann ein Biker mehr werden?


----------



## TKS (2. Februar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> @ TKS: Glückwunsch zum Foto in der BIKE-Bravo! Ein wahrer Ritterschlag; kann ein Biker mehr werden?



Jetzt habe ich es geschafft und kann würdig abtreten  Hast Du Prinzchen auch entdeckt? Der ist auch drauf! Wir Blödiane hatten einen gratis-Platz im zweiten Block und sind dann so späte gekommen dass wir uns auch gleich hinten hätten anstellen können. Wie immer halt. Wobei Prinzchen auf dem Hinweg mit dem 350er alles gegeben hat. Auch wie immer. 

Kannst Du mir das Bild zukommen lassen oder sonst wer? Ich kaufe oder lese so Zeitungen normalerweise nicht... Die hätten uns mal nachher ablichten sollen (Zwei dreckige Möchtegern-Biker verputzen raue Mengen an Nudeln und Kuchen hinter nem Anhänger und gucken blöd aus der Wäsche)


----------



## hutsche (2. Februar 2013)

Ne, Prinzchen habe ich nicht gesehen. Hatte nur Augen für dich  !

Habe die Ausgabe auch nicht. Ich hatte dich beim Durchblättern entdeckt. 5min reichen, um eine Ausgabe vollständig zu erfassen, denn die ganze Werbung und was sich so die Jahre wiederholt interessiert ja eh nicht. Habe deshalb auch mein Abo gekündigt!

P.s. Ich war schon 2mal mit Namen drin.


----------



## TKS (2. Februar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> P.s. Ich war schon 2mal mit Namen drin.



Cool, dann hast Du den absoluten Zenit Deiner Karriere auch schon hinter Dir


----------



## bergroff (9. Februar 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> HIsT= HighIntensity-snow-Training mit Beinpresse, Arm-, Schulter- und Koordinationsarbeit im Tiefschnee bergroff (up) und trailsurfen berg-a-roaf (down)



Die Loipen sind wieder gespurt und der Weg übern Zollstock über die Bilsteintrails runter und hoch zum Bilstein und dazu noch Frau  Holle gelockt mit Weißer Schokolade von hinten genommen. Über das  Stoßen des Weges im weißen Gewölk wurde es glatt  dunkel und der Finger klamm und bitter kalt und, das alles ohne die Nägelchen der Spikes und mit dem racing ralph -geht nicht, gibts nicht-.
 @_bergsprint_ , lass die Erkältung und mach dich mal wieder auf, sonst wird das nix mit dem Projekt gegen die Rettungsringe.

Weiter Wintersaison und ein paar Winterpokalpünktchen


----------



## Flamingonuss (10. Februar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Er Schneeaus-Pflug aufs Maul.


 Spikes und gut ist?


----------



## h0rst99 (10. Februar 2013)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Spikes und gut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (18. Februar 2013)

Kurzer Stand nach dem Leistungstest heute:

Mit 6 Stunden Training pro Woche übern Winter die gleiche Leistung wie letztes Jahr mit 14-16 Stunden pro Woche. Mal sehen ob das so bleibt, das Experiment mit den 'neuen' Trainingsformen geht weiter


----------



## hutsche (19. Februar 2013)

Das kannst du ja beim Zollstockrennen??? unter Beweis stellen !


----------



## bergroff (19. Februar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Das kannst du ja beim Zollstockrennen??? unter Beweis stellen !



*ja, Das Zollstockrennen: 05.05.2013* -bergauffahren unter Zeitnahme mit dem Geländefahrrad oder für Rettungsringträger mit extra-e-bike-Wertung-,
sollten die Rennkommissäre nicht nochmals umlegen, weiteres folgt,


----------



## h0rst99 (19. Februar 2013)

... am 05.05.2013 - also steht erstmal Kellerwald an


----------



## DomW (19. Februar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Kurzer Stand nach dem Leistungstest heute:
> 
> Mit 6 Stunden Training pro Woche übern Winter die gleiche Leistung wie letztes Jahr mit 14-16 Stunden pro Woche. Mal sehen ob das so bleibt, das Experiment mit den 'neuen' Trainingsformen geht weiter


 
Mhh, kann man so und so sehen...
Der Eine fährt lieber 5 Tage die Woche je 3h in der Natur und hat Spaß auf dem Bike - der Andere 6 Tage die Woche 1h in der Bude langweiliges Krafttraining. Wenn sollte man beides vielleicht kombinieren um mehr Leistung zu erreichen oder? ;-)


----------



## hutsche (19. Februar 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> *ja, Das Zollstockrennen: 05.05.2013* -bergauffahren unter Zeitnahme mit dem Geländefahrrad oder für Rettungsringträger mit extra-e-bike-Wertung-,
> sollten die Rennkommissäre nicht nochmals umlegen, weiteres folgt,



Ich dachte, der Titelträger darf den neuen Termin bestimmen ! Ich bin für ein WE im März.


----------



## bergroff (19. Februar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich dachte, der Titelträger darf den neuen Termin bestimmen ! Ich bin für ein WE im März.



Ja, wenn alle mitreden dürften, guck mal raus, wir haben noch Winter bis Maerz -das letzte mal waren es gefühlt knapp über Null Grad und das im kurzen Beinkleid-  und dann beschwert ihr euch, des Eiskellers am Start schon wieder! Die oberste HessenForstFührung hat ja auch noch mitgeredet und will dieses Mal aus der RückeZeit und keinen verkohlten Holzrücker am WegesRand.....


----------



## TKS (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Zeit da ist bin ich immer für 15h in der Natur. Wenn pro Woche nur 6 Stunden zur Verfügung stehen muss man das beste draus machen. Muckibude machen nur 2h pro Woche aus, der Rest Alternativsportarten. Und Muckibude ist garantiert nicht langweiliger als Radfahren wenn mans richtig macht. Am Ende ist der Effekt wichtig. Jeder so wie er will bzw. kann.


----------



## DomW (19. Februar 2013)

Ja, der Tag hat leider nur 24h...
Aber das war ja nur überspitzt dargestellt ;-)
Hattest ja, soweit ich weiß, mal irgendwann schon erwähnt, dass die Zeit das Problem ist. 

Andere Frage:
Weiß einer von Euch, ob die Einsatzwerkzeuge zur Montage von Ersatzspikes von Nokian und Schwalbe, sowie die Spikes miteinander kompatibel sind?

Wenn ja welches der beiden Werkzeuge ist besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Butre (20. Februar 2013)

Ich hab das mal korrigiert 



bergroff schrieb:


> *ja, Das Zollstockrennen: 05.05.2013* -bergauffahren *"* unter Zeitnahme*"* mit dem Geländefahrrad


----------



## bergroff (20. Februar 2013)

El Butre schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal korrigiert



Der "Zeitnehmer" wird noch bearbeitet, soo nich wie letztes Jahr, sonst könnten wir ja gleich würfeln, versprochen.


----------



## hutsche (20. Februar 2013)

Was kostet dieses Jahr eine Zeit unter 13 Minuten ?


----------



## TKS (20. Februar 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> Der "Zeitnehmer" wird noch bearbeitet, soo nich wie letztes Jahr, sonst könnten wir ja gleich würfeln, versprochen.



... oder wie vorletztes Jahr...


----------



## TKS (20. Februar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Was kostet dieses Jahr eine Zeit unter 13 Minuten ?



Wie immer: Schmerzen, Tränen und Trainingsfleiß


----------



## bergroff (21. Februar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Wie immer: Schmerzen, Tränen und Trainingsfleiß



Bin schon dran -wenigstens einer tut noch winterpokalpunkten-, wenn auch mit leichtem handicap, aber mit Blick zum Zollstock des morgens.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (22. Februar 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> Bin schon dran -wenigstens einer tut noch winterpokalpunkten-, wenn auch mit leichtem handicap, aber mit Blick zum Zollstock des morgens.....



Wo wird denn da bald gebaut?


----------



## bergroff (22. Februar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Wo wird denn da bald gebaut?



...och, kannste bestimmt haben, suchst doch noch, 10.000 und viel mehr m2 reichen dir vielleicht. Da stand hinter den Unterarmgehhilfen ein großer Kuhstall und sollte mal SMA-Erweiterungsfläche werden, mit Blick zum Zollstock und dem Michelskopf, sowie vis-a-vis gewisser trail-Bauten für den @_bergsprint_ im WiederaufBau


----------



## TKS (23. Februar 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...och, kannste bestimmt haben, suchst doch noch, 10.000 und viel mehr m2 reichen dir vielleicht. Da stand hinter den Unterarmgehhilfen ein großer Kuhstall und sollte mal SMA-Erweiterungsfläche werden, mit Blick zum Zollstock und dem Michelskopf, sowie vis-a-vis gewisser trail-Bauten für den @_bergsprint_ im WiederaufBau



Hehe  nönö, Geld wird jetzt erstmal anderweitig investiert


----------



## onkel_c (25. Februar 2013)

DomW schrieb:


> Mhh, kann man so und so sehen...



nein!



DomW schrieb:


> Der Eine fährt lieber 5 Tage die Woche je 3h in der Natur *und hat Spaß* auf dem Bike - der Andere *6 Tage die Woche 1h in der Bude langweiliges Krafttraining.* Wenn sollte man beides vielleicht kombinieren um mehr Leistung zu erreichen oder? ;-)



davon war hier aber nie die rede. ich kann ja nur für mich schreiben. aber krafttraining ist alles andere als langweilig. ich finde eher die ld sachen langweilig. allein bei der definition von krafttraining haben viele schon eine völlig falsche vorstellung. und ganz nebenbei gehört kraftschulung zur allgemeinen athletik. je besser diese ausgeprägt ist, desto besser die leistungsfähigkeit. und wir reden hier nicht von der anhäufung von muskelbergen ...

natürlich kombiniert man krafttraining (welches ich nicht in irgendeiner bude absolviere) u.a. auch  mit endurance (rad, laufen, skilanglauf, ...) einheiten. du wirst in der wirkweise nichts vergleichbares finden, was bei solch einem geringen trainingsumfang (in zeit gemessen) einen solch guten erfolg bringt.

generell muss man sich die frage nach dem eigentlichem ziel stellen. wer wettkampfsport betreibt sollte über eine bestimmte grundphysis verfügen. wer sport nur aus 'zeitvertreib', spass, gesunderhaltung, ... betreibt muss sich um leistungssteigernde einflüsse im training weniger gedanken machen ;-). ich benötige für meinen sport eine sehr hohe physis. bei maximal 5-6 stunden training muss man schon sehr gezielt und stringent vorgehen um das optimale heraus zu holen. hätte ich diese fitness aber nicht, würde ich keine rennen fahren wollen. 

aber wie so oft liegen diese dinge auch immer im auge des betrachters


----------



## TKS (25. Februar 2013)

@ Onkel: Genauso ist es. Für Wettkämpfe braucht man die entsprechende Form und im realen Leben bei Erwerbstätigen geht es dabei darum in gegebener Zeit das maximale zu erreichen. Das Krafttraining macht schon allein deshalb Spaß weil es keine Rückenschmerzen im Alltag mehr gibt. 

Außerdem kann man die '15h in der freien Natur' noch ergänzen, was einen in der Form enorm nach vorn bringt. 1,5 Stunden pro Woche reichen da für 2 Einheiten Krafttraining schon aus. Nix Geräte, Langhanteltraining und klassische Bauch / Rückenübungen. Ganzkörpertraining in kurzer Zeit.

Also kurze, harte Intervalle plus Krafttraining plus Ausdauereinheiten. Allein für sich bringt da alles nix, wie immer machts die Mischung.

Wie schon geschrieben, mit 6h Training pro Woche zumindest auf dem Ergometer die gleiche Leistung wie sonst mit 10h mehr erreicht. Wie sich das allerdings im Rennen ausgeht werde ich dann im April mal testen.


----------



## onkel_c (25. Februar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Wie sich das allerdings im Rennen ausgeht werde ich dann im April mal testen.



wenn du nicht grob etwas falsch machst bis dahin - sicherlich gut. vielleicht sogar besser als du denkst . ich werde mir das ganze live anschauen. kellerwald steht auch bei mir im vorbereitungsprogramm. macht sich immer ganz gut zum saisonbeginn ... danach sind wir schlauer .


----------



## TKS (26. Februar 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ich werde mir das ganze live anschauen. kellerwald steht auch bei mir im vorbereitungsprogramm. macht sich immer ganz gut zum saisonbeginn ... danach sind wir schlauer .



Kurze Runde reicht - die zweite dauert immer so lang und das geeier über die Felder nervt.


----------



## bergroff (26. Februar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Kurze Runde reicht - die zweite dauert immer so lang und das geeier über die Felder nervt.



Noch so ein Kurzer; weißt ja, rohloff ruft zum Kellerwald mit seinem www.mtb-nordhessen-cup.de wenn denn dann Bilstein und Zierenberg auch kurz, etwa der Ausdauer wegen....


----------



## onkel_c (26. Februar 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Kurze Runde reicht ...



ja, definitiv. es gibt leider keine rennen, die fahrtechnisch interessant genug wären länger zu fahren oder gar eine zweite runde!
und die cc rennen wo es zur sache geht sind auch vom aussterben bedroht.
man findet fast nur noch 29'' rennrad im gelände kurse ...


----------



## TKS (26. Februar 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> Noch so ein Kurzer; weißt ja, rohloff ruft zum Kellerwald mit seinem www.mtb-nordhessen-cup.de wenn denn dann Bilstein und Zierenberg auch kurz, etwa der Ausdauer wegen....



Den Cup kann ich dieses Jahr eh nicht fahren, meine Saison geht bis maximal Ende Juni, danach ist nur noch Kiten in der Sonne angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (26. Februar 2013)

Die Cup Wertung hat sich doch geändert. Man kann, in verschiedenen Altersklassen aufgeteilt, Punkte pro Platzierung einfahren. Man kann die Rundenlänge frei wählen; nur gibt es bei den langen Runden mehr Punkte für dieselbe Platzierung.

Verwirrend genug erklärt?


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Februar 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Die Cup Wertung hat sich doch geändert. Man kann, in verschiedenen Altersklassen aufgeteilt, Punkte pro Platzierung einfahren. Man kann die Rundenlänge frei wählen; nur gibt es bei den langen Runden mehr Punkte für dieselbe Platzierung.



Ach mensch... das ist doch totaler Mist 


Auf der Zierenberg-MTB Seite stand ja schon seit längerem, dass so etwas geplant ist. Boaaaaa, reg ich mich grad auf - was hab ich als 'Kurzdistanzler' denn mit den ganzen Holländern auf der Langdistanz zu tun?! Kann das nicht nachvollziehen und schon gar nicht, was daran 'fair' sein soll.... man man man...


----------



## jonnydarocca (26. Februar 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ja, definitiv. es gibt leider keine rennen, die fahrtechnisch interessant genug wären länger zu fahren oder gar eine zweite runde!
> und die cc rennen wo es zur sache geht sind auch vom aussterben bedroht.
> man findet fast nur noch 29'' rennrad im gelände kurse ...



Howdy!

Wie schauts mit den Marathon- Rennen im Harz aus?
Z.B.der Clausthaler Marathon, kaum zu fassen wie viel Spass es macht, auf der ersten Abfahrt 30+ Konkurrenten zu überholen und auf dem anschließenden Singletrail super weit vorne zu sein!!!
Oder der Schierker Endurothon, über technisch wenig anspruchsvolle Abfahrten braucht man da nicht zu klagen.... Große Runde 70km!

Wohne ab 15.03 in Witzenhausen und würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand von euch die Gengend zeigen könnte!

Grüße Jonny


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-nordhessencup.de/81/

... ein 19. Platz auf der Langdistanz ist mehr wert, als ein Sieg auf der Kurzstrecke!?!? Unglaublich... wer hat sich denn diesen Mist ausgedacht?


----------



## hutsche (26. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es auch nicht so toll. Weil ich jetzt genötigt bin, die lange Runde zu fahren. 

Er will es noch mal wissen 

Mit irgendwas um die 30h Training/Monat geht es auf die 120 km. Inspired by Minimalprinzip à la TKS.


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Februar 2013)

Hm - ich bleib auf der Kurzstrecke, ganz klar - meine Distanz!

Und ich pfeif jetzt ganz einfach auf irgendwelche 'Gesamtwertungsziele', die ich mir gesteckt hatte und gut ist, ich versuch's zumindest....


----------



## onkel_c (27. Februar 2013)

jonnydarocca schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit den Marathon- Rennen im Harz aus?



weiß nicht, war ich noch nicht. ich fahre solche sachen nur aus 'verzweiflung' . ich bin normalerweise auf dh und endurorennen 'zu hause'.
deshalb auch nur kurze runden!  meist passt es bei mir terminlich nicht, da ich auf 'meinen' rennen unterwegs bin.


zum thema der gesamtwertung beim cup: ja das zeigt wo die gewichtung liegt. man will eben echte marathonveranstaltungen. das resultat wird sein, dass sich diejenigen leute, die eher im cc zu hause sind aus derlei veranstaltungen zukünftig zurück ziehen werden. wenn die punktevergabe so ist wie angedacht, ist diese definitiv eine nichtwürdigung der leistung der fahrer auf der kürzeren distanz. denn dort wird in der regel ja auch schneller gefahren!
man hätte die kurze distanz somit auch streichen können, aus sportlicher sicht. aber dann würden ja startgeldeinnahmen weg fallen, hehe.
man sollte endlich erkennen, dass nicht jeder bock hat stundenlang über forstwege zu eiern....
schade, dass der hessencup hier in unserer region keinen lauf hat. denn das format und die ein oder andere strecke sind genau dass, was dem sport in der breite mittlerweile fehlt!


----------



## hutsche (27. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube es liegt eher daran, dass die Leute mit dem Marathon Boom keine Lust mehr auf XC Rennen hatten. Folglich sind Serien oder nur einzelne Rennen wegen Teilnehmermangels verschwunden. Und das, obwohl die Startgebühr deutlich niedriger ist. Das ist einfaches Marktprinzip, hat aber nichts mit einem dahinterstehenden Willen von Irgendwem was zu tun. Ganz im Gegenteil: Nimm den bösen BDR; denn XC ist olympisch, das ist aus  dessen Sicht von großem Interesse.
Schlecht ist  die Entwicklung freilich für die im Vergleich wenigen reinen XC Fahrer.

Eine Unterteilung in drei Strecken halte ich grundsätzlich für zu viel. Man sollte eher maximal auf zwei Längen gehen. Dann hätte man auch nicht ein solch ungerechtes Punkteschema.
Obwohl man in der Regel schon sagen kann, dass ein Sieg über die längere Distanz mehr wert ist, insofern dass die Sieger der langen Distanzen in aller Regel die kurzen auf einer Arschbacke gewonnen hätten. Man muss sich nur mal die Durchgangszeiten vor Augen halten.


----------



## TKS (27. Februar 2013)

CC-Serie in Nordhessen, das waren noch Zeiten. Da haben sich alle auf der gleichen Strecke bis zu 2 Stunden lang gequält.

Als ehemaliger CC-Fahrer bin ich dann irgendwann einfach zu den kurzen Marathon-Strecken gewechselt (50 km und drunter) mangels Rennen hier in der Gegend.

CC im Hessencup ist von den Strecken her richtig super, hat mich bisher auch 2 Rahmen gekostet (jedesmal an der selben Stelle im selben Rennen...). Man muss da einfach fahren können. 

Die Cup-Wertung geht mir am A... vorbei, zwei Jahre lang bin ich da am Podest gescheitert. Bringt bei meiner Form nix.

@ Hutsche: Eher Training inspired by Hutsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (28. Februar 2013)

@hutsche: ich habe nix anderes behauptet. mir ist schion klar, dass die mehrheit der leute lieber marathon fährt. beim cc muss man sich zu viel quälen. und nicht selten kommt zur qual noch entsprechendes fahrkönnen hinzu. 

mir ist das auch worschd ;-). für mich eh alles nur training unter wettkampfbedingungen. meine schwerpunkte liegen anders. ICH wäre aber froh über anspruchsvolle cc rennen. denn die bringen wirklich was. und man muss auch nicht stundenlang forststraße eiern. kurz und heftig ist meins. wenn es dann noch sehr technisch ist, umso besser. aber das will halt niemand mehr.


----------



## TKS (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn in Zukunft aufgrund HIT Training etc. auf Strecken über 30 km alle abkacken gibts ein Comeback der CCs. ;-)


----------



## bergroff (3. März 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Zukunft HIT Training,... CCs. ;-)



So, dann meld ich mich mal faden- und krückenlos zurück, das HIsT-HighIntensity-snow-Training mit den üblichen Grundlageneinheiten prae-OP war super des Aufbaus und das TSKSl-TiefSchneeKrückenSchnelllaufen und gefetzte Terrabänder post-OP gut des Erhalts und Neuaufbaus. (Immerhin reichts' schon im Resteschnee sich auszutoben und MC-DKaffee in HMü abzustauben)
 @Schlammschleudern Kassel dat wird wohl nix mehr die @DieVier einzuholen des Winterpokals im Nordhessischen, wenn ihr nix mehr ein- oder nachtragt, oder macht euch ran, sind ja noch paar Tage.


----------



## bergroff (9. März 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> HIsT-HighIntensity-snow-Training .



Komisches Wetter grad, zwischen Schlamm und Grundlagen mit verdienter Nahrungszufuhr ausserhalb jeglicher Ernährungspläne ist dann wohl wieder HIsT angesagt, zumindest dicke Wollsocken brauchts' wohl wieder
 @bergsprint, die MINI-Windbeutelchen sind auch mit vier Rädern zu erreichen


----------



## TKS (10. März 2013)

Dreckswetter. So dauert das noch Wochen bis der Waldboden aufgetaut ist. Mist.


----------



## hutsche (10. März 2013)

Dafür kann man vielleicht noch mal auf den Meißner zum Langlaufen. Auch nicht schlecht. Damit hätte ich dieses Frühjahr im Lebtag nicht mehr gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoteBerghexe (10. März 2013)

Diese positive Sichtweise lob ich mir! Sich ärgern gibt nur Falten  und ändern kann mann eh nix.


----------



## TKS (11. März 2013)

Wenn es wenigstens richtiger Schnee wäre. So reicht das doch nie zum Langlaufen im Habischtswald. Zum Meißner ists von hier zu weit um mal schnell hinzufahren.

Genug Alternativsportarten gemacht diesen Winter.  Daher heute Abend in die Muckibude...


----------



## klonx (11. März 2013)

Alles Jammern hilft nichts, der Schnee liegt nun doof in der Gegend rum.
Kommt morgen Abend (oder Mittwoch) jemand mit zum Meißner zu einer Feierabendrunde mit Kopflampe? Ich kann leider erst so gegen 17:00 Uhr los.


----------



## bergroff (12. März 2013)

klonx schrieb:


> Alles Jammern hilft nichts, der Schnee liegt nun doof in der Gegend rum.



...da hilft nur schon wieder spikes drauf und einfach los und spuren. Ansonsten hat die www.taz.de wieder den besten Tipp für heute wie anbei gegen die Falten liebe @RoteBerghexe


----------



## hutsche (12. März 2013)

klonx schrieb:


> Alles Jammern hilft nichts, der Schnee liegt nun doof in der Gegend rum.
> Kommt morgen Abend (oder Mittwoch) jemand mit zum Meißner zu einer Feierabendrunde mit Kopflampe? Ich kann leider erst so gegen 17:00 Uhr los.



Bin schon morgen Mittag da. Mache aber auch nur Rentner-Style (klassisch).


----------



## TKS (12. März 2013)

Ich will am Freitag mal hoch. Abfahrt um 13:10 Uhr an der Berufsfeuerwehr, also gegen 14 Uhr oben. Wer ist noch da? Skating ist angesagt, klassisch geht aber auch parallel.


----------



## bergroff (14. März 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich will am Freitag mal hoch.



Junge, denk an die passende Kopfbedeckung, iss noch recht kühl dort droben


----------



## TKS (14. März 2013)

Goil 

Wenns nicht schneit fahre ich doch ein bisschen Rad, mal schauen. Die Gurkerei mit dem Auto nervt beim Meißner immer so. Lustig ist es nur ab Velmeden, das macht Spaß  Doof nur dass ich oben immer den Motor nachlaufen lassen muss damit der Turbo nicht verreckt


----------



## onkel_c (19. März 2013)

man könnte es ja als anfang betrachten:
http://www.hna.de/lokales/wolfhagen/mountainbikestrecke-habichtswald-soll-eroeffnen-2808833.html

allerdings beschleicht mich eher das gefühl, dass hier etwas instituiert wird, was nicht im geringsten der eigentlichen sache nahe kommt ...


----------



## h0rst99 (19. März 2013)

... das ist wohl wahr - 160Hm sind doch ein Witz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (20. März 2013)

Alternativ:

http://www.naturpark-habichtswald.de/naturparkfhrer.html

Dann sind wir alle offizell als Naturparkführer unterwegs...


----------



## jonnydarocca (21. März 2013)

Tja, so ist das, eine kleine Randgruppe muss auch mal bedient werden. Ist schon traurig, dass man als Radfahrer so ausgeklammert und verteufelt wird. Da kann die Landschaft übersät sein von Hunde******* und der Wald zerharvestert werden auf Gedeih und Verderb- alles egal, wenn die Radfahrer kommen, denn die zerstören ihre Umwelt ja nach ganz neuen Maßstäben.... Und schnell fahren die, unglaublich! So schnell das die nicht mehr bremsen können und alle unschuldigen Wanderer und Naturgenießer tot fahren...

160hm/16km... ist total gut, am besten gekapselt und mit nem Propeller am Anfang- so hat man immer Rückenwind.
In Göttingen zeigt sich das gleiche Spiel (wie auch im Rest Deutschlands).
Der Oberförster hat es beim dem ersten Runden Tisch zum Thema MTB im Göttinger Stadtforst schön auf den Punkt gebracht: "Der Wald gehört den Bürgern Göttingens und nicht euch!" (Zitat Herr Levin)
Damals war etwa ein Zehntel der Radfahrer Göttingens anwesend- 120Personen.
Also: Strecken gesperrt und mit Polizeipräsens gedroht- keine Lösung gefunden. Letztens mal wieder ne kleine Runde mitm Harvester durchs Landschaftsschutzgebiet gedreht, ungestört von MTBlern...
Optimal.


----------



## bergroff (27. März 2013)

Zollstockrennen 2013

...der Countown läuft, die Zeitnahme ist mit neuem Programm und guten Vorsätzen geordert, Klo bestellt, die deutschItalienischen Backfantasien sind schon lecker Essen und Getränke am vorbereiten, HessenForst macht noch die Hütte und die Rückespuren hübsch, für Vierradfahrer und die fans gibt es den Naturparkexpress ab Königsalm/Nieste, die eMailAdresse wird noch freigeschaltet und Wetter gibt es so oder so.

Bergaufzeitfahren für Geländefahrräder und Laufen unter Zeitnahme,
mit ebaik- und Gespannwertungen, und der MTB-Bezirksmeisterschaft.

Sonntag, den 05. Mai, 11 Uhr ab Parkplatz Am Wolfsberg in Oberkaufungen immerzus hoch zum Zollstock


----------



## TKS (29. März 2013)

Ai Laik


----------



## jonnydarocca (29. März 2013)

Dabei!
Heute schonmal am Bilstein trainiert, nach 0,5h Fahren und 1,5h Schieben war ich oben! 

Grüße jo!


----------



## TKS (30. März 2013)

jonnydarocca schrieb:


> Dabei!
> Heute schonmal am Bilstein trainiert, nach 0,5h Fahren und 1,5h Schieben war ich oben!
> 
> Grüße jo!



Dann nehmen wir halt die Langlauf-Ski um da hoch zu kommen. 

Asoziales Wetter hier - das KANN man nicht mehr schönreden, nicht dass mir da einer kommt


----------



## bergroff (30. März 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> das KANN man nicht mehr schönreden, nicht dass mir da einer kommt



..da hilft nur schoenreden und einfach durch; da siehste ein mattes Schneemännlein und zwei Stunden später der Nacht ists tief zugeschneid, dann machste wieder lecker Mitteltiefschneesurfen und die Jugend denkt sich auch schon so seins, is halt so


----------



## bergroff (31. März 2013)

[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (31. März 2013)

Wie G**l ist das ,der Ossi mit Kinderwagen!!! Wie immer schöne Foto`s.
Gibt es dieses Jahr  auch Zeitfahren auf einen Trail??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnydarocca (1. April 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Gibt es dieses Jahr  auch Zeitfahren auf einen Trail??



Bergab???? Bitte, auch...! Mixed?


----------



## hutsche (15. April 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> *ja, Das Zollstockrennen: 05.05.2013* -bergauffahren unter Zeitnahme mit dem Geländefahrrad oder für Rettungsringträger mit extra-e-bike-Wertung-,
> sollten die Rennkommissäre nicht nochmals umlegen, weiteres folgt,



Kann irgendwer noch Einfluss nehmen kann? Im Rad-net steht der Termin noch als "vorläufig".

Es gibt ja bundesweit nicht viele MTB-Bergzeitfahren; wahrscheinlich reicht eine Hand zum Aufzählen aus.
Aber es ist tatsächlich gelungen, das in Schotten und Zollstock auf denselben Tag zu legen


----------



## bergroff (16. April 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Im Rad-net steht der Termin noch als "vorläufig". MTB-Bergzeitfahren; eine Hand zum Aufzählen. Schotten und Zollstock auf denselben Tag



Ja, wir sind noch "vorläufig" am arbeiten, immer das mit dem und den Offiziellen. Da du einer der wenigen Sprinter zwischen Nordhessen und Mittelosthessen bist, hatten wir der extratour an dich gedacht, denn bis vor kurzem sollte Schotten am Samstag den 04. sein. Da sollteste mal dort meckern. Also, wir lassen dich als 1. um punkt 11 Uhr so es die Zeitnahme will und kann starten, ziehst dich hoch und dann schaffste immer noch ab 15 Uhr in Schotten zu starten....

Das schaffst du schon!

Damit auch keiner der Strecke meckert, HessenForst arbeitet grad dran, den Untergrund zünftig zu präparieren, fehlen nur noch die Knüppelchen, damit es eine naturnahe Strecke gibt


----------



## onkel_c (16. April 2013)

sieht doch gut aus. so wird es dann mal ein echtes bergzeitfahren!

bin mal gespannt wie es am we im kellerwald ausschaut ...


----------



## mick_1978! (16. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen...bin nächste Woche auf Schulung in Kassel-Brasselsberg und wollte fragen, ob es sich lohnt das Mtb einzupacken. Gibt es rund um Brasselsberg Trails, die sich lohnen oder eher nicht?
Einziger Tag an dem ich fahren könnte wäre vermutlich Sonntag Abend. Oder eben der ganz frühe Montag morgen.


----------



## TKS (16. April 2013)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...bin nächste Woche auf Schulung in Kassel-Brasselsberg und wollte fragen, ob es sich lohnt das Mtb einzupacken. Gibt es rund um Brasselsberg Trails, die sich lohnen oder eher nicht?
> Einziger Tag an dem ich fahren könnte wäre vermutlich Sonntag Abend. Oder eben der ganz frühe Montag morgen.



Es gibt jede Menge Trails da oben. Einfach losfahren und die Augen offen halten, wir fahren da auch immer rum. Wie es allerdings da oben momentan aussieht wieß ich nicht, ich war hier das letzte Mal im Oktober im Wald unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (16. April 2013)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...bin nÃ¤chste Woche auf Schulung in Kassel-Brasselsberg und wollte fragen, ob es sich lohnt das Mtb einzupacken. Gibt es rund um Brasselsberg Trails, die sich lohnen oder eher nicht?
> Einziger Tag an dem ich fahren kÃ¶nnte wÃ¤re vermutlich Sonntag Abend. Oder eben der ganz frÃ¼he Montag morgen.



Wenn's noch bei Tageslicht sein soll, dann reichen die Trails der Gegend doch vollkommen aus fÃ¼r ne 2-3h Abendrunde. Einfach die Konrad-Adenauer-Str. queren und rein in den Wald. Vielleicht Zeche-Marie-Weg (Asphalt wird zum Waldweg bergauf Richtung Bismarckturm, dann am weiter Ã¼ber den â Trail Richtung Habichtspiel oder weiter Richtung Teufelsmauer. Halt solang grob Richtung Hohes Gras bis es wieder bergab geht. Bushaltestelle Brasselberg ist sogar des Ã¶fteren ausgeschildert (mitten im Wald), also findest du sicher wieder zurÃ¼ck. 

Oder die sowas hier (Brasselsberg ist rechts unten)


----------



## mick_1978! (17. April 2013)

Hey....vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! Dann werde ich mal mein Rad putzen, richten und es dann ins Auto laden. Da ergibt sich dann bestimmt was. 
Ansonsten schau ich mal, ob es GPS Touren gibt, die ich mir ins Ape-Map ziehen kann.


----------



## TKS (18. April 2013)

Wald ist trocken und sauber, nur der Hessenforst hat so richtig rumgewütet. Ein bisschen Matsch findet man auch, macht alles richtig Laune da oben im Habichtswald. Ich habe mich heute aber nur am Süd und Westhang aufgehalten, wie es im Norden aussieht weiß ich nicht...


----------



## mick_1978! (21. April 2013)

So dann mal raus mir den Geheimtipps!! Bin heut um 18 uhr gestartet und über den Bismarck Turm, Habichts Spiel zum hohen Gras. Von da dann wieder zurück. Trails waren alle Knochentrocken. Richtig knackige Trails waren zwar nicht dabei, aber da könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Ich will morgen früh gegen 7 ne Runde drehn, oder eben morgen Abend ab 18:30 Uhr. Wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Cheers


----------



## chris.b (21. April 2013)

Sodele, heute mal wieder am Herkules gewesen. Die angedrohten Wandererhorden waren um  halb Zehn, viertel vor Zehn noch nicht da. Übern kleinen Herkules runter, war alles top, trocken und schnell (hehe).

Dann hinterm Asch runter (zweiter Weg, Richtung Löwenburg), eigentlich wollte ich zu dem Aussichtspunkt ggü. vom Steinbruch, oberhalb der Druseltalstrasse und dann hinter Neu-Holland lang, aber das wurde nichts. Abzweig verpasst und bevor ichs wusste bin ich den Hammer-Trail (steil,steil,steil,schmal und verwinkelt) runter und stand auf der Forststrasse oberhalb von der Panoramawiese. Der ging nur im Schneckentempo (bei mir). Ich würd den ja gern mal von jemandem gefahren sehen, der den angelegt hat oder da regelmäßiger runter eiert. (PN an mich plz)


Ich werd schauen, dass ich morgen wieder ne Runde drehe. Irgendwelche Studenten oder andere Beschäftigungslose am Start, die so von acht bis zehn/elf (Vormittags!) n bissl Biken können/wollen? Treffen wäre Haltestelle Druseltal und dann, je nach Gerät, mit Bus oder Beinen weiter.

Immer fröhlich weiter reiten.


----------



## mick_1978! (22. April 2013)

Ich, ich, ich!! Bin auf ner Schulung hier und die startet um 11 Uhr. Das heisst, ich gehe jetzt frühstücken und wäre dann denke mal gegen 7:15 - 7:30 Uhr an der Druseltalstraße.
Ich wollte heute früh auf n Herkules und von da dann irgendwelche Trails runter. Bin ab0er um jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## chris.b (22. April 2013)

ok, fahr gleich los.


----------



## mick_1978! (22. April 2013)

Shit.....hatte nicht mehr reingeschaut. War allerdings um 8 schon am Herkules. Bin dann zwei mal den nen Trail runter und dann wieder Richtung Teufelsmauer und wieder ins Hotel.


----------



## TKS (22. April 2013)

Hi,

kurzes Update zum 'neuen' Training: Im Kellerwald in der Spitzengruppe gefahren bis zum Platten bei km 10. Gestoppte 6:40 min. rumhantiert (trotz Kartusche) und dann stocksauer weitergeballert.

Die Form war also super, der Schlauch leider nicht


----------



## hutsche (22. April 2013)

Spitzengruppe ohne 29er? Du lügst ;-)

Ich musste meinen schon bezahlten Startplatz ungenutzt lassen. Nase und Hals sind zu. Nächstes Event wäre nach Sundern in Schotten. Neuer Versuch einer Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (22. April 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Die Form war also super, der Schlauch leider nicht



Schon mal über 'tubeless' nachgedacht?


----------



## TKS (22. April 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Schon mal über 'tubeless' nachgedacht?



Scherzkeks  Vor Jahren alles längst ausprobiert, vom Tubeless-Reifen bis zum Tubeless-Dichtungsset. Alles was mal modern war. Ergebnis: Für meine persönlichen Zwecke nicht tauglich. Milch trocknet aus, Tubeless Reifen zu schwer, Montage der 'Sets' nervtötend. Und: Wenn dann im Rennen plattgefahren wird, ist es richtig aufwendig wenn die Milch mal nicht dichten sollte. Außer man hat Support mit Ersatzlaufrädern dabei (im CC).

Ich fahre seit über 10 Jahren Latexschläuche. Der Schlauch den es erwischt hat ist seit 4 Jahren drin (vermutlich einer der Gründe warum es den zerlegt hat ;-)). Also sehr zuverlässig, Schlauch wiegt 140 gramm, kostet fast nichts und ist schön flexibel, damit bei korrektem Luftdruck keine Durchschläge. Selbst mit einem Ginster-Dorn vom Dörnberg im Reifen kann man weiterfahren und das wochenlang. Selbst unfreiwillig ausprobiert weil nicht gemerkt.

Den Schlauch im Rennen hat es per Schleicher zerlegt. Das Felgenband war auch verrutscht und die Löcher lagen frei. Woran es im Endeffekt lag weiß ich nicht denn der Schlauch liegt noch leuctend grün im Wald, im Stress vergessen in der Abfahrt


----------



## h0rst99 (22. April 2013)

Okay... 

... hatte letztes Jahr in Zierenberg 'nen Platten, tubeless mit Milch und Airgun. Hat mich ca. eine Minute gekostet.

Aber Du hast schon recht, Reifen wechseln und die Montage allgemein nerven schon, klar.


----------



## TKS (22. April 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Spitzengruppe ohne 29er? Du lügst ;-)
> 
> Ich musste meinen schon bezahlten Startplatz ungenutzt lassen. Nase und Hals sind zu. Nächstes Event wäre nach Sundern in Schotten. Neuer Versuch einer Fahrgemeinschaft?


 
Bergab bringt 29er jede Menge Fahrsicherheit, keine Frage. Auf Forstautobahnen muss man sich mit dem 26er nur beim 29er in den Windschatten klemmen und dann aus den engen Kurven voll Stoff rausbeschleunigen, das killt auch das 29er  Gruppe verlieren wäre natürlich der Tod, da kommt man dann nicht mehr ran wenn die alle 29er fahren. Frag aber mal die 29er Fahrer (z.B. Max) nach ihren Erfahrungen im tiefen Matsch  Ich komme da trotzdem nicht drumrum, aber erst frühestens nächstes Jahr. Dann verkaufe ich das 26'' Stevens mit 2013er nagelneuem Rahmen und neuem XTR-Antrieb (Kettenblatt ist echt teuer gewesen...).

 Schotten auf jeden Fall FG.


----------



## TKS (22. April 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Okay...
> 
> ... hatte letztes Jahr in Zierenberg 'nen Platten, tubeless mit Milch und Airgun. Hat mich ca. eine Minute gekostet.
> 
> Aber Du hast schon recht, Reifen wechseln und die Montage allgemein nerven schon, klar.



Schön wenn es funktioniert. Müsste ja mit den Latex-Schläuchen auch gehen, mal ausprobieren. Besser als fast 7 min. rumrüpeln.


----------



## h0rst99 (22. April 2013)

Das ist wohl wahr ....


----------



## TKS (22. April 2013)

Also, wer ab Ende Juni 2013 ein dann 1,5 Jahre junges Stevens Scope SL fahren möchte, kann sich schonmal melden :

- Rahmen neu 2013 (getauscht wegen Lenkereinschlag im Oberrohr im November 2012, danach nicht mehr gefahren bis April 2013). 2013er Modell, Farbe: Team
- komplett XTR Race 2x10 - fach
- Gabel Fox 32 F 100 RLC, 100mm, FIT, Lockout
- Laufräder (neu September 2012): Naben DT Swiss 190 Ceramic, Aerolite-Speichen, Notubes Alpine Felgen. Gesamtgewicht Laufräder 1250 gramm; können auch schlauchlos gefahren werden
- Sattel Specialized BG Phenom Pro, 130mm, 140 gramm
- Lenker und Stütze Ritchey Superlogic Carbon 
- Steuersatz Acros Blocklock (neu): damit der Lenker vom Oberrohr fern bleibt 
- ohne Pedale (wie immer )

Gewicht mit XTR-Pedalen: echte 8,8 kg (selbst gewogen)

Verkauf nur komplett Ende Juni (nach Großalmerode) da für mich dann die Saison 2013 vorbei ist. Anschauen und probefahren jederzeit 

Preis Verhandlungssache, Neupreis im Oktober 2011: 5300 EUR.

Bei Interesse per PN an mich oder einfach ansprechen ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (24. April 2013)

oh 
asche über mein haupt
habe mir nun auch so ein trekkingrad mit federgabel (29")gekauft.lenkt wie ein schwangeres schwein ist aber echt schnell,eigentlich zu schade um die ortliebs dranzuschrauben*G*


----------



## bergroff (24. April 2013)

bergsprint schrieb:


> oh
> asche über mein haupt
> habe mir nun auch so ein trekkingrad mit federgabel (29")gekauft.lenkt wie ein schwangeres schwein ist aber echt schnell,eigentlich zu schade um die ortliebs dranzuschrauben*G*



Willkommen im Club (mein geliebtes 28 3/4" ohne Gepäckträgerelemente aber mit den schmalen racing ralph braucht nur noch eine Generalsanierung). Im Kellerwald waren auch schon so viele Dinger unterwegs. Wer weiß, vielleicht schaffst du es ja mal die vier Räder zu lassen und mit den zweien auf den Herkulesradweg oder auf ein radelmalevent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (24. April 2013)

sonntag ist rtf kommste mit,mich muß aber knapp unter 100 mitnehnen


----------



## bergroff (24. April 2013)

bergsprint schrieb:


> sonntag ist rtf kommste mit,mich muß aber knapp unter 100 mitnehnen



Oh je, dann wird das aber nix mit dem Blitzerfoto in Merxhausen, mit soo viel Zulage bekommste nicht den Schwung hin.


----------



## bergsprint (24. April 2013)

ich fahre aber mit dem sonntagsrad
habe noch kein org.bild vom neuen schätzchen

http://www.ciclib.de/ciclib/prodpic/Sensa-Fiori-TNT-Pro-A6940_b_0.JPG


----------



## h0rst99 (24. April 2013)

Schönes Ding!!


----------



## bergsprint (24. April 2013)

der koobi hat eine renneraufahrt immer donnerstags,start 18.30 im Königstor, ins leben gerufen


----------



## TKS (25. April 2013)

Sonntag ist MTB-Rennen (Marathon) in Schotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (26. April 2013)

Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Marathon nach Schotten am Sonntag.

1 Platz im Auto habe ich noch frei. 

- Edit- : Hutsche und sein Trekkingrad fahren mit ;-)


----------



## hutsche (26. April 2013)

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich dabei schon berücksichtigt wurde ???

Wird schlammig... Mal wieder.


----------



## TKS (27. April 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, dass ich dabei schon berücksichtigt wurde ???
> 
> Wird schlammig... Mal wieder.



Na klar. ;-)

Hab abgefahrene Reifen drauf - wie immer. Rollt gut


----------



## TKS (1. Mai 2013)

Neuer Versuch mit 2,2er X-King RS auf Vorder- und Hinterrad. Powered by Mauers Baikschopp 

Heute mal ausprobiert: Die Reifen laufen megaschnell, vor allem auf Wald- und Wiesenwegen, bieten viel Komfort und unendlich viel Grip. Ich hatte vorher die 2,0er Supersonic, die 2,2er sind noch mal um Welten besser und nur 50 Gramm schwerer. Danke an Prinzchen für den guten Tipp 

Bergab war heute nur noch die tolle 2013er Fahrtechnik im Weg, da ist noch Potential vorhanden  Wenigstens kamen von hinten ein paar Lacher...


----------



## bergsprint (1. Mai 2013)

ich bin von 2.2 auf 2.4 umgestiegen mit dem selben effekt.zumrennenfahren würde ich aber auch den 2.2 nehmen


----------



## bergroff (1. Mai 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch mit 2,2er X-King RS auf Vorder- und Hinterrad. Powered by Mauers Baikschopp
> 
> Mein Versuch mit dem neuen dünnen Rocket Ron aus dem Königstor war dann mehr als kläglich, im Kellerwald die ganze trail-Breite und mehr des Rutschens in der Landschaft bis zum Umfallen gebraucht, schnell, aber Grippmist, man spürt jeden einzelnen Stollen des nachgebens. Prinzchen rollt schon die Augen und werde es dann auch mal probieren, damit es in der Hausfirstbornkante anders wie heut und etwas fluffiger läuft....
> 
> Am WE hab ich mir dann mal die CC-Europameisterschaftsstrecke 2014 in St. Wendel angeguckt, den "kneebreaker" fand ich dann Teer steil berghochzus erst mal nix besonderes. Unsere Zollstockstrecke berghochzus ist jetzt auch wieder komplett frei und befahrbar, also bis Sonntag!


----------



## bergsprint (1. Mai 2013)

hey bergruff
du bist doch ein pfannybiker du mußt doch die reudigen reifen von schwa... fahren ,schon wegen der gruppendynamik und damit du  dir die dummen kommentare ersparst.
aber früher oder später hat ja wohl jeder ein einsehen und nimmt die reifen aus korbach


----------



## TKS (2. Mai 2013)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hey bergruff
> du bist doch ein pfannybiker du mußt doch die reudigen reifen von schwa... fahren ,schon wegen der gruppendynamik und damit du  dir die dummen kommentare ersparst.
> aber früher oder später hat ja wohl jeder ein einsehen und nimmt die reifen aus korbach



Ich sag nur Skinny Jimmy in 1,9 - super Reifen!!!! Gibts leider nicht mehr.


----------



## bergsprint (2. Mai 2013)

ich kenne jemand der noch neue im keller hat ,davon hast du doch schon mal welche bekommen.hatte  doch ein sehr ähnliches  
profil wie der x king heute


----------



## jonnydarocca (2. Mai 2013)

Bin grade von den RK 2.0 auf Rocket Ron Evo PaceStar 26x1,85 umgestiegen. Die 380g waren zu verlockend.
Rollt krass, Grip bergauf gut, bergab recht mir auch. 

Fehlende Fahrtechnik kommt nicht vor, wird aber trotzdem durch Wahnsinn ergänzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (3. Mai 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr alle für sorgen habt. ich fahre seit sieben jahren schluchlos. bisher genau zwei plattfüße. einmal duchrch scherben haufen gebügelt, reifen seitlich aufgeschlitzt. ein defekt aufgrund eines defekten reifens im downhill rennen. that's all.

für mich nie wieder schlauch. das ist antiquariat. ach so ich fahre keine tubeless reifen, sondern normale. spart nochmals gewicht.

rocket ron ist doch ein super reifen. ich konnte im kellerwald damit auf den (wenigen, sehr untechnischen) trails sehr viele überholen. bin vorn rocket ron in 2.1 gefahren und hinten conti race king. man hätte auch semislicks auf der piste fahren können.

gebracht hat mir das aber nix. bis 1:25 gings gut, dann bekam ich einen megakrampf im gesamten oberschenkel nebst zerrung. es ging nix mehr. nach 10minütiger pause (die nix brachte) bin ich dann teils schiebend, enbeinig, zum schluß rollend gen ziel ... sehr frustend so was. mich haben hunderte überholt währenddessen ...auch der tks


----------



## TKS (3. Mai 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> mich haben hunderte überholt währenddessen ...auch der tks



Hättste mal was gesagt  Ich hatte den Mega-Wut-im-Bauch-Tunnelblick und bin die ganze Zeit den verlorenen 7 min. hinterherhartgegast. Hätte noch ne ganze Weile so weitergehen können, da waren noch genug Reserven.


----------



## jonnydarocca (14. Mai 2013)

Man!
Eben ne 48,48Km Feierabendrunde abgerissen.

-schlechte Radwanderkarte zur Feierabendrunde mitnehmen? 3,5â¬
-Unterwegs trotzdem neue Singletrails finden? Verdammt gut!
-Nen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufm Starrbike aufstellen?

ENDGEIL!

Ich steh aufs HesselÃ¤ndle!

GrÃ¼Ãe Jonny


----------



## jonnydarocca (18. Mai 2013)

Unterwegs geblitzdingst...


----------



## OPM (23. Mai 2013)

Heute ab 17:55 zweite Lesung des Waldgesetzes im Landtag:

Stream hier: http://www.ffh.de/landtaghessentv


----------



## bergroff (23. Mai 2013)

OPM schrieb:


> Heute ab 17:55 zweite Lesung des Waldgesetzes im Landtag:
> 
> Stream hier: http://www.ffh.de/landtaghessentv



Frisch aus dem Landtag:

"....es war die 2. Lesung, die SPD hat eine 3. Lesung beantragt, also erst das nächste Mal "

.....kommt die Abstimmung!


----------



## Obstbrot (2. Juni 2013)

MOinsen miteinander 

wollt ma fragen, gehts hier generell nur um Touren also strecke fahren usw?
Hätte noch n angbot falls einer von euch auch mal im DH/FR bereich unterwegs ist (alles auch mit dem enduro zu meistern)    liegt ca 30 autominuten von kassel richtiung korbach entfernt. Auch super mit der Bahn zu erreichen. Nähere BEschreibung gibts dann bei interesse per PM.

Generell hab ich interesse mal ab und an richtung kassel ein paar neue Trails zu suchen. Singletraillastige touren wenn mans so nimmt, also so keine 3 meter breiten waldwege usw . Kenne bisweilen nur den Dörnberg und den Trail vom Bärenberg runter nach Zierenberg, letzteren hab ich aber noch nicht befahren 

falls noch jemand tipps hat, wo es den ein oder anderen interessanten singletrail gibt immer her damit  

gruß
obstbrot


----------



## Alpolex (5. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auch in Fritzlar & Umgebung unterwegs und hätte großes Interesse mit dem Hardtrail ein paar Touren zu machen. Hab bis jetzt in Fritzlar auch nur mit den Kollegen von der Arbeit mal eine Runde über den Edersee gedreht.


----------



## bergroff (10. Juni 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> da waren noch genug Reserven.



Er kam, fuhr, stürzte sich in die downhills des kniffligen XC von Bad Endbach und siegte, wieder einmal:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem fun-Klasse-Einsatz, TKS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (10. Juni 2013)

Danke  Hat Spass gemacht, mal wieder was technisches zu fahren. Auch wenn ich bergauf herausgeholte 100m Vorsprung in den Abfahrten wieder vernichtet habe ;-) Die letzte Runde war schon hart, Dauer-Puls 182 und kurbeln am Anschlag tut weh. Dafür alles auf dem grossen Kettenblatt gedrückt.


----------



## h0rst99 (10. Juni 2013)

Sauber


----------



## TKS (10. Juni 2013)

... und der HRV hat ständig misstrauisch rübergeschaut... :-D


----------



## 300exageLX (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

bin aus dem Raum Stuttgart und am WE in Kassel (...wo meine Frau her kommt). Kann man sich bei Euch anschliessen für ne Tour Sa. oder So. - 2-3 Std. z.B.?

Fahre seit 20 Jahren cc und bin soweit ganz fit.

Grüsse
Claudio


----------



## TKS (13. Juni 2013)

300exageLX schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> bin aus dem Raum Stuttgart und am WE in Kassel (...wo meine Frau her kommt). Kann man sich bei Euch anschliessen für ne Tour Sa. oder So. - 2-3 Std. z.B.?
> 
> ...



Am Samstag ist Willingen (Marathon)  und Bikefestival.


----------



## bergroff (20. Juni 2013)

Ganz frisch vom HessenTag:

der Präsi mit dem Runden Tisch, der Habichtswaldstrecke (!?) und der Waldgesetzverabschiedung für nächste Woche: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10704581#post10704581


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (27. Juni 2013)

geschafft:::::



HelmutK schrieb:


> Der Hessische Landtag hat heute in Dritter  Lesung das neue Waldgesetz mit den Stimmen der Regierungsfraktionen von  CDU und FDP verabschiedet.
> 
> Wie geht es jetzt weiter:
> 
> Das Waldgesetz wird zunächst vom Landtagspräsidenten beurkundet und dann  an den Ministerpräsidenten weitergeleitet. Dieser veröffentlicht  (=verkündet) es im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt. Am Tag nach der  Verkündung tritt es in Kraft.


----------



## TKS (2. Juli 2013)

Super


----------



## JACK B. (18. Juli 2013)

Ist schon jemand die neue MTB Habichtswaldstrecke gefahren?

http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/diesem-soll-wald-radeln-3011479.html

Ist der Parkplatz "Roter Stollen" am Golfplatz vorbei und dann links?

Wünsche einen schönen Tag.


----------



## OPM (18. Juli 2013)

JACK B. schrieb:


> Ist schon jemand die neue MTB Habichtswaldstrecke gefahren?
> 
> http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/diesem-soll-wald-radeln-3011479.html
> 
> Ist der Parkplatz "Roter Stollen" am Golfplatz vorbei und dann links?



Ja mehrfach, hat allerdings nur geringen Singletrail Anteil (kurz am Anfang ab Firnsbachtal, dann nochmal kurze Strecke unterhalb Hohes Gras) ansonsten komplett Forstautobahn.

Die Beschilderung geht so, dem Prinzip des "Element of Least Surprise" wurde nicht gefolgt (d.h. Wegmarken sollten da sein, wo man sie erwartet, also z.B da, wo auch sich auch die anderen befinden), so fragt man sich des öfteren ob man denn nun noch auf dem richtigen Weg ist (Verfahren ist aber OK, so erhöht sich zwangsläufig der Singletrailanteil  ).

Wenn man nicht mehr weiss, ob man noch auf der MTB-Strecke ist, einfach die Route nehmen, die asphaltiert ist, dann kommt man sicher wieder auf die Strecke. 

Wenn man den Trail auf einer anderen Strecke kreuzt, als an den zwei ausgewiesenen Startpunkten hat man keine Chance den Trail zu erkennen, da die Markierungen auch nicht an den Wegweisern angebracht sind (so, z.B. wenn man vom Kuhberg kommend bergauf Richtung Habichtspiel einbiegt; der letzte Wegweiser ist in der anderen Richtung vom Fritz-Katta-Eck kommend auf der rechten Seite).

Der Trail scheint als Einbahnstrasse konzipiert zu sein und den komischen Gatterverhau am Waldrand oberhalb der Autobahnbrücke versteh ich nicht recht (soll dass etwa dazu dienen, dass man zwangsweise abbremsen muss?)

Is aber eh wurscht, da man sich sogar als Auswärtiger eigentlich nicht im Habichtswald verirren kann. 

Protip: Auf den Trail einfahren, dann immer nach innen orientieren.


----------



## TB_KS (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

bin die Strecke vor 2 oder 3 Wochen gefahren (war noch nicht ganz zuende ausgeschildert, ich hatte aber eine grobe Karte). Über die Parkplätze kann ich Dir nichts sagen, ich benutze normalerweise kein Auto zum Radfahren . Man kommt aber am Golfplatz vorbei, also kann man vermutlich den Parkplatz benutzen den Du meinst. Vom Druseltal kommt man ziemlich gut an die Strecke; ÖPNV wäre also auch möglich. Macht am Ende vielleicht 200-300hm mehr.

Die Strecke ist nicht völlig unbrauchbar, aber man merkt, dass die "Konfliktfreiheit" im Vordergrund stand. Viel Forstautobahn und sogar Abfahrten auf Aspalt, was nun wirklich nicht sein sollte. Andererseits gibts abgelegene wirklich schicke und technische Abschnitte, die ich bisher nicht kannte.

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## h0rst99 (18. Juli 2013)

.... ich bin mal gespannt. Werde dort nächste Woche mal ein paar Bestzeiten 'in den Asphalt brennen'


----------



## OPM (18. Juli 2013)

Bilder der "offiziellen" MTB Strecke (im Original auf meiner Fotoseite):


----------



## h0rst99 (18. Juli 2013)

Wie jetzt... dieser zugewachsene, zeckenverseuchte 'Pfad' soll eine offizielle Mountainbike-Strecke sein??? Unglaublich ....


----------



## OPM (18. Juli 2013)

Bilder der inoffiziellen MTB Strecke (alter X7 Trail Seite Schauenburg, Einstieg unterhalb Klettergarten Hohes Gras), Orginale auf meiner Fotoseite:

















Brennnesseln fördern die Durchblutung!


----------



## JACK B. (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo!
Danke Euch für die Infos.
So richtig spannend sieht die Strecke aber nicht aus. Ich werde mir mal selber ein Urteil bilden.
Den Parkplatz "Roter Stollen" wollte ich als Startpunkt/Anhaltspunkt nehmen. Ich fahre da schon auch mit dem Bike hin. Komme allerdings aus dem Osten Kassels, da brauche ich ein brauchbaren Punkt, an dem ich die Strecke starten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (18. Juli 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt... dieser zugewachsene, zeckenverseuchte 'Pfad' soll eine offizielle Mountainbike-Strecke sein??? Unglaublich ....



Meinste das erste Bild von TKS? Das ist der Einstieg zur Kaffeemühle oberhalb Firnsbachtal Richtung Bismarckturm; das Gras ist bloss da wo das Schild ist, dahinter geht's in den Wald und nach 20m ist Forstautobahn.

Ich weiss auch garnicht was ihr mit den Zecken habt; ich hatte noch keine, dabei bin ich echt nicht schnell unterwegs.


----------



## h0rst99 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich meine die Bilder von Dir. Die letzten 4, die Du gepostet hast.


----------



## OPM (18. Juli 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ich meine die Bilder von Dir. Die letzten 4, die Du gepostet hast.



Das ist meine Hausstrecke, oben steht INoffiziell.


----------



## h0rst99 (18. Juli 2013)

Ach so... okay - diese Nummer hatte ich neulich schon den Trail vom Bärenberg runter, braucht kein Mensch sowas


----------



## OPM (18. Juli 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ach so... okay - diese Nummer hatte ich neulich schon den Trail vom Bärenberg runter, braucht kein Mensch sowas



Im Winter isses übersichtlicher.


----------



## h0rst99 (18. Juli 2013)

Das stimmt wohl


----------



## TKS (20. Juli 2013)

Laut Naturpark und Hessenforst soll man denen Bescheid geben wenn die Strecke zu arg zuwuchert. Dann schneiden die das wieder frei. So zumindest seinerzeit die mündliche Aussage.


----------



## TKS (23. Juli 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ach so... okay - diese Nummer hatte ich neulich schon den Trail vom Bärenberg runter, braucht kein Mensch sowas



... der Trail ist außer beim Marathon doch IMMER zugewachsen - das Brennen gehört einfach dazu


----------



## h0rst99 (23. Juli 2013)

Also von Ende August bis Anfang/Ende Juni ist er frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JACK B. (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen !!!
Heute bin ich die ausgeschilderte MTB Strecke im Habichtswald gefahren.
Aus dem Osten Kassels habe ich mich durch die ganze Stadt gequält, an der Löwenburg vorbei zum Herkules, um dann am Parkplatz Roter Stollen die Strecke in Angriff zu nehmen.
Mein Ergebnis vorweg: Die Strecke ist der absolute Witz. Entweder asphaltierte Straßen oder breite Forstwege. Mehr gibt es im Prinzip nicht.
Ich habe mich total gelangweilt und war froh, als ich endlich wieder am Startpunkt angekommen war. Die ganze Zeit über habe ich mich kontrollierend umgeschaut, da ich ständig damit gerechnet habe, dass mich Rennradfahrer auf der Strecke überholen.
Die Strecke ist total am Thema vorbei. Den Bikern, denen sie die Strecken im Habichtswald usw zerstört haben, hat man mit dieser Strecke jedenfalls keine Alternative geboten.
Ich vermute mittlerweile, dass man uns komplett aus dem Habichtswald verbannen will. Die Strecke ist der Beginn. Das Argument wird jetzt sein: Ja, wir haben doch jetzt extra eine Strecke für Euch gebaut.
Im Osten Kassels sind die mit grünem Pfeil und grünem Rad ausgeschilderten Wege in dem Zustand, wie die neue MTB Strecke. Ein Witz für das Bike. 
Folgendes Schild auf der Strecke verdeutlicht das Problem sehr anschaulich.


Die Beschilderung ist auch nicht so toll. Die Schilder sind sehr klein. Man konnte sich auch nicht entscheiden, ob man das Schild vor oder nach dem Abzweig aufstellt. Das ändert sich die Strecke über. 
Für mich gab es heute folgende Erkenntnisse:
Die Strecke brauche ich nicht.
Die Reifen, die ich Samstag aufgezogen habe, muss ich wieder abziehen


----------



## klonx (28. Juli 2013)

Vermutlich waren mehrere Mitarbeiter von Hessen-Forst monatelang damit beschäftigt die Strecke auszuarbeiten und haben dabei auch noch richtig viel Geld gekostet.
Aus einer eigentlich guten Idee wurde eine fürchterlich langweilige Runde. Dazu noch Rückewege, die als Trails bezeichnet werden und nach einem nächtlichen Sommergewitter schlammig und beinahe unfahrbar werden. Die wenigen netten Trails die es da oben gibt werden weiträumig auf Asphalt und Schotter umfahren. Langeweile pur. Die Ausschilderung macht das Finden der Strecke auch nicht unbedingt einfach.
Laut Habichtswald-Homepage soll es ja noch weitere Strecken geben, das Geld ließe sich sicherlich sinnvoller verwenden. Selbst wenn die Runden anspruchsvoller und schöner werden, bleiben die Zielgruppe doch Leute, die auch ohne schlechte Ausschilderung in der Lage sind mit dem nötigen Respekt vor Natur und Mitmenschen eine nette Tour im Habichtswald zu finden. Das eigentliche Problem wird dabei nicht gelöst. Der wilde Trailbau wird damit sicherlich nicht verhindert, denn Integralbehelmte Kids werden auf den "MTB-Strecken" eher wenig Spaß haben und diese meiden.


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Juli 2013)

So war auch mein Eindruck der ersten Strecken-Besichtigung:

Mindestens 6 (sechs!) Mal lässt der Streckenverlauf einen Trail links oder rechts liegen, um ihn weiträumig auf Teer zu umfahren. Stellenweise war ich mir nicht mal mehr sicher, ob ich mich überhaupt noch auf der Strecke befinde...

Ansonsten ist diese Strecke natürlich erstmal ein guter Anfang. Mal sehen was und ob da in Zukunft noch etwas kommt.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Juli 2013)

... also diese komische neue Cup-Wertung vom NordhessenCup ist doch echt mal voll für'n Ars*h, oder?

(Sorry, muss hier grad mal meinem Unmut Luft machen...)


----------



## TKS (1. August 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... also diese komische neue Cup-Wertung vom NordhessenCup ist doch echt mal voll für'n Ars*h, oder?
> 
> (Sorry, muss hier grad mal meinem Unmut Luft machen...)



... deswegen wird die ja auch von mir gemieden ;-) Entweder gewinnt man lang oder lässt es sein  Ich weiß auch nicht was das soll.


----------



## TKS (1. August 2013)

Wenn alle Belange (Privatwald, Naturschutz und die bereits vorhandenen 'Premiumwege') berücksichtigt werden wird eine Strecke so wie sie jetzt ist. Die MTBler haben einen Fuß in der Tür, mehr nicht. Trotzdem toll dass das so geklappt hat und danke an alle Beteiligten. Das muss ausgebaut werden - aber wer machts? Ich frage hier auch selbstkritisch. Bergroff hat schon mehrere sehr gute Ansätze genannt, aber dafür muss man den Hintern hochbekommen. Und die Wandervögel machen das sehr geschickt - ist ein Weg erst ein Premiumweg können wir den offiziell als MTB-Strecke vergessen.

Der Weg beim Bilstein-Marathon zum Bilstein hoch ist auch ein Beispiel - wer dort schon mal außerhalb des Marathons gefahren ist weiß was ich meine. Ich bin da schon vor 20 Jahren hoch und runter gefahren, jetzt ist es nicht mehr erlaubt - es gibt eine tolle Ausweichstrecke... 

Viele der schönen Trails die ich Ewigkeiten im Habichtswald ohne Konflikte mit Wanderern gefahren bin heißen auf einmal Habichtswaldsteig, Kasselsteig, blablabla. 

Es soll auch Leute geben die die GPS-Daten der Trails zum Nachfahren gegen Geld ins Netz stellen - toller Bärendienst. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (1. August 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> Wenn alle Belange (Privatwald, Naturschutz und die bereits vorhandenen 'Premiumwege') berücksichtigt werden wird eine Strecke so wie sie jetzt ist. Die MTBler haben einen Fuß in der Tür, mehr nicht. Trotzdem toll dass das so geklappt hat und danke an alle Beteiligten. Das muss ausgebaut werden - aber wer machts? Ich frage hier auch selbstkritisch. Bergroff hat schon mehrere sehr gute Ansätze genannt, aber dafür muss man den Hintern hochbekommen. Und die Wandervögel machen das sehr geschickt - ist ein Weg erst ein Premiumweg können wir den offiziell als MTB-Strecke vergessen.



Deshalb muß die Frechheit bekämpft werden, wie in offiziellen Veröffentlichungen zu diesen Premiumwegen eine gemeinsame Nutzung ausgeschlossen wird, obwohl sowas noch nicht mal rechtlich irgendeine Grundlage hat.

Die normative Kraft des Faktischen heisst für mich in dem Fall: Gefahren wird da erst recht; was "verboten" ist, macht mich grad erst scharf, vor allem wenn die "Verbote" lediglich in der Einbildung dieser Leute bestehen, und noch nicht mal mit einer Sanktionsdrohung verbunden werden können.
Pech gehabt, Arschlecken! 

Gestern um ca. 17:00 Herkules->O-Trail->Schauenburg gefahren und kein Schwein gesehen: Klar, der Himmel war bedeckt und kein Wochenende/Wasserspiel Touristenspektakel angesagt.



TKS schrieb:


> Viele der schönen Trails die ich Ewigkeiten im Habichtswald ohne Konflikte mit Wanderern gefahren bin heißen auf einmal Habichtswaldsteig, Kasselsteig, blablabla.



What's in a name...
Und was auf irgendwelchen websites (wie HBWSteig) zu angeblichen "Verboten" bez. MTB-Nutzung steht, is mir latte und das ist (erst recht nach dem neuen Waldgesetz) die gültige Rechtslage.



TKS schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben die die GPS-Daten der Trails zum Nachfahren gegen Geld ins Netz stellen - toller Bärendienst. Danke



Mir wurscht; gibt schliesslich genug freie Angebote/Plattformen bzw. die Möglichkeit, diese zu nutzen/selbst zu veröffentlichen. Wer für GPS-Tracks zahlt, zahlt bestimmt auch für Internetpr0n.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. August 2013)

Sagt mal was haltet ihr von der A44 im Söhrewald ?


----------



## OPM (1. August 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Sagt mal was haltet ihr von der A44 im Söhrewald ?



Zu asphaltlastig zum Biken.


----------



## h0rst99 (1. August 2013)

OPM schrieb:


> Zu asphaltlastig zum Biken.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. August 2013)

Na ich finde es voll Assi was die da so machen!
Wald weg, Trails weg, Trinkwasser weg.


----------



## RoteBerghexe (1. August 2013)

Die A44 ist derzeit im Kaufunger Wald oberhalb oder auf der B7 geplant, die ortsferne Söhretrasse (da wo schon die Brücke im Wald steht) wünschen sich die Kaufunger. wg. der Lärmbelästigung.  Die geplante Trasse ist derzeit oberhalb der Kunstmühle vom Stiftsförster markiert. Vielleicht auch für die  Kasseler mal interessant abzufahren. Er bietet auch Führungen an.   Die großen blauen Autobahnschilder werden mich dann deutlich mehr von den Wegen fernhalten, als die kleinen blauen Kassel-Steig-Schilder :-(


----------



## DomW (2. August 2013)

ALTER, nach dem "Druckablass", über die MTB Strecke im Habichtswald, kommt bei mir auch "ich platze gleich", beim Thema A44...

Zum HWS schließe ich mich OPM an ;-)
Und zur A44 kann ich Dich verstehen Doc, aber irgendwo muss man ja die Bahn dann langziehen.
Alternativ wäre wahrscheinlich die B7 einfach mit Leitplanken zu versehen und überall aus zwei oder manchmal drei Spuren vier zu machen.
Da wo ne "Überholspur" ist kann man ja schon anfangen, denn da ist ja eh 70 - als wenn man da bei regulärer Geschwindigkeit einen LKW der 70 fährt überholen "könnte" - "überhol doch schneller, dann blitzen wir Dich"...
FTW!

Anderes Thema wann drehen wir mal alle wieder ne Runde zusammen?


----------



## TKS (3. August 2013)

A44: Die Söhrewaldtrasse macht bestimmt am meisten Sinn, schon allein wegen der Anbindung an die A7. Aber der ehemalige langjährige hessische Verkehrsminister kommt aus Melsungen  Der jetzige Jungspund kommt aus Kaufungen - er will, kann da aber vermutlich nix mehr machen. 

Die B7 ist ein Zustand - die A44 muss auf jeden Fall her. Und irgendwo muss sie ja wirklich langführen. Jeder will drauf fahren, keiner will sie vor der Tür haben...  Und wo die Blitzen stehen weiß doch wirklich jeder - ansonsten einfach Blitzer.de aufs Handy, möööööönsch 

OK, zurück zum Thema


----------



## bergroff (14. August 2013)

TKS: OK, zurück zum Thema [/quote]

...und endet mit dem PremiumWanderweg und dem GeländeradfahrVerbot, wie am Bilstein zu sehen.


----------



## OPM (15. August 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> TKS: OK, zurück zum Thema



...und endet mit dem PremiumWanderweg und dem GeländeradfahrVerbot, wie am Bilstein zu sehen.[/QUOTE]

Check ich da was nicht, oder ist der Schilderwald da in sich widersprüchlich?

Es geht doch um den Premiumweg "P14"; und der soll in der einen Richtung nur Wanderweg mit MTB-"Verbot" sein, aber in der anderen Richtung gibt's auf ein und demselben Weg ein Linksfahrgebot für MTB? 

Noch nicht mal ignorieren, sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (16. August 2013)

OPM schrieb:


> ...und endet mit dem PremiumWanderweg und dem GeländeradfahrVerbot, wie am Bilstein zu sehen.



Check ich da was nicht, oder ist der Schilderwald da in sich widersprüchlich? Linksfahrgebot für MTB? 

Richtig erkannt, du kommst von links und sollst links wie auf der Insel an den Scharen von Premiumwanderern vorsichtig und mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit und lächelnd und grüßend vorbei oder kommst vom roten See und fährst festlandmäßig rechts und biegst rechts ab.....

(N)Doch (nicht mal) ignorieren, sowas.[/quote]


----------



## TKS (18. August 2013)

Hm, ich verbuche das Weiterfahren dort immer unter Gewohnheitsrecht  Und wer knallt schon mit Vollgas an Wanderern vorbei? Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme (d.h. von BEIDEN Seiten ) ist immer besser als Schilderwald. Nach mittlerweile 6 Wochen Autofahren in den USA in verschiedenen Staaten weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr warum wir in D immer so viele Schilder brauchen - ach ja, doch: Wir sind halt Deutsche und jeder will alles so geregelt haben dass er gar nicht mehr nachdenken muss, seinen gesunden Menschenverstand nicht mehr braucht und vor allem keine Rücksicht nehmen muss, denn er hat ja Recht... Das setzt sich im Wald fort.


----------



## El Butre (20. August 2013)

Hab heute auf dem "F" Trail zwischen Hohlestein und Gasthaus Ahnetal einen Tacho gefunden (Sigma ROX ) wenn jemand einen vermißt,einfach hier melden.


----------



## bergroff (21. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, wen's interessierts,

Radleraufzug in Kassel, Freitag, 23. August, 18 Uhr, Friedericianum:

www.criticalmasskassel.blogspot.de

wir behindern nicht den Verkehr, wir SIND der Verkehr


----------



## hutsche (21. August 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wen's interessierts,
> 
> Radleraufzug in Kassel, Freitag, 23. August, 18 Uhr, Friedericianum:
> 
> ...



Gibt´s bei diesem Mumpitz auch irgendeine politische Message?


----------



## JACK B. (21. August 2013)

Mumpitz??? Gehts noch???
Leider gibt es nur wenige Städte (und somit auch Menschen) in Deutschland, die das Fahrrad als gleichberechtigtes Verkehrsmittel erkennen, akzeptieren und wertschätzen. Kassel steht da ebenfalls nicht ganz vorne auf der Liste. Vernünftige Argumente helfen leider nicht immer. Deshalb gibt es für Radfahrer in den Städten nur eine Lösung: Mehr fahren!!!
Das passiert am Freitag.


----------



## hutsche (21. August 2013)

JACK B. schrieb:


> Mumpitz??? Gehts noch???
> Leider gibt es nur wenige Städte (und somit auch Menschen) in Deutschland, die das Fahrrad als gleichberechtigtes Verkehrsmittel erkennen, akzeptieren und wertschätzen. Kassel steht da ebenfalls nicht ganz vorne auf der Liste. Vernünftige Argumente helfen leider nicht immer. Deshalb gibt es für Radfahrer in den Städten nur eine Lösung: Mehr fahren!!!
> Das passiert am Freitag.



Ja, es geht noch.

Glaubst du im Ernst, dass eine vermeintlich legitime und geplante Verkehrsbehinderung Leute zum Umdenken bewegt? Wo ist da der konstruktive Ansatz? 

Zumal ich es absolut albern finde, mich als Fahrradfahrer zu bezeichnen und gleichzeitig abgrenzend von Autofahrern zu reden. Ich bin beides.

Außerdem: Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss, das Fahrrad sei von der Mehrheit nicht als gleichberechtigtes Verkehrsmittel akzeptiert? Woran machst du das fest? Ich hoffe, du argumentierst jetzt nicht mit dem Fehlverhalten einzelner motorisierter VK-Teilnehmer gegenüber dir!


----------



## JACK B. (21. August 2013)

Also, für mich ist das keine Verkehrsbehinderung. Es sind einfach nur viele mit dem Rad unterwegs. Bei mit Autos vollgestopften Städten, redet doch auch keiner von Verkehrsbehinderung. Mal ganz abgesehen von den restlichen Nebenwirkungen. Es gibt inzwischen Städte, in den die Infrastruktur für Fahrräder so gut ist, dass es zu Fahrradstaus kommt. 
Ich kann doch Deine Argumentation voll verstehen, aber ich sehe inzwischen keine andere Möglichkeit mehr, auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. In meiner Gemeinde habe ich mich bei der Planung einer neuen Straße für einen Radstreifen eingesetzt. Wurde abgebügelt, obwohl per Gesetz geregelt ist, dass bei so einem Bauvorhaben alle Verkehrsteilnehmer berücksichtigt werden müssen. Die Lobby der Geschäftsleute hatten Angst um ihre Parkplätze. Die Chance, auch finanziell, für sie durch erhöhten Radverkehr sehen sie einfach nicht. Radwege werden in unserer Gemeinde im Winter nicht vom Schnee befreit. Es gibt Städte, in denen wird der Radweg vor der Straße vom Schnee befreit.
Es gibt Klimaschutzkonzepte, in denen die Mobilität keine Rolle spielen. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.
Ich kann Dir unzählige weitere Beispiele aufzählen. Plus diverser Untersuchungen zum Thema Radverkehr in Städten. Von dem Fehlverhalten einzelner Autofahrer hängt meine Meinung nicht ab. Das ärgert mich zwar, und hält mich etwas vom Rennradfahren ab, aber mich alleine darauf zu stützen wäre etwas zu plump.
Denke nicht, dass ich ein rauchender, bunter, alternativer Hippie Radfahrer bin. Nee. Ich fahre Rad, Auto, Motorrad, Bus, Bahn und gehe zu Fuß. Ich bin schlicht Verkehrsteilnehmer. Und ich möchte weiterhin möglichst alle Verkehrsmittel nutzen. Ein Traum wäre, die perfekte Verzahnung aller Verkehrsmittel. Dann gäbe es auch nicht den Nur-Radfahrer, den Nur-Autofahrer und jeder lernt die andere Seite zu akzeptieren.
Mir geht es einfach um Akzeptanz. Wenn ich mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs bin, habe ich eigentlich nie Probleme mit den Wanderen. Es klappt. Ich grüße, fahre langsamer....
Geht doch. Warum nicht auf der Straße? Weil das Rad nicht ernsthaft akzeptiert ist. In meiner Straße werde ich belächelt, wenn ich nach der Arbeit mit dem Rad heim komme.

Übrigens, die oben besprochene MTB Strecke Habichtswald zeigt doch den öffentlichen Umgang mit dem Thema exemplarisch auf.


----------



## hutsche (21. August 2013)

JACK B. schrieb:


> Also, für mich ist das keine Verkehrsbehinderung. Es sind einfach nur viele mit dem Rad unterwegs. Bei mit Autos vollgestopften Städten, redet doch auch keiner von Verkehrsbehinderung. Mal ganz abgesehen von den restlichen Nebenwirkungen.



Eine Behinderung im Verkehr ist eine Beeinträchtigung der Nutzung des öffentlichen Verkehrsraumes im Rahmen der Widmung durch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer. Ich denke, ich muss hier nicht weiter ausführen, dass zweifelsfrei eine Verkehrsbehinderung vorliegt und verweise auf §1 II StVO. Stelle dir mal die Frage, ob ein gezieltes Treffen, um Massen von Radfahrern auf begrenzten Verkehrsraum zu bringen, nur um andere zu behindern und sich bemerkbar zu machen, eine "den Umständen unvermeidbare" Behinderung i.S.d. §1 II StVO ist.

Allerdings sehe ich hier eher Versammlungscharakter, da eine Zusammenkunft von mindestens zwei Menschen mit dem Ziel vorliegt, an der öffentlichen Meinungsbildung mitzuwirken.
Zur Info:
Eine Versammlung muss einen Leiter haben und angemeldet sein.

Deine sonstigen Ausführungen sind sicherlich berechtigt, und wer meint, dafür demonstrieren zu müssen: Bitte, gerne! 
Allerdings sind gewisse Spielregeln zu beachten, s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (21. August 2013)

So, ich habe mir den Blog jetzt angeschaut.... Mhhh, ich kann die Argumente auch hier teilweise verstehen, aber ganz ehrlich reicht es nicht das Ganze für gut zu heißen oder zu unterstützen. Kassel ist in Sachen Verkehrsplanung sehr weit hinten. Diese Diskussionen gibts schon seit Jahren. Oder kennt hier jemand eine grüne Welle für Autofahrer? Aber eins muss ich auch mal sagen. In den letzten Jahren ist der Ausbau der Radwege und die Beschilderung sehr weit voran geschritten und da ist einiges passiert. Ich muss allerdings auch dazu sagen, dass ich nicht allzu oft durch Ks fahre, aber wenn rege ich mich eher als Autofahrer auf und fühle ich als Radfahrer wohl. Und die Rowdies auf beiden Seiten wird es immer geben. Die Aktion hat für mich eher was von Provokation als konkrete Ziele zu verfolgen. Sollte ich unrecht haben, dann lasse ich mich gern überzeugen!!!!


----------



## JACK B. (21. August 2013)

Sorry, aber ich bin da nicht Eurer Meinung.


----------



## bergroff (21. August 2013)

JACK B. schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin da nicht Eurer Meinung.



Sicherlich, vor 30 Jahren durch Kassel mit dem Rad zu fahren, war mir als vom Land kommend schon an vielen Stellen grauselig und am besten nur über die Bürgersteige zu bewältigen, aber damals mit Fünfgang und Stahlrahmen kein Thema. Gerade in den letzten Jahren hat sich schon viel getan, radwegstechnisch wie auch im Umgang miteinander. Dafür ist aber auch der Verkehr viel dichter geworden, nicht nur die Konrads, sondern auch mehr Straßenbahntakte und viel mehr Autos. Derzeit wurde oder wird noch einiges im Zusammenhang mit dem Hessentag investiert, dann sind wir gespannt und wieder wird es ruhiger beim weiteren Ausbau in und um Kassel. 

Bin ich nun egoistisch und hab als Radfahrer Aufmerksamkeitsdefizite, daß ich eine solche Aktion unterstützenswert halte, oder könnte noch viel mehr gemacht werden, um das Radfahren, insbesondere in der Stadt und den Umlandgemeinden sicherer aber auch angenehmer und durchaus auch schneller und akzeptabler zu machen, uns als vollwertigen Verkehrsteilnehmer mit aufzunehmen und zu akzepieren? Und, guck ich in andere Länder, da passiert viel mehr und wird mehr gemacht.

Setz ich mich für Fahrradschutzstreifen entlang der vielbefahrenen Hannoverschen Straße in Niestetal-Sandershausen ein, werde ich von der Politik müde belächelt und abgeschmettert, man brauche doch die Parkplätze und die Autos. Also setz ich mich dem täglichen Abenteuer nichtsdesdotrotz aus, werde als Radfahrer angemacht oder am besten besonders von den NVV-Bussen an die Bordsteinlinie gedrückt. Zwischenzeitlich neig ich bei hinter mir hupenden auch mal anzuhalten und besonders die Fahrerinnen auf ihr Tun hinzuweisen und ganz autonom den Verkehr mal etwas zu entschleunigen. Natürlich fahr ich den Steinweg auf dem linken Gehweg gegen den Strich nicht so erlaubt hoch und hechte einem Termin in der Stadt hinterher, weil die Grünphase an der GehwegsRadfahrAmpel einfach zu lange auf sich warten läst und sprinte zur nächsten Ampel, da klappt es mit der Grünphase um richtig zu wechseln. 

Frag ich nach der Öffnung der Einbahnstraße in der Ellenbachstraße in Salzmannshausen zum Radfahren beim Radwegsbeauftragten der Stadt, bekomm ich als schriftliche Antwort, wäre zu gefährlich und der hierüber verlaufende Radweg zur SMA möge bitte abgestiegen und auf dem Gehweg begangen zu werden. Gehts in die Zeitung, reagiert der Stadtbaurat innerhalb von 24 Stunden und verspricht die Öffnung. Gesagt, getan, wann wurde es gemacht, ein dreiviertel Jahr später. Natürlich waren alle frei genug und verbotener Weise hier weiter durchzufahren. Oder, was ist beim Umbau der Kreuzung Hafenbrücke zur Hafenstraße so alles für den kreuzenden Radwegsverkehr vor kurzem erst mit diversem fachlichen Ra(d) so alles schiefgegangen und kommt es täglich mehrfach zu unangenehmen Begegnungsverkehren. Oder, oder, oder -da kennt jeder so seine Ecken und Wege-.....

Vielleicht guck ich aber auch zu sehr durch die Fahrradbrille

bergroff


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (21. August 2013)

Diesen Freitag? Bin dabei!


----------



## JACK B. (22. August 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Eine Behinderung im Verkehr ist eine Beeinträchtigung der Nutzung des öffentlichen Verkehrsraumes im Rahmen der Widmung durch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer. Ich denke, ich muss hier nicht weiter ausführen, dass zweifelsfrei eine Verkehrsbehinderung vorliegt und verweise auf §1 II StVO. Stelle dir mal die Frage, ob ein gezieltes Treffen, um Massen von Radfahrern auf begrenzten Verkehrsraum zu bringen, nur um andere zu behindern und sich bemerkbar zu machen, eine "den Umständen unvermeidbare" Behinderung i.S.d. §1 II StVO ist.



Was ist denn bitte eine "..unvermeidbare/vermeidbare Behinderung.." im Straßenverkehr? Das ist dünnes Eis.
Die Leute die für die Kurzstrecke zur Arbeit das Auto nehmen?
Die Jungs, die sich mit ihren Autos zum Spazierenfahren verabreden und zu fünft... hintereinander durch die Stadt fahren?
Machen wir nicht alle Fahrten mit dem Auto, die vermeidbar wären?
Die Stadt bricht doch jetzt nicht zusammen, weil sich eine Gruppe Radfahrer/innen trifft. 
Beim Hessentag ist die Infrastruktur für Fußgänger und Radfahrer geschaffen worden. Das war doch toll. Hessentag rum - alles wieder weg. 
Ich behaupte, bei entsprechend guter Infrastruktur würden wir häufiger das Rad nehmen.


----------



## hutsche (22. August 2013)

JACK B. schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte eine "..unvermeidbare/vermeidbare Behinderung.." im Straßenverkehr? Das ist dünnes Eis.
> Die Leute die für die Kurzstrecke zur Arbeit das Auto nehmen?
> Die Jungs, die sich mit ihren Autos zum Spazierenfahren verabreden und zu fünft... hintereinander durch die Stadt fahren?
> Machen wir nicht alle Fahrten mit dem Auto, die vermeidbar wären?



Guten Morgen,

und bitte richtig zitieren: Es heißt "den Umständen nach unvermeidbar". Zunächst ist das auch kein "dünnes Eis", sondern eine Begrifflichkeit aus der StVO. Es geht so gut wie nie darum, eine bestimmte Verkehrsbeteiligung gänzlich auszuschließen, sondern darum, dass sich ein jeder im Rahmen seiner bestimmten Verkehrsbeteiligung auch sozialverträglich benimmt: eben den Umständen nach nicht mehr als unvermeidbar behindert oder belästigt.
Du hast aber recht, dass es durchaus Grenzfälle gibt, bei denen schwarz/weiß nicht funktioniert. 
Deine Beispiele sind allerdings recht einfach zu bewerten.

1. Kurzstreckenverkehr mit dem Auto muss man nicht gut heißen, bewegt sich jedoch völlig im Rahmen der öffentlichen Widmung. Sollte Kurzstreckenverkehr Staus provozieren, wodurch "Langstreckler" behindert werden, müssen diese das hinnehmen. Die pure Anwesenheit im Straßenverkehr führt fast immer zu einer Behinderung, allerdings ist dies auch unvermeidbar, da man sich ja nicht in Luft auflösen kann.

2. Das Cruisen durch die Stadt ist, wenn andere belästigt werden, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (Unnützes Hin- und Herfahren i.S.d. §30 StVO). Wenn schon eine Belästigung ordnungswidrig ist, ist das in dieser Konstellation eine Behinderung erst recht.

3. Deine letzte Frage wurde schon beantwortet. Es geht nicht um "vermeidbar" schlechthin, sondern um die Anpassung der eigenen Fahrweise.
In der heutigen VK-Dichte kann man in den Städten gar nicht vor die Tür treten, ohne wen anders zu behindern. Das ist fast schon eine Binsenweisheit.

Gezieltes massenhaftiges Auftreten, bewusste Kollonenbildung, um ein Überholen zu erschweren, bewusstes Langsamfahren sind Dinge, die den Umständen nach vermeidbar sind. Vor allem, wenn das ganze kein eigentliches Fahrtziel hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (22. August 2013)

@bergroff

Eine Forderung nach korrektem Verhalten anderer sollte Hand-in-Hand gehen mit dem eigenen Verhalten. Du bist wohl eher ein Negativbeispiel: Du gibst öffentlich Fehlverhalten zu (Rotlichtfahrten, Gehweg, VK-Behinderung), prangerst aber im selben Atemzug andere an. Das passt nicht; diese Geistesleistung hättest du auch selbst erbringen können.

Deine Sachargumente sind sicherlich zumindest diskussionswürdig und auch sinnvoll, wie schon zuvor die von Jack B. 
Bei dir wage ich jedoch eine gewisse Borniertheit und Verbitterung zu erkennen, weshalb du auch emotional wirst ("belächelt") und dich an Einzelfällen festbeißt. Frage dich mal, ob das nicht mit deinem Auftreten und deiner Argumentationsweise zusammenhängt, wenn du nicht wie gewünscht als Radfahrer bzw. Diskussionspartner von den Verantwortlichen für voll genommen wirst. Wie oben ausgeführt bist du nämlich schon hier in ein riesiges Fettnäpfchen getreten. 

Critical mass ist sicherlich keine Form der Meinungsäußerung, mit der man ernst genommen wird und auf Sachebene tätig wird.


----------



## JACK B. (22. August 2013)

@hutsche

Für das falsche Zitat: Entschuldigung.

Du beziehst Dich in Deiner kompletten Argumentation auf die StVo.
In der Tat sind dort die besprochenen Dinge geregelt. Nutzt mir aber nichts, wenn das anscheinend bei dem überwiegenden Teil der Ordnungshüter noch nicht angekommen ist. Die sind aus meiner Sicht sehr autoverkehrlastig unterwegs.
Ein schönes Foto habe ich mal gesehen: Auf der rechten Straßenseite steht ein PKW unbeachtet auf dem Radweg. Genau gegenüber auf der linken Straßenseite kontrolliert ein Polizist die Lichtanlage an Fahrrädern (tagsüber).

Übrigens: Ich glaube, dass wir beide soweit gar nicht auseinander sind....


----------



## hutsche (23. August 2013)

Ich sehe die ganze Diskussion um ein fahrradfreundlicheres Kassel eher leidenschaftslos, weil ich persönlich keine gravierenden Probleme habe. Genauso sehe ich leidenschaftslos, wenn andere für ihre Interessen demonstrieren; soll jeder sein Grundrecht in Anspruch nehmen, wie er mag.

Was ich nur befürchte ist, dass hier die Art und Weise nicht passt, sie albern und kontraproduktiv ist. 

Inzwischen bin ich 11 Jahre, über 100000 km und über 4000 Stunden auf dem Rad in Kassel und Umland unterwegs. An Repression habe ich, obwohl dies IMMER mit einem nicht StVZO-konformen Rad geschah, NICHTS erfahren. Ich wurde nie wegen irgendeines Verstoßes kontrolliert.

Mit dem Auto kann man keine 30min ohne Ticket an der Uni parken, ohne dass das Ordnungsamt ein Knöllchen vergibt. Allein wegen Falschparkens oder Geschwindigkeitsverstößen habe ich in diesem Zeitraum deutlich mehr Repression als Autofahrer erfahren als als Radfahrer. Ich glaube, das kannst du als Motorrad- und ebenfalls Autofahrer zumindest in der Tendenz bestätigen.

Insofern halte ich dein aufgezeigtes Bild für nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## bergroff (23. August 2013)

Die nächste Generation war heute sehr aktiv:
"mit hunderten anderer cooler Radler 
völlig entspannt durch die Straßen gleiten
und zeigen, dass wir eine Macht sind​ CRITICAL MASS KASSEL"​  der Mumpitz(???) lebt, gaanz viele kamen, hat richtig Spasz gemacht! Bin auch weiter gern mal provokant, aber nee, wo kämen wir dann noch hin, doch nicht wie aus der taz zitiert: "Die Ampel ist Rot. Ich trete!"

www.taz.de/1/archiv/digitaz/artikel/?ressort=tz&dig=2013/04/27/a0017
www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ksrwpV9XiBs


----------



## onkel_c (25. August 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> TKS: OK, zurück zum Thema
> 
> ...und endet mit dem PremiumWanderweg und dem GeländeradfahrVerbot, wie am Bilstein zu sehen.



also ich sehe da kein fahrverbot, sorry. da steht nur: keine mtb strecke, nur wanderweg. ja und? da steht aber nicht, dass ich dort nicht fahren darf. ich habe doch kein problem damit, dass dies keine mtb strecke ist. auf die beschilderung kann ich durchaus verzichten. und das man wanderwege nicht befahren darf wäre mir auch neu. ein verbotsschild indes kann ich nicht erkennen! 

mir wäre auch schleierhaft worauf sich dieses beziehen sollte.

viel schlimmer empfinde ich das massenhafte holzroden in der söhre. dadurch ist mal wieder ein schöner endurolastiger trail dem forst zum opfer gefalllen. immer wenn man mal gerade etwas anspruchsvolleres zum fahren hat ...

einfach nur deprimierend in unserer region.


----------



## bergroff (25. August 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> einfach nur deprimierend in unserer region.



Gut erkannt, ist bestimmt kein offiziöses Schild nach StVO und nach dem neuen Waldbetretungsrecht lässt sich sicher das eine oder andere "Verbot" in Frage stellen, oder?

Das mit dem Holzroden nimmt mal wieder überhand, trotz der Beteuerungen von HessenForst auch mitten im Sommer immer mehr und dann bleibt alles einfach liegen, wie grad in einem der Forsthaustrails zur Nieste hin schon ein halbes Jahr fast. Also muß mal wieder zur Selbsthilfe gegriffen werden


----------



## onkel_c (26. August 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> .... Also muß mal wieder zur Selbsthilfe gegriffen werden



ja nur nimmt das langsam überhand. ich will fahren und nicht den wald aufräumen. was da gerade rückseitig der söhre richtung bergshausen-dörnhagen passiert ist unbeschreiblich.... es ist einfach lächerlich wenn man sich dann die flurschäden und hinterlassenschaften anschaut im vergleich zu einer kleinen singletrail strecke im wald. man kann da nur noch lachen. ich KANN den forst hier nicht mehr ernst nehemen und streite mittlerweile den herrschaften auch jeden willen, irgendwas für mtb'ler tun zu wollen ab.

ich war immer für legal. der forst hat es aber geschafft, dass mir das jetzt worschd ist. legal, illegal, ***eißegal!

freu mich schon wieder auf die endurorennen im september in thüringen. ist immer erstaunlich was da so geht und wie das gehandhabt wird!

bin jetzt erst mal auf der eurobike. werde mal schaun, ob ich nächste woche in den wald komme um ein bildchen zu machen ....


----------



## Flamingonuss (26. August 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ja, es geht noch.
> 
> Glaubst du im Ernst, dass eine vermeintlich legitime und geplante Verkehrsbehinderung Leute zum Umdenken bewegt? Wo ist da der konstruktive Ansatz?
> 
> ...



Das Zählen von den einzelnen Spuren zeigt schon, für welches umweltschädliches und gesundheitsbelastendes Verkehrsmittel die klaren Prioritäten gesetzt sind in dieser Stadt.


----------



## hutsche (26. August 2013)

Welche einzelnen Spuren meinst du? Und wie kommst du zu dem Schluss, dass einzelne Spuren einen Regelfall begründen?

Eine klarere und an Fakten orientierten Darstellungsweise wäre einer vernünftigen Diskussion zuträglicher, statt nebulöse und nicht greifbare Aussagen zu tätigen.


----------



## Flamingonuss (26. August 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> Welche einzelnen Spuren meinst du? Und wie kommst du zu dem Schluss, dass einzelne Spuren einen Regelfall begründen?
> 
> Eine klarere und an Fakten orientierten Darstellungsweise wäre einer vernünftigen Diskussion zuträglicher, statt nebulöse und nicht greifbare Aussagen zu tätigen.



Autospuren im Vgl zu Radspuren. Wenn es denn *überhaupt* einen Radweg gibt.

Wie sachlicher soll es denn noch werden? Spuren zählen ist kleines Ein mal Eins - und das kannste gerne in 2, 4 oder 10 Städten machen.
Oder mach es mal in Kopenhagen und Kassel und vergleiche das Ergebnis.

Um es nochmal zu wiederholen:
_Wir behindern nicht den Verkehr - wir sind der Verkehr._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (27. August 2013)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Autospuren im Vgl zu Radspuren. Wenn es denn *überhaupt* einen Radweg gibt.
> 
> Wie sachlicher soll es denn noch werden? Spuren zählen ist kleines Ein mal Eins - und das kannste gerne in 2, 4 oder 10 Städten machen.
> Oder mach es mal in Kopenhagen und Kassel und vergleiche das Ergebnis.
> ...



1. Du hast immer noch kein konkretes Bild einer "Spur" aufgezeigt. Sagt doch mal ganz bestimmt anhand 2-3 Beispielen, was dir nicht gefällt und wie man es besser machen könnte! Mit der Wiederholung inhaltsloser und nicht greifbarer Phrasen wirst du kaum weiterkommen. Oder denkst du, so wäre ein konstruktiver Dialog mit den Verantwortlichen möglich?

2. Ich war noch nicht in Kopenhagen und kann daher nichts dazu sagen.

3. Das "Kleine Einmaleins" beherrsche ich gut genug um zu erkennen, dass für deine Rechnung eine Addition statt einer Multiplikation erforderlich ist: Das "Kleine Einspluseins".


----------



## Flamingonuss (27. August 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> 1. Du hast immer noch kein konkretes Bild einer "Spur" aufgezeigt. Sagt doch mal ganz bestimmt anhand 2-3 Beispielen, was dir nicht gefällt und wie man es besser machen könnte! Mit der Wiederholung inhaltsloser und nicht greifbarer Phrasen wirst du kaum weiterkommen. Oder denkst du, so wäre ein konstruktiver Dialog mit den Verantwortlichen möglich?
> 
> 2. Ich war noch nicht in Kopenhagen und kann daher nichts dazu sagen.
> 
> 3. Das "Kleine Einmaleins" beherrsche ich gut genug um zu erkennen, dass für deine Rechnung eine Addition statt einer Multiplikation erforderlich ist: Das "Kleine Einspluseins".



Entweder hier ist was eskaliert oder wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich hoffe letzteres, deswegen gebe ich mir mal ein bisschen Mühe:
1. Was ist eine Fahrspur?
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Fahrspur
Beispiel: Es gibt in einem Abschnitt in der Stadt 2 Fahrspuren (oder Fahrstreifen oder wie auch immer) in jede Richtung in KFZ Breite. Fahrradspuren gibt es entweder keine oder sie sind nur durch eine Bodenmarkierung (Farbstriche) von der Autospur getrennt (keine bauliche Trennung, etwa durch Bordsteine) - oder sie sind kurzzeitig auf den Bürgersteig verlegt und spätestens bei der nächsten Kreuzung muss wieder auf die Straße ausgewichen werden. Durch die fehlende bauliche Trennung gibt es vor allem beim rechts Abbiegen der Autos (und noch schlimmer LKWs) häufiges Übersehen der Radler_innen (die zb gerade aus weiter fahren wollen) mit schlimmen Unfallfolgen.
Während also etwa Autos mehrere Spuren haben, wird bei Fahrrädern davon ausgegangen, dass sie alle immer hintereinander fahren, keine Überholspur ist zu sehen. 

2. Das ist etwa in *Kopenhagen* durchaus vorhanden (bzw. Fahrrad-Autobahnen für Schnellfahrende) und verändert grundsätzlich die Frage, welches Verkehrsmittel eigentlich Priorität hat.
Das Auto, welches auch die stadtbewohnenden Menschen durch Lärm und Abgase sowie Reifenabrieb-Staub (wie auch immer das heißt) *krank* macht, oder das leise Fahrrad, welches keine Abgase und vergleichsweise wenig andere Krankmacher ausstößt.
Zu fahrradfreundlichen Städten hilft aber auch die Suchmaschine des Vertrauens weiter, Kopenhagen war nur in den Raum geworfen.

Konstruktiver Vorschlag? Naja etwa, dass es nicht wie etwa in manchen Straßen die Abfolge 
Straße III "Radweg" III Parkplätze III Fußweg
sondern
Straße III Parkplätze III Radweg III Fußweg
gibt. Denn sonst gibt es keine Abtrennung für die Autos, die den Radweg immer mitnutzen, weil er nur mit Strichen getrennt ist und der Abstand zu den Radelnden minimal gehalten wird. Und alle die Ein- oder Ausparken zwangsweise über den Radweg müssen und damit die Unfallgefahr radikal für alle erhöhen, vor allem beim Ausparken.

Und zu 3., wenn schon Schlaumeierei: Das kleine Einmaleins ist eine Redewendung, bei der die Grundrechenarten im niedrigen Zahlenbereich gemeint sind, nicht ausnahmslos die Multiplikation.
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Einmaleins[/b] :daumen:


----------



## bergroff (27. August 2013)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> 1. Was ist eine Fahrspur?



anderswo gehts anders aus vier autoFahrspuren, urbanes fahren für alle beteiligten, wie anbei (nicht nur unter Pälmchen geht das, wenn mann will).


----------



## TKS (28. August 2013)

So wie im Foto, nur nicht grün angemalt sieht das mit dem Radverkehr hier in Kalifornien aus. Sogar Beispiel Highway 1, Pacific Highway: Statt Standspur gibts nen Radweg. Hier fahren aber auch extrem viele Menschen mit dem Rennrad bzw. mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und die Jogger benutzen den Radweg mit. Die Autofahrer sind im Großen und Ganzen sehr rücksichtsvoll, das klassische beim-abbiegen-abgeschossen-werden konnte ich aber auch schon beobachten. Dabei hats mich in Kassel auch schon zweimal erwischt, weswegen ich nur noch mit dem PKW die 8 flachen km zur Arbeit fahre. Meine Gesundheit geht mir einfach vor.

Positivstes Beispiel welches ich bisher gesehen habe: Kopenhagen und Amsterdam. Allerdings war das in letzterer Stadt als Autofahrer überhaupt kein Spaß. Auch auf dem Landstrassen kommt man nicht so gut voran wegen der bevorzugten Ampelschaltungen für Radfahrer. Ich empfand die räumliche Trennung von Rad-, Fuß- und Autospur für sehr geeignet, wenn auch etwas platzraubend. Am Ende aber am sichersten für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer. Unübersichtliche bzw. schlecht verständliche Verlehrsfügrung mit all ihren Gefahren war komplett ausgeschlossen. Jede kleine Kreuzung ist für alle mit Ampeln geregelt. Anscheinend braucht es für Menschen im Verkehr so etwas...


----------



## JACK B. (28. August 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> ...... weswegen ich nur noch mit dem PKW die 8 flachen km zur Arbeit fahre. Meine Gesundheit geht mir einfach vor.....




Sag ich doch. Bei guter Infrastruktur fahren mehr Leute Fahrrad.


----------



## bergroff (28. August 2013)

TKS schrieb:


> So wie im Foto, nur nicht grün angemalt sieht das mit dem Radverkehr hier in Kalifornien aus.



Richtig erkannt, die amis, ist aus L.A., Santa Monica, dort werden gerade frisch -in grün- 2000 Km Radwege gebaut!!! So was bräuchte der highway zwischen Harleshausen und Hopla oder anderswo... .


Zurück zu uns, nachdem wir das neue Waldbetretungsrecht in Hessen hinbekommen haben, schaut der dimb nach BadenWürttemberg und der 2m-Regel:

Alle weiteren Informationen und den link zur Unterschriftenliste (ca. 12.500 Unterstützer bis dato) findet Ihr auf unserer Kampagnenseite:

*dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue 
*


----------



## hutsche (30. August 2013)

@ Flamingonuss:

Wir haben in der Tat vÃ¶llig aneinander vorbeigeredet: In #1525  und #1527  haben ich "Spuren" iSv "Hinweise" aufgefasst, die auf einen Missstand hindeuten; deshalb die Frage, was fÃ¼r dich konkret Spuren sind. Du meinst Fahrspuren- jetzt wird es klarer!
(Hast du dir eigentlich die eigens verlinkte Seite Ã¼berhaupt durchgelesen? Deine Def. von "Einmaleins" mag zwar schÃ¶n klingen, falsch ist sie aber nicht nur laut Duden trotzdem: Zahlenreihe der *VervielfÃ¤ltigungen* der Zahlen von 1 bis 20 mit den Zahlen von 1 bis 10 [Anm. v. lateinisch *multiplicare*âvervielfachen] Das  war also fehl am Platz.)

Zum Thema:
In Frankfurt sind die farblichen Fahrstreifen fÃ¼r Radfahrer zum Teil so wie im Foto umgesetzt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dort das Fahrrad auch in gehobenen Kreisen gerne fÃ¼r den Arbeitsweg benutzt wird. Man sieht viele AnzugtrÃ¤ger zu ihren Banken und nach Hause radeln. Geht innerhalb der Stadt zur Rushhour schneller als mit jedem der nicht wenigen Ferraris. Scheint mittlerweile aber auch eine gewisse Mode zu sein: Zu zeigen dass man auf dem "handgefertigten" Trekkingrad jugendlich hip und sportlich unterwegs ist.
Die farblichen Streifen finde ich super, nur glaube ich, in Kassel sind die StraÃen schlicht nicht breit genug- oder es mÃ¼sste eine ganze Fahrspur wegfallen.


----------



## JACK B. (30. August 2013)

@hutsche
So langsam kommen wir zusammen.  Deine Ausführungen "Zum Thema:" belegen das eindrucksvoll. 
Grüße


----------



## h0rst99 (30. August 2013)

Mal was ganz anderes.... bitte unterstützen!!

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/erhalt-der-freibaeder-wilhelmshoehe-und-harleshausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (4. September 2013)

Ganz frisch von heute in der hna, mal wieder wird ein dirtbike-line-Projekt in Kassel-Nordshausen kaputt gemacht:

*Jugendliche müssen Dirt-Bike-Parcours wieder abbauen*

http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/ju...rs-wieder-abbauen-3092039.html#idAnchComments


----------



## JACK B. (4. September 2013)

Na, das passt ja mal wieder ins Bild !!!
Ich finde es schlimm für die Kids. Deren "Weltbild"
wird durch so Aktionen auch nicht wirklich
besser.


----------



## Flamingonuss (10. September 2013)

Echt schade, dass die Stadt kein Gelände irgendwo über hat für so eine unfassbar günstige (nahezu kostenlose!) Jugendarbeit.
Wohl alles verschachert? 

Dennoch gefällt mir 





> Dirt-Bikes (Mountainbike mit kleineren Rädern)


 


Was solls, ich wünsch ihnen viel Glück bei der Suche.


----------



## TKS (13. September 2013)

Moin,

ich suche für den Winterrenner ein Laufrad HR. Wer noch eins übrig hat - her damit  Shimano-Freilauf 10-fach bräuchte ich. Hauptsache läuft. Besstimmt hat Bergsprint noch was rumliegen ;-) Schonmal danke!


----------



## bergroff (17. September 2013)

Und wieder mal geladen: Freitag, den 20.09., 18 Uhr, Fridericianum 

www.facebook.com/critical.masskassel


----------



## DomW (21. September 2013)

Moin,

ich benötige diesen Montagering, zur Montage der Rohloff DH Kettenführung 8291, da ich meinen nicht mehr finde.

Rohloff will unverschämte 7 dafür.

Hat den zufällig einer von Euch oder kann mir die Maße, zum Nachbauen kurz schicken.

Grüße
Dom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (21. September 2013)

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

8 Jahre alter SKS-Rennkompressor. Seit einem Jahr geht das Manometer nicht mehr richtig. Also eine neue Pumpe kaufen - denkste! Eine kurze Mail an SKS, ob sie auch Manometer (gibts sonst im Internet für 15 EUR) direkt verkaufen. Schnelle Antwort: Wir senden Ihnen kostenfrei inkl. Versandkosten ein neues Manometer zu. Knaller.

Fazit: Der Rennkompressor ist teuer (50 EUR), funktioniert aber seit 8 Jahren inkl. rumschmeissen im Auto, auf allen Rennen und zu Hause auch in der minus 20 Grad kalten Garage immer, kein Verschleiss; bis auf das Manometer bis jetzt, und das gibt es kostenfrei ersetzt. OK, alle 6 Monate das Gummi vom Messingnippel (oldschool ;-)) für 50 cent wechseln, das wars.


----------



## DomW (22. September 2013)

Ja, SKS ist immer sehr kulant, habe ich auch schon festgestellt...

Eine Mail an Rohloff habe ich schon geschrieben, daher weiß ich ja den Preis - einzeln gibt es den Montagering eigentlich nicht.

Wenige andere Internet Versender verkaufen auch die Kettenführung, bieten das Teil aber dementsprechend nicht an - wenn kauft man ja auch direkt bei Rohloff, da die Teile da ja auch günstiger sind.


----------



## TKS (27. September 2013)

Ach so, war gar nicht auf Deinen Post bezogen 

Ich habe noch einen Rohloff-Kettenspanner hier rumliegen. Kaum benutzt (erst MTB für die Stadt als Singlespeeder umgebaut, 2 Wochen gefahren, dann Singlespeeder 28" gekauft, 1 Jahr kaum gefahren, wieder verkauft und Singlespeed sein lassen ;-)). Falls jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## TKS (27. September 2013)

Weils so schÃ¶n ist: Keller aufrÃ¤umen im Herbst! Biete einen 2013er Fizik Antares Carbonsattel (mit Carbongestell, 140 gr., Neupreis 220â¬, fÃ¼r MTB und Strasse, schwarz). Neu, originalverpackt und natÃ¼rlich unbenutzt. Bei Interesse nur beachten, dass die Sattelklemmung entsprechend ausgelegt sein muss. FÃ¼r Ritchey-StÃ¼tzen habe ich die entsprechende Klemmung da. Preis VB 160â¬.

Ich schaue mal die Tage was sonst noch an guten und neuen Sachen rumliegt. Da sammelt sich Ã¼bers Jahr immer was an... ;-)

Mein Stevens-MTB (26", komplett XTR, DT Swiss, Notubes, Rahmen Stevens Scope 2013er, Farbe Team, Gewicht ohne Pedale 8,7 Kilo, 2 x 10, Verschleissteile alle OK, vieles neu) kann bei Interesse auch den Besitzer wechseln. Kette und BremsbelÃ¤ge mache ich neu, sind zwar eh fast neu aber sicher ist sicher. XTR-Kettenblatt gross ist im Mai neu draufgekommen, danach kaum gefahren worden. Preis VS. 

Edit: Bike ist verkauft!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (30. September 2013)

Moin 
Kennt einer von Euch eine Firma die Alu schweissen kann?
Mein Rahmen ist gerissen.


----------



## onkel_c (30. September 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Moin
> Kennt einer von Euch eine Firma die Alu schweissen kann?
> Mein Rahmen ist gerissen.



tja früher hat sowas zonenschein gemacht. frag mal bei alutech an. vllt. kann der jürgen dier helfen ...

 @DomW: schick mir mal 'ne pm. ich habe den kunststoffring!


----------



## Olca (30. September 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Moin
> Kennt einer von Euch eine Firma die Alu schweissen kann?
> Mein Rahmen ist gerissen.


 
Frag doch mal bei Nicolai an....ist ja auch nicht so weit weg von KS

Viel Erfolg !

Gruß Olli


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (30. September 2013)

Hat sich erledigt, hab eine Firma in Kassel gefunden die sich auf Alu spezialisiert hat.
In zwei Wochen ist mein Rahmen wieder fit.


----------



## TKS (30. September 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, hab eine Firma in Kassel gefunden die sich auf Alu spezialisiert hat.
> In zwei Wochen ist mein Rahmen wieder fit.



Wo isser denn gerissen und wie gross ist der Riss? Alurahmen schweissen ist eigentlich ein No-Go, ich habe die immer weggeschmissen oder beim Hersteller getauscht ;-) Bei teuren Rahmen gibts manchmal auch ein Crash-Replacement zum relativ kleinen Kurs.


----------



## onkel_c (1. Oktober 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> ... hab eine Firma in Kassel gefunden die sich auf Alu spezialisiert hat.



inwiefern spezialisiert. auf fahrradrahmenreparatur oder dünnwandige rohre zu schweißen. auslagerungsverfahren?

ich weiß nicht, wo dein rahmen einen riß hat. im unkritischen bereich würde ich das experiment vielleicht wagen, aber wenn es im kritischen bereich liegt würde ich da nur einen ausgewiesenen fachmann dran lassen.

alu schweißen ist hier nicht das thema. aber alles um das schweißen herum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Sattelstrebe von meinen Meta 55 hat einen etwas grösseren Riss.


----------



## onkel_c (1. Oktober 2013)

wo?

richtung kelmmung: eher unbedenklich.


----------



## Flamingonuss (15. Oktober 2013)

Servus,
hat jemand vielleicht Lust fahrgemeinschaftsmäßig vor Saisonende nochmal in nen Bikepark der "Nähe" zu fahren?
Evtl sogar "unner der Woche", wies in Nordhessen heisst


----------



## DomW (23. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

bräuchte für nen Kumpel ne Vierkant-Kurbel - also keine Octalink oder Hollowtech.


Hat von Euch noch Jemand sowas rumliegen und günstig abzugeben?


Grüße
Dom


----------



## bergsprint (29. Oktober 2013)

die schlammschleudern sind wieder da,der bergroff ist fest eingeplant der rest sollte sich beeilen.
 @DomW die liese ist nur zu faul eine der kurbeln abzuholen


----------



## bergroff (9. November 2013)

bergsprint schrieb:


> die schlammschleudern sind wieder da


 und komplett

Frau Holle gab heute Extrapunkte des Winterpokals, von hinten der Feuchtgebiete. Die hat sichs mal selbst gemacht, einige Lärchen liegen kreuz und quer der stürmischen Naechte, dabei schlammgeschleudert ganz schön klitschig droben grad, aber irgendwie passierbar


----------



## RoteBerghexe (10. November 2013)

Glückwunsch an die Schlammschleudern! Man sah Euch eben auf Platz 10 der Teamwertung. Weiter so!


----------



## bergroff (16. November 2013)

Gerade frisch aus der HNA:

http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/ka...-lohnt-nicht-mehr-3223304.html#idAnchComments

Der Steinbruch wird frei und gegen alle Unkenrufe wäre das doch das Gelände nicht nur für die dirtbiker sondern für weitere Geländeradsportinteressierte im Habichtswald drumherum, also posten und kümmern, würde ich mal sagen.

bergroff


----------



## bergroff (7. Dezember 2013)

SchmuddelVorWinterZwischenZeit, zwischen Nikolausi und 2. Advent halt. Noch nicht mal heut Spuren im Schlamm oder im Schnee gesehen droben im Kaufunger Wald, dabei hat die Puste von Xaver kaum bis hierin gereicht und Richtung Bilstein gibt es wieder einen zarten feinen Schneeflaum fürs erste trailsnowsurfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (7. Dezember 2013)

Auf der Speed, ca. 200m vor der 3.Forstweg Kreuzung (vor der die Kurve mit den Steinchen ist), waren heute Morgen angespitze Äste im 45° Winkel gen Berg im Boden verbuddelt, dahinter wurde ein ca. 20cm dicker Baumstamm auf den Weg gelegt. Die Stelle ist fies, wenn jemand hirnfrei um die Kurve kommt... Ich hab alles beseitigt, aber das im Hinterkopf zu halten, kann nicht schaden.


----------



## h0rst99 (7. Dezember 2013)

Krass! Danke für die Info.


----------



## bergroff (14. Dezember 2013)

@bergsprint, auf dem Weg U 80 haste was verpasst, Bilstein und drumherum, genebelt, gezuckert mit Rauhreif, Eiskristallen und Sahnehaeubchen obendrauf, lass dir Gut gehen, genieß den Tag


----------



## OPM (31. Dezember 2013)

Jahresend- und Hotte Tomayer Gedächtnisrunde in Hessisch-Sibirien.


----------



## bergroff (31. Dezember 2013)

OPM schrieb:


> Jahresend- und Hotte Tomayer Gedächtnisrunde in Hessisch-Sibirien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OPM (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich schlage vor, den Willi-Seidel-Weg nach Tomayer umzubenennen (aus Gründen); lokalen Bezug gibt's auch:







Tomayerperrad [CC-BY-3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0)], by Thomas Willke (http://www.cyclingfilms.de/presse/), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (2. Januar 2014)

Hi, ich habe eine nagelneue, unbenutzte Magura MT6 zu verkaufen. Preis VB 150€. Natürlich VR und HR komplett ;-) und mit Manual etc. HR-Bremse ist unbefüllt.

Dann noch separat eine passende 180mm Scheibe 6-Loch und eine 160mm 6-Loch. Preis jeweils 20€.


----------



## bergroff (26. Januar 2014)

Juhu, trailsurfspasz, es hat auch mal geschneit...


----------



## Flamingonuss (19. Februar 2014)

Achtung: Auf dem Wanderweg X15 Herkules Richtung See sind einzelne Baumstämme direkt auf den Weg gelegt worden im oberen Drittel! Sind zwar nicht so riesig, aber es kann ja auch nicht jeder einen 40cm++ Bunny Hop hinter einer Kurve! Sind zwar wieder weg geräumt worden, Augen offen halten schadet aber nicht.


----------



## TKS (22. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Info, die habe ich vor 3 Wochen schon mal weggeräumt. Da muss der Idiot der sie hinlegt da oben öfter unterwegs sein. Den müsste mal einer auf frischer Tat erwischen...


----------



## Flamingonuss (23. Februar 2014)

genaugenommen passiert es gerade fast täglich und es sind mind. 3 versch. Personen, die den Mist da verzapfen. Höchste Vorsicht ist geboten!


----------



## h0rst99 (24. Februar 2014)

Wieso 3 Personen, hast Du schon jemanden ausgemacht?


----------



## Flamingonuss (24. Februar 2014)

2 wurden Freitag gesehen & gefilmt
danach gab es noch jemanden der Bäume gelegt hat und der Biker, der den gesehen hat, meinte es wäre jemand anders als auf dem Video.

Nachher heissts noch, dass wir Biker die normalen Wanderwege zubauen für Sprünge, ich seh schon den Extra Tipp mit albernen Alitterationen titeln :-(


----------



## h0rst99 (24. Februar 2014)

... mal davon ab:

damit an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen ist gar keine so schlechte Idee.


----------



## TKS (24. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mit den Filmen bei der Polizei einen Videoabend machen und eine Anzeige stellen. Das ist alles kein Spaß mehr und eine Anzeige (wenn denn die Verantwortlichen ermittelt werden können) vermutlich der einzige Weg solches handeln zu unterbinden. Der Forst interessiert sich evtl. auch dafür denn durch das Umfahren / Umgehen der Hindernisse entsteht ein Flurschaden, abgesehen davon dass die Sicherheit gefährdet ist. Ich würde so jemanden, den ich auf einem Foto / einem Film hätte sofort anzeigen.


----------



## Flamingonuss (24. Februar 2014)

wenn dann noch die anderen Biker rausgeschnitten sind, fänd ichs noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (25. Februar 2014)

ich hatte es ja schon mal gepostet: ich habe mal eine jugendgruppe gesehen, die unter anleitung eines erwachsenen den gesamten förstersteig mit bäumen und ästen 'zugelegt' hatte. ist irgendwo im nordhessen fred hier zu finden. auf meine anfrage hin, was das soll kam der übliche tenor: biker haben auf diesen wegen .... blablabla. auf meinen hinweis, dass er das a.) nicht zu entscheiden habe, und er b.) minderjährige zu minimum einer ordnungswidrigkeit anleite kam auch weiterhin nur schwachfug. personalien wollte er nicht raus rücken. auch die anschließende recherche mittels eines freundes beim jugendamt/polizei brachte leider nix. der forst hat es dann ziemlich zeitnah wieder 'aufgeräumt'.

aktuell ist die sogenannte wildbahn in der söhre genauso 'verblockt'. dort liegen viele dickere äste mit ordentlicher astgabel nach vorn genau in fahrtrichtung - also nicht quer! hier geht es ganz gezielt um die verletzung anderer. ich habe eine info an hessenforst gesendet.

ich war immer für eine leglisierung des sports und ein befürworter von gesprächen. so langsam schwillt mir aber der kamm. ich möchte nicht auf solch eine person treffen ...

btw: die schlimmsten brocken habe ich beiseite geräumt. liegt aber noch genug drin. kann man aber locker drüber hupfen, umfahren. ist aber derzeit recht schlammig/teilweise rutschig der pfad.

immerhin gibt es den trail auf der rückseite der söhre nach dörnhagen wieder nachdem der forst durch baumfällarbeiten und rückearbeiten nahezu alles platt gemacht hatte. auch die untere 'sprungline' ist wohl noch existent. fragt sich nur wie lange noch. war 'ne schöne enduro strecke.


----------



## onkel_c (25. Februar 2014)

TKS schrieb:


> ...Der Forst interessiert sich evtl. auch dafür denn durch das Umfahren / Umgehen der Hindernisse entsteht ein Flurschaden, abgesehen davon dass die Sicherheit gefährdet ist. I....



genauso wie es im straßenverkehr den gefährlichen eingriff in selbigen gibt, so gibt es auch im wald ein wegerecht und eine verkehrssicherungspflicht. hier liegt ganz klar ein verstoß vor, der billigend in kauf nimmt andere zumindest zu gefähreden, wenn nicht sogar zu verletzten!


----------



## xkasimirx (25. Februar 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> genauso wie es im straßenverkehr den gefährlichen eingriff in selbigen gibt, so gibt es auch im wald ein wegerecht und eine verkehrssicherungspflicht. hier liegt ganz klar ein verstoß vor, der billigend in kauf nimmt andere zumindest zu gefähreden, wenn nicht sogar zu verletzten!


Das sehe ich ganz genauso!

Auf einem trail unterhalb der Elgershäuser Wand habe ich so ein spielchen auch mal ein paar wochen lang mitgespielt. ich kam damals fast täglich auf diesem weg entlang und jeden tag habe ich basaltbrocken in kopfgröße auf einer länge von 20m vom weg geräumt, abschüssig,schnell, kurz nach der kurve. am nächsten tag lagen sie wieder dort usw. und so fort.
ich hatte mich auch gefragt, welche motivation bei dem anderen dahinter steckt. ich komme zu demschluss, dass schwere verletzungen gewollt bzw. erwünscht sind. nach dem motto: "leg dich mal schön auf die fresse, vielleicht lernst du dann, dass du auf den radweg gehörst, lernen durch schmerz!"

Ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, aber kann man nicht auch anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten? die frage ist was bringt es?


----------



## TKS (25. Februar 2014)

Anzeige gegen unbekannt ist möglich. Ob es was bringt sei dahingestellt. Meiner Erfahrung nach nimmt das mit dem Verblocken seit ein paar Wochen enorm zu. Unglaublich, das ist ein Niveau mit denen die Öl auf die Strassen kippen um Motorradfahrer zu ermorden.


----------



## h0rst99 (25. Februar 2014)

Die Öffentlichkeit, ExtraTip, HNA einschalten... nur wer?!

Vielleicht der DIMB?


----------



## El Butre (26. Februar 2014)

Es ist ja das übliche Klientel was rund um den Herkules immer wieder für Ärger sorgt,man schaue sich nur mal diverse Videos auf You Toube an,das z.B. 



 und man kann sich vorstellen wie schnell ein Feindbild aufgebaut ist.Irgendwo nachvollziehbar das so manchen militanten Wanderer die Nerven durchgehen.


----------



## TKS (26. Februar 2014)

Beim Einschalten der Presse muss man Fingerspitzengefühl haben. Mit Rowdy-Radfahrern als Feindbild der nicht-radfahrenden Mehrheit kann man sehr gut Auflage machen. Ausserdem kann es schnell Nachahmer geben. Der Wut-Bürger braucht sein Ventil. Den Forst einschalten wäre schon einmal ein guter Anfang. Leider würde sich insgesamt vermutlich erst etwas in der Öffentlichkeit tun wenn sich jemand richtig übel verletzt. Solange nix passiert wird sich das Verständnis der Allgemeinheit stark in Grenzen halten, leider.


----------



## onkel_c (27. Februar 2014)

El Butre schrieb:


> Es ist ja das übliche Klientel was rund um den Herkules immer wieder für Ärger sorgt,...



das ist leider richtig. ich zähle mich ja grundsätzlich auch dazu als bekennender bergabfahrer. allerdings verhalte ich mich anders. nur nutzt das nix. ein grund, warum ich mittlerweile nur noch da fahre, wo kaum jemand anzutreffen ist. schon gar nicht zu fuß ...

man kann es den leuten sogar nicht verübeln. wer mal zu fuß dort unterwegs ist und das live miterlebt, der bekommt ein ganz anderes bild von der sache. nur ist es genauso verwerflich dann dementsprechend zu reagieren, wie das mittlerweile passiert. man stelle sich vor im straßenverkehr würden sich die leute so verhalten. dann gäbe es mittlerweile krieg.

und wo soll sowas hinführen? demnächst liegen dann die biker mit abgesägter schrotflinte auf der lauer um die ästerücker und seilspanner auf frischer tat zu liquidieren? 

man kann nur an den 'gesunden' menschenverstand appelieren. alle anderen erreicht man eh nicht!


----------



## TKS (27. Februar 2014)

Ich bin da oben als Jogger auch schon fast über den Haufen gefahren worden. Ein toller Sprung auf Oberkörperhöhe quer über den Forstweg, 1 m direkt vor mir. Einzelne Idioten gibts aber überall, Verallgemeinerungen sind ein Indiz für Dummheit und Ignoranz. Ich will mich nur nicht da oben in so einer Falle ablegen weil radfahrende Idioten sich einen Krieg mit wanderenden Idioten liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (28. Februar 2014)




----------



## TKS (28. Februar 2014)

Geil, jetzt gibts hier auch schon einen Gefällt-mir-Button. Sachen gibts. Schönes Bild vom Onkel


----------



## Flamingonuss (2. März 2014)

Also vielleicht müsste auf 1-2 Trails verzichtet werden, um einer Sperrung aus dem Weg zu gehen [aber wie dafür bei allen anderen Bikenden werben???]? Herkules Richtung Asch ist ja genial zu fahren, aber auch eine der Hauptwege für Wandernde.. Und wie in dem Video zu sehen direkt nochmal durch den Bergpark zu ballern machts auch nicht wirklich besser. Die andere Seite Richtung Elfbuchen/Hessenschanz halte ich eig. für wesentlich weniger problematisch. Alles jedenfalls besser als eine Maximalsperrung und eine einzige legale Strecke sonstewo.

In anderen Regionen, auch außerhalb von Dtl. ist das ja oft ein Thema und es gibt viele verschiedene Lösungsansätze, von Totalverboten mit Kontrollen und hohen Strafen (Innerrhoden?), Teilsperrungen und abwechselnden Nutzungszeiten (Vinschgau, Uhrzeit x-y jeweils entweder Wandernde oder Bikende), usw... was lässt sich also machen?


----------



## h0rst99 (2. März 2014)

Andere Wälder haben auch schöne Trails


----------



## Clooney (2. März 2014)

Sind aber nicht vor der Haustür. Und wenn man kein Auto hat wirds schwierig


----------



## Flamingonuss (2. März 2014)

auch mir nützen trails nicht, wenn ich erstmal 2h pedalieren muss, bis ich irgendwo oben wäre.. und naja..
no comment http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/downhiller-in-kassel.630551/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clooney (3. März 2014)

Son 13jähriger Downhiller soll mir mal begegnen, ich werd nicht ausweichen ^^ Der wird zerschellen ...


----------



## TKS (3. März 2014)

gibts denn irgendwelche Infos zu angedachten Sperrungen bisher? Am Samstag im Wald hatte ich bei Elbuchen etc. keine Probleme. Kurz langsam an die Wanderer und Walker ranfahren, sich gegenseitig freundlich grüßen, weiterfahren. Keine Stöckchen im Weg, alles easy. 

Wenn ich auf der Autobahn einen bei 230 auf der linken Spur vor mir habe kann ich den auch nicht einfach wegdrängen. Der darf da auch rumfahren. Mit Hirneinschalten auf beiden Seiten geht alles entspannt.


----------



## TKS (3. März 2014)

Clooney schrieb:


> Son 13jähriger Downhiller soll mir mal begegnen, ich werd nicht ausweichen ^^ Der wird zerschellen ...


So löst man Probleme...Respekt :-(


----------



## Clooney (3. März 2014)

Jop. Zumindest eins weniger.


----------



## onkel_c (4. März 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275961


----------



## Clooney (4. März 2014)

Moin. Jetzt nicht meine Aussagen falsch verstehen. Bin eigentlich ganz lieb. Solche Rowdys gehen mir aber tierisch aufn Zeiger ...


----------



## bergroff (5. März 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275961



Also, eigentlich haben wir doch ganz gute Regeln im Wald, der DIMB machts uns vor, die trail-rules www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules und das hessische Waldbetretungsrecht lassen einigen Spielraum, da sollten sich dann auch alle irgendwie dran halten, neben und miteinander, kann doch ganz gut funktionieren. Problemzonen gehören an den Runden Tisch und geklärt. Das, wie anderswo, wenn auch grad zynisch, brauchen wir nicht. 
Anhang anzeigen 277069


----------



## bergroff (5. März 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275961



Also, eigentlich haben wir doch ganz gute Regeln im Wald, der DIMB machts uns vor, die trail-rules www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules und das hessische Waldbetretungsrecht lassen einigen Spielraum, da sollten sich dann auch alle irgendwie dran halten, neben und miteinander, kann doch ganz gut. Problemzonen gehören an den Runden Tisch und geklärt. Das, wie anderswo, wenn auch grad zynisch, brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## El Butre (5. März 2014)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Kurz langsam an die Wanderer und Walker ranfahren, sich gegenseitig freundlich grüßen, weiterfahren. .



Ist es eigentlich so schwer sich exakt so zu verhalten,ich praktiziere das seit über 15 Jahren so ,und hatte nie sonderliche Probleme,dafür brauchte ich aber keine DIMB und schon garkeine  sog. Trail rules .Ausgereicht hat immer eine gewisse geistige Reife und soziales Verhalten,aber vielleicht liegt  da das Problem.


----------



## TKS (5. März 2014)

Ein Hinweis auf die Regeln schadet nie. Ausserdem fehlt tatsächlich bei vielen Menschen tatsächlich die notwendige geistige Reife, egal welchen Alters und unabhängig von der jeweils ausgeübten Sportart. Das Erziehen dieser Problemfälle sollte man aber dem Staat überlassen. Sonst kann man die eh nicht ändern. Ich hoffe einfach dass sich das Baumstamm-Problem irgendwann von selbst löst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (5. März 2014)

Genau da sehe ich auch das Problem bei den Teenies ...Versuch doch mal einem 13 jährigem das zu erklären.
Die sind mitten in der Pubertät und wenn nicht gerade vom Elternhaus die richtigen Verhaltensweisen und Rücksichtnahme		   
eingeimpft wurden, dann stehen wir als alte langweile Säcke vor denen und der Gesprächsinhalt kommt nie im Hirn an.
Wenn ich so 30 Jahre zurück denke konnte mir mein Vater damals auch sonst was predigen...
Gut das ich da schon die Grundsätze an Verhaltensregeln verinnerlicht hatte und die nicht zur debatte standen...
Die Hoffnung ist aber immer da wenigstens einen aus so einer DH Kamikaze Clique zu erreichen, der dann evtl. die anderen positiv beeinflussen kann.
Auf der anderen militanten baumschubser Seite ist es genauso schwierig durchzudringen...da fehlt oft die völlige Toleranz und Akzeptanz für unseren Sport.

Gruß Olli


----------



## TKS (5. März 2014)

Und auch mal ein Hinweis an die Bastel-Bergabfreunde: Nicht jeder (mich eingeschlossen) will auf den seit Jahrzehnten befahrenen und genauso lange problemfrei mit Wanderern geteilten Wegen ständig über angelegte Sprünge oder Anlieger mit der CC-Feile rumpeln. Das nimmt leider auch ständig zu. Mountainbiken hieß mal das Gelände so zu nehmen wie es ist.​


----------



## TKS (5. März 2014)

Das Problem ist leider auch dass heute jeder absolut unbegabte Vollpfosten mit den technisch perfekten Bikes relativ einfach schnell bergab schreddern kann. Als wir 13 oder 14 waren war es anspruchsvoll genug überhaupt auf dem Bike zu bleiben :-D. Ist doch klar dass dann die Strecken schwieriger werden müssen. Ein Bikepark im alten Steinbruch wäre hier eine gute Sache .


----------



## Olca (5. März 2014)

Lass doch den Kids das basteln, solange immernoch ein chickenway bleibt, immernoch besser als wenn die vorm PC verblöden.
Ja früher...da brauchte ich auch pro Sommer 2-3 Fahrräder 

Das reine downhillen widerstrebt auch meiner Bike Philosophie , wenn ich einen Berg absurfen will dann muß ich ihn mir vorher verdienen...


----------



## hutsche (6. März 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Lass doch den Kids das basteln, solange immernoch ein chickenway bleibt, immernoch besser als wenn die vorm PC verblöden.



Es kommt doch darauf an, wo gebastelt wird. Und da ist der unmittelbare räumliche Bezug zu einem Weltkulturerbe eine denkbar schlechte Voraussetzung. Das muss auch ein 13-Jähriger begreifen können. Ob er dann aus eigenen Stücken entsprechend handelt, wage ich aber auch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## onkel_c (6. März 2014)

hutsche schrieb:


> .. Und da ist der unmittelbare räumliche Bezug zu einem Weltkulturerbe eine denkbar schlechte Voraussetzung. Das muss auch ein 13-Jähriger begreifen können...



prinzipiell ja. nur haben die jungs damit nix am hut. kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. erst recht, wenn da autos und moppeds für 'nen rennen durchdonnern! aber das ist eben lobbyismus, da jibbet kohle für, da kommt die gesellschafliche creme de la creme....

wer hat es denn versaut? so letztendlich?
der hessenforst! ich weiß nicht, wieviele gespräche geführt wurden, was nicht alles versucht wurde die EINE vorhandene strecke zu halten.
das endresultat ist bekannt: ein harvester räumte über 100 bäume ab und allesamt in besagte strecke. eine WIRKLICHE lösung hat hessenforst nie ernstahfat gesucht. und tut dies heute noch nicht. das anliegen vieler, wird einfach wegignoriert. alle vorschläge waren/sind halbgares nach dem motto: WIR wollen doch. aber das ein angebot auch passen muss scheint dabei ins kalkül gezogen. so kommt mir das immer vor.

ich war immer für legalität. mittlerweile schließe ich mich dem slogan legal - illegal - schei*egal an. scheint nicht anders zu funktionieren. allerdings gefährde ich dabei niemanden. und wenn ich hüppen will fahre ich eben mal nach gudensberg oder einen bikepark, oder ein entsprechendes rennen.

trotzdem ist das einfach traurig hier in unserer umgebung.


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2014)

Moin ihr Kasseläner,
da will ich als ex-Kassler mal meine Erfahrungen mit der identischen Problematik und deren Lösung in meiner neuen Wahlheimat Basel (CH) berichten.
Basels Hausberg, der Gempen, ist ein echtes Bike-Mekka und wird in der Hochsaison 05-09 täglich von bis zu 4'000 Bikern befahren.
Als ich im Frühjahr 2009 herzog schwelte der Konflikt mit Wanderern und Reitern bereits heftig. Es gab wie in KS das Stockspielchen bis hin zu Nagelbrettern etc.
Auf der andren Seite wurden besonders am WE auch hochfrequentierte Wanderwege nicht von den Bikern gemieden bzw defensiv befahren. Besonders hervorgetan hat sich hier negativerweise (m.M.) auch die 50+ Enduro/Am Fraktion.
Im Sommer 2011 wurde dann einer der Haupttrails offiziell zum biken gesperrt. Es wurden vom Forst und Kantonspolizei Kontrollen mit teils heftigen Geldstrafen durchgeführt.
Der Verein trailnet.ch trat dann in den Dialog mit Politik und den Waldeigentümern und bemühte sich um die Einrichtung einer legalen Ausweichstrecke.
Im Frühjahr 2012 begann der Bau des ersten Segmentes, bis Sommer 2013 folgte ein fast kompletter Singletrail vom Gipfel bis in die Stadt.
Die BMC Cup -Strecke im Schänzli wurde sogar miteingebunden.
Stöckchenspiele gibt's keine mehr, Fussgänger sind auf der Strecke verboten, es wird nur in eine Richtung auf der Strecke gefahren.

Wie man sieht liegt die Lösung im (langwierigen) Dialog und erfordert viel Überzeugungsarbeit bei den Gegnern und vor allem der Politik. Dieses kann m.M. Nach nur ein offizieller Verein etc leisten.

Ich hoffe ich kann im Mai mal wieder meine ex-Hometrails heizen ohne Angst vor Nägeln, Stöcken etc zu haben. 

Gruss aus BS und guten Saisonstart.


----------



## onkel_c (7. März 2014)

nun ja, die schweiz ist schon sehr speziell .


----------



## TKS (7. März 2014)

Heute lagen grosse Äste rund um Elfbuchen. Zum Asch runter auch, einen hab ich weggezogen weil in 30cm Höhe. Den Rest kann man locker umfahren. Lustigerweise haben mich ein paar 50+ Wanderer dort netterweise vor " 3 Hindernissen " gewarnt.
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (7. März 2014)

Geht nicht um "speziell", geht einfach darum das man sich organisieren muss um ernstgenommen zu werden und das man viel Zeit und Mühe für ne gute und zufriedenstellende Lösung investieren muss. Dem selbstgerechten Stöckchenleger wird sein Untun erst bewusst wenn er sich mit einer offiziellen und von der Öffentlichkeit getragenen und damit legitimierten "Strecke" konfrontiert sieht.....
Wir haben seit dem "offiziellen" Trail auch auf den inoffiziellen Trails weniger Probleme.


----------



## onkel_c (10. März 2014)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ...geht einfach darum das man sich organisieren muss ...


ist doch schon längst passiert!


----------



## onkel_c (10. März 2014)

TKS schrieb:


> ... einen hab ich weggezogen weil in 30cm Höhe...


. ich springe da per bunny hop auch immer ganz gern drüber. ab und an sieht das mal so'ne rotsocke. ich hoffe dann immer die denken sich, das nutzt also eh nix ...


----------



## onkel_c (10. März 2014)

empfehle bis auf weiteres dies:


----------



## OPM (10. März 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> empfehle bis auf weiteres dies:
> [...]



http://www.husqvarna.com/de/produkte/profi-motorsagen/t536-li-xp/


----------



## hutsche (10. März 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> prinzipiell ja. nur haben die jungs damit nix am hut. kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. erst recht, wenn da autos und moppeds für 'nen rennen durchdonnern! aber das ist eben lobbyismus, da jibbet kohle für, da kommt die gesellschafliche creme de la creme....



Welche Rolle spielt es, ob jemand mit einem Weltkulturerbe etwas am Hut hat? Es muss sich doch eindeutig erschließen, dass man in diesem Bereich den Kasseler Beckens keine Strecke genehmigt bekommt. Wesentlich erfolgversprechender wären z.B. alter Übungsplatz, der Steinbruch Druseltal oder Baunsberg. Bei letzterem steht sogar der Bürgermeister grundsätzlich auf Sportlerseite; einen Pumptrack gibt es ja schließlich auch schon. Ansonsten siehe Daniel77.



onkel_c schrieb:


> wer hat es denn versaut? so letztendlich?
> der hessenforst! ich weiß nicht, wieviele gespräche geführt wurden, was nicht alles versucht wurde die EINE vorhandene strecke zu halten.
> das endresultat ist bekannt: ein harvester räumte über 100 bäume ab und allesamt in besagte strecke. eine WIRKLICHE lösung hat hessenforst nie ernstahfat gesucht. und tut dies heute noch nicht. das anliegen vieler, wird einfach wegignoriert. alle vorschläge waren/sind halbgares nach dem motto: WIR wollen doch. aber das ein angebot auch passen muss scheint dabei ins kalkül gezogen. so kommt mir das immer vor.



Du tust, als ob es geradezu ein Recht für die Randinteressengruppe gäbe, Strecken zu bauen und dass es die Pflicht der Behörden sei, dies auch zu ermöglichen. Nein, ein solches Recht gibt es nicht und die Behörde trifft eine Gesamtabwägung aller Interessen unter Grundlage der geltenden Gesetze. Wenn du damit Probleme hast, kannst du vor dem Verwaltungsgericht gegen die Entscheidung klagen. So ist da nun mal in unserem Rechtsstaat.

Und solange muss man sich damit anfreunden, dass die natürlichen Gegebenheiten der Wege und der Landschaft den Fahrer und/oder Material unterfordern.



onkel_c schrieb:


> ich war immer für legalität. mittlerweile schließe ich mich dem slogan legal - illegal - schei*egal an. scheint nicht anders zu funktionieren. allerdings gefährde ich dabei niemanden. und wenn ich hüppen will fahre ich eben mal nach gudensberg oder einen bikepark, oder ein entsprechendes rennen.
> 
> trotzdem ist das einfach traurig hier in unserer umgebung.



Was willst du damit sagen? Entweder die Behörde stimmt zu oder ich mache es trotzdem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (10. März 2014)

Hutsche, wie sieht es mit einer professionellen Einschätzung der oben genannten Situation aus: Man ertappt jemanden auf frischer Tat wie er Hindernisse in den Weg legt? Was kann man tun und was machen die Beamten vor Ort?​


----------



## hutsche (10. März 2014)

TKS schrieb:


> Hutsche, wie sieht es mit einer professionellen Einschätzung der oben genannten Situation aus: Man ertappt jemanden auf frischer Tat wie er Hindernisse in den Weg legt? Was kann man tun und was machen die Beamten vor Ort?​



Es kommt darauf an, ob man von einer Straftat ausgehen kann. Einschlägig sind i.d.R. (versuchte) (gefährliche) Körperverletzung, Nötigung, (versuchte) Sachbeschädigung. Das wäre allemal der Fall bei heimtückischen Fallen (gespannter Draht, Nagelbrett, hinter Kurven angelegte und somit überraschende Hindernisse, auf die man gemeinhin nicht reagieren kann, getarnte Löcher etc.). Ein weiteres Indiz wären Äußerungen des Täters, die die subjektive Seite beleuchten (Motivlage).
Bei offensichtlichen Hindernissen, die einfach nur ein Umfahren/Abbremsen/Absteigen erwirken sollen, würde ich eine Straftat i.d.R. verneinen.

Im Falle einer Straftat darf Jedermann den unbekannten Täter vorläufig festnehmen und der Strafverfolgung zuführen, sprich ihn notfalls gewaltsam festhalten und die Polizei rufen oder ihn zu ihr bringen (§127 StPO).

In jedem Fall würde die Polizei die Identität feststellen und gegebenenfalls Anschlussmaßnahmen treffen, allein schon aus gefahrenabwehrrechtlichen Erwägungen, um eine solche Person aus der Anonymität zu holen. Je nach Sachlage würde sie eine Strafanzeige von Amts wegen fertigen oder die Tat auf Antrag verfolgen, was z.B. bei einer Sachbeschädigung der Fall wäre.

Eine weitere denkbare Variante wäre der Fall eines Unfalles mit Körper/Sachschaden. Dann dürfte man den Verursacher auch aus zivilrechtlichen Gründen festhalten und zum nächsten Gericht schleifen (Zweck hier Schadensersatzansprüche), falls er seine Identität nicht preisgeben will. Zum Schutz privater Rechte dürfte auch dann die Polizei die Identität feststellen.


----------



## onkel_c (11. März 2014)

hutsche schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was willst du damit sagen? Entweder die Behörde stimmt zu oder ich mache es trotzdem?



es macht keinen sinn, dass wir uns hier austauschen. du hast nix von dem was ich schrieb so verstanden, wie ich es meinte!
daher zwecklos! der sachverhalt ist eh zu komplex für dieses forum ...


----------



## onkel_c (11. März 2014)

hutsche schrieb:


> ... Bei letzterem steht sogar der Bürgermeister grundsätzlich auf Sportlerseite; einen Pumptrack gibt es ja schließlich auch schon. Ansonsten siehe Daniel77.
> ...



dazu nur soviel: dank hessenforst auch dort keine lösung. auch der herr bürgermeister kann da nix bewegen.... es geht ja letztlich auch darum, dass hessenforst immer wieder betont an einer lösung interessiert zu sein. allerdings will man sich dafür offensichtlich nicht an relevanter stelle bewegen, so der eindruck.


----------



## TKS (11. März 2014)

@ Hutsche: Danke, das macht die Sache für mich klarer.


----------



## Flamingonuss (13. März 2014)

anscheinend wird gerade abgerissen was das Zeug hält. Mit schwerem Gerät und auch richtig großen Bäumen auf die Strecken. Das wird sicherlich nicht zur Entspannung der Situation beitragen


----------



## onkel_c (14. März 2014)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> anscheinend wird gerade abgerissen was das Zeug hält. Mit schwerem Gerät und auch richtig großen Bäumen auf die Strecken. Das wird sicherlich nicht zur Entspannung der Situation beitragen



nein wird es nicht. zumal, man kann es nicht oft genug sagen, die strecke auf festen wegen verlief, ohne auch nur einen wanderweg zu benutzen. da gibt es durchaus kritischere bereiche. wie schon etliche male geschrieben, der dialog wurde seitens der mtb'ler gesucht.
hessenforst (in den entscheidenden positionen) mauert und zerstört. gerade im vorderen bereich des hbw sehe ich keinerlei gefahr für fußgänger, da schlicht keine auf dieser strecke unterwegs sind. an einer gemeinsamen lösung ist der hf nicht interessiert! lieber per harvester alles beseitigen. interessant ist ja auch, dass der zuständige förster keine einwände gegen die strecke hatte, aber eben die anweisung von oben zu befolgen hat. man hat herrn k. ja sogar einen 'maulkorb' verpasst.

ich finde, es ist nicht einfach den heranwachsenden dies als alleinige lösung zu vermitteln. andererseits wird immer wieder deren verfall in der gesellschaft diskutiert (komasaufen, kiffen, abhängen, keine bewegung mehr, keine bindung zur natur ...). hier, eigentlich das ganze gegenteil. 

ich habe gestern eine große runde im hbw unternommen und war über den dreck und müll der dort rumfliegt schon ziemlich erstaunt. nur entlang der strecke war nix zu sehen. weil die jungs wissen, wie kritisch das alles gesehen wird. vielen anderen scheint der wald doch shite egal.

natürlich gibt es kein anrecht auf eine strecke. genauso wenig wie ein anrecht, auf das befahren von wegen, auf fußballplätze, ... ein gewisser 'bedarf' kann aber nicht weg diskutiert werden. dies sollte endlich mal anerkannt werden.


----------



## Flamingonuss (14. März 2014)

das Recht auf das Befahren der Wege (inkl. Wanderwege, also kleiner als 2M) gibt es in Hessen aber schon und wird krass eingedämmt. Und dann hört der Forst wohl auch noch auf die Pfeiffen, die die Wege mit Bäumen und Co auch für Wandernde unzugänglich machen.

und du hast Recht: Der Bedarf ist da und Verbote helfen doch nie, egal bei welchem Widersprüchen von Bedarf und Verbot.


----------



## xkasimirx (14. März 2014)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> das Recht auf das Befahren der Wege (inkl. Wanderwege, also kleiner als 2M) gibt es in Hessen aber schon und wird krass eingedämmt. Und dann hört der Forst wohl auch noch auf die Pfeiffen, die die Wege mit Bäumen und Co auch für Wandernde unzugänglich machen.
> 
> und du hast Recht: Der Bedarf ist da und Verbote helfen doch nie, egal bei welchem Widersprüchen von Bedarf und Verbot.



kann es sein, dass du gerade von normalen forstwegen und wanderpfaden sprichst und das gerade einfach nur die ganz normale holzernte bzw. der forstwirtschaftsbetrieb stattfindet. wäre dies der fall, dann muss man das einfach akzeptieren. die wege sollen sicher nicht dauerhaft blockiert werden. es gibt auch ne ganze menge privatleute die gerade noch holz für ihre öfchen schneiden. Sobald das Laub wieder sprießt ist das durch und spätestens dann wird sicher auch wieder aufgeräumt...


----------



## onkel_c (14. März 2014)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> das Recht auf das Befahren der Wege (inkl. Wanderwege, also kleiner als 2M) gibt es in Hessen aber schon und wird krass eingedämmt.



im grundsatz ja. prinzipiell lasssen sich aber auch alle wege für gewisse 'klientel' via verbot sperren. die 2m regelung wurde in hessen ja durch massive proteste verschiedener gruppierungen und der petition gekippt. sonst wäre es ganz easy für den forst gewesen ....

wir müssen hier zwischen 'normalen' wegen und bebauungen unterscheiden. ich denke, der normale weg würde weiter existieren...
aber mit den bebauungen (anlieger, sprünge, ...) hat der hessenforst eben die berechtigung so zu handeln. da es sich auch um keinen ausgewiesenenen wanderweg handelt dürfte auch keine notwendigkeit bestehen den weg zu erhalten.

ein verbot gibt es ja eigentlich nicht wirklich. der forst beseitigt eben nur die bebauung und nebenher diese strecke, da kein wanderweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (14. März 2014)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass du gerade von normalen forstwegen und wanderpfaden sprichst und das gerade einfach nur die ganz normale holzernte bzw. der forstwirtschaftsbetrieb stattfindet. ..


nein. wir reden vom abriss der  oft als 'world cup' bezeichneten strecke.


----------



## djax (14. März 2014)

Moin .... ich bin neu im MTB Sport in KS. Wo beginnt denn dieser "world cup".

Gruß


----------



## xkasimirx (14. März 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nein. wir reden vom abriss der  oft als 'world cup' bezeichneten strecke.


o.k. für mich hörte es sich an, als würde aneinander vorbei geredet...
dann war ich also etwas  durcheinander...wollt ich nicht.


----------



## h0rst99 (14. März 2014)

Die Bäume sind weg.


----------



## Flamingonuss (14. März 2014)

wo zb sind sie denn weg?


----------



## TKS (14. März 2014)

... z.B. auf dem Trail den die Teenies 'Speed' nennen.


----------



## onkel_c (15. März 2014)

TKS schrieb:


> ... z.B. auf dem Trail den die Teenies 'Speed' nennen.



liegt ja auch direkt neben der wc. ist aber im gegensatz dazu zumindest in teilbereichen offizieller wanderweg, weshalb der forst diesen nicht komplett 'aus dem verkehr ziehen' kann. aus diesem grund wurde wohl nur all das beseitigt, was dort die natur SO nicht geschaffen hatte!

das paradoxe ist, dass diese hangseite eigentlich die entspanntere ist. es gibt weniger kuchengänger, weniger benutzte wanderwege, eine in die natur integrierte, auf einem festen weg angelegte strecke, die eigentlich niemanden erzürnen dürfte ...und das ganze weit genug vom herk und bergpark entfernt.... es ist und bleibt unverständlich. und ich erkenne keinerlei bestreben des hessenforstes etwas für die biker zu tun. nicht ich wünsche mir das, nein, der hessenforst betont dies immer wieder aus freien stücken! 

hard to believe.


----------



## hutsche (15. März 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> [...]
> das paradoxe ist, dass diese hangseite eigentlich die entspanntere ist. es gibt weniger kuchengänger, weniger benutzte wanderwege, eine in die natur integrierte, auf einem festen weg angelegte strecke, die eigentlich niemanden erzürnen dürfte ...und das ganze weit genug vom herk und bergpark entfernt.... *es ist und bleibt unverständlich*. und ich erkenne keinerlei bestreben des hessenforstes etwas für die biker zu tun. nicht ich wünsche mir das, nein, der hessenforst betont dies immer wieder aus freien stücken!
> 
> hard to believe.



Für mich ist es verständlich, dass man keine in einen Wanderweg eingebettete Strecke möchte. (Ich setzte voraus, dass du mit "Strecke" gewisse bauliche Maßnahmen meinst, die den Wanderweg aus fahrtechnischer Sicht ergänzen). Versetzt man sich in den Wanderer, der mit dem Biken _nichts am Hut hat_, gibt es da schon berechtigte Gründe, zu widersprechen. Auch ich würde jedenfalls mit Oma und den beiden zweieinhalbjährigen Zwillingen einen solchen Weg bergauf eher nicht gehen wollen. Ein gewisser Zorn ist für mich nachvollziehbar, auf Seiten der Wanderer und auf Seiten des Forstamtes, das letztlich die Interessen aller Gruppen berücksichtigen muss.

Eine Genehmigung einer in einen Wanderweg integrierten Strecke halte ich deshalb zumindest an dieser Stelle für wenig realistisch; jedenfalls in immer noch großer räumlicher Nähe zu einem Weltkulturerbe und den einhergehenden Interessen der Besucher und Wanderer. 

Und ja, ich wünsche mir auch eine schöne offizielle Bergab-Strecke im HBW.


----------



## Flamingonuss (15. März 2014)

Ich fänd es eine gute Lösung, sich von den regulären Wanderwegen zu trennen und die maximal zu kreuzen. Aber das Hauptproblem liegt auch meiner Meinung nach nicht auf dieser Seite sondern auf Herkules-Asch-Druselhaltestelle und da wirds schwer was runterzukühlen, weil ja viele (siehe Thread "ich bin 13 und wo ist die Strecke", hier im nordhessenforum) dahin kommen und mit Sperrungen usw dann auch kein so großes Problem damit haben, wie die Leute die mehrmals die Woche im HBW abfahren wollen.

Für mich wäre die "eine legale Strecke" Variante eine Horrorvision, weil mir das sicherlich schnell langweilig wird und ich auch gerne die tausend kleinen Trails im HBW erkunde. Und sobald es eine legale Strecke gibt, wird durch Obrigkeit und selbsternannte Waldpolizisten dann natürlich weniger Toleranz für sowas da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (15. März 2014)

@hutsche: wir sollten mal beim weißbier zusammen plaudern, dann kommt das eine vllt. auch korrekt beim anderen an .
du hast ja genau das als mißverständlich beschrieben, was auch ich kritisiere.

die 'strecke' (genau das was du beschreibst) die der hf 'abgerissen' hat, war ja diejenige, die keine wanderwege, resp. wege benutze die von 'fußvolk' benutzt wurde. die 'speed' ist doch ohnehin sinnfrei und hatte keine großartigen baulichen maßnahmen. aber auch hier versteht der forst nicht wirklich, dass solch eine rase-piste gefährlicher ist, als das was ein paar meter nebenan war.


----------



## Flamingonuss (15. März 2014)

klar die speed, (wenns denn die ist, die ich auch darunter verstehe, so ein bisschen albern sind ja die ganzen Namen usw schon) bringt viel mehr Stress mit dem Fußvolk als alles andere in der Ecke vom HBW, getoppt halt nur von Herkules/Asch.


----------



## onkel_c (15. März 2014)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> ... Aber das Hauptproblem liegt auch meiner Meinung nach nicht auf dieser Seite sondern auf Herkules-Asch-Druselhaltestelle und da wirds schwer was runterzukühlen, weil ja viele (siehe Thread "ich bin 13 und wo ist die Strecke", hier im nordhessenforum) dahin kommen und mit Sperrungen usw dann auch kein so großes Problem damit haben, wie die Leute die mehrmals die Woche im HBW abfahren wollen.
> 
> Für mich wäre die "eine legale Strecke" Variante eine Horrorvision, weil mir das sicherlich schnell langweilig wird und ich auch gerne die tausend kleinen Trails im HBW erkunde. Und sobald es eine legale Strecke gibt, wird durch Obrigkeit und selbsternannte Waldpolizisten dann natürlich weniger Toleranz für sowas da sein.



zum eingangssatz .

gegen das befahren von trails kann der fost nix haben. es ist zulässig. man sollte sich aber gegenüber allen anderen gebührend verhalten, was ja eigentlich selbstverständlich ist. ich glaube auch, das dies in der großen mehrheit geschieht. problem sind leider immer die wenigen, die meinen sie wären allein unterwegs ... ansonsten sehe ich da keine einschränkungen.

eine legale strecke entspannt vieles. ich gebe dir recht, dass diese sicher einen gewissen anspruch haben muss, weil sonst niemand das angebot annimmt. und klar, jeder trail, der entgegen der natur verändert wird, ist streng betrachtet eine 'bauliche maßnahme'. ...
zumindest im bereich der zuständigkeit des forstamtes kirchditmold wird dies nicht geduldet, das ist offensichtlich.


----------



## TKS (25. März 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...29474845.37742.100002337765965&type=1&theater

Passt zum Thema!


----------



## xkasimirx (25. März 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03...-wie-kann-das-sein-sag-nein-zum-integralhelm/

das passt auch und trifft den nagel auf den kopf


----------



## Flamingonuss (25. März 2014)

soll ja Leute geben, die den PSV als falsche Heimat für einen gerade-so-noch-legalen Sport sehen.

und soll ja Leute geben, die rücksichtsvoll fahren gegenüber Wandernden und trotzdem nicht auf die Sicherheit eines Fullface verzichten wollen . Wenn sich Menschen mit FF rücksichtsvoll verhalten, ändert sich auch das Bild davon. Eigentlich müsst ich auch öfter FF tragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (26. März 2014)

Moinsen,

bin am WE auf ne größere ü60 Wandergruppe kurz vor Guntershausen an der Bauna getroffen, erst ein skeptischer Blick als die uns sahen, dann ein freundliches "moin Moin" und danke fürs Platz machen und ein Lächeln kam uns entgegen...natürlich vorher anständig herunter gebremst.
Da ich keine Klingel am Bike habe, Rufe ich vorher "klingeling" , das kommt total gut an und ich ernte durchweg ein Lächeln, lachen oder "das ist witzig" und das bei uns sturen Nordhessen .
Bedenklich finde ich auch das Benehmen anderer biker untereinander, ich Grüße immer freundlich , aber meist bekommt man nicht mal eine Antwort , echt traurig, letztens auch wieder oberhalb von Besse, ein biker in voller Sponsormontur passend zum Bike, schaut erst zu mir, dann andauernd nach unten , als ich ihn dann passierte und grüßte kam natürlich nichts zurück, kann mir kaum vorstellen das solche dann die Wanderer grüßen.


Gruß Olli


----------



## Goat24K (26. März 2014)

Klingeling  muss ich mir merken 
Der von dir beschriebene Biker geht bestimmt auch zum Lachen in den Keller.....aber das passt leider auch zu vielen Nordhessen, ihr seid wirklich stur  Ich komm gebürtig aussm Pott und bei uns isses alles etwas lockerer 
Ich mag Nordhessen wirklich, vor allem die Landschaften.
Gruß aus Gudensberg Ov

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olca (26. März 2014)

Grüße aus Deute 

Können ja zusammen mal ne Runde drehen ...bin auch net ganz so stur 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Goat24K (27. März 2014)

Gerne. Bald habe ich auch wieder mehr zeit zum fahren. Kenne hier noch nicht so die schönen Strecken. Ich komme darauf zurück 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TKS (27. März 2014)

Schön dass der Tourentreff endlich mal wieder zum Touren-Verabreden genutzt wird


----------



## bergroff (27. März 2014)

TKS schrieb:


> Schön dass der Tourentreff endlich mal wieder zum Touren-Verabreden genutzt wird



Ja: 


Critical Mass Kassel 28. März 18:00 Fridericianum
Luft auf den Reifen, Licht am Rad, Klingel montiert? -die lautstarke Ökoklingel "Klingeling" tuts auch- Morgen starten wir zur ersten Critical Mass in Kassel in diesem Jahr. Ob Fahrradtour, Protestform, Spaßveranstaltung, Flashmob oder was auch immer. Seid dabei und bringt noch jemanden mit.

Frühjahrserwachen

"We are not blocking traffic – WE ARE TRAFFIC !"

Zum Frühlingsanfang wollen wir unsere Fahrräder gemeinsam über die Straßen von Kassel bewegen und den motorisierten Verkehr auf uns und unsere Belange aufmerksam machen.

Weitere Infos hier: Critical Mass Kassel


----------



## Olca (29. März 2014)

Will morgen um 11 mit ein paar Freunden eine kleine Runde drehen.

Route steht noch nicht genau fest, Start in Deute.
Evtl. Richtung Langenberge oder Quiller, da die meisten noch im Wintermodus sind, gibt's was entspanntes zum Frühlingserwachen ;-) ich denke so um die 25-35 km 

Wer mit will bitte einfach bis halb elf hier melden.
Fast alle in den Vierzigern ....

Gruß Olli


----------



## TKS (28. April 2014)

Moin,
will jemand mit zum Marathon nach Wetter am Samstag? Ich habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## daniel_MTB (18. Mai 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> das ist leider richtig. ich zähle mich ja grundsätzlich auch dazu als bekennender bergabfahrer. allerdings verhalte ich mich anders. nur nutzt das nix. ein grund, warum ich mittlerweile nur noch da fahre, wo kaum jemand anzutreffen ist. schon gar nicht zu fuß ...


hi onkel, wo ist das denn? ich kenne nur den trail richtung harleshausen. Umd das stueck von elfbuchen richtung ahne. 

Gibt es die downhill strecke noch? such verzweifelt was neues... wird langsam langweilig.

gruß daniel


----------



## Flamingonuss (19. Mai 2014)

Na was wird wohl aus dem Plan da zu fahren, wo sonst keine/r fährt, wenn das hier öffentlich ins Netz geschrieben wird? 
Verabreden zum Fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djax (19. Mai 2014)

Hmm...könnten wir dann zumindest ein Verzeichnis für "öffentliche" Trails anlegen? Via Google Maps oder ähnlichem?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daniel_MTB (19. Mai 2014)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Na was wird wohl aus dem Plan da zu fahren, wo sonst keine/r fährt, wenn das hier öffentlich ins Netz geschrieben wird?
> Verabreden zum Fahren ...


 Da hast Du recht 

DJax... gute Idee. Allerdings ein Zielkonflikt mit obiger Aussage


----------



## djax (19. Mai 2014)

Hmm... Geheime Trassen können ja verborgen bleiben...


----------



## Flamingonuss (19. Mai 2014)

genaugenommen gibts keine "öffentlichen vs geheime Trassen". Die öffentlichen sind Wanderwege, die auf jeder Karte drauf sind. Und wenn du mit keinem Local fahren willst, der die Strecken auch in Schuss hält, wieso sollteste dann hier (öffentlich) die Infos haben sollen? Verstehe ich nicht.
Die Abrisse der letzten Strecken haben gezeigt wie sensibel das Thema ist!


----------



## djax (19. Mai 2014)

Also....da ich hier wohne, würde ich mich gern an erhaltenden Maßnahme beteiligen.


----------



## TKS (21. Mai 2014)

Es gibt ja Leute die die Trails mit GPS-Koordinaten anbieten, sogar gegen Geld... 

Ich dschließe mich der Meinung an: Fahr am Besten mal mit einem der sich hier auskennt, dann weißt Du auch zu welchen Zeitpunkten welche Gegenden zu meiden sind und wo es Stress geben kann. Das soll kein irgendwie gehypter, übertriebener Localism sein; aber es dient dem Zweck, die Konflikte zu reduzieren, außerdem erspart es Dir ein paar Laufeinlagen wenn der Weg dann doch mal zu Ende sein sollte. Oder fahr halt einfach durch den Wald, nimm hier und da die Abbiegung in einen Trail und habe Spaß


----------



## djax (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, die spontanen Abzweigungen waren bis jetzt die besten.


----------



## Goat24K (22. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre immer im Söhrewald und umgebung. Schicke anstiege, schnelle abfahrten und ein paar nette kleinere Trails sind auch da. Macht spaß 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olca (22. Mai 2014)

Söhre war früher auch mein Revier, hat echt viel zu bieten, werde ich demnächst auch mal wieder unter die Räder nehmen, will mal die 5 Windräder abfahren und meine Lieblingstrails wieder begutachten...

Gestern hab ich mein neues Revier etwas weiter erkundet und mir zwei unbekannte Wege vorgenommen, der eine endete mal wieder den Sackgassenblues  
auch hätte ich mir an einigen Stellen eine lange Hose gewünscht , die Beine haben noch den ganzen Tag was von den Brennnesseln gehabt  Aber wenigstens wieder 2 Wege aufm Quiller abgeharkt, der zweite war dann wenigstens fahrbar und eine nette Runde durch den Wald, aber leider kein neuer Singetrail 

Ich denke Sonntag gegen 10-11 geht's wieder auf ne kleine Runde, falls jemand Bock hat.

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_MTB (22. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie weiss ich nicht ob ich mich wegen der downhill strecke am hohen gras freuen soll... vorallem die gezwungene vereinsmitgliedschaft ist irgendwie bloed... was ist wenn ich mal besuch bekomme dem ich die strecke zeigen will.. bekommt der gleich ne anzeige weil er dort ohne mitgliedschaft faehrt? Der schritt ist richtig... aber die verinsmitgliedschaft der falsche weg. Ich bin der meinung es wuerde genug freiwilligr helfer geben die auch ohne geld die strecke in schuss halten wuerden


----------



## Olca (24. Mai 2014)

Noch jemand Lust auf ne kleine runde morgen ?

Start ca 10 bis 10:30 in Deute.

Strecke wird spontan entschieden, ca 30 km

Gruß Olli


----------



## Goat24K (31. Mai 2014)

Es hat nicht jemand von euch rein zufällig ne Kralle zu hause rumliegen? Brauche dringend für morgen eine für meine neue Gabel. Natürlich gegen Entgeld. Raum Gudensberg und Umgebung 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## rattinio_ks (16. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen! hat jemand eine ahnung, ob die abfahrt vom herkules über den kamm wieder frei ist? im oberen viertel war der teils mal schöne trail total zerstört worden u.a. durch quergelegte bäume. wurde weiter vorn im thread beschrieben.. will mich ungern nochmals ärgern und schieben.. ;-) dankö!


----------



## TKS (16. Juni 2014)

Du meinst den runter zum Asch? Leider Keine Ahnung. Falls Du die 'Speed' meinst, die ist frei, wie immer. Und im Wald ist es bis auf wenige richtige Matschlöcher (da wo's immer nass ist ;-)) wieder trocken. Zum Asch runter liegt immer was rum, deswegen meide die ganze Gegend rund um den Herkules seit März und fahre woanders. Da liegt zwar auch immer mal was rum, meist aber nicht so viel.


----------



## rattinio_ks (16. Juni 2014)

Runter zum Asch, keene Ahnung. Wenn Du hinterm Herkules auf dem Parkplatz 4 min den schmalen Wanderweg reinfährst, dann rechts runter.. Der Start war immer etwas schwer zu finden. Ganz am Ende kommst man Hessenschanze raus. Wo ist die Speed?  Vorne am Herkules noch vorbei und etwas hoch? Ich fahr im Moment auch weniger dort, eher Kaufunger Wald. Das reicht zum Feierabendradeln. ;-) Sonst Harz. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (19. Juni 2014)

Das ist die ,Speed' ;-)


----------



## rattinio_ks (19. Juni 2014)

Die vorne runter heißt Speed? Ok. Danke. 

Hast Du noch eine Empfehlung in der Nähe? Schön schmal mit Wurzeln. ;-) Ich bin auch mal im hinterm Herkules auf nem teils angelegten Pfad durch ein Bachbett gefahren. Hab ich aber leider nie wieder gefunden. ;-(


----------



## NicArgon (23. Juni 2014)

Bitte helft mir:







Heute bei Mercedes in Kassel gestohlen:

Trek Remedy 7 : mit Syntace W40MX vorn - Crossmax ST hinten - Fox RP23 Kashima Dämpfer - XTR Schaltwerk - grüne Nokons und grüne Bremsleitungen - Hope Race Bremse - plus zus. geklaut: Chariot Cougar1 Kinderanhänger


----------



## diebraut81 (23. Juni 2014)

Am Werk oder in der Niederlassung? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NicArgon (24. Juni 2014)

Ist am Werk geklaut worden. Werkschutz hat einen älteren Mann mit grauer Jacke gesehen, ist aber eine eher dünne Beschreibung. Polizei hat mich dann gleich auf Online Formular verwiesen, da Fahrraddiebstähle in Kassel zu den Bagatellen gehören. Prima und vielen Dank


----------



## Goat24K (24. Juni 2014)

Boah das is bitter. Ich hoffe trotzdem das Du es wieder bekommst. Ich halt die Augen offen!

Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0rst99 (24. Juni 2014)

Neulich wurde ein Downhiller direkt vor Wintershall geklaut. Scheint wohl eine Masche zu sein!


----------



## Flamingonuss (24. Juni 2014)

naja was heißt Masche? Sonderlich ausgeklügelt ist das ja nicht, wenn die Dinger direkt vor stark befahrenen Straßen stehen und auch das beste Schloß hält bekanntlich nur Sekunden beim richtigen Werkzeug.
Jetzt empfiehlt es sich, die regionalen Second Hand Läden und Bikeverkäufer abzuklappern. Hat schon mind. 1 Bike wieder gebracht


----------



## h0rst99 (24. Juni 2014)

... die Masche, sich an den (vermeintlich sicheren)  Fahrradständern auf Firmengeländen zu bedienen meinte ich.


----------



## Flamingonuss (24. Juni 2014)

ich dachte bei Wintershall war es einfach an der Straße/an dem Gelände?
So richtig gesicherte Firmengelände sind das ja auch dann nicht. Aber es ist damit zu rechnen dass die besitzende Person uU länger auf der Arbeit ist als wenn es vor einem Supermarkt steht. 
Eigentlich auch völlig egal - es ist ärgerlich ohne Ende und wird wohl auch nicht zu verhindern sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattinio_ks (24. Juni 2014)

Bei der WIHO kam das schon mehrfach vor. Auch die Kamera am Fahrradabstellbereich schreckt keinen ab. Leider! Naqch dem Remedy halt ich Ausschau!


----------



## TKS (25. Juni 2014)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> Die vorne runter heißt Speed? Ok. Danke.
> 
> Hast Du noch eine Empfehlung in der Nähe? Schön schmal mit Wurzeln. ;-) Ich bin auch mal im hinterm Herkules auf nem teils angelegten Pfad durch ein Bachbett gefahren. Hab ich aber leider nie wieder gefunden. ;-(



Wenn es schön rumpeln soll vom Dörnberg runter zum Flugplatz, zumindest der oberer Teil; ist aber sehr kurz, dafür relativ steil. Ansonsten kanns t Du fast jeden Pfad am Wurmberg runterfahren. Es gibt auch einen versteckt angelegten, den poste ich hier nicht...


----------



## TKS (25. Juni 2014)

NicArgon schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 301065
> ...



Assis. Ich halte mal die Augen offen. Der Anhänger ist vermutlich nicht wiederzufinden, außer bei Ebay.


----------



## daniel_MTB (26. Juni 2014)

TKS schrieb:


> Wenn es schön rumpeln soll vom Dörnberg runter zum Flugplatz, zumindest der oberer Teil; ist aber sehr kurz, dafür relativ steil. Ansonsten kanns t Du fast jeden Pfad am Wurmberg runterfahren. Es gibt auch einen versteckt angelegten, den poste ich hier nicht...


 
Die Strecke zum Flugplatz ist wirklich sehr kurz 

Es gibt am Dörnberg eine Strecke hinten runter richtung Ahnetal/Kassel. Erst das Steile Stück im Wald wo es Serpentinenartig hochgeht runter und dann über ein Feld in den Wald. Sorry kann es nicht besser erklären  Dort sind auch ein paar wurzelige passagen.... Allerdings fahre ich dort meistens hoch wenn ich vom Ahnebecken komme.

Eine blöde Frage... wo ist denn der Wurmberg? Ich bin der Meinung ich habs schon auf irgendeinem Schild gelesen aber ich weiss nicht mehr wo


----------



## TKS (27. Juni 2014)

Du meinst den Hohlestein. Wurmberg ist so ungefähr zwischen Elfbuchen und Erlenloch. Na ja, so ca. Ich hatte heute 3h Spaß auf knochentrockenen Trails im Habichtswald, am Dörnberg, am Bärenberg. Schöne Trails


----------



## DomW (5. Juli 2014)

Moin,
fährt morgen Jemand den Bischhäuser MTB-Marathon und hat noch nen Platz im Auto frei?
Grüße
Dom


----------



## onkel_c (8. Juli 2014)

sorgen wir mal allerorten für verbreitung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/07/07/dirtpark-kassel-planung-und-crowdfunding-aktion/


----------



## daniel_MTB (8. Juli 2014)

Super ich werde spenden! Fehlt nur noch ein kasseler bikepark


----------



## DomW (9. Juli 2014)

Fährt am Sonntag Jemand den MTB-Marathon in Morschen und hat noch nen Platz im Auto frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (9. Juli 2014)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Super ich werde spenden! Fehlt nur noch ein kasseler bikepark



step by step. ich hoffe doch sehr, dass alle die hier heimisch sind auch spenden werden.
immer nur jammern und dann nix tun passt ja auch nicht z'sammen!

ich habe in meinem umfeld jetzt schon etliche male den link verschickt und auch schon eine zusage im 4 stelligen bereich. für firmen gibt es ja die möglichkeit der spendenquittungen. da sollte noch mal jeder in sich gehen ob er nicht in seinem dunstkreis unternehmen kennt, für die so etwas nicht völlig abwegig ist!


----------



## Goat24K (9. Juli 2014)

Ich frag mal meinen chef. Der fährt zwar kein Dirt ist aber leidenschaftlicher CC Fahrer 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_c (10. Juli 2014)

Goat24K schrieb:


> I...ist aber leidenschaftlicher CC Fahrer
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk



hängt doch alles iwie zusammen!


----------



## bergroff (11. Juli 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> sorgen wir mal allerorten für verbreitung:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/07/07/dirtpark-kassel-planung-und-crowdfunding-aktion/



Zwischenzeitlich gab es den zweiten Workshop zum dirtpark Kassel und es geht voran. Hier noch der direkte link zur crowdfunding-aktion und unterstützt uns!:

http://www.fairplaid.org/dirtpark-kassel


----------



## Flamingonuss (11. Juli 2014)

Saubere Sache - also schön Teilen den Link und natürlich selbst n paar Euros reinwerfen!


----------



## Esoterik (6. August 2014)

Tag zusammen!
Das ist natürlich kurzfristig aber so sind wir hier 
Ich habe mir überlegt am Sonntag mal die schöne Stadt Kassel zu besuchen und bis Dienstag zu bleiben. Das will ich natürlich nicht ohne mein Rad tun und so suche ich nun Leute, die mir eine grobe Richtung vorgeben können, wo man sich in Kassel hinwendet, wenn man geile Trails sucht!
Da ich dort kostenlosen Unterschlupf habe, werde ich wohl immer mal wieder vorbeischneien, daher würde ich mich auch sehr über Leute freuen, die ggf sogar mitfahren würden.
Also alle Infos her bitte! 
EDIT: Ich verfüger leider nicht über motorisierten Untersatz und bin in der Nähe vom Bf Wilhelmshöhe stationiert, müsste also möglichst irgendwo links rüber Richtung Herkules oder so laufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (7. August 2014)

Hi,

könnte evtl. einen GPS Track für die Söhre mit Start in Dörnhagen anbieten und evtl. Montag Abend auf ne Runde mitkommen...

Gruß Olli


----------



## Goat24K (7. August 2014)

Ich würde mich vielleicht sogar anschließen je nach dem wie lange ich Arbeiten muss.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (7. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin hier zu Gast in Kassel und such noch eine "Mitfahrgelegenheit". Montag nach der Arbeit hört sich doch gut an. 18:00 Uhr?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Goat24K (7. August 2014)

18.00 Uhr könnte bei mir klappen. Vielleicht kommt mein Kollege auch mit falls er sich nach seiner momentanen TransAlp in den Dolomiten danach fühlt 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olca (7. August 2014)

Wie wäre es um 18:00 in Dörnhagen an der Tankstelle direkt am Ortseingang oder direkt an der "dicken Eiche" ?
Die Eiche ist am Ende der Warpelstraße Ecke Goldene Aue, da ist auch eine gute Parkmöglichkeit .

Gruß Olli


----------



## Goat24K (8. August 2014)

Von mir aus gerne.

@Esoterik: Ich kann dir dann die Gruppe "MTB Kassel" bei Facebook empfehlen. Die fahren immer oben am Herkules und suchen immer neue Leute.
Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (8. August 2014)

Warpelstraße, Goldene Aue und an der Dicken Eiche hab ich auf Googlemaps gefunden. Ich denke den besagten Parkplatz find ich dann vor Ort auch noch. Ich werde dann versuchen bis 18:00 Uhr abfahrbereit dort zu sein.


----------



## Olca (8. August 2014)

Ja, ich denke das wird jeder finden. 
Ich bin bestimmt schon um halb 6 da ...

Gruß Olli


----------



## Goat24K (8. August 2014)

Hab grade mit meinem Kollegen telefoniert. Er will auch dabei sein trotz TransAlp Strapazen. Ich komme mit meinem Firmenwagen da bekomm ich wenigstens das Bike rein 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olca (10. August 2014)

Hi,

nach dem Regen der letzten Tage wird auf jeden Fall mit einigen suhligen Streckenabschnitten zu rechnen sein 


Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goat24K (11. August 2014)

Dann machts doch erst recht spaß 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olca (11. August 2014)

Goat24K schrieb:


> Dann machts doch erst recht spaß
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


Stimmt 
Volle suhle 
Darauf kann man sich bei ein paar Streckenabschnitten auf dem x3 auch nach 2 wochen trockenheit verlassen


----------



## Goat24K (12. August 2014)

War eine nette Runde gestern Jungs! 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olca (12. August 2014)

Jep, geile runde mit coolen Leuten !!!
Wo fahren wir Donnerstag ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## Goat24K (12. August 2014)

Das weiß ich noch nicht genau, ich schließe mich mal mit André kurz.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (13. August 2014)

War wirklich super. Sagt bescheid wo wir am Donnerstag fahren. 18:00 Uhr fand ich gut - könnte man beibehalten.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Goat24K (13. August 2014)

Bei André und mir wird das wohl morgen nichts. Wir bauen die alte Dresdner Bank in Kassel um und vor unseren Urlaub drückt der Schuh gewaltig. Wir müssen noch einige Überstunden bis Freitag schieben 
Nächste Woche bin ich dann erst einmal mit der Familie 1 Woche in Österreich aber in der letzten August Woche hätte ich wieder zeit.
Gruß
Andi

Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## DomW (16. August 2014)

Sch... Benachrichtigungs(nicht)funktion :-(
Also hier fährt wohl wieder Jemand regelmäßig in Gruppen - sehr schön ;-)
Wäre ab nächster Woche auch wieder dabei (außer Di+Do. da fahren die FunBikern in Heiligenrode - auch gerne mit neuen Leuten)...


----------



## DomW (16. August 2014)

Letzte Nacht (15.08./16.08.) wurde zwischen 22 Uhr und 7 Uhr in KS Harleshausen (Wolfhager Str. 375)
dieses Cube LTD 29 gree 'n' blue (mit blauem cube Getränkehalter) von einem Kumpel gestohlen.
Bitte um Hilfe und um Hinweise Falls es Jemand irgendwo gesehen hat.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomW (18. August 2014)

Moin,

weiß Jemand was das fürn Hersteller von dem RR-Rahmen ist?


----------



## djax (18. August 2014)

Schon im Tour gefragt? Auf den ersten Blick könnte es irgendwas aus China sein... 

Send by Tapalak


----------



## DomW (19. August 2014)

Jetzt, ja ;-)

Ergebnis:
Ein Leitwolf Rahmen.

Danke.


----------



## TB_KS (28. August 2014)

Falls einer auf der "offiziellen" Habichtswald CC-Strecke irgendwo im Abschitt an der Autobahn (so 1-2km vor und nach der Siedlung Firnsbachtal) einen Sigma Rox 6.0 Tacho in weiß findet, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen. Falls er noch funktioniert würde ich ihn gerne gegen eine Kiste Bier oder sowas eintauschen...

Und falls einer weiß wo das Auto von dem steht, der bei Sigma die Tacho-Halterungen macht...


----------



## daniel_MTB (28. August 2014)

War heute da aber hab keine tach gesehen. Wo genau da? Nach dem bach?


----------



## TB_KS (28. August 2014)

Wenn ich das mal so genau wüsste... Mir ist es ca. einen km nach dem Bach aufgefallen. Hatte aber lange nicht mehr nach dem Tacho gesehen.

Bin noch ein Stück zurückgefahren um zu suchen, hatte dann aber einen Platten. Danach wars langsam zu dunkel zum weitersuchen. Manchmal sollte man einfach im Bett bleiben ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TB_KS (28. August 2014)

Außerdem sollt ihr ja was tun fürs Bier!


----------



## daniel_MTB (28. August 2014)

Hehe  vieleicht finde ich ihn morgen


----------



## djax (28. August 2014)

Eben im Wald war nur Finsternis ^^

Send by Tapalak


----------



## trail_fuchs (18. September 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich gesell mich mal dazu.
Bin Flo aus Ahnatal und fahre neben RR auch viel mit meinem Enduro durch unsere herrlichen Wälder


----------



## rattinio_ks (18. September 2014)

TB_KS schrieb:


> Falls einer auf der "offiziellen" Habichtswald CC-Strecke irgendwo im Abschitt an der Autobahn (so 1-2km vor und nach der Siedlung Firnsbachtal) einen Sigma Rox 6.0 Tacho in weiß findet, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen. Falls er noch funktioniert würde ich ihn gerne gegen eine Kiste Bier oder sowas eintauschen...
> 
> Und falls einer weiß wo das Auto von dem steht, der bei Sigma die Tacho-Halterungen macht...


 
Wo geht die Strecke denn lang? Herkules und dann? Hohes Gras? Danke! ALex...


----------



## tommes67 (18. September 2014)

http://www.naturpark-habichtswald.de/mountainbike-fahren.html

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rattinio_ks (18. September 2014)

Danke!


----------



## h0rst99 (18. September 2014)

Bestzeit liegt bisher bei 39:16 

http://www.strava.com/segments/5246014


----------



## onkel_c (19. September 2014)

wer will da schon fahren?
noch weniger anspruch geht kaum ...


----------



## rattinio_ks (19. September 2014)

ja, ich fahr auch lieber andere Sachen. Muss aber als Zugezogener ohne GPS ewig suchen, bis ich was enges, verblocktes mit ordentlich Wurzeln finde.. Daher HArz oder Eisenach. Leider halt mit Fahrtzeit verbunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (19. September 2014)

Einfach mal ab in den Wald und immer der Nase nach, dann wirst Du genug Wege finden und gleichzeitig auch die Gegend kennenlernen.

Merk Dir mal: vom Asch (ein See) hoch zum Herkules führt ein Trail, der ist ziemlich verblockt. Bergauf ziemlich fordernd.


----------



## El Butre (19. September 2014)

Am besten eine Topographische Karte besorgen, die z.B. die Legende studieren und alles abklappern was irgendwie nach Pfad bzw Trail aussieht.


----------



## rattinio_ks (19. September 2014)

Ja, das ist so. War neben Habichtswald am hohen Dörnberg, Zierenberg und im Kaufunger Wald (Bielstein). Das ist alles ganz schön. Dennoch hab ich immer den Eindruck, dass ich immer dort hochschiebe, wo alle von hier runterknattern und ich auch lieber runterknattern würde.  Morgen gleich noch mal probieren..

Danke für die Tipps. Alex


----------



## h0rst99 (19. September 2014)

... ach so einer bist Du, okay


----------



## TKS (19. September 2014)

Oooooch Ihr immer mit Eurem Strava-Schw.. vergleich ;-)


----------



## h0rst99 (19. September 2014)

Motivation ist alles


----------



## TKS (22. September 2014)

... hoch zum Asch? Das habe ich vor 20 Jahren EINMAL gemacht und nie wieder


----------



## h0rst99 (23. September 2014)

Hoch vom Asch aus meinst Du?


----------



## rattinio_ks (23. September 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... ach so einer bist Du, okay


  nee, nee, fahre auch mal gerne hoch,, apropos wenn ihr von kassel/herkules kommend, den hohen dörnberg hochfahrt, fahrt ihr auch durch das dorf habichtswald an der sporthalle vorbei oder gibts da wa besseres mit weniger asphalt und schotter? danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (23. September 2014)

Dörnberg? Sporthalle?

Mensch fahr doch einfach mal rein in die Wälder. Mehr als umdrehen müssen, falls es mal nicht weitergeht kann Dir doch eigentlich nicht passieren? Rein in den Wald, den erst besten Trail rein und schauen wo man rauskommt. So (und nur so) lernst Du doch am besten die Wege kennen...

Da führen so viele 'Pfade' hoch zum Hohen Dörnberg, probier's aus!


----------



## trail_fuchs (24. September 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Dörnberg? Sporthalle?
> 
> Mensch fahr doch einfach mal rein in die Wälder. Mehr als umdrehen müssen, falls es mal nicht weitergeht kann Dir doch eigentlich nicht passieren? Rein in den Wald, den erst besten Trail rein und schauen wo man rauskommt. So (und nur so) lernst Du doch am besten die Wege kennen...
> 
> Da führen so viele 'Pfade' hoch zum Hohen Dörnberg, probier's aus!



So hab ich meine Trail zum Hohen Dörnberg gefunden 
Nur der Aufstieg, im wahrsten SInne des Wortes, ist 500m sehr beschwerlich


----------



## TKS (24. September 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Hoch vom Asch aus meinst Du?



Ja. Wobei wenns trocken ist probier ichs vielleicht doch mal wieder aus. Man wird halt nie vernünftig


----------



## h0rst99 (24. September 2014)

... ist der einzig, wirklich richtig fordernde Trail hier im Wald.


----------



## trail_fuchs (25. September 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... ist der einzig, wirklich richtig fordernde Trail hier im Wald.



Meinst du den Dörnberg?
Ich hab da noch bessere


----------



## h0rst99 (25. September 2014)

Nein, meine den vom Asch zum Herkules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (25. September 2014)

Achso  Da war ich noch nicht.
Sind eher im Reinhardswald unterwegs und da gibts 1000de geile Trails


----------



## h0rst99 (25. September 2014)

... den kenne ich wiederum nicht so gut. Komme an den Norden und auch an den Osten Kassels nicht so richtig ran .... Ist nicht meins


----------



## trail_fuchs (25. September 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... den kenne ich wiederum nicht so gut. Komme an den Norden und auch an den Osten Kassels nicht so richtig ran .... Ist nicht meins


Da ich in Ahnatal lebe, wohne ich ja direkt zwischen beiden Wälden und der Reinhardswald hat super Trails die nicht mal versteckt sind.
Ich suche aber immernoch n richtig flowigen Trail zum runtershredden.
Vielleicht kennst du/ihr ja was gutes?!


----------



## h0rst99 (25. September 2014)

Nicht wirklich... so richtig flowig ist für mich eigentlich nur Nadelwaldboden, ohne viel Wurzeln und Steine ... und davon gibt's hier nicht so viele


----------



## trail_fuchs (25. September 2014)

Und genau sowas suche ich  
Hab auch nur meine Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen.


----------



## TKS (25. September 2014)

Fahr mal mit denen: https://www.facebook.com/mtbkassel/chronik Da gibts einige die lieber bergab- als bergaufshreddern


----------



## TKS (25. September 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... ist der einzig, wirklich richtig fordernde Trail hier im Wald.



Rasenallee - Wasserhäuschen - Elfbuchen. Der fordert bergauf auch ganz gut.


----------



## h0rst99 (25. September 2014)

Ja, stimmt. Elfbuchen hoch von vorn ist schon hart. Von der Seite nicht ganz so krass, aber ausreichend


----------



## TKS (27. September 2014)

Ich hoffe nur nächstes Jahr liegt da nicht mehr der blöde Baumstamm im Weg. Muss man immer einmal absteigen und drübertragen. Und in den Kurven liegen immer die Fallen gegen die Mountainbiker rum. So dick dass man die allein nicht wegtragen kann. Ist zwar kein Problem drüberzurollen, aber bergab am Limit in Schräglage ungesund.


----------



## h0rst99 (27. September 2014)

... du meinst hoch zum Wurmberg (eine 'Etage' vor Elfbuchen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (29. September 2014)

Wir waren Samstag in dem Waldstück unterwegs und haben einige leckere Trails gefunden 
Von schönen Enduro-gerechten Abwärtspassagen bis zu technischen Trails war echt alles dabei. Geile Tour 
Der neue Lenker und die Zee haben bewiesen was sie möchten


----------



## TKS (29. September 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... du meinst hoch zum Wurmberg (eine 'Etage' vor Elfbuchen)?


Genau


----------



## h0rst99 (29. September 2014)

Ja, der Baum nervt total... wird aber wohl absichtlich nicht verräumt.


----------



## TKS (29. September 2014)

Das sieht wohl so aus. Die Strasse am Bergpark hoch zum Herkules tuts auch für die Intervalle, ist nur langweilig immer 6x die gleiche Strecke hoch zu ballern.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. September 2014)

Das stimmt... fahre Intervalle auch lieber auf Trails.


----------



## TKS (6. Oktober 2014)

Braucht irgendwer ein paar Continental X-King 2.2 RS in 29''? Ich habe die Reifen nur 1 Mal 1,5 Stunden im Rennen im Matsch gefahren, die Noppen von der Produktion sind noch dran, die Reifen sind also noch neu. Die X-King haben einen absoluten super Grip. Preis 20 EUR pro Reifen (Neupreis Liste 50 EUR pro Stück, im Netz ca. 35 EUR pro Stück plus Versand). Abholung gegen Bar in Ahnatal.


----------



## DoctorCol (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich plane diesen SO (Wetter wird ja super) mit alten Radsportfreunden eine Runde zu drehen. Da sie mittlerweile quer in D verstreut sind, bot sich KS ob der zentralen Lage an. Ihr habt ja auch ein fast 360° Bikerevier um die Stadt, um die ihr echt zu beneiden seid. Jetzt habe ich mal einige Highlights zu einer Runde zusammengefasst und doch noch das eine oder andere auslassen müssen. Strecke hat knapp über 100KM und geschätzte 2,5 T-Hömes...machbar für einen runden Biketag mit Kucheneinlagen. Mir ist auch klar, dass wenn man den Habichtswald mit dem Schmugglerpfad und der Abfahrt am Schlupfgraben+Wandersteinbach verbindet...seit geraumer Zeit die Stadt Kassel steht, die man aber über Dönche + Fuldaaue respektive Weg an der der Ahna gut umschiffen kann. Ist halt so ein MTB + Trekking Ding! Bin letztes WE von Altenbeken kommend per Rad Teile der Strecke abgefahren, musste den Weg am Grundbach Richtung Laubach aus dem Programm nehmen, weil er nur noch ein Serail für Brombeer- und Brennnesselfetischisten ist. Wie kann man so ein Kleinod in den Dornröschenschlaf schicken? Im Wandersteinbachtal hatte der Forst schon Absperrband gespannt und wenn dort die Woche die Vollernter zugange waren..sieht es dort bestimmt auch nicht mehr so traumhaft aus? Meine Frage an die Locals...den Teil des Tracks (siehe Anhang) vom Hohen Gras bis Brasselsberg habe ich aus Zeitgründen nicht getestet...ist der so sinnvoll und fahrbar? Das Stück Wildbahn (X3) nach Simmershausen habe ich nachträglich eingesetzt...macht das Sinn? Wie auch immer...freue mich über ggf. Rückmeldungen!

DoctorCol


----------



## h0rst99 (11. November 2014)

Also.... dem Winterpokal nach zu urteilen, werden so einige Kasseler nächstes Jahr aber mal so richtig fit sein


----------



## onkel_c (13. November 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... dem Winterpokal nach ...


was'n das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (13. November 2014)

gibt es denn noch ein winterpokalteam in der region das noch platz für mich hat.möchte doch mal wieder am offiziellen schwlgvgl teilnehmen


----------



## h0rst99 (13. November 2014)

Bei uns gibts noch Plätze 

SchwitzKrass


----------



## bergsprint (13. November 2014)

ok daann nimm mich mal auf


----------



## h0rst99 (13. November 2014)

... muss der Michi machen.


----------



## TKS (16. November 2014)

Heute 2h im Dauerregen zählt doppelt, oder?


----------



## h0rst99 (16. November 2014)

Nö, warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (16. November 2014)

ist doch ganz normales  mentales training


----------



## bergroff (16. November 2014)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ist doch ganz normales  mentales training



für 2 1/2 Stunden auf dem Ergometer wattgetrete gibts leider auch nicht mehr, nur eine Pfütze und den Kopf gewaschen, also mental.


----------



## onkel_c (18. November 2014)

TKS schrieb:


> Heute 2h im Dauerregen zählt doppelt, oder?





bergroff schrieb:


> für 2 1/2 Stunden auf dem Ergometer wattgetrete gibts leider auch nicht mehr, nur eine Pfütze und den Kopf gewaschen, also mental.



*kopfschüttel* was tut ihr euch bloß an. und vor allem wofür?


----------



## TKS (19. November 2014)

... die Antwort steht in Deiner Signatur ;-)


----------



## rattinio_ks (30. Dezember 2014)

Das 1. Drittel des Videos ist klar, danach kenn ich nix, kann jemand was dazu sagen? Danke!


----------



## mtbtrailrider (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist doch alles ganz klar. Strecke geht immer schön durch den Wald. Kein Asphaltgelutsche  Und so sollte es auch bleiben. Genaue Definitionen der Strecken wäre HIER auf jeden Fall falsch!
Grüße


----------



## rattinio_ks (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja, seh ich ein. Heißt für mich, weitersuchen...


----------



## mtbtrailrider (3. Januar 2015)

Wir fahren nächste Woche wieder eine Runde... auch einen Teil der Strecke im Video. Kannst dich gerne anschliessen.
Check mal bei facebook dann die Veranstaltungen von mtb-kassel!


----------



## El Butre (18. März 2015)

Schade! Ich hoffe das es in den nächsten Jahren irgendwie weiter geht.
http://www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de/index.html


----------



## bergroff (18. März 2015)

Wirklich schade mit dem Bilstein, aber was bleibt: unser beliebtes Geländebergauffahren unter Zeitnahme:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (18. März 2015)

Zollstock ist auch super... aber nun wirklich kein Vergleich zum Bilstein-Marathon


----------



## mtbtrailrider (18. März 2015)

oh, das ist echt bitter mit dem Bilstein Marathon! Sehr schade :-(


----------



## TKS (19. März 2015)

Bitter. War jedes Jahr dabei, von Anfang an ein fester Bestandteil im Rennkalender und neben Zierenberg der einzige 'große' Marathon in der Nähe.


----------



## bergroff (20. März 2015)

Nächste Woche gibts auch noch Neues in Nordhessen, Helmut Zimmermann von den 08/15 bikern hat mich gebeten zu posten:






Vier Stunden Cross-Country Mountainbike-Rennen in Waldkappel am Waldpark, Wanderhütte Werratalverein
.
Ein Rundkurs von Wirtschafts- und Waldwegen sowie Trails ist auf einer Länge von ca. 4,5 km und einer Höhendifferenz von ca.130 m zu bewältigen.

Es kann als Einzel oder im Zweier-Team gestartet werden.

Anmeldung am 29. März ist bis 9:30 Uhr an der Wanderhütte noch möglich.

Weitere Einzelheiten siehe: http://0815-biker.jimdo.com/


----------



## Nordhessen90 (29. März 2015)

war am montag mal am edersee bei traumhaften Wetter


----------



## cschaeff (12. April 2015)

Weiß jemand, warum der Bilstein-Marathon dieses Jahr ausfällt? Auf der Homepage gibt es aktuell keinen Hinweis.


----------



## TKS (12. April 2015)

"Diese Entscheidung ist uns nicht leicht gefallen aber der erforderliche Zeitaufwand kann 
vom Organisations Team allein nicht mehr geleistet werden. 
Die Finanzierung der Veranstaltung wurde in den letzten Jahren immer schwieriger, 
das finanzielle Risiko durch steigende Ausgaben und Genehmigungskosten immer höher, 
sodaß es leider keinen weiteren ehrenamtlich organisierten Marathon mehr geben wird."


----------



## TKS (12. April 2015)

Quelle: http://www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de


----------



## TKS (12. April 2015)

Ist bei einigen Marathons ein Problem; evtl. übernimmt es eine Event-Agentur. Dann wirds aber erfahrungsgemäß etwas teurer da ein Gewinn generiert werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (14. April 2015)

'zwischen den zeilen': ich denke, dass da letztes jahr auch nicht gerade viele starter unterwegs waren. die zahlen sprechen da für sich ....


----------



## mtbtrailrider (14. April 2015)

Wird wohl Zeit für die Enduro One in Nordhessen. 
Die Anfrage dazu gab es schon vor 2 Jahren!


----------



## h0rst99 (14. April 2015)

Das Rennen war doch eigentlich auch letztes Jahr ziemlich gut besucht....

Ich denke, der Samstag mit Bikeathlon und so war dann letztendlich zu viel.

Enduro? Wer braucht denn schon Enduro?!


----------



## mtbtrailrider (14. April 2015)

Jaja. Genau das sieht man ja bei den Teilnehmerzahlen. Um 50% eingebrochen. Ich fand den Bilstein Marathon am anspruchsvollsten vom SKS Cup.


----------



## h0rst99 (14. April 2015)

... trotzdem noch weit mehr Teilnehmer als bei anderen Rennen in der Region.


----------



## onkel_c (15. April 2015)

ich weiß nicht wo du die grenze für region ziehst, aber kellerwald hat deutlich mehr, und zierenberg wohl ähnliche starterzahlen.
ist schon schlimm, dass der bilstein die 'anspruchsvollste strecke' war. für viele wohl schon zu anspruchsvoll, so wie auch kellerwald wo die strecke wohl noch mal einfacher sein soll (rumors). der grund warum ich diese sachen nicht mehr fahre ...

enduro wird es in nordhessen nicht geben. das selbe problem wie beim dh letztlich. die genehmigungsverfahren wären die gleichen ...
im vergleich zur ses in willingen oder gar enduro one in wipperfürth wären wir absolut konkurrenzfähig auf dem sektor. ansonsten bilden wir aber das schlußlicht in dieser bunten republik vermute ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbtrailrider (15. April 2015)

Hi, anspruchvollste Strecke vom Nordhessen Cup! Ist halt meine Meinung


----------



## TKS (15. April 2015)

Bistein war die Strecke mit dem größten Trailanteil im 'Cup'. Ein Blick Richtung Spessart zeigt was möglich ist damit die Rennen spassiger sind: Wombach z.B. etc. Trotz 29er will die Masse wohl eher auf Waldstrassen fahren damit keiner hinfällt. Schade dass es immer weniger CC gibt, dieses Jahr ist es ein Trauerspiel im Hessencup / NRW-Cup. Herborn und Bad Endbach waren immer super (OK, letztes Jahr wars wohl richtig schwierif ;-)).


----------



## TKS (15. April 2015)

Enduro ist momentan DER Trend. Soll richtig Spass machen, müsste man halt man ausprobieren und sich dann eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## bergroff (15. April 2015)

Scheinbar nimmt sich nun der hrv den Enduros auch an, gerade frisch vom ticker als Test der Schotten:

Die Hessenmeisterschaften MTB 2015 finden wie folgt statt:
XCO 12.7. Bauschheim, alle Lizenzklassen ab U11, keine Seniorinnen
*END 25.7. Hoherodskopf nur Elite m/w (Testveranstaltung)*
XM 26.7. Hoherodskopf, ab U19 alle Lizenzklasse, aber keine Seniorinnen


----------



## h0rst99 (15. April 2015)

Trend.... Mir egal.

Schnell hoch, darum geht's! Was will ich dann mit so nem Eimer?

Schnell runter geht's auch mit'm Hardtail


----------



## TKS (15. April 2015)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Trend.... Mir egal.
> 
> Schnell hoch, darum geht's! Was will ich dann mit so nem Eimer?
> 
> Schnell runter geht's auch mit'm Hardtail



Lars, wieviele verschiedene MTB-Typen und Wettkampfformen hast Du bisher ausprobiert? Mein erstes Mal mit ner Enduro in 2006 war ein echt cooles Erlebnis. Bergab der HAMMER, mit nem Race-Hardtail nicht zu verlgeichen. Ich denke es ist deswegen ein Trend weil es die Grundidee des Mountainbikens wieder aufgreift: Spaß bergab und bergauf auf Trails. Bis in die 2005er Jahre gab es massig CC-Rennen, die genau dies boten. Dann hat sich immer mehr Marathon durchgesetzt, wo man ohne Fahrtechnik auf Waldwegen ballert. Das hat damals viele angesprochen, es ging um Spaß beim Rennen, die Platzierung war nicht allzu wichtig, halt Breitensport. Marathon ist aber mittlerweile echt schnell und zum Teil laaaangweilig von den Strecken her geworden (siehe Hellental oder Kyffhäuser,) geworden, die Leute weichen auf Enduro aus. Darunter sind auch viele schnelle Marathon- und CC-Fahrer der letzten 15 Jahre, und das nicht erst seit gestern ;-) Viele feilen hier auch an der Fahrtechnik und steigen gern auf ihre Enduro.


----------



## h0rst99 (15. April 2015)

... ich baller lieber mit meinen 8,5kg durch den Wald, gern auch mal auf 'ner Waldautobahn bergauf 

Es kann natürlich gern, muss aber nicht immer, auch mal ein Trail sein...

Ich seh' (noch) nicht wirklich einen Grund mein Hardtail zu tauschen. Vielleicht mal irgendwann ein RaceFully, das reizt mich schon, klar. Aber alles andere ist mir einfach zu wenig 'RennRad'!


----------



## TKS (16. April 2015)

Nicht tauschen, ergänzen! OK, der Geldbeutel ist irgendwann das Limit


----------



## h0rst99 (16. April 2015)

... oder der Platz in der Wohnung


----------



## RoteBerghexe (23. April 2015)

Hi, Jungs, wenn Ihr Eure Mädels/Gattinnen/Lebenspartner mal aufs Radel bringen wollt, hier der ultimative Tourentipp: alte BBM-Strecke Bilstein bis Gut Fahrenbach, geradaus weiter durch Dohrenbach, und dann freuen, freuen, freuen, die Kirsche blüht + die Sonne scheint. JETZT.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (27. April 2015)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... ...Aber alles andere ist mir einfach zu wenig 'RennRad'!



genau das trifft den punkt. meistens sind die leute rennrad oder eben geländerad. ich schon immer geländerad!

ich bin glaube ich einer der ganz wenigen der vom renner, über die cc schleuder bis downhill (und heute eben mehr enduro) alles gefahren ist/fährt - auch rennmäßig. und ja, mir macht enduro am meisten spaß - schon immer. ich bin die ersten enduro rennen gefahren, da war es noch kein hype. aber es war klar, dass das ein sehr, sehr geiles rennformat ist. sehr familiär, sehr kommunikativ und meist extrem spaßig.

die transferetappen fährt man gemeinsam mit freunden, bekannten, anderen teilnehmern, immer zeit für 'nen plausch. die wertungsetappen dann allein gegen die uhr. es gibt veranstaltungen mit 1300+hm und 5-8 wertungsetappen. wer danach nicht völlig im eimer ist hat definitiv was falsch gemacht, denn am tag vorher ist trainingstag ...

und btw mit einem guten, modernen enduro fährt man auch bergan recht fix. ich bin mit meinem 29er cc racer nicht so sehr viel schneller wenn ich es darauf ankommen lasse. selbst bei touren liegen die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten mit dem enduro nicht so arg weit weg.

aber klar, letztlich ist jeder seines glückes schmied .


----------



## h0rst99 (27. April 2015)

... Mountainbiken ist für mich schnell hoch. Egal wo, egal was, hauptsache schnell nach oben. Dafür braucht's keine Hinterradfederung.
Runter kommt man immer, auch schnell und auch ohne Hinterradfederung...


----------



## daniel77 (27. April 2015)

Wenn's auf verblockten Trails nach oben geht freut mich mein Fully schon fast mehr als bergab....das gibt's natürlich nicht bei den typisch deutschen Fortstautobahn-Marathons ohne jeglichen technischen Anspruch.


----------



## h0rst99 (27. April 2015)

Genau die verblockten Trails meine ich auch, zB vom Asch hoch zum Herkules 

Wir müssen aber auch aufpassen, dass wir nicht RaceFully und Enduro über einen Kamm scheren!


----------



## daniel77 (27. April 2015)

Nee ich meine Singletrail Anstiege in den Alpen, wo du mal 2 Stunden hochfährst, da willst du kein Hardtail haben. Du musst mal nen "richtigen" Marathon mit 4000-5000hm in alpiner Umgebung fahren, dann denkst du anders über Fullsuspension


----------



## daniel77 (27. April 2015)

Die Ansprüche ans Material wachsen eben aus dem Terrain. Mit meinem Race-Fully fühl ich mich in den Alpen auch meist unterdimensioniert...bei uns passts perfekt als schnelles Trailbike.
Endurorennen wären auch nix für mich, finde es aber ein interessantes Format. Die Forstautobahnen-Marathons langweilen mich aber mittlerweile masslos, 120km Forststrassen ballern und noch nich mal nen Trail zur Belohnung.


----------



## trail_fuchs (28. April 2015)

Moin Leute,

am 29.05 ist Critical Mass Kassel #19. 
Wurde über Facebook eingeladen und wollte Euch hier auch "einladen".
Start ist also am Fr. den 29.05 um 18 Uhr am Friedrichsplatz.
Alle Infos kommen von Facebook, ich bin nicht der Gastgeber 

Würde mich freuen viele Gesichter dabei zu sehen.

Liebe Grüße

Flo


----------



## onkel_c (28. April 2015)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... Mountainbiken ist für mich schnell hoch.


das mag sein und sei dir natürlich zugestanden  allerdings stehst du damit der entstehung des mtbsports könträr gegenüber!

für MICH wiederum deckt enduro alle facetten des mtbsports ab. das es dazu nicht immer ein vollgefedertes braucht versteht sich von selbst, das ist stark geländeabhängig, oder geschwindigkeitsabhängig. man kann auch in finale ligure mit dem hardtail fahren - nur nicht so schnell ... zumindest ich nicht mehr in meinem alter .


----------



## TKS (29. April 2015)

Na ja, der Onkel C würde mich bergab auch mit nem Cyclocrosser abhängen wenn er es drauf ankommen lässt. Zumindest auf den Singletrails die nicht allzu verblockt sind. ;-) 

Bei der CC-Feile erkauft man sich das geringe Gewicht was bergauf von Vorteil ist solange es nicht allzu 'geländemässig' wird, also auf z.B. auf Forstautobahnen oder technisch einfachen Singletrails, mit keiner / einer eingeschränkten Federung. Der Einsatzzweck ist daher klar. In unseren Wäldern kommt man auch wunderbar komplett ohne Federung klar (mehrere Jahre so gefahren, macht auch Spaß). Auf einer richtigen Piste verliert man mit so einem Rad aber ganz klar - es geht wirklich nur noch irgendwie darum 'runterzukommen'. Der Spaßfaktor hier hält sich dabei in engen Grenzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. April 2015)

Naja, ich finde ein 29er HT deutlich geländegängiger als ein 26er. Fahre auch hier bei uns zu 70% das HT und auch gelegentlich in den Alpen. Mit Starr muss ich dir Recht geben, bin ja auch jahrelang eine Pace im Zaskar gefahren und damit auch viele Rennen gefahren (insbesondere Kellerwald, Willingen), für das nordhessische CC-Terrain ideal. Ganz so masochistisch wie der der Herr K.H. Muss man aber nicht sein und damit die TAC fahren


----------



## onkel_c (30. April 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde ein 29er HT deutlich geländegängiger als ein 26er.


unbestritten ;-).
federgabel finde ich aber als 50+ schon ok. früher bin ich auch starr gefahren. ich fahre auch noch immer sehr gern mit dem ht.
es ist aber angebracht eben auch regelmäßig mit dem enduro zu fahren wenn man wettbewerbe bestreitet --->sportartspezifisch eben.
und in kassel gibt es durchaus einiges was mit dem enduro richtig spaß macht und auch deutlich schneller geht (natürlich meist bergab).


----------



## TKS (30. April 2015)

@ Daniel: Das waren die beiden Jahre als Herr K.H. und ich entschieden haben auf Starrgabel zu setzen mit der Pace. Fazit: Starrgabel kostet bergab im Rennen (auch bei Marathons) zuviel Speed und oft den Anschluss an die Gruppe und damit Platzierungen. Und älter wird man auch... Belohnt haben die Blicke wenn man Fully-Fahrer bergab versägt hat. 73 km/h im üblen Wurzelweg in Schotten mit Pace und V-Brakes in der Verfolgergruppe zusammen mit 4 wahnsinnigen und angstfreien U23 (gefederten) Bundesligafahrern war schon ein Highlight was ich aber nicht nochmal brauche. Herr K.H. wiegt aber auch nix, der kann das ab.


----------



## Prinzchen (30. April 2015)

Wie was wo gehts ums Gewicht?
9,1kg wiegt das 29er, sackschwer das Ding.
Dafür soo schön gemütlich zu fahren. Starrgabel wär mal ne Option mit 29+ Reifen...


----------



## daniel77 (30. April 2015)

TKS schrieb:


> @ Daniel: Das waren die beiden Jahre als Herr K.H. und ich entschieden haben auf Starrgabel zu setzen mit der Pace. Fazit: Starrgabel kostet bergab im Rennen (auch bei Marathons) zuviel Speed und oft den Anschluss an die Gruppe und damit Platzierungen. Und älter wird man auch... Belohnt haben die Blicke wenn man Fully-Fahrer bergab versägt hat.



Kann ich so unterschreiben 
Nach Langstrecke in Willingen wollte ich das auch nicht mehr....


----------



## TB_KS (18. Mai 2015)

Kann jemand einen Canyon-Versandkarton gebrauchen? Ich müsste einen loswerden und dachte ich frag mal hier in die Runde bevor ich damit den Altpapiercontainer überlaste. Meldet euch bei Bedarf per PN.

Grüße,
Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_MTB (4. August 2015)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## onkel_c (20. August 2015)

die 'rotsockenfraktion' hat eine neue zielgruppe entdeckt : http://www.hna.de/lokales/wolfhagen...otage-zierenberger-bike-marathon-5364153.html


----------



## rider1970 (10. November 2015)

Servus,
ich bin die nächsten drei tage Mi-Fr berufsbedingt in Kassel bei einem unserer kunden.
Gibt's irgendwo einen tourentreff, wo man nachm. noch eine kurze feierabenrunde drehen kann?

Vg Olaf


----------



## mtbtrailrider (10. November 2015)

Servus,

Check mal MTB-Kassel oder auch bei Facebook/mtbkassel
Donnerstag 18.30 Uhr

Grüße


----------



## rider1970 (10. November 2015)

Hi,
das wäre dann ein nightride oder? Müsste ich mal schauen ob ich meine alte lampe noch finde...


----------



## mtbtrailrider (10. November 2015)

Joa, nach 16 Uhr ist jetzt alles ein Nightride für die nächsten 16 Wochen


----------



## rider1970 (12. November 2015)

Konnte meine Lampe leider auf die schnelle nicht finden. Außerdem wird es wohl heute später von der Arbeit aus wie ich gerade erfahren habe...schade, dann halt ein anderes mal


----------



## TKS (16. November 2015)

Ich habe hier (Ahnatal) zur Not eine geladene Lampe liegen. Ist noch Halogen, hat aber noch voll Funktion, Akku ist noch Top (Lupine Nightmare Pro, 25W, breiter Abstrahlwinkel). Gebe ich auch für ganz kleines Geld her, die schafft allerdings real Halogen-like nur 600-800 Lumen... ich habe auf Betty R aufgerüstet  (Angeber, ich weiß ;-) ).


----------



## rider1970 (17. November 2015)

Danke, hat sich mittlerweile erledigt da ich ja wieder Zuhause bin. Beim aufräumen am We hab ich meine Lampe auch wieder gefunden


----------



## djax (18. November 2015)

Falls zufällig jemand um den Herkules herum ne kleine Pumpe findet ^^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (25. November 2015)

Super, wir lassen die mal da liegen. Dann muss ich nächstes Mal nicht von Elfbuchen aus mangels Pumpe / Kartusche nach Hause latschen ;-)


----------



## Flamingonuss (25. November 2015)

Hätte Kartuschen günstig abzugeben


----------



## TKS (1. Dezember 2015)

zu Hause liegen auch genug rum. Blöd nur wenn man platt fährt und dann checkt dass man die leere Kartusche nicht ausgetauscht hat ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (2. Dezember 2015)

Kauf dir mal ne Pumpe, die wird nicht leer


----------



## TKS (14. Dezember 2015)

Jaja ;-) Bin zu faul zum Pumpen ;-)


----------



## RoteBerghexe (20. Dezember 2015)

Neuer Beitrag im Verloren-Forum Nordhessen: Radinga hat heute ihr Leatherman-Werkzeug zwischen Kaufungen und Steinberghaus verloren. Dafür hat sie jetzt ein paar neue Schuhe, sagt sie. Trotzdem: Falls es jemand findet, bitte bei mir melden. An alle anderen jetzt schon mal: Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juli 2016)

Hab hier mal eine Frage in die Runde: Berufstechnisch könnte Kassel für mich relevant werden, deshalb frage ich mich ob man da überhaupt gut MTB fahren kann. Gibt's in der Gegend brauchbare Trails oder bleibt einem da nicht viel mehr als Konditraining am Berg zum Herkules?


----------



## Flamingonuss (10. Juli 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab hier mal eine Frage in die Runde: Berufstechnisch könnte Kassel für mich relevant werden, deshalb frage ich mich ob man da überhaupt gut MTB fahren kann. Gibt's in der Gegend brauchbare Trails oder bleibt einem da nicht viel mehr als Konditraining am Berg zum Herkules?


praktisch keine Trails, keine Hügel, kein Spaß mit dem MTB.

Ernsthaft: Definiere "brauchbare Trails" und wir helfen gerne weiter


----------



## MontiJay (26. Juli 2016)

Mooorgen....
ich bin am 16.08-17.08 beruflich in Kassel unterwegs und wollte mal fragen ob es aktuell dort ne Bikerunde gibt, die Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde hat???? Könnte vorraussichtlich so gegen 18:00 starten!!! Mein Standort ist in der Spohrstr. in 34117 Kassel. Habe in Auto dabei und kann gerne weiter gelegen Startpunkte anfahren 
Fahren tue ich von Touren mitn Hardtail bis hin zum Enduro/FR... freue mich auf ein paar Nachrichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (9. März 2017)

Das Forum hier noch lebendig?^^ Bin neu in Kassel und würde gerne ab dem 17.3.17 wieder biken, wollte daher mal fragen, ob mir ein local ein paar coole Abfahrten am Hercules  oder Touren im Raum Kassel zeigen könnte.


----------



## mtbtrailrider (9. März 2017)

Hi, gute Frage.
Bei MTB-KASSEL gibt's ein paar Biker, die sich regelmäßig treffen.
Keine Ahnung, ob hier im Forum etwas stattfindet. 
Greetz :-D


----------



## rattinio_ks (14. März 2017)

Eine angenehme Gruppe. ..


----------

